# Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions) (READ THE OP)



## Tailmon1 (Nov 3, 2013)

MOD EDIT:

Just some ground rules:
*-YOU MAY GIVE PERMISSION FOR YOU/YOUR CHARACTER TO BE USED IN A COMIC
-YOU MAY NOT GIVE SUGGESTIONS ON WHAT TO DRAW UNLESS YOU'VE CONTRIBUTED
-COMPLAINING BECAUSE NO ONE IS DRAWING YOU IS SPAM, AND YOU'LL BE INFRACTED AND BANNED FROM THE THREAD
-Usual forum rules still apply*

Lastly, since we've had this issue before: If you post only to whine about no one paying you any attention, that's spam and you'll be infracted for it. This thread is about the comics: It's for posting comics, commenting those comics, etc. Try not to derail it. 
Also, here's a link to ye olde thread for posteriority. _-Corto_


Do not create comics calling and/or insulting out other user(s). The temptation may be strong to do so, but it is an infractable offense as per the forum rules as a whole.
Also as a note: Do not continuously beg for art if you aren't planning to contribute AT ALL. What the artist draws is at their discretion. If they chose to draw your character, that's their choice if they want to draw your character or not in a comic or caption image. If you continue to spam with "Draw my character plz", you will be infracted. If you see a person spamming with the former, report them.  -Oz 

I was kicking this around for a while and since I did a couple for members as jokes and good fun.
I thought I'd start a new thread that has Comics or strips, storys for and about Forum members.
Now they must be Approved by the members in the comic and also need to be clean fun.  

My little contributions will be staring some people I like to chat with and I definatly have permission
to use them in the comic. 

The Adventures of the Beer Fox!" See if you can figure out who is in the strip and feel free to post your own 
strips this is ment to be fun people.

Comic #1


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

We actually did this once upon a time! It was thanks to Ley, and it went on for quite a long while before the forum started to change again. It'd be nice to have it all back.

One of my fave adventures of FAF was me getting Mentova pregnant, who later gave birth to Skittle, the flamboyant-est baby ever.

How things have changed, my oh me.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Gibby said:


> We actually did this once upon a time! It was thanks to Ley, and it went on for quite a long while before the forum started to change again. It'd be nice to have it all back.
> 
> One of my fave adventures of FAF was me getting Mentova pregnant, who later gave birth to Skittle, the flamboyant-est baby ever.
> 
> How things have changed, my oh me.



Why did you have to remind me of that? :C


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

You might want to post the people who have given permission to be in this in the OP so people know who they can draw for, just as a sidenote.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Mentova said:


> Why did you have to remind me of that? :C



We could have another one, my love.


----------



## Willow (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

Oh yeah! I vaguely remember the adventures of FAF but yeah, it was a thing a few years ago.

Edit: And I volunteer myself as tribute for this.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Gibby said:


> We could have another one, my love.



O-ok.... Its been lonely since our child has moved on. :c

Edit: If this becomes A Thing, I'm giving people a heads up that I'll infract if you do comics/stories/pics/whatevs of people without their permission. Double points if its NSFW/offensive.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

Now I cant gurantee how fast these will happen but I will approve of myself for any comic. 
Still this will be a fun adventure!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v619/ImGatomon/cmc11_zpse34bbb11.jpg


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Mentova said:


> O-ok.... Its been lonely since our child has moved on. :c
> 
> Edit: If this becomes A Thing, I'm giving people a heads up that I'll infract if you do comics/stories/pics/whatevs of people without their permission. Double points if its NSFW/offensive.



http://puu.sh/58bxx.jpg


----------



## Mentova (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Gibby said:


> http://puu.sh/58bxx.jpg



dat face...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Mentova said:


> dat face...



( Ë˜ Â³Ë˜)â¤


----------



## Aetius (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

How many love children were spawned from those wacky adventures?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Serbia Strong said:


> How many love children were spawned from those wacky adventures?



They will all be H&K and Mine's.

I am currently doodling.

Mmm dat sexi fox body.

Mine, I mean.

Against slutbutt's.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

So we're essentially making real-life fanfiction. That's positively horrifying, yet captivating.

EDIT: Oh since I guess we're giving permission and shit you can do whatever you want with me.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

Oh hey, the return of the FAF Adventures thread. :3

I give my permission to be drawn. I have nothing to offer yet as I am sick and out of ideas and dumb.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Gibby said:


> They will all be H&K and Mine's.
> 
> I am currently doodling.
> 
> ...



Can I have some love children.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

Just so everyone knows, I've given permission to be in this too.


----------



## Wither (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

I say yes. 

I want to be enemy space alien dragon

Bring on beer guns, slutfox >:C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



PastryOfApathy said:


> So we're essentially making real-life fanfiction. That's positively horrifying, yet captivating.



It pretty much goes like this, yeah.

Anyway I suggest going by the old rule that you had to contribute to ask/suggest/request something to stop people coming in being artwhores, or have something done as a surprise.

Just like how I surprise Mentova.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

I volunteer for tribute as well.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

Aside from Talimon and I, is there anyone else going to be contributing?

It doesn't matter if you're really good at art or you feel you suck, like I do. It's all good fun.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Gibby said:


> Aside from Talimon and I, is there anyone else going to be contributing?



I might.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

Oh god that is so great! Send me a copy!


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

FAFA returns.  Very yes.


----------



## Willow (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Gibby said:


> Aside from Talimon and I, is there anyone else going to be contributing?


I may later but as of late I've been so busy with school that I haven't been able to draw.


----------



## Machine (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

I once made a comic about FAF!

Well, kind of. Some newfag's thread must have irritated me.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Gibby said:


> Aside from Talimon and I, is there anyone else going to be contributing?
> 
> It doesn't matter if you're really good at art or you feel you suck, like I do. It's all good fun.


I haven't drawn a thing for two years, let alone furries. XD


So prepare for really shit contributions from me. XD


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

I'm working with an artist I have great ideas but I cant draw stick people if you want ideas for strips just PM me. 
I have one hell of an imagination.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Tailmon1 said:


> I have one hell of an imagination.


I'm sure Minty would agree... :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

I really hope that people post some good ideas or inspiring stuff related to FAF in this thread *(not "draw my furrsona pls :3" posts omfg not that again)* cos this gives me a little spur to push my personal boundaries.

Oh, and it keeps the thread aliveish, there is that.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Gibby said:


> Aside from Talimon and I, is there anyone else going to be contributing?
> 
> It doesn't matter if you're really good at art or you feel you suck, like I do. It's all good fun.



I'd be up for it. Just give me a concept and whatever and I'll get going.


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

Hmmm.  This could be fun.  I'll contribute if I have time.  I'd have to come up with a character though...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

Glorious! 

It'd be great to get the ball rolling again.

If this gets large, we'd have to start compiling all the links into a list in the OP like we did in ye olden times


----------



## Percy (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

I wish I could contribute, but I don't trust myself to. Not yet.


----------



## Riho (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

I can draw some wikked stick figures


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Percy said:


> I wish I could contribute, but I don't trust myself to. Not yet.



The comics do not have to be stunning works of art people. Just make them understandable. This is 
for fun and everyone to enjoy.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

This looks amazing. I have art capabilities, GIMP, and knowledge of imgur. I think I can add something to this.

Also I'll sacrifice myself to you people, have fun putting me on misadventures!


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

Go ahead and use me in whatever comics. Might make a few since I'm well versed in the art of making comics about members of forum/game community's (made about 100)


----------



## Conker (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

Seeing a thread like this again is super nostalgic. I remember the old one fondly as a passive viewer.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

Such flashback, much love.

Hewge approves.


----------



## Percy (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Tailmon1 said:


> The comics do not have to be stunning works of art people. Just make them understandable. This is
> for fun and everyone to enjoy.


I just seem to set the bar too high for myself.
Maybe if I had the time to, though.


----------



## Saga (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

I can draw mad stick figures and blob people
Hell, I might even do some MSpaint cuz #yolo

Also I approve of my appearance in said comics


----------



## Jags (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

Make me beautiful, artisits. 

Or sacrifice me to the great humour god. That's fine too.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

If I could contribute I would, but I have neither the time nor the skill. I'm alright if folks wish to use myself as well.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

I wouldn't mind going on an FAF adventure (I am ok for my likeness to be used).

I would like to think that I will contribute as well, but it depends on work. I've let it all pile up thanks to a certain video game >.<


----------



## Nashida (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

Heck, I volunteer as both tribute and contributer. I have more free time on my hands than I know what to do with.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

I am unable to "art" but I give my permission to feature Java. This sounds awesome. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10329014/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/10723980/


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Gibby said:


> We actually did this once upon a time! It was thanks to Ley, and it went on for quite a long while before the forum started to change again. It'd be nice to have it all back.
> 
> One of my fave adventures of FAF was me getting Mentova pregnant, who later gave birth to Skittle, the flamboyant-est baby ever.
> 
> How things have changed, my oh me.


Maybe that's why I keep thinking Mentova is a girl.

I will happily contribute as soon as I can make my scanner work.

I also give permission and yadda yadda


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

I cannot into faces so I might start doing these with mannequin faces with names written on them.

You have permission to draw me if you feel like it.


----------



## Corto (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

Tailmon, hope you don't mind, but I'm editing the OP a bit to add some ground rules since we've done this before.

Also, reposting this even though it's no longer topical, just as a reminder of a simpler past.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

This is going to be fun! I give permission as well. Just remember I am old and walk with a cane and have a long white beard. 
No I don't keep tripping on the beard!


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

i wanna be in also ^>^

i pounce,lick, and cuddle alot. and since im made of latex i squeak frequently especially when i walk :3


----------



## Corto (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

In retrospect, "have every reply be every single user in the forum giving permission to appear in comics" was probably a bad idea.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Corto said:


> In retrospect, "have every reply be every single user in the forum giving permission to appear in comics" was probably a bad idea.


It might be worth doing what Gibby said - people can only draw for you if you have already drawn for someone.

ED: But in the early stages, that would be tricky. We'll see.

ED 2: Nevermind, you already edited that in. XD


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Should probably edit the completed comic bits into the OP.
Also I'm working on something silly.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

I guess, why the hell not, thing is I don't really have an OC.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

I may participate with crappy MSpaint meme things.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Corto said:


> Tailmon, hope you don't mind, but I'm editing the OP a bit to add some ground rules since we've done this before.
> 
> Also, reposting this even though it's no longer topical, just as a reminder of a simpler past.



Not at all having rules is a great idea. Now I'm recruiting another artist to do a few strips and Since I cant draw I can give the ideas and the characters  to use.  Pm me if you want to help. My current assistant is away for a bit and it would help to have another.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



NoahGryphon said:


> i wanna be in also ^>^
> 
> i pounce,lick, and cuddle alot. and since im made of latex i squeak frequently especially when i walk :3



http://puu.sh/58ChU.jpg


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

I LOL'd so hard. 
This is from the old Ask Mentova thread and its in reference to his gun talk and what 
We imagned would happen if the decided to bother Raptros with it.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v619/ImGatomon/MentovaandRapiros_zps201154fb.png


----------



## Recel (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

I miss the FAFA threads, even if they were a short lived thing by the time I got here. It's fun to see something similar unfolding here.

But I don't give permission to use my character, nor will I contribute.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

oh god yes.
this place needs some bats


----------



## Mentova (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Gibby said:


> It pretty much goes like this, yeah.
> 
> Anyway I suggest going by the old rule that you had to contribute to ask/suggest/request something to stop people coming in being artwhores, or have something done as a surprise.
> 
> Just like how I surprise Mentova.


Oh my! >:3

I wish I could draw. I'd draw so much stuff for this thread. :C


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Feel free to use me as a random person no one remembers, might pop in.


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

i can make some if i find the time, though i draw traditional due to my lack of a tablet. they arent magnificent but my friends like em. check these out:

http://themarkings.deviantart.com/art/Bill-411550703?q=gallery:TheMarkings/44108540&qo=7
http://themarkings.deviantart.com/art/Zoey-411549393?q=gallery:TheMarkings/44108540&qo=9
http://themarkings.deviantart.com/art/Sylon-411551145?q=gallery:TheMarkings/44108540&qo=6


----------



## Fay V (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

obligatory "deo came back" comic


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

This is also a pair of comics we did when Mentova kept mentioning that Dragooner 
was gone and not posting. I thought it would be good to invite him to a beer party.
Mentvova and beer are a nice combination. Then Raptros mentioned he wanted a 
Beer flavored Fox for lunch and also some chocolate sauce. So this was the result. 

Comic one Mentova at party Most of us scattered when the dragon arrived but Poor 
Mentova was a bit occupied and drunk. 

Raptros having his chocolate sauce coated Mentova.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v619/ImGatomon/SeasonedMentova_zpsd88e505d.png

Welp Even dragons can get drunk on Beer soaked ( or this case filled Foxes!)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v619/ImGatomon/Mentovaeaten_zps87d840a5.png


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Tailmon1 said:


> Welp Even dragons can get drunk on Beer soaked ( or this case filled Foxes!)
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v619/ImGatomon/Mentovaeaten_zps87d840a5.png


Neer's fursona is not a dragon. XD


----------



## Wrobel (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

I'm not much of a forum presence but hey, if someone wants to put me in something I'm down.

Hell, I might even draw some stuff too.


----------



## Willow (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

When I get home I'll try and do something productive


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Faf's coolest
We need a way to view pics other than linking for easy viewing.


----------



## Riho (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Faf's coolest
> We need a way to view pics other than linking for easy viewing.


I see nothing...
It may be because Photobucket absolutely hates my computer in every way possible.

EDIT: After 16 reloads, I got it.
Jesus christ, photobucket.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Riho said:


> I see nothing...
> It may be because Photobucket absolutely hates my computer in every way possible.
> 
> EDIT: After 16 reloads, I got it.
> Jesus christ, photobucket.


Does it send you to the image or the site where the image is?
Because for me it's a simple image and opens up instantly.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

I give permission to be used in the comics as well. And no promises but I try and play around with contributing some stuff. This might help me get out of that dry spell I've been having lately.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

I'm definitely going to have to contribute something to this. Something utterly dumb and halfway-decently drawn.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Wouldn't this shit be better in The Den or forum games. At least you can post the images into the thread without having to open hundreds of fucking tabs.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Smelge said:


> Wouldn't this shit be better in The Den or forum games. At least you can post the images into the thread without having to open hundreds of fucking tabs.



Probably, t'would be nice.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I'm definitely going to have to contribute something to this. Something _*otterly *_dumb and halfway-decently drawn.



Fixed that for you.

..._Wait._


----------



## Deo (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

Can people stop "volunteering as tributes" and start volunteering as contributors?








NoahGryphon said:


> i wanna be in also ^>^
> 
> i pounce,lick, and cuddle alot. and since im made of latex i squeak frequently especially when i walk :3


----------



## Symlus (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Deo said:


> Can people stop "volunteering as tributes" and start volunteering as contributors?


If I could draw, I'd be all over this thread. As it stands, I can draw circles and parallel lines. 

Oh, you peeps have the right to draw me.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Lev1athan said:


> If I could draw, I'd be all over this thread. As it stands, I can draw circles and parallel lines.
> 
> Oh, you peeps have the right to draw me.


Fuck that. No one cares if you can't, hell, I have something in the works and as I said before, I haven't drawn a thing since year 9 (age 13-14).


----------



## Namba (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Lev1athan said:


> If I could draw, I'd be all over this thread. As it stands, I can draw circles and parallel lines.
> 
> Oh, you peeps have the right to draw me.


No one gives a shit about ability. This isn't palette town; we're not gonna chew you up and spit you out for lack of artistic ability.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Deo said:


> Can people stop "volunteering as tributes" and start volunteering as contributors?



My only issue is that I'm not sure if we're supposed to wait for like an idea to be proposed or just make something up. Otherwise I'd make something right now.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



PastryOfApathy said:


> My only issue is that I'm not sure if we're supposed to wait for like an idea to be proposed or just make something up. Otherwise I'd make something right now.



Just make something up dude.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Deo said:


> And I second a move to Forum Games or the Den.


I reported the thread, so that should happen ~soon~.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Deo said:


> Can people stop "volunteering as tributes" and start volunteering as contributors?





Deo said:


>



MY FAVOURITE

http://puu.sh/58VOX.jpg


----------



## Smelge (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Raptros said:


> I reported the thread, so that should happen ~soon~.



Never draw attention to yourself.

http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/Raptros_zps43e55b8a.jpg


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

I really should contribute art, but I might as well be blimd.

Bye!


----------



## Willow (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Deo said:


> Can people stop "volunteering as tributes" and start volunteering as contributors?


To be fair, this thread _was_ made kind of late at night. At least where I am it was pretty late.


----------



## Symlus (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

You guys wanted my shitty art apparently. 

Here you go.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Kosdu said:


> I really should contribute art, but I might as well be blimd.
> 
> Bye!



It'd be kinda cool if we could stop having posts like these already as these points have been addressed.

http://puu.sh/58XM7.jpg



Lev1athan said:


> You guys wanted my shitty art apparently.
> 
> Here you go.



YES

THE VERY REACTION WE ALL HAD

also http://puu.sh/58XU8.jpg


----------



## Fay V (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*






also deo's art is intimidating


----------



## Symlus (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Gibby said:


> also http://puu.sh/58XU8.jpg


I laughed so hard.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Sure, I'll contribute some doodles when I have the time.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Fay V said:


> also deo's art is intimidating



but people luv u 2






and I feel intimidated too, dun worry. I don't like my things, but I still do them.


----------



## Jags (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Is that your art, Gibby?

I adore it. That's awesome.

If not, Then feel free to direct my comment to whoever did it.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Hewge said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> ..._Wait._



TOO LATE.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Rain-Wizard said:


> Is that your art, Gibby?
> 
> I adore it. That's awesome.
> 
> If not, Then feel free to direct my comment to whoever did it.



why yes that is my art, thank you


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Deo said:


> Oh fucking christ, this isn't a drawing competition you ninnies. Stick figures, MS Paint, it doesn't fucking matter. Draw circles with ears or something. But fucking do something to participate. "I can't draw" is not an excuse. At all. Quit bitching and participate.



Seconded.  The art quality is entirely secondary in comics.



Deo said:


> And I second a move to Forum Games or the Den.



How did I not notice where it was.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Deo said:


> Oh fucking christ, this isn't a drawing competition you ninnies. Stick figures, MS Paint, it doesn't fucking matter. Draw circles with ears or something. But fucking do something to participate. "I can't draw" is not an excuse. At all. Quit bitching and participate.



Seconded.  The art quality is entirely secondary in comics.



Deo said:


> And I second a move to Forum Games or the Den.



How did I not notice where it was.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Since I'm technically in bed, I can only draw shitty phone pics. Yay!







This thing doesn't even have a bloody fill tool... XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

the problem with forum games is the lack of this-ing

I am very very sad

I had over a dozen earlier


----------



## Symlus (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



ArielMT said:


>



My only question is: why were you listening to something with FAF written on it?


----------



## Willow (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Rain-Wizard said:


> Make me beautiful, artisits.
> 
> Or sacrifice me to the great humour god. That's fine too.


Well I did the first one 

:V


----------



## Fay V (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Gibby said:


> but people luv u 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...







You flatter me, also that portrait looks so damn awesome. Your stuff has gotten really good gibby


----------



## Jags (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Willow said:


> Well I did the first one
> 
> :V



Oh my good god did I laugh.

Awesome, awesome, and awesome again. If I could this that, consider that this'd.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Lev1athan said:


> My only question is: why were you listening to something with FAF written on it?



Because of the price. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Fay V said:


> You flatter me, also that portrait looks so damn awesome. Your stuff has gotten really good gibby








i'll do a nicer one someday


----------



## Lobar (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*






draw is shit

oh no :c


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Willow said:


> Well I did the first one
> 
> :V



He is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Zerig (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

this is a dream i had last night






i think it came out well


----------



## Jags (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Kangaroo_Boy said:


> He is BEAUTIFUL.



I often get that reaction


----------



## Fay V (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*


----------



## Percy (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*






I can draw better but I dun wanna right now


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeh

everything is excelleeeent

grats to everyone for making this a thing again it makes me enjoy things aaa


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Zerig said:


> this is a dream i had last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah that Rigby thread


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

I'm extreemly happy about how this thread is going! I've LOL'd so hard! 
Keep it up people!


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Percy said:


> I can draw better but I dun wanna right now








I feel the same Percy.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Fay V said:


> <BLOCKFOX!>



WE'RE SAVED!


----------



## Athyr (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

This is amazing! I thoroughly love this! You can totally use me in one if you like but when I finally get motivated I will make some of my own. Tailmon1 you are the best /endfangirlmoment


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*





Everyone is here crying about tablets and I'm sitting here trying to use a mouse (since my scanner isn't working so I can't use pencil).


----------



## Wither (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

I shall draw shit. I'll bring durrgon to the FaF adventures soon. My anus is ready... Is yours?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Ha ha! I am the pinnacle of wit and humor! 

I swear to god if someone actually takes this seriously.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Wither said:


> I shall draw shit. I'll bring durrgon to the FaF adventures soon. My anus is ready... Is yours?


It is always ready sir.


----------



## Symlus (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Inciatus said:


> Everyone is here crying about tablets and I'm sitting here trying to use a mouse (since my scanner isn't working so I can't use pencil).



I did mine on a laptop track pad. But it's stick figures, so I am not complaining too hard.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Ha ha! I am the pinnacle of wit and humor!
> 
> I swear to god if someone actually takes this seriously.



I wish there was a this button in forum games. 

Well done sir.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

lel is the special helmet kid supposed to be me? :v


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Gibby said:


> lel is the special helmet kid supposed to be me? :v


It would be rather fitting :V


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Gibby said:


> lel is the special helmet kid supposed to be me? :v



Yes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Inciatus said:


> It would be rather fitting :V



well I'm wearing mine right now



PastryOfApathy said:


> Yes.



yaaay






wait hang on fay and I are not homoing

pastry pls


----------



## Zerig (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Gibby said:


> lel is the special helmet kid supposed to be me? :v



the only other person with an avatar of a dude in a helmet is Corto, and everyone is much too frightened of him to draw unflattering pictures.

edit: I know he changed his avatar many times, but he'll always have a helmet in my heart


----------



## Fay V (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

I'm homoing pretty bad, just not at Gibby.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Gibby said:


> wait hang on fay and I are not homoing



This is a wholesome, family values comic. No homoing allowed.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Fay V said:


> I'm homoing pretty bad, just not at Gibby.



fay x deo ship v2 gogo

also coffeecup xXfreerandomartXx


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

I'm back! I got something to contribute now. With the power of GIMP I conjured this.




http://i.imgur.com/ki3ERra.png

Yes! I beat the image hosting mechanism!


----------



## Korpi (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Korpi said:


>


----------



## Riho (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Gibby said:


> wait hang on fay and I are not homoing



Giby pls.


----------



## Wither (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

I, uh, forgot what I was drawing half way through and just drew this instead. http://puu.sh/597Bx

I started out trying to be all artsy (i cropped that shit :v) Then I just progressively got lazier. Next step is just derp art for derps. Probably for the best. 

ANYWAYS, I shall contribute more when I get stupid ideas.


----------



## Saga (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

So this was my first attempt at anything like this so I did it in MSPaint. Im sorry if the text is a bit small, the name says "never-awake." Older members will get this but the newer ones probably wont :/


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

I would add more, but not in the mood.

Ill be back tomorrow, but how can I get a comic up here because the image posting thingy doesn't like my file. Does it have to be smaller or something?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Saga said:


> So this was my first attempt at anything like this so I did it in MSPaint. Im sorry if the text is a bit small, the name says "never-awake." Older members will get this but the newer ones probably wont :/



pic is too true for words ;-;


----------



## Saga (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Mr. Sparta said:


> I would add more, but not in the mood.
> 
> Ill be back tomorrow, but how can I get a comic up here because the image posting thingy doesn't like my file. Does it have to be smaller or something?


put it on imgur, right click on it and get the image url.

On faf - select "from URL" in the image option thing

paste the URL

Uncheck the box asking you to retrieve image locally

post


Gibby said:


> pic is too true for words ;-;


I tried to emphasize the obesity and maximum swagger


----------



## Saga (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

fml dubs


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

either that or just use  BB code tags in your post.

[code][img]ptth/mmm.imghosterplace/picturelol.jpg[/code]

just write that, with the bullshit link replaced by a link that isn't fake


----------



## Leon (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

This is great, I am trying to make one in paint, it's so terrible :V


----------



## Saga (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

I KNOW YOUR SECRET, MODS 






this thread is 10/10. so fun


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Saga said:


> So this was my first attempt at anything like this so I did it in MSPaint. Im sorry if the text is a bit small, the name says "never-awake." Older members will get this but the newer ones probably wont :/
> 
> -INSERT COMIC HERE-


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

http://imgur.com/EsKdL1t

Yup.


----------



## Willow (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Dire Newt said:


> http://imgur.com/EsKdL1t
> 
> Yup.


Tragically beautiful


----------



## Saga (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Dire Newt said:


> http://imgur.com/EsKdL1t
> 
> Yup.





> welcome to faf.
> Get out.


TOP LEL


----------



## Leon (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Leon said:


> ...



You didn't even let him crumb.


----------



## Lexicom (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Pfft, these are amusing.


----------



## Wither (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Leon said:


>



Dear lord. 
I am sexy. 
I have to get back to you on that. 




Levi wanted a drawing. I gave.




BURDS are easier for me. 
Also burd. 
Because burd. 
Burd hat? 
Why not?


----------



## Aetius (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

All I could do was make a may may of myself.


----------



## Machine (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

My attempt. How my FAF experience played out since 2010.


----------



## Namba (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Fay and Deo


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Serbia Riding Wither. You know you want to click
   
http://imgur.com/tRNR4mJ


----------



## Aetius (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Mr. Sparta said:


> Serbia Riding Wither. You know you want to click
> 
> http://imgur.com/tRNR4mJ



Watch plebians flee over mighty air force!


----------



## Riho (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

I give permission for my character to be used in any comic.
IN OTHER WORDS PUT RIHO IN ALL YOUR COMICS


----------



## Lobar (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

this took far, far too long for what it is






I don't think it needs any explanation.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

These are all fucking hilarious!! roflmao I'm giving permission to draw me, I want in on these shananigans


----------



## Percy (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Lobar said:


> this took far, far too long for what it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I approve

Also I give permission for others to draw me because art whore


----------



## Namba (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Yeah, draw me too. I'm fucking cool like that.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

I think I need to get in on this, it will force me to draw some shit an not have to worry about my medi art skills.
So yes, I do give permission to be bastardized in this thread.  This upcoming wednesday is my day off so I will crack something up.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

An armyfag challenger appears






Aetius is now a serbian-speaking north korean
My art software has no eraser function ;_;


----------



## Inpw (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Not really one of my best qualities but decided to play a part. I had to take this with my phone.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

I just had a go at a ~60 second self portrait






such bad

how do likeness


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*



Deo said:


> Can people stop "volunteering as tributes" and start volunteering as contributors?



>3< thanks hehe


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*




































Also, ynz have permission to draw my stupid face or whatever.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Well, shit, and here I was starting to think most here were just a bunch of uptight assholes and I keep coming across threads like this.

Hey you lot are alright.


And you can use me to if you want. I'd contribute, but my visual art sucks!


----------



## Wither (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Mr. Fox said:


> Well, shit, and here I was starting to think most here were just a bunch of uptight assholes and I keep coming across threads like this.
> 
> Hey you lot are alright.
> 
> ...


I would draw FaF devouring your soul and Deo eating your heart for that but I'm in classes. 
:c


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

:/ theres like nu art of me!!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



NoahGryphon said:


> :/ theres like nu art of me!!



Too fucking bad

see:



> Also as a note: Do not continuously beg for art if  you aren't planning to contribute AT ALL. What the artist draws is at  their discretion. If they chose to draw your character, that's their  choice.  -Oz




now fuck off

Edit: 

To elaborate and be a _little_ more polite - We've had these threads twice before. They're ruined by these whiny newfags begging for free art when the rules of the thread *EXPLICITLY STATE* that this is *NOT* a thread for requests. We've had one guy in the first CONSTANTLY WHINING that he didn't get any art, when he in fact _did_. Multiple times. _It just wasn't enough_. He never contributed once.

We're *NOT* having this happen again.

If nobody wants to draw you, then that's too god damn bad. The people who HAVE been drawn were drawn as a surpise - the people who gave ideas have also contributed.

Commission someone instead.


----------



## BRN (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

You just quoted and replied to the art of you on the last page.

Quil.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Mr. Fox said:


> Well, shit, and here I was starting to think most here were just a bunch of uptight assholes and I keep coming across threads like this.
> 
> Hey you lot are alright.
> 
> ...


Fuck skill, just draw it anyway.

Gibby and Six I wish there were a this button.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Mr. Fox said:


> Well, shit, and here I was starting to think most here were just a bunch of uptight assholes and I keep coming across threads like this.
> 
> Hey you lot are alright.
> 
> ...




but there still mean to new-comers for no reason ;>;
;


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Wither said:


> I would draw FaF devouring your soul and Deo eating your heart for that but I'm in classes.
> :c



Only the devil gets my soul. 

Deo can have my heart, though, she has already won it over O MURR! >:3



Inciatus said:


> Fuck skill, just draw it anyway.
> 
> Gibby and Six I wish there were a this button.



But I lack creativity. Maybe I'll draw something tomorrow.



NoahGryphon said:


> but there still mean to new-comers for no reason ;>;
> ;



Think of FAF like the army: First you get chewed out, then you get broken down, and then you get built back up again.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



NoahGryphon said:


> but there still mean to new-comers for no reason ;>;
> ;


Oh go fuck your own strawberry flavoured latexcock. I've had enough of your troll account.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

If you are worried about skill, you can just make 3 minute may mays like I did.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Mr. Fox said:


> I'd contribute, but my visual art sucks!



Did you see my horrible sketch?


----------



## Machine (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

When I'm back home, I might put my tablet to use for once and make a thing.

Now I just need to think of a notable FAF moment to satirize.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Even if it's with a soap bar in mspaint.exe, just draw.  Also, Gibby's edit really tempts me to hijack the forums and put "This" here.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Accretion said:


> Did you see my horrible sketch?



That's still better than what I can do. Like seriously, all the artistic talent runs in the other side of my family.

I'll doodle a bit tomorrow and see what travesty I can come up with.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

















_*SO M AD*_


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



NoahGryphon said:


> but there still mean to new-comers for no reason ;>;
> ;


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Oh go fuck your own strawberry flavoured latexcock. I've had enough of your troll account.



this isent a troll account jerk!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Littlerock said:


> _*SO M AD*_



:/ WTH thats no reason to do that!! ;>; i like you!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Is not fireproof


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Noah, you've been drawn a couple of times now, y'happy?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

@NoahGryphon: The only reason people here are hating on you is because you keep complaining! 

Grow a thick skin already!

@Gibster: Fucking lol!


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Mr. Fox said:


> @NoahGryphon: The only reason people here are hating on you is because you keep complaining!
> 
> Grow a thick skin already!
> 
> @Gibster: Fucking lol!



;>; il try


----------



## Korpi (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



NoahGryphon said:


> :/ theres like nu art of me!!



here you go





Just had to do it Xd


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



NoahGryphon said:


> this isent a troll account jerk!


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Korpi said:


> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.-.


----------



## Korpi (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



NoahGryphon said:


> .-.



not hating but this is the first thing that came to mind


----------



## Inpw (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Mr. Fox said:


> I'll doodle a bit tomorrow and see what travesty I can come up with.



Yes! And here is another one snapped with the phone. I'm suppose to be working but what the hell.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Just a reminder, for the love of god don't beg for art in this thread. Do it and I'll infract you and maybe even ban you from posting in this thread. Depends on how pissy I am from working on this fucking essay all day.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Accretion said:


> Yes! And here is another one snapped with the phone. I'm suppose to be working but what the hell.




Lol, don't worry, I get the same reaction when I look in the mirror every morning. 

:shock:


----------



## Wither (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Somebody devour Mr. Fox's soul for me. I have another 2 hours of this shit we call learning D:

Leave out Deo. I'm afraid he might like that.


----------



## BRN (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Guess who this is


----------



## Recel (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Well, this thread took a totally predictable turn! Begging, whining and mass "I hate you" pictures. Who would have guessed this would happen. To and art thread. On FAF. With newcomers. And latex. And Stanley pushed the button. Amusing...


----------



## Deo (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Wither said:


> I would draw FaF devouring your soul and Deo eating your heart for that but I'm in classes.
> :c



We already have one, Gaz drew it up last FAF Adventrues thread:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

the day is saved


----------



## Deo (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Deo said:


> We already have one, Gaz drew it up last FAF Adventrues thread:



She loves me! She really, really loves me!!

It make you feel all warm and fuzzy hurr murr durr!


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Deo said:


>




my heart....


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

more hot gooby x mentova action






also






thread needs more han & chewie gooby & coffeecup adventures


----------



## Corto (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Not strictly a comic but I found this on my computer.
EDIT: In retrospect, no real point posting that here. Added a new rule that should have been there before.


----------



## BRN (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Gibby said:


>


_"Oh, but Fay-!", breathed the Tazmanian. "I know it's only the second day of the con, but you can't spend hour after hour in your suit..."

The wry fox tilted her head, confused - then simply chuckled in her charming fashion. "Oh, it's fine, Deo. It's fun!"

The laughter rang in her ears. "No, no...", Deo muttered, as if dazed.

Fay blinked in surprise as the auburn Taz slowly closed the hotel room door. "You... you need to come out. Come out..."
_


----------



## Corto (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Ok I don't want to keep adding rules to the OP like some OCD patient, but can we please use common sense and realize that there's no need to quote the images that were posted immediately before? Like, at least remove the images from the quote box?


----------



## Wither (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Deo said:


> We already have one, Gaz drew it up last FAF Adventrues thread:


Yeah, kinda what I was going to go for there. 

Day saved, I'll be back in a couple hours to draw shit and shove it in here.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



BRN said:


> _"Oh, but Fay-!", breathed the Tazmanian. "I know it's only the second day of the con, but you can't spend hour after hour in your suit..."
> 
> The wry fox tilted her head, confused - then simply chuckled in her charming fashion. "Oh, it's fine, Deo. It's fun!"
> 
> ...










Corto said:


> Ok I don't want to keep adding rules to the OP like  some OCD patient, but can we please use common sense and realize that  there's no need to quote the images that were posted immediately before?  Like, at least remove the images from the quote box?



sure thing, mango


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Deo said:


> such cute and heart



<3 TOO MUCH CUTE DEAR GOD
_ikggrhnjgraieojm;_


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



BRN said:


> _"Oh, but Fay-!", breathed the Tazmanian. "I know it's only the second day of the con, but you can't spend hour after hour in your suit..."
> 
> The wry fox tilted her head, confused - then simply chuckled in her charming fashion. "Oh, it's fine, Deo. It's fun!"
> 
> ...



o...oh my...

Also I found the sketches from last time around. Seems...awkwardly apt now. 





Also remember the time that people kept trying to turn me into this super subby bitch? I remember. I found my comic reply.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



NoahGryphon said:


> but there still mean to new-comers for no reason ;>;
> ;


If you mean you, I think you should take a good hard look at your posts. No one just randomly picks on someone here. If you're being chewed out, it's because you said something people didn't like


----------



## Deo (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

How very accurate! (goes and makes Faybles a sandwich)


----------



## Recel (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

But I thought Fay is a supper subby bi... *bricked in the face*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Recel said:


> But I thought Fay is a supper subby bi... *bricked in the face*



That would be mentova


----------



## Recel (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Gibby said:


> That would be mentova



Well, they were "close" once, remember? :V
(Where did I save their winking avatars picture. The "extended" one? Damn it!)


----------



## Mentova (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Gibby said:


> That would be mentova



Yeah pretty much.

I'm not sure if I should be disturbed or aroused at the direction this thread has gone.


----------



## Deo (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*







[/IMG]


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

We're just giving it attention. Ignore Noah, ignore the whining, don't draw it, even to make fun of it, ignore it and it goes away. 

Also for the first time in my life I am tempted to get a story commission.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Alright I'm gunna be fun police. Please don't make comics to call out other users. Let's try to keep this thread goofy fun. :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

My relationship with Mennie






Author's commentary: I do enjoy drawing Gibbfox and Mintfox together. I typically make Gibb's features sharper, including the hair, while Mint's hair is wavier, eyebrows are thicker, and his features are softer. Like a girl's. Also Cassonetto Stupro is not food.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Fay V said:


> ignore it and it goes away.



Not cancer.



Mentova said:


> Alright I'm gunna be fun police. Please don't make comics to call out other users. Let's try to keep this thread goofy fun. :c



Quiet, you! Eaten Foxes don't talk!


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 5, 2013)

[artist's rendering of angry old FAF's ghost grinning about this thread]


----------



## Hewge (Nov 5, 2013)

That's a fine piece of spectral entity right there.

I'd totally hit it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Fay V said:


> I am tempted to get a story commission.








I hope the pic reads well enough so I don't have to explain anything


----------



## Recel (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Gibby said:


> I hope the pic reads well enough so I don't have to explain anything



Publicly beating your junior isn't hard to read, you... you sex offender! >:V


----------



## Wither (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Gibby said:


> I hope the pic reads well enough so I don't have to explain anything



This is, like, my life.. In art form.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Recel said:


> Publicly beating your junior isn't hard to read, you... you sex offender! >:V



it is for destruction and punishment

not enjoyment ;-;


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Gibby said:


> thread needs more han & chewie gooby & coffeecup adventures


Can't argue with that. Everone's just too buzy focusing on Deo and FayV.


----------



## Wither (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Can't argue with that. Everone's just too buzy focusing on Deo and FayV.



lesbians yo more Gibby Cup, yes! (Almost done with this shit. I'll be out soon to do all the ships and joke comics. I have nothing better to do :v)


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Fay V said:


> my heart....


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Can't argue with that. Everone's just too buzy focusing on Deo and FayV.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Everone's just too buzy focusing on Deo and FayV.



Yes. It got boring after the 3rd post. So lemme finish those ones up right here:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Oh god, Gibby.
 I am laughing so much my abs that have been wrecked during PE are now killing me


----------



## Deo (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Gibby said:


> thread needs more han & chewie gooby & coffeecup adventures



CAN PROVIDE


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2013)

*â€‹I FUCKING LOVE THIS THREAD!!*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Wither said:


> lesbians yo








Deo said:


> CAN PROVIDE


ARE MY NIPPLES MAKING A MEHFACE? IF SO THEN I AM DYING.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

OH MY GOD COFFEE'S CHESTFACE


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 5, 2013)

Added two rules to the OP. If you don't read it and you get infracted for breaking a rule, not my problem.


----------



## Namba (Nov 5, 2013)

AWWE IS MENTOVA IN A BAD MOOD???


----------



## Mentova (Nov 5, 2013)

Namba said:


> AWWE IS MENTOVA IN A BAD MOOD???



Yes because I have to write an essay while moderating you guys. >:C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

Acknowledged the rule change, Ozzy!

Anyway, more of Coffee's chestface, also including deo as I haven't drawn deo, just fay, mentova, and Rainwizard so far


----------



## Namba (Nov 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Acknowledged the rule change, Ozzy!
> 
> Anyway, more of Coffee's chestface, also including deo as I haven't drawn deo, just fay, mentova, and Rainwizard so far


Huh?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2013)

I wanted to exploit Recel's ears.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

Namba said:


> Huh?



The pic deo drew

coffee's chest has a face


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Namba (Nov 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> The pic deo drew
> 
> coffee's chest has a face


Derp


----------



## Riho (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Ozriel (Nov 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Acknowledged the rule change, Ozzy!



Thank you.


----------



## Deo (Nov 5, 2013)

Accidental chest face into CHESTFACE


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2013)

These faces on chests are terrifying me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

deeeeeeooooo I'm so jealous of your cartooning

goodnis


----------



## Recel (Nov 5, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Added two rules to the OP. If you don't read it and you get infracted for breaking a rule, not my problem.



I know I said I won't contribute. But...






We all know your goals! >:V



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I wanted to exploit Recel's ears.



I didn't give permission to draw me. YOU LOSE! >:3
Ok, what ever, go ahead...


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 5, 2013)

Recel said:


> I know I said I won't contribute. But...
> 
> We all know your goals! >:V




It's either ban/infract people due to someone spamming the reports about people complaining about jerkdicks making comics about them, or add in something to prevent suspensions/infractions/permabans. If you want to get infracted, be my guest, but I prefer not to.


----------



## Riho (Nov 5, 2013)

Recel said:


> I know I said I won't contribute. But...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It's either ban/infract people due to someone spamming the reports about people complaining about jerkdicks making comics about them, or add in something to prevent suspensions/infractions/permabans. If you want to get infracted, be my guest, but I prefer not to.



At least it gives you something to do.


----------



## Recel (Nov 5, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It's either ban/infract people due to someone spamming the reports about people complaining about jerkdicks making comics about them, or add in something to prevent suspensions/infractions/permabans. If you want to get infracted, be my guest, but I prefer not to.



I know that. And you know I know that too. So why don't we know it together and have a laugh instead of getting upset about a way obvious moderator stereotype joke? :3


----------



## Deo (Nov 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> deeeeeeooooo I'm so jealous of your cartooning
> 
> goodnis



I'm jealous of Fay's drawings. You guys have got me drawing for the first time in weeks (months?). It's really weird and good to _want _to draw again. And sort of embarrassing that all I can fart out is this, I've really gotten rusty. Ugh. But it's nice to actually want to draw again, I haven't felt that for a long time.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 5, 2013)

Recel said:


> I know that. And you know I know that too. So why don't we know it together and have a laugh instead of getting upset about a way obvious moderator stereotype joke? :3



Because I am going through caffeine withdrawal. Until I have some coffee, I am going to be a PMSing fun cop.



Deo said:


> I'm jealous of Fay's drawings. You guys have got me drawing for the first time in weeks (months?). It's really weird and good to _want _to draw again. And sort of embarrassing that all I can fart out is this, I've really gotten rusty. Ugh. But it's nice to actually want to draw again, I haven't felt that for a long time.



This forum is your chance to exersize those drawing muscles.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Until I have some coffee, I am going to be a PMSing fun cop.



Business as usual then.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

Deo said:


> I'm jealous of Fay's drawings. You guys have got me drawing for the first time in weeks (months?). It's really weird and good to _want _to draw again. And sort of embarrassing that all I can fart out is this, I've really gotten rusty. Ugh. But it's nice to actually want to draw again, I haven't felt that for a long time.



Yeah, man. For most of this year, I've taken up the drawing habit but I've found myself so bored with practising. I practise every day, but it's this mechanical repetitive thing that only slowly goes somewhere. 

But this thread demands that I _try_ to draw something no matter what it is, and it's an environment where it's okay to not be fundamentally good and content comes first. That's what's magical about it, as it's an exercise in pushing one's comfort zone and having genuine fun with drawing. I usually don't have fun! But this is nice.


----------



## Namba (Nov 5, 2013)

Deo said:


> Accidental chest face into CHESTFACE


God damn that's a little unsettling...


----------



## Hewge (Nov 5, 2013)

This is me seeing this thread after being asleep a while.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 5, 2013)

I had no idea this thread existed up until now.  I now grant everyone the permission of including my face in their comics!


----------



## Riho (Nov 5, 2013)

To be honest, I'm ridiculous jealous of all of your drawing skills.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 5, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Business as usual then.



Treating you all like public masturbators and pedoes until I get my coffee.


----------



## Riho (Nov 5, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I had no idea this thread existed up until now.  I now grant everyone the permission of including my face in their comics!


----------



## Deo (Nov 5, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I had no idea this thread existed up until now.  I now grant everyone the permission of including my face in their comics!



à² _à²


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> MOD EDIT:
> 
> Just some ground rules:
> *-YOU MAY GIVE PERMISSION FOR YOU/YOUR CHARACTER TO BE USED IN A COMIC
> ...





Stands Screaming! Oh God! I've created a Monster!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

Smelge said:


> blokfoks


----------



## Recel (Nov 5, 2013)

Run Coffeecup! Run!





Ozriel, how come you can't get some coffee? It's almost everywhere.


----------



## Namba (Nov 5, 2013)

y u do dis forum


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

_excellent_


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 5, 2013)

Deo said:


> à²*_à²*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2013)

You lot a fucking nuts!

I'm off to bed...


----------



## Namba (Nov 5, 2013)

Smelge said:


>


Smelge, you wonderful bastard you.


----------



## Deo (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome! Keep going Raptros! Try Blockfox (I'd be drawing him but now I have to do work things so I'm on mobile).


----------



## Icky (Nov 5, 2013)

Ohhh yes, this is a thing again.

Will post later, probably about pokemon tournament.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 5, 2013)

Deo said:


> Awesome! Keep going Raptros! Try Blockfox (I'd be drawing him but now I have to do work things so I'm on mobile).


Haha, I remember seeing the blockfox thread since someone bumped it in my first few months of being here. XD http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/97883-My-First-Fursona-Smelge-the-Fox?highlight=blockfox


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 5, 2013)

Dammit people slow down.


----------



## Namba (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so jelly of all you really good artists. I can't draw with a gun to my head.


----------



## Zerig (Nov 5, 2013)

i have great ideas for this shit, but my skills could not do them justice. pic related






life is suffering


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 5, 2013)

Namba said:


> I'm so jelly of all you really good artists. I can't draw with a gun to my head.



You think you suck at drawing, my stick figures actually look "disfigured".  How do you fail at drawing a stick figure?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

Namba said:


> I'm so jelly of all you really good artists. I can't draw with a gun to my head.



That's why you draw more!



Zerig said:


> i have great ideas for this shit, but my skills could not do them justice. pic related
> 
> life is suffering



But I like these comics ;-;


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Zerig (Nov 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> But I like these comics ;-;



Well, you were one of the twelve people that watched my shitty mainsite account where pretended to be a retarded uzbekistanian who drew shrek comics in ms paint.

th-thanks  

too bad it got suspended, though


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

Zerig said:


> Well, you were one of the twelve people that watched my shitty mainsite account where pretended to be a retarded uzbekistanian who drew shrek comics in ms paint.
> 
> th-thanks
> 
> too bad it got suspended, though



AHHAHAHAH THAT WAS YOU?

seriously though, they were amazing


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 5, 2013)

Quick question, Fay is that a black rhombus of fur on your forehead or is it a shallow pyramid?


----------



## Lobar (Nov 5, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Quick question, Fay is that a black rhombus of fur on your forehead or is it a shallow pyramid?



Rhombus.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 5, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Quick question, Fay is that a black rhombus of fur on your forehead or is it a shallow pyramid?



Its a diamond. As in, a diamond from a playing card deck.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> But I like these comics ;-;


I still don't see you dancing the tango â—‰â€¿â—‰


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I still don't see you dancing the tango â—‰â€¿â—‰



IM WORKING ON IT, BOOBIE


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 5, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> Stands Screaming! Oh God! I've created a Monster!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> AHHAHAHAH THAT WAS YOU?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> *pic*



MODS WERE LIKE

"PLAYTIME IS OGRE"

Also 4 batsy:


----------



## Recel (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't even know what the hell I'm doing anymore! :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

angular styles give me a raging boner


----------



## Icky (Nov 5, 2013)

guys 
lets all just calm down

caaaaaaaaalm the fuck down


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 5, 2013)

Recel said:


> Run Coffeecup! Run!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was waiting for the coffee pots to be refilled at 7-11. Now that I have my fix, I will be okay.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 5, 2013)

This thread makes for some fun drawing warm-ups!






Am I the only one here that just... _*adores*_ Kangaroo Boy's hat?

It is so sexy. We should _*all*_ wear hats like that.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 5, 2013)

Just realized something...

It was my new year's resolution to start drawing stuff...... Better late than never haha.


----------



## Zerig (Nov 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> AHHAHAHAH THAT WAS YOU?
> 
> seriously though, they were amazing


----------



## Recel (Nov 5, 2013)

Totally not a creepy response. Yep. Not creepy at all. :V


----------



## Zerig (Nov 5, 2013)

Recel said:


> Totally not a creepy response. Yep. Not creepy at all. :V



no need to be jealous. I'm sure you can find some weirdo to fantasize about you too, somewhere on the internet.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2013)

This thread took off nicely


----------



## Hewge (Nov 5, 2013)

This is the part where CoffeeCup would get "This'd" like 20 times.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> angular styles give me a raging boner



no wonder you like blockfox so much :V


----------



## Wither (Nov 5, 2013)

Zerig said:


> no need to be jealous. I'm sure you can find some weirdo to fantasize about you too, somewhere on the internet.



.... 
.. 
.... 
I'm not a weirdo :c


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Gibby said:


> fay x deo ship v2 gogo


Yay! I made this in response to this it just took me a while to get to because of schoolwork.





Fay and Deo being pulled in cart by me with Gibby driving on a lakeside road. I have no idea what you are gibby and you're a bit annoying on the reins.

I like this idea though, I think I'll draw in on paper and upload it once I have a working scanner.


----------



## Recel (Nov 5, 2013)

Zerig said:


> no need to be jealous. I'm sure you can find some weirdo to fantasize about you too, somewhere on the internet.





Wither said:


> ....
> ..
> ....
> I'm not a weirdo :c



Wait... you what now? I'm scared. D:


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This thread took off nicely



You forgot the huge mushroom cloud when the ship hit.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> You forgot the huge mushroom cloud when the ship hit.


This thread has not crashed and burned yet :U


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

Coffee's spot on as hell

praise Talimon's rocket shippe




Zerig said:


> pictor



I came my fish and chips mmm


----------



## Lobar (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This thread has not crashed and burned yet :U



...though it did run into and destroy a weather balloon. :v


----------



## Symlus (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Icky (Nov 5, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Relevant. :v


----------



## Hewge (Nov 5, 2013)

Lev1 this is your first post in the thread... Just saying. x]


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 5, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Lev1 this is your first post in the thread... Just saying. x]


Nope.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Lev1 this is your first post in the thread... Just saying. x]



It isn't, and I actually drew levi


----------



## Hewge (Nov 5, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Nope.



But I just checked. :[

If I was wrong, then I guess we all just don't care. :V



Gibby said:


> It isn't, and I actually drew levi



Except Gibby. He always cares.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2013)

Deo said:


> I'm jealous of Fay's drawings. You guys have got me drawing for the first time in weeks (months?). It's really weird and good to _want _to draw again. And sort of embarrassing that all I can fart out is this, I've really gotten rusty. Ugh. But it's nice to actually want to draw again, I haven't felt that for a long time.





Deo said:


> I'm jealous of Fay's drawings.










Inciatus said:


> Quick question, Fay is that a black rhombus of fur on your forehead or is it a shallow pyramid?







No a saw the picture, it was adorable. thanks!

Also this





<3 mentova


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 5, 2013)

Fay V said:


> No a saw the picture, it was adorable. thanks!


Dammit Fay you're confusing me!
Also yay you liked it!


----------



## Mentova (Nov 5, 2013)

Fay V said:


> No a saw the picture, it was adorable. thanks!
> 
> Also this
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm only _half_ gay! :V

I cracked up at the pepperidge farm dude.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2013)

Just got my test back, still in class. Crying tears of thunder

C students represent!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> MODS WERE LIKE
> 
> "PLAYTIME IS OGRE"
> 
> Also 4 batsy:



perf much love much dance ( Í¡Â° ÍœÊ– Í¡Â°)


----------



## Recel (Nov 5, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> *whining*








I can't draw what I don't know what the hell is it even?!


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2013)

Well this took entirely too long.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Wither (Nov 5, 2013)

Recel said:


> Wait... you what now? I'm scared. D:



You like it. 
Shh.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Well this took entirely too long.



now this

this is fabulous


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2013)

Smeldge I'm not even sure what your avatar dude is _much less how the feck i'm supposed to draw it_


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 5, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Smeldge I'm not even sure what your avatar dude is _much less how the feck i'm supposed to draw it_


I think it is a dog. I still have no idea what Gibby is supposed to be.


----------



## Symlus (Nov 5, 2013)

Recel said:


> I can't draw what I don't know what the hell is it even?!


Please. If I were whining, I would be much, MUCH, more obnoxious about it.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Please. If I were whining, I would be much, MUCH, more obnoxious about it.



Obviously you are a floaty sergal gosh ( he cant even draw floaty sergals jeeze :v)


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 5, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Obviously you are a floaty sergal gosh ( he cant even draw floaty sergals jeeze :v)


This not knowing what people are seems to be a recurring issue.


----------



## Recel (Nov 5, 2013)

Wither said:


> You like it.
> Shh.



Nope. Nope. Nope. Nopenopenopenopenooooope.



Lev1athan said:


> Please. If I were whining, I would be much, MUCH, more obnoxious about it.



Okay. I don't care.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> I think it is a dog. I still have no idea what Gibby is supposed to be.



I'm a fox thing! Like Mentova before he stole my hair. But I also approve of being drawn as a little stahlhelm-wearing drunken krauttrooper.



Lev1athan said:


> Please. If I were whining, I would be much, MUCH, more obnoxious about it.



That's what I thought, I didn't personally view it as a whine.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm a fox thing! Like Mentova before he stole my hair. But I also approve of being drawn as a little stahlhelm-wearing drunken krauttrooper.


Why not both?


----------



## Mentova (Nov 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm a fox thing! Like Mentova before he stole my hair. But I also approve of being drawn as a little stahlhelm-wearing drunken krauttrooper.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought, I didn't personally view it as a whine.


I didn't steal your hair. I'm the one who actually had long hair IRL. >:C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Why not both?











Mentova said:


> I didn't steal your hair. I'm the one who actually had long hair IRL. >:C



So did I!

I also cut mine off, just like you did.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Smeldge I'm not even sure what your avatar dude is _much less how the feck i'm supposed to draw it_



Thats just an image, not my fursona.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 5, 2013)

Ah so smelge is boxfox?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Ah so smelge is boxfox?



http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/97883-My-First-Fursona-Smelge-the-Fox

I like annoying people.


----------



## Saga (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Mr. Fox said:


> Well, shit, and here I was starting to think most here were just a bunch of uptight assholes and I keep coming across threads like this.
> 
> Hey you lot are alright.
> 
> ...


sometimes having art look shotty make its funnier, though.

*cough*MSPAINT*cough*


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


>








This is the greatest thing ever.

When can I expect the pornos to come?


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 5, 2013)

All of this ignorance about FAF's super crime-fighting fox. His armor is the _most superior_.


----------



## Saga (Nov 5, 2013)

A fantastic pineapple squirrel chan, made pretty _croppy. Lobar...


_


----------



## Percy (Nov 5, 2013)

Doodling like a first grader is fun


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

saunich der hejdauehg


----------



## Inpw (Nov 5, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Well this took entirely too long.



hehe nice one. :3

I'll do this joke for Smelge as a last 60 seconds doodle. Couldn't resist XD Then I'll try and draw more serious stuff on this thread for practice.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2013)

Percy said:


> Doodling like a first grader is fun


I love the infinityfeet of sanic



Accretion said:


> hehe nice one. :3
> 
> I'll do this joke for Smelge as a last 60 seconds doodle. Couldn't resist XD.]


So that's where Blockfox went


----------



## Percy (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I love the infinityfeet of sanic


gotta go fast


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

Percy said:


> gotta go fast



gotta go forever, like the series :v

Also I like Accretions pyramids. I enjoy looking at them.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Guess who this is



i ish not a condom >3<


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



NoahGryphon said:


> i ish not a condom >3<



So you don't like to be full of dicks?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*



Smelge said:


> So you don't like to be full of dicks?


Such deep penetration ahmg.


----------



## Lexicom (Nov 5, 2013)

So many lulz. xd


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

nice comic so far


----------



## Wrobel (Nov 5, 2013)

[7:23:34 PM] Mentova: THIS TEA IS SO GOOD
[7:23:36 PM] Mentova: WHY THE FUCK
[7:23:37 PM] Mentova: IS TEA
[7:23:39 PM] Mentova: AND LEMONADE
[7:23:40 PM] Mentova: SO GOOD
[7:23:42 PM] Mentova: TOGHTER
[7:23:45 PM] Mentova: FUCKING CHIRST
[7:23:52 PM] Mentova: ITS LIKE JESIS PISSED IN A GLASS
[7:23:54 PM] Mentova: AND CAME A BIT TOO
[7:23:59 PM] Mentova: CAUSE JESUS HAS A PISS FETISH
[7:24:02 PM] Mentova: AND I DRANK IT
[7:24:05 PM] Mentova: AND IT GAVE ME LIKE
[7:24:09 PM] Mentova: A HIGHER STATE OF MIND
[7:24:13 PM] Mentova: CAUSE ITS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOD

I feel almost slightly productive  
Even if I did forget I flipped it halfway through, so now Minty's ear nic is on the wrong side.


----------



## Symlus (Nov 5, 2013)

That chat is so old, Wro. Did you have that on a text file?


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 5, 2013)

This whole thread has basically become this:

http://imgur.com/VN2pk3a


----------



## Machine (Nov 5, 2013)

This thread is going to be my crack cocaine in a second.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 5, 2013)

Speaking of offsite chats, anybody else remember that one time we convinced a freshmeat that Fay and Deo were bumping lesbian uglies in suit with strapon horsewillies in a log cabin regularly, and that Deo could get away with being a meanie on the forums because of it? Then Smelge pretended to be Deo and the little newblett lost his mind, came to the forums, and got banned after ranting about buttfuckery and nepotism in the site staff. 

_Good times._


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 5, 2013)

woah

when did this thread happen

how did i miss this

what


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Then Smelge pretended to be Deo



But I _am _Deo.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

Machine said:


> This thread is going to be my crack cocaine in a second.



butt I enjoy your art :C









Littlerock said:


> Speaking of offsite chats, anybody else  remember that one time we convinced a freshmeat that Fay and Deo were  bumping lesbian uglies in suit with strapon horsewillies in a log cabin  regularly, and that Deo could get away with being a meanie on the forums  because of it? Then Smelge pretended to be Deo and the little newblett  lost his mind, came to the forums, and got banned after ranting about  buttfuckery and nepotism in the site staff.
> 
> _Good times._



glorious days

go here https://tinychat.com/qq86ie


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 5, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> woah
> 
> when did this thread happen
> 
> ...


I have the chatlog saved dated 2012 soooo... last year I guess. Remember the tinychat boom? It was in one of those.



Smelge said:


> But I _am _Deo.


_*OBJECTION!*_


> [11:11 PM] smelge: Fay is Deo
> [11:11 PM] fayv: course not.
> [11:11 PM] larry: so Deo is Fay?
> [11:11 PM] fayv: deo is roomates with all the mod team
> ...


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2013)

I need to find more black and white movie posters to draw people into.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

get in the chat, guys

we're bored and I need the popufur points

I know I shouldn't be promoting chats in this, but I am currently drawing things d/w


----------



## Machine (Nov 5, 2013)

I was going to draw something for real with my tablet, buuuuuut this happened instead.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm on my phone dammit. Vbut if the chat is still bumpin by 1 am central ill be there.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I'm on my phone dammit. Vbut if the chat is still bumpin by 1 am central ill be there.



UK timezone, mafuckas

I got work tommorow also


----------



## Lobar (Nov 5, 2013)

Saga said:


> A fantastic pineapple squirrel chan, made pretty _croppy. Lobar...
> 
> 
> _



Oh gosh!   Why me?

and lol, those lips


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 5, 2013)

Smelge said:


> But I _am _Deo.



You wish


----------



## Percy (Nov 5, 2013)

wow such white spots
so unfunny
much terrible


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 5, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Things about my hat



And now, there's ectoplasmic drool all over it!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

Coffeecup: Well done, jew. you earned yourself a gold star
gooby: I survived the holocaust by writing "sherriff" on my star

This chat gives me too many things to draw.


----------



## Slayernice (Nov 5, 2013)

Jesus, dis thread is hilarous lmao


----------



## Deo (Nov 5, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> I have the chatlog saved dated 2012 soooo... last year I guess. Remember the tinychat boom? It was in one of those.
> 
> 
> _*OBJECTION!*_



Oh. My. God. Where was I when this was going down? 

(and can I still be FAF's malevolent AI?)


----------



## Saga (Nov 5, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Oh gosh!   Why me?
> 
> and lol, those lips


pineapple squirrels dont just grow on trees, ya know.
Or...
do they?


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 5, 2013)

Deo said:


> Oh. My. God. Where was I when this was going down?
> 
> (and can I still be FAF's malevolent AI?)



You showed up eventually! And bby, you're our _only_ malevolent AI.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 5, 2013)

Deo said:


> Oh. My. God. Where was I when this was going down?
> 
> (and can I still be FAF's malevolent AI?)


Quick, someone photoshop deo's face onto SHODAN. :V


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 5, 2013)

Deo said:


> Oh. My. God. Where was I when this was going down?
> 
> (and can I still be FAF's malevolent AI?)



I thought that was your full-time job!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm having a bitch of a time trying to think of something to draw, maybe a couple glasses of wine will get the creative brain juices flowing.  I promise I will contribute as soon as this massive brain fart goes away.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 5, 2013)

Holy shit! This thread doubled in less than 24 hours! I should add something.

Hewge I'm coming for you!

Also there should be a list of people who volunteered in the OP.


----------



## Saga (Nov 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Coffeecup: Well done, jew. you earned yourself a gold star
> gooby: I survived the holocaust by writing "sherriff" on my star
> 
> This chat gives me too many things to draw.


to paint and awayyyyyyy
Time to shit out some stick figure creation





Edit: i guess because none of you faggots are posting :v


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

_Saga is shitting excellence_


Anyway, chat was fun, you guys carry on I guess and stuff. Shame SOME PEOPLE didn't hop in >:[ But thanks to those who did! We peaked at like... 16?

I'll put another one up friday night for sure, idk about other days.

I'll try have some drawings soon too, but thanks to you guys I forgot how to frigging draw


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 5, 2013)

God My side hurts!


----------



## Mentova (Nov 5, 2013)

Saga said:


> to paint and awayyyyyyy
> Time to shit out some stick figure creation
> 
> Edit: i guess because none of you faggots are posting :v


I like how apparently my name is a trigger word. :V


Gibby said:


> _Saga is shitting excellence_
> 
> 
> Anyway, chat was fun, you guys carry on I guess and stuff. Shame SOME PEOPLE didn't hop in >:[ But thanks to those who did! We peaked at like... 16?
> ...



What do you mean SOME PEOPLE >:C


----------



## Saga (Nov 5, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I like how apparently my name is a trigger word. :V
> 
> 
> What do you mean SOME PEOPLE >:C


SOME PEOPLE


> There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 1 guests)
> Saga, #
> aardwolfsGathering,
> d.batty+,
> ...


# represents contributions I saw


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 5, 2013)

Saga said:


> SOME PEOPLE
> 
> # represents contributions I saw


Leviathan and machine contributed in that group as well


----------



## Tango (Nov 5, 2013)

Damn, I miss all the fun.


----------



## Wither (Nov 5, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Leviathan and machine contributed in that group as well


Speaking of Machine, i was supposed to burd.

It is extremely hard to do anything while in a FaF tiny chat though.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 5, 2013)

Tango said:


> Damn, I miss all the fun.



Oh hey you're back. :V


----------



## Tango (Nov 5, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Oh hey you're back. :V




I'd put that as a 'maybe' on the 'you're back' thing.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 5, 2013)

FAF reunion time!


----------



## Saga (Nov 5, 2013)

who's tango

TANGO?
NICE TO MEET YA
-insert overly firm and uncomfortable handshake


----------



## Wither (Nov 5, 2013)

Saga said:


> who's tango
> 
> TANGO?
> NICE TO MEET YA
> -insert overly firm and uncomfortable handshake


Kinda (completely) off topic but my brain read 'handshake' as cabbage.
:I
maybe when I actually get off my ass i'll draw you some cabbage


----------



## Saga (Nov 5, 2013)

Wither said:


> Kinda (completely) off topic but my brain read 'handshake' as cabbage.
> :I
> maybe when I actually get off my ass i'll draw you some cabbage


maybe subliminal because ?


> Species: cabbage


----------



## Wither (Nov 5, 2013)

Saga said:


> maybe subliminal because ?


holy shit.
how long has that been there ._.

I *seriously *didn't know that was your species.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 5, 2013)

Saga said:


> Edit: i guess because none of you faggots are posting :v







I apologize for crap phone cam pics, next one I will use better lighting :3
Why is it so hard to purposely draw badly?


----------



## Saga (Nov 5, 2013)

Wither said:


> holy shit.
> how long has that been there ._.
> 
> I *seriously *didn't know that was your species.


long time

a month maybe



d.batty said:


> I apologize for crap phone cam pics, next one I will use better lighting :3





> -STOP!
> ....you forgot babyfurs



how _silly _of me :/


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 5, 2013)

Saga said:


> SOME PEOPLE
> # represents contributions I saw



I stayed until the rampant youtubing. PC can't handle that shit yo. Actually, I'm still there now...


Tango said:


> Damn, I miss all the fun.



HOLY TITS IT'S TANGO
SUP DUDE


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 6, 2013)

Well then, i probably should draw something, but I guess ill just sketch it and submit tomorrow. Next on my hit list is Hewge and d.batty!


----------



## Jags (Nov 6, 2013)

Man, the chat last night was the most fun.

I had a cool idea for something here as well, but unfortunately when it comes to drawing my hands are blunt instruments.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 6, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> I stayed until the rampant youtubing.



My internet can't handle videos, and they all autoplayed, so I made it my job to annoy people with more videos.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 6, 2013)

I hope it's alright that I post this here, even though I'm not really active enough here to be able to draw anything interesting that happened or anything.

http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/309/e/3/____by_saba_the_frisbeagle-d6t6x8m.png


----------



## Leon (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a ton of plans, but my horribleness with paint is slow as shit. I wish I could do better, cause I'd be all over this.

P.S. Anyone can draw me, and if you do, I will do my best to return the favor with a crappy paint picture. Haha


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2013)

Late to the party but you guys can draw me.







And I'll draw you.


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)

I miss all the fun :C


----------



## Inpw (Nov 6, 2013)

Namba said:


> ...pic...



Busy with all the work we missed yesterday.


----------



## Riho (Nov 6, 2013)

Gosh, no one's drawn me yet.

I know! I'll start drama! 

"Oh, forsooth, my life has ended prematurely! I have taken my remaining years away with a single knife stroke, for no one hath drawn me a picture. Oh, dear, whatever shall I do?"
:V


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Recel (Nov 6, 2013)

Don't worry Namba. This always happens to ALL the art threads. An initial burst of "Oh, this is fun!", than the thread dies the next day.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 6, 2013)

Sounds like a regular orgy to me. :v


----------



## Riho (Nov 6, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Sounds like a regular orgy to me. :v


We all know you don't mean that :v.
You love orgies.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll add in something later today but I need to do math.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

Riho said:


> We all know you don't mean that :v.
> You love orgies.



Just gotta be careful of that ectoplasm, that shit gets everywhere. :V


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> Late to the party but you guys can draw me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I... I don't like the way that picture is looking at me... :C


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I... I don't like the way that picture is looking at me... :C


I didn't either. Though I realized the thing was a tongue so now it looks a lot less angry to me.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> I didn't either. Though I realized the thing was a tongue so now it looks a lot less angry to me.



Its not that it looks angry. It looks... dirty. Like she's going to do terrible things to me :C


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Well My personal Art slave has again worked tirelessly and produced another nice piece. I am also looking 
for another art slave or helper to do some comic strips that I have thought up for the forum. PM me if your
willing to work with an old Fox.

Raptros we have not forgotten you! Since your the youngest Mod this seemed rather appropriate!


----------



## Hewge (Nov 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Its not that it looks angry. It looks... dirty. Like she's going to do terrible things to me :C



Stop crying. You know you want it, being a fox and all.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Its not that it looks angry. It looks... dirty. Like she's going to do terrible things to me :C


Everyone would do terrible things to you if they could Minty, and you're a fox so you'd love it.


----------



## Riho (Nov 6, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Stop crying. You know you want it, being a fox and all.


I kind of want to know what's she's gonna do, and I'm NOT a fox.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 6, 2013)

Riho said:


> I kind of want to know what's she's gonna do, and I'm NOT a fox.


You will be, you will be


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Stop crying. You know you want it, being a fox and all.





Inciatus said:


> Everyone would do terrible things to you if they could Minty, and you're a fox so you'd love it.





Inciatus said:


> You will be, you will be



As a fellow Fox, I approve of these messages.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 6, 2013)

A mod seriously need to put this thread back into the art section so that I can "This" things.


----------



## Recel (Nov 6, 2013)

Accretion said:


> A mod seriously need to put this thread back into the art section so that I can "This" things.



What? Are you out of your mind? You want _MORE_ circle jerking?

And I should really stop watching YouTube and draw. This is a drawing thread after all. I just need to think of something...


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2013)

You can't escape from me Mentova.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 6, 2013)

Riho said:


> I kind of want to know what's she's gonna do, and I'm NOT a fox.


You are now!






Recel said:


> What? Are you out of your mind? You want _MORE_ circle jerking?


There isn't enough circle jerking until it is a religion thread.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> You can't escape from me Mentova.



Please don't murder me :C


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2013)

Murder isn't what I had in mind. >:]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

So Teal tries to murder Mentova.

Gooby tries to destroy Mentova's butt.



Teal said:


> Murder isn't what I had in mind. >:]




oh

mentova's popularer :[


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

Is uncle Minty feeling yiffy yet?

XD


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> Murder isn't what I had in mind. >:]



Hmmmm....

Don't know if want... D:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Don't know if want... D:



Nobody wants gobb :C


----------



## Hewge (Nov 6, 2013)

Gangbang on Mentova time!


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey Mentova,

I took your Butt.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> Hey Mentova,
> 
> I took your Butt.



B-butt I need that :C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Inpw (Nov 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> Hey Mentova,
> 
> I took your Butt.





Gibby said:


> ...pic...



Oh God... stop it... my sides hurt!

See this is why I want the "this" button.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey I know we're having fun here, but I thought I should bring this up.

Me:


> Where do you draw the line between the fandom, and insanity?



Minty:


> I feel like I'll know if I crossed the line if 99% of the art I commission becomes *fetish porn*, I talk in dumb furry slang seriously, "come out" to people as a furry, and wonder why people give me odd looks for making animal noises in public.



Y'know, just in case.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 6, 2013)

5c? Wow Mentova's ass is so... cheap.

Not surprising, I guess.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hey I know we're having fun here, but I thought I should bring this up.
> 
> Me:
> 
> ...


But I don't commission fetish porn...

Also I want my butt back. I need that for sitting. >:C


----------



## Inpw (Nov 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> But I don't commission fetish porn...
> 
> Also I want my butt back. I need that for sitting. >:C



After it's been for sale for 5 bucks. I'll rather stand if I were you.


----------



## Recel (Nov 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> But I don't commission fetish porn...
> 
> Also I want my butt back. I need that for *sitting.* >:C



The H is so silent in that, you didn't even write it. :V


----------



## Deo (Nov 6, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Gangbang on Mentova time!



Why did I draw this?

Totally *NSFW*. Sorry, FAF.
*http://i.imgur.com/uIfvEXx.png*


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 6, 2013)

My perception of Mentova based on the accounts of fellow forum members.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> But I don't commission fetish porn...
> 
> Also I want my butt back. I need that for sitting. >:C










Deo said:


> Why did I draw this?
> 
> Totally *NSFW*. Sorry, FAF.
> *http://i.imgur.com/uIfvEXx.png*



I somehow knew it was going to be like this when I clicked on it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

Deo said:


> Why did I draw this?
> 
> Totally *NSFW*. Sorry, FAF.
> *http://i.imgur.com/uIfvEXx.png*



Lol, that is _so _wrong.

And yet, I'm strangely aroused. 0_0


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

Deo said:


> Why did I draw this?
> 
> Totally *NSFW*. Sorry, FAF.
> *http://i.imgur.com/uIfvEXx.png*



I... I think you've won this thread. D:


----------



## Hewge (Nov 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I... I think you've won this thread. D:



...Are we having a competition for who draws the best Mentova porn now?


----------



## Deo (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I somehow knew it was going to be like this when I clicked on it


_yeah...._


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

Deo said:


> Why did I draw this?
> 
> Totally *NSFW*. Sorry, FAF.
> *http://i.imgur.com/uIfvEXx.png*



God dammit, you left a whole hole spare, Deo.~

Inefficient use of fox. ;D


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

Hewge said:


> ...Are we having a competition for who draws the best Mentova porn now?



When yiff or shipping is mentioned, the thread pratically belongs to mentova, so no surprise I guess?

Anyway, I will open-mouth kiss the person who remembers me drawing bullshit that looks like this:


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 6, 2013)

Deo said:


> Why did I draw this?
> 
> Totally *NSFW*. Sorry, FAF.
> *http://i.imgur.com/uIfvEXx.png*



HOLY SHIT. JUST DEAR SWEET DEEP FRIED, CHOCOLATE-DIPPED CHRIST-ON-A-STICK. You literally almost killed me. I was choking on my coffee for a good 5 minutes. Blockfox with the spiky strapon got me. You, madam, have won. I relinquish you my tablet.


----------



## Deo (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> When yiff or shipping is mentioned, the thread pratically belongs to mentova, so no surprise I guess?
> 
> Anyway, I will open-mouth kiss the person who remembers me drawing bullshit that looks like this:


You owe me open mouth kisses.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

Deo said:


> You owe me open mouth kisses.



I'd this that, but there are no thises to this :C


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> When yiff or shipping is mentioned, the thread pratically belongs to mentova, so no surprise I guess?
> 
> Anyway, I will open-mouth kiss the person who remembers me drawing bullshit that looks like this:




You owe me a homokiss.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

So it's official then, Deo won the thread!

Fuckin' blockfox, you mad genuis bastards.


----------



## Recel (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> So it's official then, Deo won the thread!
> 
> Fuckin' blockfox, you mad genuis bastards.



Can anyone win a popular peoples circle-jerk contest? I mean truly win?

And I hate you now, Deo. Not like you care, but I do...


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

Recel said:


> Can anyone win a popular peoples circle-jerk contest? I mean truly win?
> 
> And I hate you now, Deo. Not like you care, but I do...


If you're gunna be all negative please don't post here. This is supposed to be a fun, goofy thread. If you think that people should stop making comics of the "popular" posters, contribute some of your own?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

Deo said:


> You owe me open mouth kisses.










Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You owe me a homokiss.



coming right up!


----------



## Recel (Nov 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> If you're gunna be all negative please don't post here. This is supposed to be a fun, goofy thread. If you think that people should stop making comics of the "popular" posters, contribute some of your own?



I'm not going to contribute anything. Have a nice fap party. I'm off.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey look! Minty's butt even comes with a built-in coin slot for all those nickles!


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

Recel said:


> I'm not going to contribute anything. Have a nice fap party. I'm off.



Alright then. If you post anymore negative bullshit I'll be infracting you for it.

That goes for everyone. If you come in here bitching about the thread because you're not featured in enough comics or whatever, either contribute or don't bother posting. Seriously you guys are adults. Act like it.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 6, 2013)

Dear god this thread. I cant get a grip on myself. 
I need to draw more of everyone but ill need to wait until the roommate pays the electric and it gets turned back on. Phones don't have ms paint (at least not ancient blackberries anyhow).


----------



## Deo (Nov 6, 2013)

Recel said:


> Can anyone win a popular peoples circle-jerk contest? I mean truly win?
> 
> And I hate you now, Deo. Not like you care, but I do...


Dude, why the hate? I mean I don't really care, but why does a dumb half-assed comic of me pegging Mentova that I drew in 30 seconds in my kitchen bother you so much?

As for "popular" circle jerk, the people I draw I"be known for years and I'm more familiar with drawing their characters, so I tend to more heavily draw them than others. And I in turn get drawn a lot because I actually post content to the thread. It's less popularity than "oh hey, this person posted and I know them so I'll draw this". It's hard to draw a comic or something relevant about someone I don't know at all. And it's at my discretion who I draw. I don't have to draw anyone if I don't want to, I'm not obligated to draw every member of FAF.


----------



## Zerig (Nov 6, 2013)

Recel said:


> I'm not going to contribute anything. Have a nice fap party. I'm off.



i made this for you. i took some liberties with the color.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 6, 2013)

On a different note:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

Back on topic, after me smooching Deo, I did this which I treasure.

FAF HOSTS A CHICKEN COMPETITION

The stage is shit lel

Also we can play a game of "where's aetius"


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 6, 2013)

The outcome is undeniable.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> The outcome is undeniable.



oh shit this is one badass chicken omg


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey guys don't mind m-






oh

OH SHIT

WRONG THREAD FUCK FUCK DUCK DUCK DUCK


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHH

I DID THAT WHEN I WAS LIKE 16

DUCK SONAS


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 6, 2013)

BRN said:


> Hey guys don't mind m-
> 
> [DUCKSONA]
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Back on topic, after me smooching Deo, I did this which I treasure.
> 
> FAF HOSTS A CHICKEN COMPETITION
> 
> ...


I died. Well played sir, well played.
"This'll be over soon" said with a boner threw me on the floor laughing.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm not sure if I am surprised or impressed that it took this long before the thread turned to porn.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

Fay V said:


> I'm not sure if I am surprised or impressed that it took this long before the thread turned to porn.



but my porn is not porn :C


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

Fay V said:


> I'm not sure if I am surprised or impressed that it took this long before the thread turned to porn.



Hey, only one porn thing has been done, and Deo did it! :V


----------



## Wither (Nov 6, 2013)

Fay V said:


> I'm not sure if I am surprised or impressed that it took this long before the thread turned to porn.


~450 posts until porn.
I'm impressed.
The only reason I'm impressed is because it was only a matter of time after Menty posted until someone tried sticking a rod up his ass.


----------



## Deo (Nov 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Hey, only one porn thing has been done, and Deo did it! :V


And I said I was sorry!


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 6, 2013)

You do realize what I'm in the perfect place to do, right?


----------



## Zerig (Nov 6, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> You do realize what I'm in the perfect place to do, right?



draw us more porn?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

Fay V said:


> I'm not sure if I am surprised or impressed that it took this long before the thread turned to porn.



YOLO







/YOLO


----------



## Deo (Nov 6, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> You do realize what I'm in the perfect place to do, right?


I dunno. What?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll do porn commissions for you all at a discount

it comes to $1,000 each


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)

Deo said:


> Why did I draw this?
> 
> Totally *NSFW*. Sorry, FAF.
> *http://i.imgur.com/uIfvEXx.png*


...







FUCK


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

Deo said:


> And I said I was sorry!



You don't have to apologize! It was hawt! :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

You know, I feel like the ability to "this" is a _massive_ must in this thread.

Cos a lot of people are drawing in this thread, and, like, I get that some people don't know what to _say_  all the time, but I believe a good number of people are feeling like  their contributions are being unacknowledged. Like, today, only a mere handful of posts have actually been responded to at any length and given credit out of all those that people have made that get effectively skipped. Deo's post has been acknowledged for *three pages*, which is great and all, yet others don't get that many responses. Dire Newt's didn't even have_ any. _Mentova being bumdestroyed has been a constant theme from the beginning to now.

The ability to give someone a thumbs up would be nice. That's just my two cents.


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You know, I feel like the ability to "this" is a _massive_ must in this thread.
> 
> Cos a lot of people are drawing in this thread, and, like, I get that some people don't know what to _say_  all the time, but I believe a good number of people are feeling like  their contributions are being unacknowledged. Like, today, only a mere handful of posts have actually been responded to at any length and given credit out of all those that people have made that get effectively skipped.
> 
> That's just my two cents.


That's okay, I'm working on a massive orgy pic to compensate for that as we speak.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:
			
		

> You know, I feel like the ability to "this" is a _massive must in this thread.
> 
> Cos a lot of people are drawing in this thread, and, like, I get that some people don't know what to say all the time, but I believe a good number of people are feeling like their contributions are being unacknowledged. Like, today, only a mere handful of posts have actually been responded to at any length and given credit out of all those that people have made that get effectively skipped.
> 
> That's just my two cents._



An admin needs to hack the this button into this thread!

It also might be worth excluding it from the 500 post forum game limit. idk, that's not for me to decide. XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

I edited my post a bit, but since we seem to agree, well whatever.

Thises would help me see who else agrees :U


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2013)

We really do need a this button. 
Finding a fitting forum that supports thising and image embedding would be nice.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> We really do need a this button.
> Finding a fitting forum that supports thising and image embedding would be nice.



The den's a shithole that has both traffic and those priveliges, so it could go there.


----------



## Deo (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You know, I feel like the ability to "this" is a _massive_ must in this thread.
> 
> Cos a lot of people are drawing in this thread, and, like, I get that some people don't know what to _say_  all the time, but I believe a good number of people are feeling like  their contributions are being unacknowledged. Like, today, only a mere handful of posts have actually been responded to at any length and given credit out of all those that people have made that get effectively skipped. Deo's post has been acknowledged for *three pages*, which is great and all, yet others don't get that many responses. Dire Newt's didn't even have_ any.
> _
> The ability to give someone a thumbs up would be nice. That's just my two cents.



I agree. Mine got a response via shock value (sorry guys). And I'm socially inept enough not to know how to acknowledge/say "good on ya" for each post, ya know? I do appreciate everyone participating though, it's fuckin' fun.

Maybe we could get this thread moved to The Den? We'd get the [THIS] button back.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

I reported it so we can discuss it. I'd just move it, but it got moved her from OT originally and I don't want people getting pissed that I moved it again.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

Deo said:


> I agree. Mine got a response via shock value (sorry guys). And I'm socially inept enough not to know how to acknowledge/say "good on ya" for each post, ya know? I do appreciate everyone participating though, it's fuckin' fun.
> 
> Maybe we could get this thread moved to The Den? We'd get the [THIS] button back.



Den would be great!

I'm bringing this up mostly because I'm an attention whore who's had a really bad day and I'm shitting out drawings like a machine gun because I like to know I'm making people happy and being part of our fun. And I don't doubt that a large number of contributors are on the same wavelength as I am, so I can't see anything here failing. Names popping up goes a long way on the intertubes.

Also forum games has a post limit anyway lel


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)

DENDENDENDENDENDENDENDEN


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

MOVED

GO HOD WILD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby, your drawings are nothing short of being entertaining today. And we seriously need the "This" button. Your post about why we need it, I instinctually moved my mouse to THIS is, but there wasn't a button. :<

EDIT: thread moved when I was writing the post. OKAY, HERE WE GO!


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 6, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Gibby, your drawings are nothing short of being entertaining today. And we seriously need the "This" button. Your post about why we need it, I instinctually moved my mouse to THIS is, but there wasn't a button. :<



There is now, thanks to FAF's favorite mod. :3


----------



## Deo (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Den would be great!
> 
> I'm bringing this up mostly because I'm an attention whore who's had a really bad day and I'm shitting out drawings like a machine gun because I like to know I'm making people happy and being part of our fun. And I don't doubt that a large number of contributors are on the same wavelength as I am, so I can't see anything here failing. Names popping up goes a long way on the intertubes.
> 
> Also forum games has a post limit anyway lel



Oh Gibby, man, I'm sorry. Seriously. I sort of thought it went unsaid that I adore your drawings. And re-stating it again and again makes me feel a little creepertastic fangirl. I didn't mean to blow anybody off, and I know you be been machine gunning art. And it's good and funny and relevant. So yeah. Can this be my confession that I love your drawings? And I keep meaning to draw you back but I'm away from my scanner, I don't do digital art, and I suck out loud so so bad at drawing hair (like your wild manly mane of hair) so I'm a little embarrassed by the attempts I've made of drawing your character and never posted them to the thread. 

And that goes for the rest of you too. Seriously, this thread makes me so happy with it's very strange doodles of chest-faces, ducksonas, disembodied butts, and the return of Blockfox. It brightens my day y'all and gives me a good laugh. A lot of these I'm laughing so hard my cat won't even stay in the same room with me I'm too loud.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm also gunna chime in and give you guys credit for doing awesome shit. I had a shitty day and this thread put a smile on my face :3


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 6, 2013)

Deo said:


> And that goes for the rest of you too. Seriously, this thread makes me so happy with it's very strange doodles of chest-faces, ducksonas, disembodied butts, and the return of Blockfox. It brightens my day y'all and gives me a good laugh. A lot of these I'm laughing so hard my cat won't even stay in the same room with me I'm too loud.



Your drawings make me smile, too.  The infamous one of the hour had me howling with laughter; I was worried I'd have to answer a customer call before I could put on a straight face again.


----------



## Zerig (Nov 6, 2013)

Jeez guys, we're supposed to be the mean furry forum.

Stop being friendly to each other, you're ruining our illustrious reputation :V


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> There is now, thanks to FAF's favorite mod. :3



bless your soul.


----------



## Deo (Nov 6, 2013)

Zerig said:


> Jeez guys, we're supposed to be the mean furry forum.
> 
> Stop being friendly to each other, you're ruining our illustrious reputation :V


Shut up and hug me bitch


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

Batsy said:


> bless your soul.



But I was the one who moved it :C

Damn you ariel for taking credit for my work ;_;


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 6, 2013)

Batsy said:


> bless your soul.



Don't bless mine, bless Mentova's.



Mentova said:


> But I was the one who moved it :C
> 
> Damn you ariel for taking credit for my work ;_;



When did I become everyone's favorite mod? I'm just the incompetent spambuster admin.

...  :C


----------



## Zerig (Nov 6, 2013)

Deo said:


> Shut up and hug me bitch



yes ma'am

sorry ma'am


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2013)

Whoo, this button. Maybe now the artists who draw other than shocking/outrageous stuff get reccognition!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

Deo said:


> Oh Gibby, man, I'm sorry. Seriously. I sort of thought it went unsaid that I adore your drawings. And re-stating it again and again makes me feel a little creepertastic fangirl. I didn't mean to blow anybody off, and I know you be been machine gunning art. And it's good and funny and relevant. So yeah. Can this be my confession that I love your drawings? And I keep meaning to draw you back but I'm away from my scanner, I don't do digital art, and I suck out loud so so bad at drawing hair (like your wild manly mane of hair) so I'm a little embarrassed by the attempts I've made of drawing your character and never posted them to the thread.
> 
> And that goes for the rest of you too. Seriously, this thread makes me so happy with it's very strange doodles of chest-faces, ducksonas, disembodied butts, and the return of Blockfox. It brightens my day y'all and gives me a good laugh. A lot of these I'm laughing so hard my cat won't even stay in the same room with me I'm too loud.



have a swagtacular tazzy~


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 6, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> Don't bless mine, bless Mentova's.



I have to agree, he allows himself to be violated by a woman just for you all to get your kicks.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 6, 2013)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


>


Glorious


----------



## Deo (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> have a swagtacular tazzy~



Guh. When I get home I'm totally making this piece of awesome my avatar. Thanks Gibby.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 6, 2013)

I feel really good that this has grown so well. I''m also happy that no one has blamed me 
for this thread!


----------



## Zerig (Nov 6, 2013)

Xaerun said:


> Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay



this took entirely way too long for what it is






im so witty


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Dire Newt's didn't even have_ any._



It's okay, I this'd my own posts.


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2013)

We love our "this" button don't we.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2013)

^ that's not creepy or anything

Dammit fuck you work. Right when I bust out my mini sketchbook we get bombarded by clients. I guess I should wait till I get home to do this.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 6, 2013)

Guys I heard you were doing the hug thing today.

God, what is that?

I can't stop doing the hug thing, guys.

I heard you were doing the hug thing, what is it?


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> I feel really good that this has grown so well. I''m also happy that no one has blamed me
> for this thread!


 Why do I feel like you have this expression?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 6, 2013)

Xaerun said:


> Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

Smelge said:


>


It is weird enough seeing my ex's art on the FA banner. Now I see it on the forums. Stahp >:C


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> It is weird enough seeing my ex's art on the FA banner. Now I see it on the forums. Stahp >:C


It's an omen! You should get back with her! :V

Oh, I see the thread is stickied now. Yay.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

Raptros said:


> It's an omen! You should get back with her! :V
> 
> Oh, I see the thread is stickied now. Yay.



She's dating another friend on mine atm. :V


----------



## Smelge (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## RedSavage (Nov 6, 2013)

Cool this got moved and now people can start getting recognition (which woulda been cool a day or two ago when I was active but idc). 

But anyhow. God I sound bitchy. Need to contribute more. That said, who wants to be my attorney in the next picture I do? 

I shouldn't have to elaborate, I think.


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> But anyhow. God I sound bitchy. Need to contribute more. That said, who wants to be my attorney in the next picture I do?
> 
> I shouldn't have to elaborate, I think.



I'm not sure I get what you're referring to ;~;

I'm down, unless someone else wants to hop in


----------



## Inpw (Nov 6, 2013)

Another shit attempt at drawing with hand. Gibby seeing that you were the first to point out the "this" problem:


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd like to be included someway in this comic.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 6, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I'd like to be included someway in this comic.


Draw people then.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I'd like to be included someway in this comic.


Okay.
You can be the creepy guy on the corner.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Another shit attempt at drawing with hand. Gibby seeing that you were the first to point out the "this" problem:



oh my god yes this is perfect


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Inpw (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> oh my god yes this is perfect



hahaha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8a3gjt_Ar0

Anyways. Now that we're in the den it's kinda like:


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 6, 2013)

I drew Hewge and d.batty for your entertainment.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions)*

Can I make photoshops or whatever? That's the only thing I'm vaguely artistic in.

If yes -> Prepare for some drunk FAF fanart.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

All contributions are welcome I'd say 0:


----------



## Fay V (Nov 6, 2013)

also I guess you guys want porn...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

When Deo is naked and licks a wrench, it's called art

when I do the same thing, I get kicked out of Homebase


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2013)

not enough bats in this thread >:V


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

Fay V said:


> also I guess you guys want porn...



I think that is the sexiest deoface I've ever seen. :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibbs:






Huge Hewge:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I think that is the sexiest deoface I've ever seen. :V



Fayface turns me on the most :v



benignBiotic said:


> Gibbs:




*LEL 


LEL WHAT
*


----------



## Smelge (Nov 6, 2013)

Totally my fantasy.


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)

You guys are so dead once I'm near a tablet again.


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Hewge (Nov 6, 2013)

Namba said:


> You guys are so dead once I'm near a tablet again.



I am dead though. :v


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)

BRN said:


>


FUCK


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 6, 2013)

ROFLOL!


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2013)

BRN said:


>



HE COMES

ZALGO


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 6, 2013)

BRN said:


>



I thought Fay's stare of death couldn't get any scarier.  Then this reminds me it's FAF.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 6, 2013)

Dammit Deo, look at what you've done!


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> I thought Fay's stare of death couldn't get any scarier.  Then this reminds me it's FAF.


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)

BRN said:


>


STAAAAAAHHP!!! ;-;


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 6, 2013)

After an hour of trying to draw a basic wolf using some dodgy fake photoshop online program i think im going to call it quits >_<
There should be more threads like this though they are fun to look through


----------



## Smelge (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

*my body is ready*


----------



## Icky (Nov 6, 2013)

I've been staring at this thread for the past hour wondering what bandwagon to jump on. I'll just settle for the bandwagon of clapping and laughing like an idiot. Bravo, FAF.

(also just noticed that I haven't even been recognized in the "look at how little these people are being recognized" posts. you bitches ain't got shit on my forever alone. ;v; )


----------



## Lobar (Nov 6, 2013)

It's really more like this:







fay came out looking way meaner than I intended but I'm leaving it because it's funny


----------



## Hewge (Nov 6, 2013)

Why do I get the sudden feeling some kind of tentacle porn is going to eventually show up?


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)

Lobar said:


> It's really more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA! GAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Why do I get the sudden feeling some kind of tentacle porn is going to eventually show up?



You know, half the fanfiction I write I don't publish publicly.

I refuse to give additional context to this statement.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby all you need to do to be my attorney is swill beer, wear a hawiaan shirt, and take the wheel when I'm too twisted to drive. 

Also, I mentioned it earlier but things got buried--is there gonna be any chance all the drawings are going to be linked into the OP, like the old thread? Seems convinient. People get easy credit. 

And holy shit this thread.


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)

BRN said:


> You know, half the fanfiction I write I don't publish publicly.
> 
> I refuse to give additional context to this statement.


SIX is into tentacle porn, guys.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 6, 2013)

But at least i tried


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2013)

Meh, why is it that I havnt had a single call today and as soon as I settle down after work and grab my sketch pad I suddenly get slammed with phone call after fucking phone call.  I can't ignore it either because it's goddamn work related. 

Fuck.  I might was well just quit trying to draw, I never get any peace and quiet anymore.


----------



## Saga (Nov 6, 2013)

no subliminal messages here
someone should draw me shitting excellence

please?


----------



## Distorted (Nov 6, 2013)

Behold, my terribad picture...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 6, 2013)

page 23 made me rofl irl, this forum is just too epic


----------



## Lobar (Nov 6, 2013)

Saga said:


> no subliminal messages here
> someone should draw me shitting excellence
> 
> please?



do you even fursona?


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2013)

Icky said:


> (also just noticed that I haven't even been recognized in the "look at how little these people are being recognized" posts. you bitches ain't got shit on my forever alone. ;v; )


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 6, 2013)

A tentacled Deo licking a Faysicle.  I'd say I've seen it all, but someone's already working on one-upping that.


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> A tentacled Deo licking a Faysicle.  I'd say I've seen it all, but someone's already working on one-upping that.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 6, 2013)

BRN said:


>





Namba said:


> SIX is into tentacle porn, guys.



And poor Icky is paying the price.

[video=youtube;meOCdyS7ORE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meOCdyS7ORE[/video]


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Lobar (Nov 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> <snip>



Your sig is perfect for this.


----------



## Willow (Nov 6, 2013)

School is for homos..that's actually the name of the file. :u

But school also keeps me from getting in on this more often and only being able to gaze from afar. On my phone. And thus, this.


----------



## Wither (Nov 6, 2013)

Icky said:


> I've been staring at this thread for the past hour wondering what bandwagon to jump on. I'll just settle for the bandwagon of clapping and laughing like an idiot. Bravo, FAF.
> 
> (also just noticed that I haven't even been recognized in the "look at how little these people are being recognized" posts. you bitches ain't got shit on my forever alone. ;v; )



I keep wanting to draw again. 
But I really can't even grasp the topic of the ever changing conversation. 
Maybe it's cuz I'm crying from laughter :v

Let's be forever alone together. 
I could deal with that
...
;3c


----------



## Hewge (Nov 6, 2013)

Saga said:


> no subliminal messages here










Lobar said:


> do you even fursona?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 6, 2013)

That is gold.


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2013)

Wither said:


> I keep wanting to draw again.
> But I really can't even grasp the topic of the ever changing conversation.
> Maybe it's cuz I'm crying from laughter :v
> 
> ...


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)

Relating to earlier


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 6, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Behold, my terribad picture...



I actually had somebody do this to me irl! It kind of hurt.


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Inciatus (Nov 6, 2013)

Wither said:


> I keep wanting to draw again.
> But I really can't even grasp the topic of the ever changing conversation.
> Maybe it's cuz I'm crying from laughter :v
> 
> ...


Eh I'll just keep drawing Fay and Deo stuff with some gibby thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2013)

Batsy said:


> not enough bats in this thread >:V



Moar bat!


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Eh I'll just keep drawing Fay and Deo stuff with some gibby thrown in for good measure.


Draw me, I havn't been drawn yet. :I

*USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST*


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Eh I'll just keep drawing Fay and Deo stuff with some gibby thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Icky (Nov 6, 2013)

Namba said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Can this be the new FAF logo?
> 
> Also, thank you all for your lovely renditions of various tentacle rapings. :3c


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Totally my fantasy.



too lazy to draw fuck this here is my part


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 6, 2013)

Namba said:


>


Oh god, I love this XD I mean...


----------



## Percy (Nov 6, 2013)

I leave for like 20 hours and holy shit

I think I need to draw like 3 things to make up for it
Though my brain is kind of fried so that might be difficult >.>


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2013)

Percy said:


> I leave for like 20 hours and holy shit
> 
> I think I need to draw like 3 things to make up for it
> Though my brain is kind of fried so that might be difficult >.>



when no tablet in da room
gif making badaboom :V


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)

Percy said:


> I leave for like 20 hours and holy shit
> 
> I think I need to draw like 3 things to make up for it
> Though my brain is kind of fried so that might be difficult >.>


----------



## Percy (Nov 6, 2013)

Batsy said:


> when no tablet in da room
> gif making badaboom :V


Or pen(cil) and paper work fine
I'll whip something up.



Namba said:


> Hi Percy!


omg hi <3


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> *USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST*


 Why?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2013)

Percy said:


> Or pen(cil) and paper work fine
> I'll whip something up.
> 
> 
> omg hi <3


You can do eet!
Im in my garage using a makeshift table I built with some boxes, books, and a few 2x4s. My light source is my phone (also my music and camera) I have dangling from a string attached to the ceiling, lol.  You got this


----------



## Saga (Nov 6, 2013)

Hewge said:


>




Ohmahgod.
Hewge for president 2016


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> Why?





Tailmon1 said:


> Just some ground rules:
> *-YOU MAY GIVE PERMISSION FOR YOU/YOUR CHARACTER TO BE USED IN A COMIC
> -YOU MAY NOT GIVE SUGGESTIONS ON WHAT TO DRAW UNLESS YOU'VE CONTRIBUTED
> -COMPLAINING BECAUSE NO ONE IS DRAWING YOU IS SPAM, AND YOU'LL BE INFRACTED AND BANNED FROM THE THREAD
> ...


I reckon that is why ^


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 6, 2013)

In continuation of my last post.






Y'all need an intervention :V


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)

Do some shit, Percy. Or else...

(Man, so much easier to do than digital... but then again so time consuming >.<)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 6, 2013)

Saga said:


> Ohmahgod.
> Hewge for president 2016








Oh god...


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2013)

Namba said:


>



moar gifs lel


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)

Batsy said:


> LAWL


My headache just went away, but I was laughing so hard it came back.


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> I reckon that is why ^


 But I'm contributing to the thread..... ;_; I'm not just begging.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2013)

Namba said:


> Do some shit, Percy. Or else...
> 
> (Man, so much easier to do than digital... but then again so time consuming >.<)


Is, is that a Pennywise logo?


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 6, 2013)

oh god you guys I



Teal said:


> But I'm contributing to the thread..... ;_; I'm not just begging.



I'm laughing so hard, quit being so cute and funny >_<


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> But I'm contributing to the thread..... ;_; I'm not just begging.



If I had the energy I'd draw Somebody as Pennywise and you as georgie. 

 They all float in this thread, Teal...


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 6, 2013)

There should be a list in the OP about who has given permission to be drawn.


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> But I'm contributing to the thread..... ;_; I'm not just begging.










d.batty said:


> Is, is that a Pennywise logo?


Hell yes it is!


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 6, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> There should be a list in the OP about who has given permission to be drawn.


Yeah I thought that too... confuse, braindied, 26 pages


----------



## Percy (Nov 6, 2013)

Namba said:


> Do some shit, Percy. Or else...
> 
> (Man, so much easier to do than digital... but then again so time consuming >.<)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2013)

Namba said:


> Hell yes it is!


You good sir are the fucking man. PW is tiiiighhht


----------



## Willow (Nov 6, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> There should be a list in the OP about who has given permission to be drawn.


I was actually going to suggest a poll since you can just click on results to see who's said what. Then you wouldn't have to constantly go back to the first page to see. And it would keep from having the OP be this long list of names. 

I mean a pol would generate a list essentially too but you get the idea :u


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> Why?








das why


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 6, 2013)

Batsy said:


> das why



You jerk, now I need a new keyboard


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> If I had the energy I'd draw Somebody as Pennywise and you as georgie.
> 
> They all float in this thread, Teal...


It's a paper boat kid, let it go.



Namba said:


> Hell yes it is!


----------



## Machine (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh my god Pennywise.


----------



## Deo (Nov 6, 2013)

Fay V said:


> also I guess you guys want porn...


Oh god, your face in the last panel Day.. I'm dying... Oh god.

(And my body is only for you ~<3 )


----------



## Deo (Nov 6, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Totally my fantasy.


Stahp my ribs! Oh my god.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2013)

Deo said:


> Stahp my ribs! Oh my god.



I made something for u and Faye too Dee-oh :C
http://www.ezimba.com/work/131107C/ezimba16328541290200.gif


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 6, 2013)

Deo said:


> Stahp my ribs! Oh my god.


I don't think you have any ribs there.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Also we can play a game of "where's aetius"



Aetius was too busy failing his finance and intermediate micro tests.

Also, this place just couldn't be the same circlejerk without me. 


Speaking of circlejerk...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey guys, I feel I needed to say this. But thanks for all the laughs. I have been dealing with some serious depression lately (runs in the family) and this thread has instantly made my life worth living today.

You guys rock!!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hey guys, I feel I needed to say this. But thanks for all the laughs. I have been dealing with some serious depression lately (runs in the family) and this thread has instantly made my life worth living today.
> 
> You guys rock!!



-shitty laptop mouse drawing-


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Saga (Nov 6, 2013)

Okay so like
I made something in paint
...It involves a penis that loop-da-loops 

I'll have to link it out, I dont think I need to explain who it's for XD
NSFW: whydidimakethis.jpg

I should do graffiti in paint more often :/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 7, 2013)

Saga said:


> Okay so like
> I made something in paint
> ...It involves a penis that loop-da-loops
> 
> ...


Good lord


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 7, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Aetius was too busy failing his finance and intermediate micro tests.
> 
> Also, this place just couldn't be the same circlejerk without me.
> 
> ...


I like how Gibby's helmet has changed ever since I said it should be a pickelhaube he uses to headbutt that one fellow.


----------



## Percy (Nov 7, 2013)

Saga said:


> Okay so like
> I made something in paint
> ...It involves a penis that loop-da-loops
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## Machine (Nov 7, 2013)

FAF has taught me much about pansexuals.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 7, 2013)

Yay the breadjokes are back! I should draw Seekrit (he game me permission earlier to draw him) and I in a bread fort!


----------



## Machine (Nov 7, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Yay the breadjokes are back! I should draw Seekrit (he game me permission earlier to draw him) and I in a bread fort!


I'd draw people, but I'm just so awkward. ; ~ ;


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 7, 2013)

The shit I miss when I'm out. Holy shit guys. Gonna ded from laughter.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 7, 2013)

From ms paint hentai drawings to girls with bread.

This thread has everything!


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> I'd draw people, but I'm just so awkward. ; ~ ;


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 7, 2013)

I just found my tablet. 

You fuckers are not gonna know what hit you.


----------



## Percy (Nov 7, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I just found my tablet.
> 
> You fuckers are not gonna know what hit you.


I wish mine didn't decide to fuck itself. Makes things so much more appealing.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 7, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I just found my tablet.
> 
> You fuckers are not gonna know what hit you.



Sticks out her tongue! Na na!


----------



## Wither (Nov 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> FAF has taught me much about pansexuals. http://d.facdn.net/art/amphion/1383801191.amphion_pansexuals.png


That is entirely accurate. That... Is my life. That is me. I AM the bread. Mmmm

So Batsyboo was talking about name changes. 
Somewhere along the way she mentioned her name on FaF before Batsy. Nanners.
Then somehow ended up drawing a Batnana. Didn't stop there. I needed a plot. Yes. 
And I thought.. after all the shit I give Bats over in Skype, what would she do to me? Beating me with a baseball bat seemed to easy so I went with the next best thing. I spent a total of 10 minutes on this+It's 12 am :c

And my scanner broke and to hell I'm going to use a godamn track pad. 

I actually wasn't planning on doing this without a scanner (software makes everything butter :v) so this first page will be bloody awful. Next chapter (Cumming in your eye SOON (tm)) will be a bit better quality (not by much :v) now that I know what I have to work with. 

































(Next will also have less inside jokes  [shityness stays though >:c])


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 7, 2013)

That hurt my eye nuts


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 7, 2013)

This'll probably get buried before anyone can see too much of it seeing as everyone's asleep, butt-fuck it. 






I'll be back tomorrow to continue it from here--or from wherever it get carried. (and damn*t he* utterly worst kind of typo in there...)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2013)

LOL cc I love that

also ugh I hafta go to work all I wanna do is draw sexxay prons of you people


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 7, 2013)

Heheh, good ol fear and loathing never hurt anyone.


Dammit I wanted to do one more pic but my neck and eyes are screaming to wait till later on


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 7, 2013)

Here lemme get that 666th post for y'all. Need to give Satan back his Aphex Twin CDs anyhow


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 7, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Here lemme get that 666th post for y'all. Need to give Satan back his Aphex Twin CDs anyhow


Uh oh, to late. As a child of the darkness I thought I'd pick up the tab on that one.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## BRN (Nov 7, 2013)

Just noticed the picture of me as a duck on gobby's hed. 
Quackquack <3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 7, 2013)

@CoyoteCaliente: Fur and loathing?


----------



## Machine (Nov 7, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


>


I MUST PLEASE KANGA-SENPAI . . . ; A ;

Oh gosh, maybe I'll draw it on paper and throw that shit into my scanner.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 7, 2013)

And a half hour later, this thread finally loads without freezing for me. Could we maybe, uh, have a res limit on the pictures here?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> And a half hour later, this thread finally loads without freezing for me. Could we maybe, uh, have a res limit on the pictures here?



i try to draw small like a good boy ;-;


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> I MUST PLEASE KANGA-SENPAI . . . ; A ;
> 
> Oh gosh, maybe I'll draw it on paper and throw that shit into my scanner.



Good, Sheen-kun.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 7, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> And a half hour later, this thread finally loads without freezing for me. Could we maybe, uh, have a res limit on the pictures here?



What sort of ancient machine are you running?  I can get this thread to load on my phone without problems, and it's not a particularly high-end phone either.


----------



## Namba (Nov 7, 2013)

Dude, I'm using an iPod. Fourth generation. 'Nough said, bro. These forums are literally the easiest thing for any machine to load. What are you running, Windows 95?? Get a new machine.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 7, 2013)

Lobar said:


> What sort of ancient machine are you running?  I can get this thread to load on my phone without problems, and it's not a particularly high-end phone either.



A Goodwill 9000 :v. Eh, I just had too much shit running in the background, I forgot that gimp was still chugging away with trillian and a skypechat on trill's skypekit. Restarted firefox and nuked 10 tabs of clutter helped a bit too 



Namba said:


> Dude, I'm using an iPod. Fourth generation. 'Nough said, bro. These forums are literally the easiest thing for any machine to load. What are you running, Windows 95?? Get a new machine.



Unless someone's going to sell me something newer than an acer aspire running vista for under $5 USD, I'm stuck with what I have. It's not really an old machine, I've just cluttered it up I guess.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 7, 2013)

Alright so in the old mantra of "if you want to get something done right, do it yourself" I decided to compile all the contributions. So I started going through the thread, opening the images in new tabs, and separating artist by window. 

In retrospect, this *was not* the most efficient way of going about things. Seriously I underestimated just how much contributions there were. (Btw, those black boxes are the difference in alignment of my dual screen setup. That's right. You jokers take up _two_ screens.)

And I'm *only on page 10.*


----------



## Namba (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Good, Sheen-kun.


That's "Sheen-chan" for you, unless you regard her as a little brother.

Glad to see those japanese lessons pay off :V
Now I can nitpick on people.

Awesome facial expression btw. I know exactly what you were after with it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2013)

Machine said something about being pregnant with an aetius/coffee/gibby baby in the tinychat (nobody remembers probably) but I drew it.

I give to you the baby

Gibcup Strong


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Machine said something about being pregnant with an aetius/coffee/gibby baby in the tinychat (nobody remembers probably) but I drew it.
> 
> I give to you the baby
> 
> Gibcup Strong


The PERKELE is strong in this one


----------



## Pinky (Nov 7, 2013)

I want to contribute, but I barley know anybody. (And I can't draw.)


----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2013)

Aouzy said:


> I want to contribute, but I barley know anybody. (And I can't draw.)



Just be like me and circlejerk the popufurs.


----------



## Namba (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Gnarl (Nov 7, 2013)

Aouzy said:


> I want to contribute, but I barley know anybody. (And I can't draw.)


Not to worry! Just follow any of the stories and you have it! Block fox is easy to draw, I think??? 
Or you could draw yourself in a comic. Skill level is no issue, stick figures are allowed.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 7, 2013)

Alright, fuck. Everything got out of order so here they are in somewhat particular order. Some by artist, and some by sequential relevance.

And for the record, *HOLY SHIT YOU GUYS.* This may have been the biggest, most ridiculous AFAF yet. Let it never be said we don't have some of the most awesome people here.

*Link to Second half of this List: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...READ-THE-OP)?p=3978977&viewfull=1#post3978977 *


First, doodles by Gibby, because he blew you all out of water in terms of thread contribution. 

Gibby And Mennie: http://puu.sh/58bxx.jpg
Needs an Adult: http://puu.sh/58deI.jpg
*BWAAAUGH*: http://puu.sh/58ChU.jpg
Daily Gibby reaction to Deo Art: http://puu.sh/58VOX.jpg
_*DISAPPOINTED*_: http://puu.sh/58XM7.jpg
?: http://puu.sh/58XU8.jpg
Gibby's Framed Portrait of Fay: http://puu.sh/58YoX.jpg
*Pet Pet*: http://puu.sh/58YR7.jpg
Halmet: http://puu.sh/594xI.jpg
Hmmm Yes--CoffeCup: http://puu.sh/59522.jpg
*WOT U SEH M8?* (60 second self portrait): http://puu.sh/59qca.jpg
Cunt Puncher: http://puu.sh/59u61.jpg
HUURGH: http://puu.sh/59uj2.jpg
*LlllllIICK*: http://puu.sh/59wcJ.jpg
Gibby Reads Fanfic: http://puu.sh/59wdG.jpg
MORE FANFIC: http://puu.sh/59wII.jpg
BITCH: http://puu.sh/59y2H.jpg
*punch punch*: http://puu.sh/59yzq.jpg
OH GOD MALFUNCTIONS IN THE FALCON: http://puu.sh/59zxW.jpg
CHEST FACE: http://puu.sh/59Ais.jpg
8O: http://puu.sh/59C3O.jpg
Dancing: http://puu.sh/59F3f.jpg
MAMA SHEEN: http://puu.sh/5btQA.jpg (also, by namba http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n635/LutiKriss/ss2013-11-07at065548_zps785b2191.jpg )
Romance of Hate: http://puu.sh/5aDno.png
_*FIGHT!!!*_(slightly nsfw?): http://puu.sh/5aEqb.jpg
Fay Pinup: http://puu.sh/5aHaF.jpg
And then we allll moved to the den: http://puu.sh/5aIFf.jpg
Deo 10/10: http://puu.sh/5aJHM.jpg
CALL THE MODS: http://puu.sh/5bFyV.jpg 
(oh good lord): http://puu.sh/5bGRV.jpg (Also, by riho: http://i.imgur.com/rvAVn29.jpg )
"I put "schlick" in there because I wanted to make sure I included the women of FAF."
Euphoric:  http://puu.sh/5bN4c.jpg
HeadGear: http://puu.sh/5ch9V.jpg
MMMWWWAH: http://puu.sh/5cixs.jpg (cute)
New person mistakenly asks to get to know people: http://puu.sh/5cjuP.jpg
D-D-D-D-D-D-D-DROP THE BASS: http://puu.sh/5dp5o.jpg http://puu.sh/5dpvU.jpg
More special than a 2 dollar bill: http://puu.sh/5dtzz.jpg
Duuurugs: http://puu.sh/5dAJx.jpg
Our fave ninja Teal: http://puu.sh/5dOoB.jpg
blojob: http://puu.sh/5egOb.jpg
Grandma Tailmon: http://puu.sh/5egQd.jpg
Recel's bootiful self: http://puu.sh/5egQB.jpg
Doodle Page from stream: http://puu.sh/5ekEg.jpg
spac marin: http://puu.sh/5em96.jpg
Sleep deprived Fay: http://puu.sh/5epGa.jpg
drawin' stoof: http://puu.sh/5hgbG.jpg


Tailmon1, who kickstarted this again: 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v619/ImGatomon/mshut21_zpsb9323cde.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v619/ImGatomon/menrap1_zpsf0f9bc98.jpg

*AND NOW FOR THE MENTOVA ASS DEBACLE: *

http://puu.sh/5aB7n.jpg
http://puu.sh/5aCfn.png
http://i.imgur.com/qHhCHwX.jpg
*LUBE UP AND STRAP ON. WE'RE GOIN' IN. (NSFW)* http://i.imgur.com/uIfvEXx.png

More Mentova because: http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn229/tlrhlt/Mentova.png

Nataku:
A stream?: http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a296/Sytalith/ThereWasAStream.jpg

stoof by Machine: 

Got dis Cray-Cray idea: http://d.facdn.net/art/amphion/1372350475.amphion_crap.png
Masheen stahp: http://d.facdn.net/art/amphion/1383624691.amphion_fuck_you_guys_for_making_me_do_this.png
Machine's Breakdown: http://d.facdn.net/art/amphion/1383690958.amphion_nope.png
Babby daddy: http://d.facdn.net/art/amphion/1383865566.amphion_babby.png
More Euphoria: http://d.facdn.net/art/amphion/1383873944.amphion_my_holloween_costume.png


Gnarl Art:
Ohohoho: http://d.facdn.net/art/doggywolf67/1383872482.doggywolf67_gn1.jpg
As if: http://d.facdn.net/art/doggywolf67/1383872638.doggywolf67_gn2.jpg

Fay Stoof: 
Deo's return: http://i.imgur.com/9R6YEgt.png
Do something interesting: http://i.imgur.com/UdDbR6g.gif
Fay gets shy about her art: http://i.imgur.com/ZDCwpfS.png
AND EVEN SHYER WHEN PEOPLE TELL HER SHE'S PRETTY FUCKING GREAT AT ART: http://i.imgur.com/f6lsjDn.gif
*I AM THE NIGHT:* http://i.imgur.com/IKqOdjD.gif
*SQUEE*: http://i.imgur.com/dYvGy9b.png
Someone queries the shape on Fay's forehead: http://i.imgur.com/JEG1Rd3.png
Does anyone remember when...: http://i.imgur.com/kYo8KW4.png
Fay's Reaction to the Mentova Ass debacle: http://i.imgur.com/lyYL7sh.png
Fay's 4 am feel: http://i.imgur.com/JC6O5pE.png
 GIBBY DRAWS ALL THE THINGS: http://i.imgur.com/RmQ9lHU.png


Smelge Stuff: 

For those curious as to Smeldges true identity: http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/Smelge_zpsd4bec860.jpg
SUDDENLY: http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/mods_zps7230dad5.jpg
*sccccrape* http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/DeoDoom_zps739d4e95.png
D8: http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/gibbz_zpsf1bd1fcd.gif
Quitcher Bitchin: http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/leftout_zps96868b32.jpg
What it felt like putting this thread together

Is this Sarcastic Coffecup's stuff? 
_Noooooo_ not at _all_: 
http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/Furycoffee/faf_zpsffc10644.png
The Birth of a Thread: http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/Furycoffee/dedthrad_zps0d9d572d.png http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/Furycoffee/dedthrad3_zps5fd2e4e0.png http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/Furycoffee/dedthrad2_zps003cd2f6.png http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/Furycoffee/dedthrad4_zpsb0053d3f.png
DA: http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/Furycoffee/fafarmy2_zps6d3e21a3.png
DED: http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/Furycoffee/ded_zpsc4e29092.png
NO BIG SURPRISE: http://s1218.photobucket.com/user/Furycoffee/media/ded2_zpsd35d8928.png.html
Sad day no lesbo :< :http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/Furycoffee/ded4_zpsb1e49c1c.png
If you fap and you know it: http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/Furycoffee/ded5_zpsab6c1838.png
HUURGK: http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/Furycoffee/HOWIFEEL_zps5dd8c50a.png
*And 44 pages later, the typo in the title is addressed: *http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums...a-ba76-4115-9550-01bc00fdf461_zpsb4989d7a.jpg
so refreshing: http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/Furycoffee/Refreshing_zpsf4d9b6c1.png
what happened to wither? :C http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/Furycoffee/Why_zps0329f5bd.png
*Coffee and I kick ass in TF2:* http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/Furycoffee/1am_zps5af312b6.png


Serbia Strong we still love you: 
http://i.imgur.com/kYpjbQq.png

Harbinger stuff: 
rubber: http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh59/Dessicata/roflbot_zps8f78a2ae.jpg
WRONG RUBBER: http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh59/Dessicata/IMG_1735_zps1eec5f48.jpg http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh59/Dessicata/IMG_1736_zps6cd2937d.jpg http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh59/Dessicata/IMG_1737_zps18817ae2.jpg\
FOR THE HORDE: http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh59/Dessicata/IMG_1738_zpsbd9f333d.jpg

Deo's Doodles:
This is how *everyone* feel when you beg without contribution: http://i.imgur.com/OeXD9QG.png
Problem Solver: http://i.imgur.com/264EJLv.png
AN IDEA: http://i.imgur.com/J2xrSyM.png
Littlerock dun be sad plz ;; http://i.imgur.com/M7s0hTY.png
<3 <3 <3 : http://i.imgur.com/KyN0VC6.png
NO: http://i.imgur.com/WDgAJ12.png
It bites: http://i.imgur.com/DruIEey.png
Deo reads fanfiction of herself and Fay: http://i.imgur.com/V8tFG1F.png 
SHAKE IT COFFEE CUP: http://i.imgur.com/vEoBPf0.png
OH GOD THE CHEST FACE AGAIN: http://i.imgur.com/RRrdq0p.png
gibby how you draw so much ;_; : http://i.imgur.com/Lbvwi0r.png
recel dun be mean ;_; :http://i.imgur.com/p80rTWi.png
CHEESE ME GIBBERS: http://i.imgur.com/GEMYTz1.png (wat (by gibbers: http://puu.sh/5hoVt.jpg ))
gibbers headshot: http://i.imgur.com/qJ4nVDJ.png

Kangaroo Boy Hops In: 

Puns with Hewge:  http://i.imgur.com/ZiYYa32.jpg
Roo Boner (sfw): http://i.imgur.com/KgafolC.jpg
LOOK, IN THE SKY: http://i.imgur.com/dllF4n0.jpg
GAAAAAAY: http://i.imgur.com/2yG2VcP.jpg
Dafuq: http://i.imgur.com/B6XrR2b.jpg
Draw, sheen: http://i.imgur.com/dVRCIzc.jpg
Sheen-san. I-.... http://i.imgur.com/uWG66sk.jpg
MARGARITAVILLE: http://i.imgur.com/cmqiAm5.jpg

Ariel Art: 
WHICH SUB FORUM ARE WE IN?: https://d.facdn.net/art/arielmt/1383607360.arielmt_fafa-faf-admin-gps.jpg
Nuking is a precision tactic: https://d.facdn.net/art/arielmt/1383773547.arielmt_fafa-alien-darkstar.png
hmmmm: http://files.thornton2.com/furaffinity/someonedrawsomething.png

Pastry of Apathy: 
FAF: http://i.imgur.com/2yG2VcP.jpg

Zenia Doodle Art: 
FEESH TACO: http://i.imgur.com/K6HAIh9.png
oh stahp eet: http://i.imgur.com/LNVI7jQ.png
say HMPH to drugs: http://i.imgur.com/dZetnuk.png
my precious -w- : http://i.imgur.com/VpvYnZ5.jpg
TIME TO SHAVE: http://i.imgur.com/opkTDn6.png (And Teal shall help: http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/halpplz_zps38dcff4e.png )
Wrong rubber: http://i.imgur.com/zRQB8Xw.png
Have we reached the point of the thread where everything is porn? http://i.imgur.com/JVusoBz.png

An Artistic representation of OP's horror: http://i.imgur.com/vmQzP6h.jpg

Riho's Stuff (which made me laugh harder than I'd like to admit):

no corto: http://i.imgur.com/oVQp7WM.jpg
Ring ring ring ring ring ring: http://i.imgur.com/MgT1W82.jpg
but but: http://i.imgur.com/IL4kTgq.jpg
Classy!: http://i.imgur.com/2CEoRET.jpg
Riho givin the D: http://i.imgur.com/U5KMteP.jpg

SmuttyMutt:
Besties5ever: http://i.imgur.com/xF643Sp.png
 A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon:
Hit It: http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/lukesemail/Horriblecomic_zpse5a2b34a.png

Purry Furry Art: 
*I'm not always on FAF:* http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/halpplz_zps38dcff4e.png
I loaf you too!: http://d.facdn.net/art/purryfurry/1384187331.purryfurry_i-loaf-u-for-faforum.jpg

Wither's Doodles: 
Uhhh....: http://puu.sh/597Bx
BURDS: http://puu.sh/59bCP
Dealwithit.jpg: http://puu.sh/5cAOP.jpg
*SNAP*: http://i.imgur.com/eJgY3BS.jp

Dire Newt's Stuff: 
Welcome to the Hotel California: http://i.imgur.com/EsKdL1t.jpg
NO: http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn229/tlrhlt/IMG_20131106_0001_NEW.jpg
Ronry: http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn229/tlrhlt/IMG_20131106_0002_NEW.jpg
Reaction to the Fay/Deo eldritch abomination debacle: http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn229/tlrhlt/IMG_20131106_0003_NEW.jpg
MORE STILL?!? http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn229/tlrhlt/IMG_20131106_0004_NEW.jpg
FuckThisShit: http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn229/tlrhlt/IMG_20131107_0001_NEW.jpg
OH GOD JAILBAIT: http://i.imgur.com/OAhzPHh.jpg

Namba Art:
HAI: http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums...E4CC61AD-280-0000000B67C377A8_zpsaa263111.jpg
Why are chest mouths a thing? : http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums...0E8016C1-543-0000001B36617188_zps5cc6c2f4.jpg
GAAAY: http://d.facdn.net/art/namba/1383625418.namba_gay.jpg
...hello? : http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n635/LutiKriss/Untitled-1_zps5d08a52a.png
Protrasterate: http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n635/LutiKriss/Untitled-1_zps77e9c047.png
Faf in a nutshell: http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n635/LutiKriss/Untitled-2_zpsf67ca75f.png
HI PERCY (namba quit bein creepy) No subliminal Message here: http://i.imgur.com/MpRCM66.jpg
i  am a winrar: http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n635/LutiKriss/Untitled-1_zps6610fab1.png
bitches: http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n635/LutiKriss/Untitled-1_zps6cfb903d.png
euphoric as fuck: http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n635/LutiKriss/Untitled-1_zps1b747e09.png

BRN: 
How to Spell...: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=s2yxpe&s=5
In an attempt to quote this post: http://puu.sh/5bG4s.png

LittleRock: 

Shite Day: tp://i.imgur.com/DQ2wE1K.jpg
Hmmm... http://i.imgur.com/eyfRee7.png
HUH?!: http://i.imgur.com/Lh7jXrP.gif
!: http://i.imgur.com/qgNdJLW.jpg
*intensifies* http://i.imgur.com/tsMxrVZ.gif 
CONTENT: http://i.imgur.com/zGb4dPH.gif
Hashtag: http://i.imgur.com/7xrQqPp.jpg

ANGRIES: http://i.imgur.com/2SI5dcF.gif
The Ghost of FAF: http://i.imgur.com/Pv9elee.png
Let's share: http://i.imgur.com/ttkuIQb.png
JUSTICE: http://i.imgur.com/xnBbnGM.png
Reaction to the Mentova Ass Debacle: http://i.imgur.com/iIm11pi.jpg http://i.imgur.com/S64KcZT.jpg

Zerig's Stuff (quite often wtf):

I can't even put titles on these. 
http://i.imgur.com/qmP968N.png
http://i.imgur.com/zhZHybF.png
http://i.imgur.com/7dFL26v.png 
http://i.imgur.com/Z3WUsWL.png

Accretion's Stoof: 
Don't rock the booooat: http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q204/dj-djphoto/FAFBoat_zpsa869e946.png
We're all bad here: http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q204/dj-djphoto/Visualartsucks_zpsb05cbf86.png
Fifty Shades of Fay and Deo: http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q204/dj-djphoto/Lol_zps5409863c.png
Fate of BlockFox: http://s8.postimg.org/61apgiuqd/Boxfox.png
Reaction to TentaFaf: http://s17.postimg.org/f1xhrhey7/FAF_s_Tentacles.png

Teal's things: 

Dem eyes... http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/drawplzfaf_zps32f3346c.png
RUN PIG RUN: http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/runmentovarun_zpscb23d3ae.png
Mentova's butt did not escape: http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/igoturbutt_zps8dab1a98.png
*grin* http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/exactlyolz_zps15b933ad.png
*wheeze* http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/creepyguy2_zps901f73c0.png
HE COMES http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/withplz_zps375b6951.png
No: http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/NOfaf_zps4438b704.png
THE SADDEST FACE  http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/sadplz_zps27071517.png http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/sadrplz_zps315a5ecf.png 
c8: http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/gibbyplz_zps74f3e9bd.png


Random gif: http://www.ezimba.com/work/131107C/ezimba16328586272200.gif

Toby Dingo: 

What's this button do: http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t632/fuertejuz/Comic1001_zpsef673389.jpg

Wrobel: 

Nobody move: http://i.imgur.com/eKrx1v0.jpg
FAF Love Buritto: http://puu.sh/5bJYH.jpg
Fedora No: http://puu.sh/5bRIS.jpg 
It is now midnight :3 http://i.imgur.com/oFEMQua.jpg

Hewge's Art:
Getting a little... close there: http://i.imgur.com/63bFpfG.jpg ( And the result by Kangaroo: : http://i.imgur.com/x3patgX.jpg )
Most people's reaction after coming back to the thread after a day: http://i.imgur.com/oRdgxOc.png
No subliminal Message here: http://i.imgur.com/MpRCM66.jpg
DO YOU EVEN FURSONA?!?!? http://i.imgur.com/96EMfjK.jpg

Ozriel stoof: 
WHat main site furries think of faf: [approved] http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a...f-fc7c-44b1-830b-f34215b3dac5_zps1a836362.jpg
*oh hot sweet momma: *http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a...1-ed79-4639-a72d-f2566f6d3085_zpsd51ce1e7.jpg
oh good lord even inked now: http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a...4-c3c5-489f-b7b6-22e121160d35_zpsa37226e6.jpg


Recel's Art:
http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l495/Nemtudommit/Sketches/Ozriel_zpse81ab815.jpg
Fay really is smart: http://i.imgur.com/7zG1lJu.jpg
YouLube: http://i.imgur.com/KnonOfy.jpg
Who again: http://i.imgur.com/klDLWZR.jpg
do something interesting FAF: http://i.imgur.com/GlWjAso.jpg
every time: http://i.imgur.com/cS8Bemp.jpg
*beware of shipping: *[approved] http://i.imgur.com/s3BQDf0.jpg
*A publicv Service Announcement:* http://i.imgur.com/07ePMcx.jpg (THEN TOO DAMN BAD (by coffee cup): http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/Furycoffee/Whatif_zpsfd8b6a77.png REPLY: http://i.imgur.com/2Lelj3b.jpg (oh god no more by coffee cup http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/Furycoffee/Please_zpsdae61948.png )


d.batty art:
mint fox! http://imageshack.com/a/img197/9461/pd08.jpg
old ma

Toshabi Art: 
*AFAF IS BACK?!:* http://i.imgur.com/33cTovG.png

Saga Stuff: 
http://i.imgur.com/Kap0FuP.png
http://i.imgur.com/lmOayFk.png
BURN THE WITCH: http://i.imgur.com/FABqM9T.png
For seekrit: http://i.imgur.com/fbSRbbP.png


My stuff:
RESERVOIR DOGS: http://i.imgur.com/7frSKba.jpg
Fur and Loathing in Las Vegas: http://i.imgur.com/vlwFECt.png?1



RANDOM STUFF Note: Not gonna lie, near the end,  due to my own shitty process on collecting these links, it became damn near impossible to go back and check EVERY picture for the author without spending another 2 hours here. And my attention span has already been shot on what I've collected so far. So here's the rest (for the most part). Some have authors, some have names in the file name, etc. 

Regardless of what you think... http://i39.tinypic.com/2e5t6ae.png
PANSEXUALS: http://d.facdn.net/art/amphion/1383801191.amphion_pansexuals.png
HEIL GIBBY: http://i.imgur.com/GynXSc6.jpg
Incaitus you are a horse why are you typin- http://s24.postimg.org/omid1z4ud/image.png
RIDE EM COWBOY: http://i.imgur.com/tRNR4mJ.jpg
Percy's poor tablet :C http://i.imgur.com/ILapEQi.png
GOTTA GO FAST: http://i.imgur.com/ZIFTBGA.png
FAST :C : http://puu.sh/59N2k.jpg
IT'S A TAZZY: http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n635/LutiKriss/Untitled-1_zps6c90d96c.png
MOAR BATS: http://imageshack.com/a/img802/2412/x5dt.jpg
KEEP FIRING: http://s16.postimg.org/w1lduaa3p/This.png
Lobar likes everything: http://i.imgur.com/MxiDvPK.png
GIBBEH: http://imageshack.com/a/img802/2412/x5dt.jpg
A bootiful portrait of Lobar: http://i.imgur.com/hqU3NXg.jpg
These two went well together: http://oi41.tinypic.com/mrs3yv.jpg http://puu.sh/596vj.jpg
Bred: http://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac111/bloodbath581/FAFcomic_zps0a8ba082.png
Phone art: http://i946.photobucket.com/albums/ad303/Raptros155/temporary_zpsbde064a2.jpg
Here. Now stfu: http://i.imgur.com/U6O2Ski.png
Oh god what NSFW!!! http://i.imgur.com/qXPCR4z.png
THIS THREAD MUST LIVE FOEVERRRR: http://d.facdn.net/art/amphion/1383797863.amphion_we_are_the_aliens.png
THe beginning of the end....: http://i.imgur.com/ki3ERra.png
Just drawing shit: http://i.imgur.com/d5tCxWo.png
I GOT SOME POPSICLES IN THE BASEMENT: http://i.imgur.com/JS0yqmx.png
Probably too deep for you: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2mhu68o&s=5
Latex: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=14mgaox&s=5
SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK: http://i.imgur.com/519lDtu.jpg
Gibby is Chicken: http://i.imgur.com/Iipkkx7.jpg MOTHERQUAKER http://i.imgur.com/XxjYexY.jpg
Watch out for dysentery: http://s9.postimg.org/6fvc1xdzj/image.png
BANNNNNNNNNEDLHGH: http://i.imgur.com/fACLCrS.jpg
Umm... huh? http://i946.photobucket.com/albums/ad303/Raptros155/temporary_zps20deba7c.jpg
EUPHORIA: http://i.imgur.com/huLZ4kd.jpg
NO FUN: http://i946.photobucket.com/albums/ad303/Raptros155/temporary_zpsea2c2e4a.jpg
Concern for the well being of FAF (by Icky): http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2nve6tx&s=5
Grapes: http://i.imgur.com/VN2pk3a.jpg
Sheen plz: http://puu.sh/59RXY.png
A lot of people felt this way: http://i.imgur.com/2mEAHkFl.png
Ectoplasmic Otter: http://i.imgur.com/QXktu0M.png
Um... http://i.imgur.com/EwY4iK2.png

Like calling the kettle black... http://i.imgur.com/g51mxxV.png

Conting: http://d.facdn.net/art/amphion/1383692363.amphion_gughg.png
"Welcome to the FAF Testing Facility" : http://i.imgur.com/lYF35uc.jpg
Much Ofensive (wow) http://i.imgur.com/Qg9njrb.png
HEY FAF USERS!!!: http://i.imgur.com/eMTJbJS.jpg
WRONG NEIGHBORHOOD MOTHERFUCKER: http://d.facdn.net/art/namba/1368677179.namba_001.jpg
*wat*: http://s2.postimg.org/ab9p7vo6h/Gibbs.png
HOLD ON: http://imageshack.com/a/img822/4845/2aux.jpg
Magic: http://s24.postimg.org/qjbosgmat/image.png
Adventures of Batnanna: http://puu.sh/5b77x http://puu.sh/5b78T http://puu.sh/5b79j http://puu.sh/5b79m http://puu.sh/5b79w http://puu.sh/5b79I http://puu.sh/5b79Y http://puu.sh/5b7a4
You can't have everything you want: http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n635/LutiKriss/Untitled-1_zpse5febef8.png
MINEMINEMINENEINMINE: http://i.imgur.com/YS22QIz.png
We were all thinking it.... : http://i.imgur.com/VsbPJhG.jpg
Dont worry neither can I!; http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh59/Dessicata/IMG_1696_zpse2334b48.jpg
We love our THIS button: http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/kissofthis_zps748051c6.png
How we were all feeling at times here: http://i.imgur.com/Km1q9R8.png http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q737/Butterflygoddess16/027_zps116311ff.jpg
HAVE FUN DAMMIT: http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n635/LutiKriss/Untitled-2_zpsb2af5a7b.png
Little Rocks Potato Machine: http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n635/LutiKriss/Untitled-1_zps90b869ea.png
smokin' http://i44.tinypic.com/i751ld.jpg
pansexual: (mr sparta) http://i.imgur.com/jux3fAs.jpg
this thread: (mr sparta) http://i.imgur.com/pEBjWBG.jpg

mmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmm: http://www.ezimba.com/work/131107C/ezimba16328561101000.gif


 7:23:34 PM Mentova: THIS TEA IS SO GOOD... ITS LIKE JESIS PISSED IN A GLASS
 AND CAME A BIT TOO


If you feel that you want credit on a particular piece, just leave a short message on my profile with the title and link of the piece that belongs to you and I'll go back and add the credit. 

But not right now. My eyes hurt. I'm gonna go rest now. Peace.


----------



## BRN (Nov 7, 2013)

holy fuck cc


----------



## Smelge (Nov 7, 2013)

Why can nobody spell my fucking name.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2013)

oh my god

CC

let me be your bottomwife

forever

_best effort post 2013_


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Why can nobody spell my fucking name.



Because you are angry all the damn time. >:C

Also holy SHIT that is a lot of links.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 7, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Why can nobody spell my fucking name.



Because you forgot to type the D in when you made your account.



BRN said:


> holy fuck cc



Yeah that was my reaction too. 



Mentova said:


> Also holy SHIT that is a lot of links.



I had every one of those bastards open in a separate tab. (Because I thought it would be easier, HA)



Gibby said:


> oh my god
> CC
> let me be your bottomwife
> forever
> _best effort post 2013_



Of course <33


----------



## Hewge (Nov 7, 2013)

Your post effort turns me on, Coyote.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 7, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> SO CONTENT
> MUCH SNIP
> WOW


YOU ARE SO DEDICATED

hOLY HELL i FEEL BAD NOW 
you even put in mine that were just goddamn screenshots you crazy motherfucker

you win the FAF award of EXCELLENCE.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 7, 2013)

so rood, caliente, leaving out my glorious gifs.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 7, 2013)

Damn CC!


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2013)

holy shit CC, though I can't make out what it says at the start of the deo porn tentacle thing


----------



## Namba (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2013)

Fay V said:


> holy shit CC, though I can't make out what it says at the start of the deo porn tentacle thing



It says "So I heard you like pron" 

But zalgoified!


----------



## Inpw (Nov 7, 2013)

I have this strange urge to quote CC's post. lel


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 7, 2013)

Accretion said:


> I have this strange urge to quote CC's post. lel



You have just put that idea in everyone's head, do you have any idea what you have just done?!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2013)

Accretion said:


> I have this strange urge to quote CC's post. lel









das u


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2013)

Call? We're already here! >:C


----------



## Inpw (Nov 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> das u



Need... to... refrain....


----------



## BRN (Nov 7, 2013)

http://puu.sh/5bG4s.png

fuck


----------



## Riho (Nov 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> das u


----------



## Inpw (Nov 7, 2013)

BRN said:


> http://puu.sh/5bG4s.png
> 
> fuck



hahaha!


----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2013)

Everbody Circlejerk CC. I command you with love.


----------



## Riho (Nov 7, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Everbody Circlejerk CC. I command you with love.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Everbody Circlejerk CC. I command you with love.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


>



looks like a reverse harem to me.


----------



## Riho (Nov 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


>



FTFY


----------



## Machine (Nov 7, 2013)

Mama Sheen ain't gonna raise no bastard child.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2013)

Batsy said:


> looks like a reverse harem to me.



I put "schlick" in there because I wanted to make sure I included the women of FAF.


----------



## Riho (Nov 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I put "schlick" in there because I wanted to make sure I included the women of FAF.


But then it isn't a circlejerk anymore! Great _job _Gibby, you fuckin' blew it.


----------



## Machine (Nov 7, 2013)

Riho said:


> But then it isn't a circlejerk anymore! Great _job _Gibby, you fuckin' blew it.


It can be a circleschlick, too.


----------



## Riho (Nov 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> It can be a circleschlick, too.


Be that as it may, what went on in Gibby's picture was merely an orgy's precursor, _not _a circlejerk. Although a GAY orgy's precursor _is _a circlejerk. W


----------



## Machine (Nov 7, 2013)

Riho said:


> Be that as it may, what went on in Gibby's picture was merely an orgy's precursor, _not _a circlejerk. Although a GAY orgy's precursor _is _a circlejerk. W


Well... I only see good things coming. :v


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 7, 2013)

Riho said:


> Great _job _Gibby, you fuckin'* blew it*.



Heheheh


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 7, 2013)

oh my gOD.

Link totally related to recent discussion, but NSFW and +18.


----------



## Riho (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 7, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> oh my gOD.
> 
> Link totally related to recent discussion, but NSFW and +18.



I'm going to fucking pISS


----------



## Riho (Nov 7, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> oh my gOD.
> 
> Link totally related to recent discussion, but NSFW and +18.


I swear to fucking god, Oney is a comic genius. The kazoo solo in the back sends it from weird to pants-pissingly funny.


----------



## Jags (Nov 7, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> oh my gOD.
> 
> Link totally related to recent discussion, but NSFW and +18.



Oh god, my sides. I don't know what's funnier, the kazoo or the noises they're making. Genius.


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 7, 2013)

I couldn't resist doing a little something for this thread. It Took a while but was totally worth it.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 7, 2013)

The link collection is (Somewhat) up to date as of now. 
I gotta head out and party before I go to the Thor 2 premier (because I am a humongous nerd). I'll be back later or whenever I'm no longer hung over.


----------



## Wrobel (Nov 7, 2013)

So this was my morning.





starring: Riho, BRN, Icky, Wither: as the brave martyr, and Menty: as the fun police.


Also, In honor of how awesome this thread is, have a burrito, on me.




And yeah, I totally ate that. 

And by that I mean I hella swapped the tortilla out. 
I wouldn't even put a textual facsimile of you people anywhere near my mouth >:I.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2013)

I go away from this thread for two hours and what do you know.

Dicks galore.


----------



## Riho (Nov 7, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> So this was my morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you leave out the context of as to WHY I said cum was magnetically attracted to my ass.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 7, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> I couldn't resist doing a little something for this thread. It Took a while but was totally worth it.


Why are your HANDS SO FUCKING BIG?!


----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2013)

Ranguvar said:


> Why are your HANDS SO FUCKING BIG?!



Im wondering what his hands were doing.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 7, 2013)

Ranguvar said:


> Why are your HANDS SO FUCKING BIG?!



The real question is: Why are his hands small in the first slide compared to the third one.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2013)

Guys this is a draw goofy comics thread, not an art critique thread.


----------



## Wrobel (Nov 7, 2013)

Riho said:


> Of course you leave out the context of as to WHY I said cum was magnetically attracted to my ass.



It's an action flick bro. You want complete plot? Try the romantic comedy that's pretty much the rest of this thread. Continuity errewhere :v


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 7, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Guys this is a draw goofy comics thread, not an art critique thread.



Does it seem that way?  I was just pointing out my observation, and hoping someone was going to make a joke about it.  Apologies if what I did was unwanted.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


>



At this moment, I am_* Euphoric*_. Not because of some belief in a phony gOD. But because I am enlightned by my [Ent]illegence


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> At this moment, I am_* Euphoric*_. Not because of some belief in a phony gOD. But because I am enlightned by my [Ent]illegence



top lel


----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> top lel








Everybody draw Fedoras.

Now.


----------



## Riho (Nov 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


>


Hey, I already made that joke, dammit!


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 7, 2013)

First this one: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12014759/
Then this one:http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12014783/

I would appreciate if someone could tell me how to put a real picture here?


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2013)

I am glad the fedora shaming exists here too.

Quick people, draw comics making fun of fedora wearing MRA reddit douchebags!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2013)

someone should draw us all being classy


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 7, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> First this one: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12014759/
> Then this one:http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12014783/
> 
> I would appreciate if someone could tell me how to put a real picture here?


Copy the image url and but [img ][/img] (just without the space).








Like that ^
(That's Gnarl's stuff not mine)


----------



## Machine (Nov 7, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I am glad the fedora shaming exists here too.
> 
> Quick people, draw comics making fun of fedora wearing MRA reddit douchebags!


Challenge accepted.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow... I never knew fedoras were so outlawed here.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 7, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Wow... I never knew fedoras were so outlawed here.



Classy dragons never go out of style!


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 7, 2013)

k






Oh, and y'all have my permission to draw my character if you so desire.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 7, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Copy the image url and but [img ][/img] (just without the space).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I still don't get it but maybe I'll try again sometime.


----------



## Saga (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Wrobel (Nov 7, 2013)

One stereotypically douche-bag hat is bad enough. Back off me fedora, I dont need none a yo shit. :v


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 7, 2013)

I am going to be honest here guys.  Sometimes, it could be hard for me to process when people are joking or being sarcastic.  Could you guys just clarify whether you are only kidding or not?  I am starting to get a little paranoid here.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2013)

guys...Those are goddamn trilbies.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2013)

Fay V said:


> guys...Those are goddamn trilbies.



Shows you how far neckbeards have desecrated fedoras.


----------



## Zerig (Nov 7, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I am going to be honest here guys.  Sometimes, it could be hard for me to process when people are joking or being sarcastic.  Could you guys just clarify whether you are only kidding or not?  I am starting to get a little paranoid here.



You'd better change your avatar quick, or people will start thinking you look like this.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 7, 2013)

Zerig said:


> You'd better change your avatar quick, or people will start thinking you look like this.



I have been wearing fedoras for almost 5 years now, long before this quote from reddit.  I don't like to be judged based on a meme that shouldn't involve me, no one does.  But if you, or anyone else thinks that I should change my avatar based on some idiotic post on the Internet made almost a year ago, or some overweight douchebags, then you can all kiss my a**, because I am not changing my appearance based on what a handful of people in this world said or did.  Call me euphoric if you want, call me a douchebag, I know what and who I am.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2013)

Fay V said:


> guys...Those are goddamn trilbies.



Trap sprung! >:V


----------



## Saga (Nov 7, 2013)

Fay V said:


> guys...Those are goddamn trilbies.














Tell me which one is which.


----------



## Zerig (Nov 7, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I have been wearing fedoras for almost 5 years now, long before this quote from reddit.  I don't like to be judged based on a meme that shouldn't involve me, no one does.  But if you, or anyone else thinks that I should change my avatar based on some idiotic post on the Internet made almost a year ago, or some overweight douchebags, then you can all kiss my a**, because I am not changing my appearance based on what a handful of people in this world said or did.  Call me euphoric if you want, call me a douchebag, I know what and who I am.



Calm down little dog, I was just looking out for you. Also, I really just hope you can pull it off. 

God help you if you can't.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I have been wearing fedoras for almost 5 years now, long before this quote from reddit.  I don't like to be judged based on a meme that shouldn't involve me, no one does.  But if you, or anyone else thinks that I should change my avatar based on some idiotic post on the Internet made almost a year ago, or some overweight douchebags, then you can all kiss my a**, because I am not changing my appearance based on what a handful of people in this world said or did.  Call me euphoric if you want, call me a douchebag, I know what and who I am.



(Its a joke. Calm down)


----------



## Saga (Nov 7, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> kiss my* a***, because I am not changing my appearance based on what a handful of people in this world said or did.  Call me euphoric if you want, call me a douchebag, I know what and who I am.


such hardc0r3

eso si que es


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2013)

Alright seriously guys I'm not gunna baby you. This is a funny comic thread. So post funny comics. Joking about your goofy hats was fun and lead to some funny comics, but lets not turn this into a pissing match.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 7, 2013)

Zerig said:


> Calm down little dog, I was just looking out for you. Also, I really just hope you can pull it off.
> 
> God help you if you can't.



Apologies, I was just ventilating a bit.  I can take a bit of criticism, it just gets a bit difficult maintaining a good attitude when there are literally pictures telling me that I am a pseudo-intellectual douchebag.  I guess I should thank you for looking out for me, even if I don't see it as "looking out" from my point of view.

Sorry mentova, I will stop now.


----------



## kairi920 (Nov 7, 2013)

Probably the funniest thread I've seen on here, so many lulz. I think I'll attempt to contribute something on Saturday, what's the worst that could happen, right? At least by saying that I can expect horrible things to happen.

Also, in case anyone wants to, I volunteer to be drawn! <3


----------



## Namba (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 7, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I have been wearing fedoras for almost 5 years now, long before this quote from reddit. I don't like to be judged based on a meme that shouldn't involve me, no one does. But if you, or anyone else thinks that I should change my avatar based on some idiotic post on the Internet made almost a year ago, or some overweight douchebags, then you can all kiss my a**, because I am not changing my appearance based on what a handful of people in this world said or did. Call me euphoric if you want, call me a douchebag, I know what and who I am.



Holy shit, get a sense of humor. Everyone here is poking fun at eachother and no one (other than you) is taking these jokes seriously. It's all a bunch of lighthearted fun, and if you're the type of person who gets so easily offended about silly things you might as well not look at this thread at all.


----------



## Zerig (Nov 7, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I guess I should thank you for looking out for me, even if I don't see it as "looking out" from my point of view.



yeahhh


----------



## Namba (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Smelge (Nov 8, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I have been wearing fedoras for almost 5 years now, long before this quote from reddit.



So you were into them before they went mainstream?

Like a hipster?


----------



## Korpi (Nov 8, 2013)

I dunno I need a reason to draw something.


----------



## Namba (Nov 8, 2013)

Smelge said:


> So you were into them before they went mainstream?
> 
> Like a hipster?


Lolwut


----------



## Wither (Nov 8, 2013)

Namba said:


> Lolwut



I think that's in reference to CC organizing the contributions and putting them into a single post.

If not, Smegle. That wut.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2013)

Come to think of it, we at FAF have pretty odd tastes in headwear.






Big kisses to those who can tell which ones belong to who.

1st shouldn't be too hard.
2nd I feel like I'm the only one who remembers, save for the owner. HARD MODE, BITCHES.
3rd is easy.
4th one is really _really _esay.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 8, 2013)

You might find it strange but I'm known in real life for wearing my old all green Mtm. Dew baseball 
cap.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Come to think of it, we at FAF have pretty odd tastes in headwear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HARD MODE _NOTHING_.
WHERE IS THE UNATTACHED MUSTACHE ACCESSORY FOR 2?
also where's my hat :<


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> HARD MODE _NOTHING_.
> WHERE IS THE UNATTACHED MUSTACHE ACCESSORY FOR 2?
> also where's my hat :<



OMG YOU MAY HAVE WON LET ME DOODLE KISS U

and I am a horrible human being and I forgot your hat ;-;


----------



## Smelge (Nov 8, 2013)

Wither said:


> I think that's in reference to CC organizing the contributions and putting them into a single post.
> 
> If not, Smegle. That wut.



Welp, looks like I suck then.

Was meant to be that scene from The Avengers where Tony flicks all the images out of his tablet thing to view, except it's CC and there's quite a lot of images to pop out.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> OMG YOU MAY HAVE WON LET ME DOODLE KISS U
> 
> and I am a horrible human being and I forgot your hat ;-;



IF I HAVE WON that hat's visible wobbling behind their lesbo lover's wobbling head on FA, but only just :U
And we can share hats it's ok bby <3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Come to think of it, we at FAF have pretty odd tastes in headwear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boxcap, aetius.
Hornthing, I can't remember the name anymore, do remember the poster though
Fedora, modernly classy dragon
Stahlhelm, must be someone whose name is totally not Gibby


----------



## BRN (Nov 8, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Welp, looks like I suck then.
> 
> Was meant to be that scene from The Avengers where Tony flicks all the images out of his tablet thing to view, except it's CC and there's quite a lot of images to pop out.


I thought it was 2002's Minority Report.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2013)

Lottlireck fed the answers via PM and she is vitcorius!



Littlerock said:


> IF I HAVE WON that hat's visible wobbling behind their lesbo lover's wobbling head on FA, but only just :U
> And we can share hats it's ok bby <3


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Lottlireck fed the answers via PM and she is vitcorius!



THEM FLAPPITY LITTLE WINGS OF CUTE /DIES


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 8, 2013)

THis seems like a really fun idea! Almost a comic jam! I guess Ill have a reason to actually get to know some furs on here so I can play ^^


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> THis seems like a really fun idea! Almost a comic jam! I guess Ill have a reason to actually get to know some furs on here so I can play ^^


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


>


Poor Mutt should, have stayed quiet! now your done for. Doomed to become one of the dreaded popufurs!


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 8, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Was meant to be that scene from The Avengers where Tony flicks all the images out of his tablet thing to view, except it's CC and there's quite a lot of images to pop out.



For what it's worth, I totally got it and thought it was awesome. I've just been too drunk/hungover to reply and say so because of the Thor 2 premier last night. 

It was good.... not sure about the M Night twist at the ending though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't think anyone in this thread has seen me draw when I actually care more for a long time, so I thought I'd dump.

Shit's hard, yo. 

So hard and frustrating. So I'm thinking of going back to my sketchbook stuff.




Anyway I had a thought today about me getting a box of assorted giant plastic letters, and start handing them out to random women on the street, specifically the letter D.

Then I can brag about how many chicks have been given the D by me.


----------



## Riho (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Wither (Nov 8, 2013)

I is late to the party.
My bird is fedorable. 




Get on my fucking level.

I do like Fedoras actually, but not on neckbeards.
Reddit fedora guys = Euphoric :v
Fedoras = A hat.
I'm with the Dragon guy, though, ain't nothing wrong with the hat itself.


----------



## Namba (Nov 8, 2013)

This thread's been pretty awesome. So far only one wrist injury.


----------



## Riho (Nov 8, 2013)

Wrist injury

Literally drawn within two minutes.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 8, 2013)

Namba said:


> This thread's been pretty awesome. So far only one wrist injury.



Who got the wrist injury?  Is he going to return in a week or two, or is he out for the season?  What about post-season hopes?


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 8, 2013)

I apologize for my drawing abilities.  I admit that they can be outmatched by a 1st grader.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


>



Daw thanks mate! Btw heres my ref, all clean  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11972813/

I had a larger version but MS decided to quit on me while exporting so heres a screen =p







Besties fur life XOXOXOX


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> Daw thanks mate! Btw heres my ref, all clean  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11972813/
> 
> I had a larger version but MS decided to quit on me while exporting so heres a screen =p
> 
> Besties fur life XOXOXOX



I am squeeing! ;u;

much murrs and yiffs


----------



## Mentova (Nov 8, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> Daw thanks mate! Btw heres my ref, all clean  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11972813/
> 
> I had a larger version but MS decided to quit on me while exporting so heres a screen =p
> 
> ...


So tell me, why are you called smuttymutt? D:


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh hey! Look! A Blues Brother's reference and someone who contributed and lurked before asking for stuff. Things are alright!
I have another doodle I hope to be done with tomorrow. 

Also the link-comment has been updated.


----------



## Wrobel (Nov 9, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Also the link-comment has been updated.



It's on page 28 for anyone that doesn't want to dig for it.

Edit: better yet, have a link!
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...READ-THE-OP)?p=3945466&viewfull=1#post3945466

also adding a link to the OP to CC's link-comment would be appreciated.^^


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 9, 2013)

In speaking of which I just realized the link for one of my things is screwed up. Not that I mind too much since the thing that accidentally replaced it looks better.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Recel (Nov 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> So tell me, why are you called smuttymutt? D:


----------



## Deo (Nov 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Come to think of it, we at FAF have pretty odd tastes in headwear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wear the middle two hats all the time. Fay can confirm.

And nice drawing Gibbers. Sorry FAF, I've had a buttload of work, so I haven't had time to draw anything. Hopefully tomorrow. Monday at the latest. Fucking work.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 9, 2013)

Recel said:


>



Maybe I need to get to know them a bit better ;D


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2013)

I think Smuttymutt is blushing right now.


----------



## Zerig (Nov 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Maybe I need to get to know them a bit better ;D



I think you might be a bit confused. That's clearly a female.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2013)

apologies to everyone


----------



## Namba (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh bby


----------



## Recel (Nov 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Maybe I need to get to know them a bit better ;D








No better way to know 'em.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 9, 2013)

Zerig said:


> I think you might be a bit confused. That's clearly a female.



Allow me to introduce you to "Them"


----------



## Zenia (Nov 9, 2013)

Apparently sometimes when I drink I get like this. XD I was told that I was scary. haha


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2013)

Zenia said:


> Apparently sometimes when I drink I get like this. XD I was told that I was scary. haha



inb4 everyone lines up

inb4 mentova line jumps


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 9, 2013)

Well then... There's nothing left for me to submit. Unless that sketch i did last night of totodile and treeko smoking tons of weed could be worked into something...


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 9, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> In speaking of which I just realized the link for one of my things is screwed up. Not that I mind too much since the thing that accidentally replaced it looks better.



Just noticed this comment. Went back to check, and there's several image links not working.. So that said--

*PEOPLE. A PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:*
*Not all image hosts are created equal.*

Some sites suck as Photobucket and TinyPic make it a right bitch to link to a single hosted image without shoving you onto the site. Some places will only host an image for X amount of time or for X amount of bandwidth. 

So that said--be _wary_ of where you host your images. FA seems to work fine as an image hoster, though my official suggestion would be _Imgur._ Just as an overall hoster it does a great job and even has a few minor resizing tools to wok with. I'm not gonna beat anyone up about it, because what I'm essentially saying is *if you want your image link to last, watch where you host.*

That is all. I'll be link combing later, as well as adding the Dominatrix Debacle to the list.



Mr. Sparta said:


> Well then... There's nothing left for me to submit. Unless that sketch i did last night of totodile and treeko smoking tons of weed could be worked into something...



"TOTIDUDE HIT THIS SHIT"
"oh god im so high...wtf yur a gecko. Are gecko's reptiles?"
"geckos are geckos"
"but i thought you were a treeko"
"wat"


----------



## Mentova (Nov 9, 2013)

Zenia said:


> Apparently sometimes when I drink I get like this. XD I was told that I was scary. haha



I think you and I need to get a bit more acquainted if this is the case.... o_o

:V


----------



## Recel (Nov 9, 2013)

I was just in the Most maddening thing thread. Nothing to see here...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2013)

I drew myself as skrillex, everyone please ignore me forever


----------



## Percy (Nov 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I drew myself as skrillex, everyone please ignore me forever


needs more wub


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2013)

Percy said:


> needs more wub


----------



## Hewge (Nov 9, 2013)

Did somebody say feesh?


----------



## Zenia (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## RedSavage (Nov 9, 2013)

Heheh this is the mascot for a taco shop nearby called "Fuzzy's Taco Shop"


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I think you and I need to get a bit more acquainted if this is the case.... o_o
> 
> :V



GET IN LINE.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> "TOTIDUDE HIT THIS SHIT"
> "oh god im so high...wtf yur a gecko. Are gecko's reptiles?"
> "geckos are geckos"
> "but i thought you were a treeko"
> "wat"



am i the only person here who was given a hilarious picture in their head from this


----------



## Recel (Nov 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> am i the only person here who was given a hilarious picture in their head from this



Yes. You are speshael now! :V


----------



## Zenia (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2013)

Recel said:


> Yes. You are speshael now! :V


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 9, 2013)

Mr. Sparta- the early years.




Knew that weed sketch would come in handy!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2013)

Fuck yeah, Brotodile


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 9, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Mr. Sparta- the early years.
> Knew that weed sketch would come in handy!



I don't even care that it's vaguely off topic. That's fucking hilarious. 
Everyone needs to be drawn as a stonermon.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 9, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I don't even care that it's vaguely off topic. That's fucking hilarious.
> Everyone needs to be drawn as a stonermon.



Gotta smoke 'em all!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 9, 2013)

Did I just start something?


----------



## Midnight Gear (Nov 9, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Did I just start something?



Yes. You sertainly have.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 9, 2013)

I wish I were able to draw ):


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 9, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Did I just start something?



Yes. This thread is now momentarily about drawing FAFers being stoned as fuck.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2013)

Psssht, weed. Cocaine, heroin, lsd and krokodil is where it's at.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Psssht, weed. Cocaine, heroin, lsd and krokodil is where it's at.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 9, 2013)

Drugs...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2013)

Zenia said:


> Drugs...


Agreed. In my opinion drugs of all sorts are useless and detestable. 
Yes, that includes weed. All you 420 yoloswagblazers are not as cool as you think for smoking it.


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 9, 2013)

When life slips you a Jeffrey...


----------



## Saga (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh, Coffeecup, you're such a grouch. Stick a little something else into that pipe of yours and maybe you'll smile for once. C:




(In all seriousness, I really don't care all that much for the Mary-Jane. Not all that it's cracked up to be, really.)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Oh, Coffeecup, you're such a grouch. Stick a little something else into that pipe


It's a _crackpipe_ geez :V
What more could you want from me


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> (In all seriousness, I really don't care all that much for the Mary-Jane. Not all that it's cracked up to be, really.)



Depends on the strain. I only have a few puffs a year, but for my cousins rusta themed 40th there was some really good shit being passed around.

Had me smiling all night.


----------



## Saga (Nov 9, 2013)

Coke or pepsi?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 9, 2013)

^ It is a helluva drug ^


----------



## Saga (Nov 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2013)

ASFDHAHAHAHA THATS THE BEST PICARD EVER

CABTIN PIGORD


----------



## Saga (Nov 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> ASFDHAHAHAHA THATS THE BEST PICARD EVER
> 
> CABTIN PIGORD


i loled

my pics are starting to look more and more like dolan characters


----------



## Aetius (Nov 9, 2013)

This is turning into reddit.

Staph


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 9, 2013)

Saga said:


> i loled
> 
> my pics are starting to look more and more like dolan characters


Saga plz


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 9, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Depends on the strain. I only have a few puffs a year, but for my cousins rusta themed 40th there was some really good shit being passed around.
> 
> Had me smiling all night.



That may be, but you need the right connections and crap, and for most of us it's still very illegal. Why go through all that when booze is perfectly legal?





Margaritas taste better anyways!


----------



## Wither (Nov 9, 2013)

Saga said:


> -snip of Pigordnjjd-


This.
This is amazing.
All of my love.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Why go through all that when booze is perfectly legal?



Don't forget more harmful.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Don't forget more harmful.


Let's not start this shitty debate here.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Let's not start this shitty debate here.



Agreed. PM's are always welcome, just don't be surprised if I don't answer all of them.


----------



## Saga (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2013)

choclot pudnig

oh my god if someone makes a dolan-themed vid for this thread I will kiss them in their sleep


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a vague feeling this about to turn into a whole bunch of dolan comics.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 9, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I have a vague feeling this about to turn into a whole bunch of dolan comics.


----------



## Percy (Nov 9, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I have a vague feeling this about to turn into a whole bunch of dolan comics.


I drew dolan many pages ago

I have myself to blame


----------



## Mentova (Nov 9, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> That may be, but you need the right connections and crap, and for most of us it's still very illegal. Why go through all that when booze is perfectly legal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god I love margaritas. I can make a pretty damn good one too!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2013)

aha oh shit I remember when I did requests of dolan-ified FAF fursonas.

I did one horribly grotesque one of Fay but I don't have it anymore :C


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 9, 2013)

Now we just need a giant collage of dolan-ified FAF members and this thread explodes.


----------



## Teal (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2013)

I always thought of my dolan guy being pretty much the Spoderman template but with krautstuff






edit: oh hi teal my fave ninja c:


----------



## Zenia (Nov 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> aha oh shit I remember when I did requests of dolan-ified FAF fursonas.








I rimebar dat!


----------



## Mentova (Nov 9, 2013)

Zenia said:


> I rimebar dat!



Jesus zenia the stray hairs poking out of the bra are just... D:


----------



## Percy (Nov 9, 2013)

Zenia said:


> I rimebar dat!


zania pls

I should attempt more draws later


----------



## Zenia (Nov 9, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Jesus zenia the stray hairs poking out of the bra are just... D:


----------



## Teal (Nov 9, 2013)

Zenia let me help you with that.


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 9, 2013)

I could not think of anything to contribute but this:






Feel free to use this character if you wish.


----------



## Teal (Nov 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> edit: oh hi teal my fave ninja c:


 :3


----------



## Artillery Spam (Nov 10, 2013)

This thread man.

This thread.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 10, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> This thread man.
> 
> This thread.



It is strangely arousing me.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 10, 2013)

This is one crazy thread


----------



## Riho (Nov 10, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> It is strangely arousing me.


Well, to be fair, you're also aroused by otters, hyenas, bats, trampolines, dildoes, red light, yellow light, going slow, going fast, ice, Dixie Cups, steam, Steam, asthma, the human heart, and Gibby. :V


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 10, 2013)

THE ONLY DRUGS YOU NEED ARE SPIDERS!

And forgot to say y'all can draw my character if you want.


----------



## Recel (Nov 10, 2013)

I couldn't pass this up. Sorry.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 10, 2013)

Recel said:


> I couldn't pass this up. Sorry.



REMOVING the nipple hair?!

*dislike*


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 10, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> THE ONLY DRUGS YOU NEED ARE SPIDERS!


----------



## Zenia (Nov 10, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> THE ONLY DRUGS YOU NEED ARE SPIDERS!







There is not enough 'nope' for that.



Recel said:


> I couldn't pass this up. Sorry.


ahahaha I love that.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 10, 2013)

I fucking hate spiders. My brother use to collect them as a hobby and throw them at people.

And people wonder why I'm arachnophobic.


----------



## Recel (Nov 10, 2013)

Deos current avatar is sure inspiring. :V




I'll be more evil next time.


----------



## Namba (Nov 10, 2013)

Rilvor said:


>


this means a lot to me


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm doing a stream right now, and I'm doing tons of doodles

Here's one I wanted to share due to how horrifying it is:






Here's my stream: https://secure.join.me/955-686-613

Though while I post this, is it a huge faggot move for me to drop links to my own stream?

Edit:

Here's Female Aetius giving Female Coffeecup a blowjob






And talimon (I think) 






And Recel's beautiful self


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes I'm there watching. Much LoL's and fun for a sunday AM!


----------



## Deo (Nov 10, 2013)

Recel said:


> Deos current avatar is sure inspiring. :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jessie drew it in a thread similar to this one, the old *Drawing Time: GO!
*http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/118750-DRAWING-TIME-GO!?p=3108291&viewfull=1#post3108291





I love the artwork by the way Recel. Really cool stuff (and you actually do like multiple panels like the comics this thread is supposed to be and which I fail at). And you've found my weakness. Potatoes. I fucking hate potatoes. Oh my god. Haha.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2013)

There's freaking 9 pages of doodles from this damn stream I don't think I can upload them all. :C

Will totally keep this shit running though, it's omgfun.

also to get mushy for a sec-

Holy shit this thread has done wonders for my confidence as an artist. Like, even though they're just retarded derps, it's really making me enjoy drawing and it makes me eager to push my comfort zone and it makes me super happy to see what I do is actually being _enjoyed_.

Also I drew peeps per request so I thought I'd upload those so you can keep em:






Just created this as well:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12035044/

Edit:

Someone requested SPACE MARINE furry


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 10, 2013)

Gibby's style reminds me of Ren and Stimpy. Or more like Catdog. 

Next on my hit list is Mr. Fox. I will come bearing spiders.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 10, 2013)

I've been away, staying at the office till 4 am to do law research


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2013)

Fay V said:


> I've been away, staying at the office till 4 am to do law research



have an unflattering sleep-deprived fayble


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 10, 2013)

Meanwhile...






I also think my monitors knackered, im supposed to be dark grey but thats coming up as greenish :/


----------



## Namba (Nov 10, 2013)

NO ONE LOVES NAMBA D':


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2013)

K the stream has lasted like 5 hours or something.

That's a lot of drawing. My hand is in pain.

Thanks to everyone for coming! I'll host another one another day. :> 

Y'all are fabulous.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Y'all are fabulous.


No U


----------



## Percy (Nov 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> K the stream has lasted like 5 hours or something.
> 
> That's a lot of drawing. My hand is in pain.
> 
> ...


There... there was a stream? ;^;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2013)

Percy said:


> There... there was a stream? ;^;



Well yeah, I dropped the link in this thread.

I should have made it in an obnoxiously large font, maybe?


----------



## Percy (Nov 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Well yeah, I dropped the link in this thread.
> 
> I should have made it in an obnoxiously large font, maybe?


Nah, I haven't been here long today.
Oh well, next time I guess :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2013)

Percy said:


> Nah, I haven't been here long today.
> Oh well, next time I guess :c



Yeah, there's a *TON* of drawings thanks to the stream, but I didn't bother posting them. I spam enough as it is.

There'll be one, don't worry!


----------



## Zenia (Nov 10, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Meanwhile...






(greenish here too)


----------



## Recel (Nov 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yeah, there's a *TON* of drawings thanks to the stream, but I didn't bother posting them. I spam enough as it is.
> 
> There'll be one, don't worry!



I'm still using that iJealous I got while you streamed.

Remember folks! Don't look at your old art after you haven't drawn for half a year, unless you want to cry!


----------



## Aetius (Nov 10, 2013)

Stream was excellente


----------



## Deo (Nov 10, 2013)

Recel said:


> I'm still using that iJealous I got while you streamed.
> 
> Remember folks! Don't look at your old art after you haven't drawn for half a year, unless you want to cry!


This pain, I feel this pain. Deeply. I went to draw some bones (I used to love drawing bones!) and oh god my eyes were committing tears.
 [Edit: meant to type "vomitting tears" but I suppose "committing tears" works too.]

On another happier note, Fay captures my undying hatred of potatoes. I truly hate them. Like gnomes. Fucking gnomes and potatoes will be the goddamn death of me, I swear.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 10, 2013)

Deo said:


> On another happier note, Fay captures my undying hatred of potatoes. I truly hate them. Like gnomes. Fucking gnomes and potatoes will be the goddamn death of me, I swear.



I did not know this.

Now scanning for potato gnomes.  My next orbit should take me over Idaho. :V


----------



## Zenia (Nov 10, 2013)

Deo said:


> Fay captures my undying hatred of potatoes. I truly hate them.


I will eat your potatoes for you! <3 Preferably in french fry form, but they don't have to be. hehe


----------



## Deo (Nov 10, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> I did not know this.
> 
> Now scanning for potato gnomes.  My next orbit should take me over Idaho. :V


I will kill you if you bring gnomes near me. Anyone who brings gnomes will die. I will end you. Somehow. I hate gnomes. My dad thinks this is hilarious, and hide a the little fuckers all over the house. Gnomes in the cereal cabinet, gnomes around all the exits. He's even got a gnome holding a knife to a baby. Fuck. Gnomes. I swear to god, I find gnomes at MFF there will be murder. 


All potatoes and potatoes based things, are hereby relinquished to Zenia who will protect me from how disgusting and nasty they are like the special heroic potato-knight-martyr she is.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 10, 2013)

Deo said:


> I will kill you if you bring gnomes near me. Anyone who brings gnomes will die. I will end you. Somehow. I hate gnomes. My dad thinks this is hilarious, and hide a the little fuckers all over the house. Gnomes in the cereal cabinet, gnomes around all the exits. He's even got a gnome holding a knife to a baby. Fuck. Gnomes. I swear to god, I find gnomes at MFF there will be murder.
> 
> 
> All potatoes and potatoes based things, are hereby relinquished to Zenia who will protect me from how disgusting and nasty they are like the special heroic potato-knight-martyr she is.



But...  But this isn't an orbital summoning cannon up here!  I was just going to bullseye them like womprats for you!  ;_;


----------



## Aetius (Nov 10, 2013)

Deo said:


> On another happier note, Fay captures my undying hatred of potatoes. I truly hate them.


  You are a monster.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2013)

Deo said:


> I will kill you if you bring gnomes near me. Anyone who brings gnomes will die. I will end you. Somehow. I hate gnomes. My dad thinks this is hilarious, and hide a the little fuckers all over the house. Gnomes in the cereal cabinet, gnomes around all the exits. He's even got a gnome holding a knife to a baby. Fuck. Gnomes. I swear to god, I find gnomes at MFF there will be murder.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 10, 2013)

This was rushed as hell, family kept barging in my room so i had to hide all evidence of the whole furry thing <_<
















On a related note i found my rubber, an english term for what you yankee-doodles call an eraser.
And i completely relate to what gibby was saying earlier, this is the most i've drawn in ages, its nice just to doodle, its fun whilst still helping you on the sidelines i guess, wish i could do it more.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 10, 2013)

hehe I wasn't quite sure what your fursona looked like, so I figured the silhouette would work well. haha


----------



## Namba (Nov 10, 2013)

ass cheeks potato


----------



## Teal (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey Deo, I combined the mighty gnome and the epic potato.

Behold.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 10, 2013)

Teal said:


> Hey Deo, I combined the mighty gnome and the epic potato.
> 
> Behold.
> 
> [evil gnome potato]



If only I had a working scanner at home, I'd show the orbital cannon turning this into crispy, tasty, dead french fries.


----------



## Teal (Nov 10, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> If only I had a working scanner at home, I'd show the orbital cannon turning this into crispy, tasty, dead french fries.


Make sure you pick out the bits of beard.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## RedSavage (Nov 10, 2013)

This thread has migrated from hilarious, to WTF, to strange and confusing, and now to the downright creepy and disturbing. 

I _love_ it.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 10, 2013)

WHATS GOING ON!? I DON'T KNOW ANYMORE!


----------



## Teal (Nov 10, 2013)

NSFW.  This is the best gnome ever.

http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/gnomesSFW_zps80c34f15.png


----------



## Aetius (Nov 10, 2013)

Teal said:


> NSFW.  This is the best gnome ever.
> 
> http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/gnomesSFW_zps80c34f15.png



That gnome really needs to _cut his lawn_, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Wither (Nov 10, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> _ his _


Gnome so ugly that it's gender gets mistaken.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 10, 2013)

Wither said:


> Gnome so ugly that it's gender gets mistaken.



I thought all Gnomes were dudes and that they reproduce from a-sexual budding.


----------



## Wither (Nov 10, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I thought all Gnomes were dudes and that they reproduce from a-sexual budding.


It'd make more sense if they sexed like snails.
both being penetrated and love darts just flyin'


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2013)

Wither said:


> It'd make more sense if they sexed like snails.
> both being penetrated and love darts just flyin'



Holy shit it would be amazing if humans reproduced by shooting darts at each other

fuck yeah, gonna shoot my partner pregnant from across a no mans land


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 10, 2013)

PurryFurry said:


> [gnome]



This won't end well.  If there's a point to this, I can't help but wonder which orifice she'll stab it in.


----------



## Percy (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't gnome


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 10, 2013)

@Gibby: What happened to all of your art on page 9?

And why did BRN get banned?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> @Gibby: What happened to all of your art on page 9?



I don't see any problem 6_9


----------



## Riho (Nov 10, 2013)

Look at dat cute lil Gnomyena :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I don't see any problem 6_9



Wait, it's showing now.

Odd.


----------



## Nataku (Nov 10, 2013)

Percy said:


> There... there was a stream? ;^;








There was a stream.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 11, 2013)

Nyah! This has been going on for a week now?! D:


----------



## Percy (Nov 11, 2013)

Nataku said:


> There was a stream.


;^;
I'm all wet now.


----------



## Wrobel (Nov 11, 2013)

Percy said:


> ;^;
> I'm all wet now.



You made my Percy wet :V


----------



## Percy (Nov 11, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> You made my Percy wet :V


Yay innuendo :3c


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 11, 2013)

@PurryFurry: Damn I love that piece. Keeping Deo on edge is _always _â€‹fun!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 11, 2013)

So I heard someone hates spiders...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 11, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> So I heard someone hates spiders...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 11, 2013)

That's fly and wasp killer!
What have you done!? YOU'VE MADE THE SPIDERS STRONGER!!


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> That's fly and wasp killer!
> What have you done!? YOU'VE MADE THE SPIDERS STRONGER!!



NOT IF YOU HAVE A LIGHTER HANDY!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't know what to drawwwww!
Fucking art block the past several days, shits annoying.
Screw it, I'm going to Aaron Brothers later and picking up some new supplies. That should get the motivation goo going.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 11, 2013)

@Kangaroo_Boy: Spiders be gone!!


----------



## Wither (Nov 11, 2013)

PurryFurry said:


> -wow such snip, so Deo, much gnome-



The fact that Deo has her avatar face and doesn't move an inch makes this the best damn thing ever. I was in a Skype call when I saw it and I laughed so hard I cried. Dear fucking lord, thank you, i loaf u.


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 11, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> @PurryFurry: Damn I love that piece. Keeping Deo on edge is _always _â€‹fun!



Hmm... O Rly?  Maybe I will do it moar!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 11, 2013)

PurryFurry said:


> Hmm... O Rly?  Maybe I will do it moar!



Oh please do. You know anyone that has a fear of gnomes and potatoes surely deserves it.

Hey, Deo, wanna come for a visit? I have plenty of gnomes and potatoes in the garden.
They're waiting for you.


----------



## Recel (Nov 11, 2013)

PurryFurry said:


> Hmm... O Rly?  Maybe I will do it moar!



It will end...





...badly. :V

And something for... Namba? Anyone knows a guy named Namba? Sounds vaguely unfamiliar...






Yeah, you're noticed, man.


----------



## Deo (Nov 11, 2013)

I hate you all. And your good artwork of goddamn evil gnmomes and disgusting potatoes. I have to go to bed, but mark my words, when I wake up this thread is gonna get it.


----------



## Namba (Nov 11, 2013)

Recel said:


> And something for... Namba? Anyone knows a guy named Namba? Sounds vaguely unfamiliar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in love with this.


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 11, 2013)

Deo said:


> I hate you all. And your good artwork of goddamn evil gnmomes and disgusting potatoes. I have to go to bed, but mark my words, when I wake up this thread is gonna get it.



That was not nearly as scary as I thought it would be


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> The fact that Deo has her avatar face and doesn't move an inch makes this the best damn thing ever. I was in a Skype call when I saw it and I laughed so hard I cried. Dear fucking lord, thank you, i loaf u.



I loaf u too!





(Sorry for bad pun).


Also, for the rest of you, I give you Miley Spider:


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 11, 2013)

Where is the Fallafal when you need em? Bread jokes are back!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 11, 2013)

PurryFurry said:


>



made another thing. much appropriate.






such edit. much fitting.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP3ijaEd47M


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 11, 2013)

Batsy said:


> made another thing. much appropriate.



Can't tell if shaking in fear of gnomes....
Or violently masturbating to gnomes..


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 11, 2013)

Batsy said:


> made another thing. much appropriate.




Wow!  Very seizure.  Super beauty.  Much appropriate.


----------



## Wither (Nov 11, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> Where is the Fallafal when you need em? Bread jokes are back!



But I-
... 
Yeah, where's Falaffel? Needs more bread.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> But I-
> ...
> Yeah, where's Falaffel? Needs more bread.



I'm pretty sure he's toast :V


----------



## Saga (Nov 11, 2013)

PurryFurry said:


> I loaf u too!








for seekrit.


----------



## Riho (Nov 11, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I'm pretty sure he's toast :V


If you've started a pun chain I'm going to draw a picture of you having an intimate moment with Riho. :V


----------



## Recel (Nov 11, 2013)

Riho said:


> If you've started a pun chain I'm going to draw a picture of you having an intimate moment with Riho. :V



But...but I thought... *snip* you cheated on me! *runs of crying* :V


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 11, 2013)

Riho said:


> If you've started a pun chain I'm going to draw a picture of you having an intimate moment with Riho. :V



alrighty then. i'm sure i will be pretty baked.


----------



## Saga (Nov 11, 2013)

Batsy said:


> alrighty then. i'm sure i will be pretty baked.


These puns are pretty stale


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 11, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I'm pretty sure he's toast :V








RIP Falaffel the Parrot

Also I miss Seekrit posting. He woulda been all over this.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 11, 2013)

Saga said:


> These puns are pretty stale



i swear to god i will knead to move out of this thread if this germ of a chain keeps rising :V

1000TH POST. WORTH IT.


----------



## Wither (Nov 11, 2013)

Saga said:


> for seekrit.





Gibby said:


> RIP Falaffel the Parrot
> 
> Also I miss Seekrit posting. He woulda been all over this.



Seekrit why? Seekrit... why... ;-;
Makes me legitimately sad that I haven't seen him anywhere online for so long.


----------



## Riho (Nov 11, 2013)

Batsy said:


> i swear to god i will knead to move out of this thread if this germ of a chain keeps rising :V
> 
> 1000TH POST. WORTH IT.


Well, I'd better draw that thing.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 11, 2013)

Batsy said:


> i swear to god i will knead to move out of this thread if this germ of a chain keeps rising :V
> 
> 1000TH POST. WORTH IT.



At yeast we'll know this thread won't be flat and boring.

BAM!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 11, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> At yeast we'll know this thread won't be flat and boring.
> 
> BAM!



THAT'S JUST HOW I ROLL


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 11, 2013)

Wait a minute, insulting invertebrates ON MY WATCH?!
Whoahoho, you just wait...

...untill i can finally draw...


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 11, 2013)

AS LONG AS IM AROUND THERE WILL NEVER BE A SHORTAGE OF GIANT BAD ASS BUGS!
You do not understand...
You do not know why we rage this war...
Why we can not stop....
Will not stop...
Why we will fight, and fight, and fight...

.untill we win...

Someone here better have played Gears of war or that entire reference was wasted (was awesome to drraw though).


----------



## Mentova (Nov 11, 2013)

I've played GoW but "For the Horde!" is more of a WoW thing.

(Horde is the best faction anyways) :V


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 11, 2013)

I feel the urge to jump on the breadwaggon.


----------



## Recel (Nov 11, 2013)

I have no good ideas now...

On a side note, this thread really helps me to get back to drawing, bit by bit. C:


----------



## Saga (Nov 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> Seekrit why? Seekrit... why... ;-;
> Makes me legitimately sad that I haven't seen him anywhere online for so long.


In memory I guess. Unless one day he comes back v_v


----------



## Riho (Nov 11, 2013)

Recel said:


> I have no good ideas now...
> 
> On a side note, this thread really helps me to get back to drawing, bit by bit. C:


Whenever we need to something interesting and creative, we can't do it. It's how FAF works.


----------



## Recel (Nov 11, 2013)

Riho said:


> Whenever we need to something interesting and creative, we can't do it. It's how FAF works.



Yeah...

I might have to start shipping FAFers together to pass time. I'll write names, put them in a hat, shake it a bit, than pull out two. The winners get a honeymoon picture together! :V


----------



## Namba (Nov 11, 2013)

hey deo


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I've played GoW but "For the Horde!" is more of a WoW thing.
> 
> (Horde is the best faction anyways) :V



I always remembered it as "For the queen..." which Raam says, but i heard someone say for the horde whilst talking about gears the other day and thought i was the one who got it wrong <_<


----------



## Hewge (Nov 11, 2013)

Recel said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I might have to start shipping FAFers together to pass time. I'll write names, put them in a hat, shake it a bit, than pull out two. The winners get a honeymoon picture together! :V



Put me in the hat please? <3

I want hot otter action.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 11, 2013)

Cause no way in hell I'm about to tinyurl all that shit right now. (Maybe later, when I'm bored.)
So for the sake of convenience, I'll keep the fairly stand-alone art pieces on the previous comment, and the grouped bits of art in this comment.   

*Link to First half of List: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...READ-THE-OP)?p=3945466&viewfull=1#post3945466 *


*SÌšÍ—Ì‘ÌÍ£Ì¶Í”Ì­Ì»Í–Í“OÌÍ¡Ì© Ì‰Ì”Ì‰ÌˆÌ…Ì¢Ì—Ì°ÍŽÌ¥ÌªÌœIÌÍ„Í¤Í’Ì‘Ì€Í¥Ì¨Ì®ÌŸÌ¥Ì–Ì© Í¯ÌÍ¨ÌŒÍ‘Í¥Í£Ì§Ì»ÍŽHÍ„Í«Í‘Í‚Í‚Ì‹Ì´Ì²ÍˆEÌ†ÌÍ¦Ì‹ÍÌœÌ¬Ì¼AÌ·Í‰Ì®ÌÌºRÌ†Í¤Í§Ì½Ì‘ÍœÌ¬ÍˆÌŸÍŽDÌƒÌÍ¯Ì¬Í‡Ì ÍŽÌ¬ Í†Ì”Ì€Ì‰Ì”Ì©YÌ…OÌÌ½Í¦ÌˆÌ¿Ì•Ì²Ì°ÍÍ™Ì²Ì Ì¬UÌ£Ì–Ì®Í‡ÌœÌºÌ© Ì”Í„Ì¯LÌƒÍ¥ÌšÍ¯Í†Í¤ÍIÌŒÍ©ÍÍ¦Í©Ì€ÌªÌŸÍ‡KÌšÌ„ÍžÌ­ÍˆE Í­Í¯Í¢Ì¥Í™Ì™ÌÌ Í…PÍªÍ«RÌ’Ì¶Ì²ÍˆÌ¬Ì¯Ì¬0Í§ÍÌ’Ì’Ì†Í¬ÌÌ·Í–Ì˜Ì±Ì©Ì³ÍšÌªNÍ‘Ì‹ÌÍ„Í¯Í¦ÍšÌ¼Í‡Ì£Ì¤Í‰Íš*

http://i.imgur.com/uRptdK4.png
http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/YES_zps9199bb3e.jpg
http://puu.sh/5aRUh.jpg
http://puu.sh/5aSNe.jpg
http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/faynom_zpsce8afc8d.jpg
ICKY NOOO RUN! : http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/tentaplz_zps17697e4d.png
http://puu.sh/5aWcL.jpg
http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/faythulu_zps2e5c4556.png
http://www.ezimba.com/work/131107C/ezimba16328541290200.gif

*The Dominatrix Debacle*
Why do they call you "Smutty Mutty"? (by recel) http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l495/Nemtudommit/Smuttymutt_zpse3eb5b17.jpg
YOU GET A PAIR: http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l495/Nemtudommit/Mentovagift_zpse933f428.jpg
DEALING OUT PUNISHMENT: (by gibby) http://puu.sh/5dl3o.jpg
SAY MY NAME BITCH (by zenia): http://i.imgur.com/VfMn8ID.png

Make a line, brotha: (kangaroo boy) http://i.imgur.com/ut33TFS.jpg

*420blazeitfggt AND SPIDERS!?!?:*
Toadidue hit dis shit: (mr sparta) http://i.imgur.com/gSJTov8.jpg
Dude like, like: (kangaroo boy) http://i.imgur.com/DfJy7Eh.jpg 
dude i cant even: (kangaroo boy) http://i.imgur.com/UEOKjCd.jpg
when lif hands you a jeffry: http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t632/fuertejuz/stoned001_zps5fb7e3af.jpg
dude: http://i.imgur.com/uH9tfER.png
wat: http://i.imgur.com/mPmUBZX.jpg
a helluva drug: http://i.imgur.com/AWstDLG.png
snorting coke: http://puu.sh/5dCiW.jpg (pigord faec palm; saga: http://i.imgur.com/2lgRem0.png )
Just say no Teal: http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/drugsno_zpsa6ed39ff.png
WHO NEEDS DRUGS WHEN YOU HAVE: (by harbinger) http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh59/Dessicata/IMG_1731_zps341bd3f8.jpg
NOPE: http://i.imgur.com/5zgrAyz.jpg
oh god why did drugs turn into spiders: http://i.imgur.com/UBF0z7G.png
noooo: (sparta) http://i.imgur.com/bsXg5I0.jpg
THE ONLY SOULTION: (kangaroo boy) http://i.imgur.com/EJLlfMJ.jpg
*I CAME IN LIKE A WREEEECKING BALL:*http://d.facdn.net/art/purryfurry/1384187636.purryfurry_miley-spider-wrecking-ball.jpg

*faf plz*
ned htwo0: http://i.imgur.com/UYPoblr.png
spectra plz: http://i.imgur.com/HHqLAKL.jpg
warf: http://i.imgur.com/ul8HKFg.png

*The Potato/Gnome Incident:*
COUNTING: (by recel) http://i.imgur.com/VtbVnl7.jpg
Turns out, Deo hates potatoes: http://i.imgur.com/ZkTwvaA.png
Stuff of nightmares: http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/gnometato_zpsd3c19272.png
oh god: http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/gnome_zps3138fa5b.gif
NO (nsfwish?): http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee508/TaelMoon/gnomesSFW_zps80c34f15.png
Curious...: (purryfurry) http://d.facdn.net/art/purryfurry/1384137936.purryfurry_quick-comic-deo-gnomes.jpg
ANOTHER: (percy) http://i.imgur.com/kFK95JR.png
hai: (riho): http://i.imgur.com/VZJfwYl.jpg
*Curiosity brutally murdered the cat:* http://i.imgur.com/1yh6Htm.jpg
[INTENSIFIES] http://www.ezimba.com/work/131112C/ezimba16328514321700.gif
YOU DONT EVEN GNO-ME: http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n635/LutiKriss/Untitled-1_zps3f1232a2.png
FIRE IN THE HOLE: ( http://d.facdn.net/art/purryfurry/1384207019.purryfurrpurrufrry)y_deo-pototo-comic.jpg
potado: (harbinger) http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh59/Dessicata/aef2a2204a9962aa951cbedf91dfc6e3_zpsc04e3a4c.jpg
heros: (zenia) http://i.imgur.com/cdXBGDw.png
*jesus christ what--:* (smelge) http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/Dealgo_zps571d70e0.gif
HE COMES: (smelge) http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/Jaws-Theme_zpsd48fbdba.jpg
He came: (smelge) http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/ending_zps15d284db.jpg
[horro intensifies]: (smelge) http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/wtDeo_zps031954e2.jpg
positioning orbital satellite: (ariel) https://d.facdn.net/art/arielmt/1384219022.arielmt_potatognomes.png
another one: (riho) http://i.imgur.com/0Kz2tMe.jpg
am i too late? (toby dingo) http://i.imgur.com/F98qNA1.jpg

*OH GOD:*(by deo) http://i.imgur.com/Yrb8xyC.jpg

*At The Movies with FAF:*
Ir remeeeember (Doing the Time Warp!) http://i.imgur.com
Leeeet's do the tiiime warp agaaaain!: (ozriel) http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/X_Blue_Eclipse_X/Mobile Uploads/1384275941821_zpseaa32d98.jpg
VIRGINS! BRING OUT YOUR VIRGINS!(rocky horror picture show newbie by riho): http://i.imgur.com/ArQq0EJ.jpg
More fab Rocky pics: (dire newt) http://i.imgur.com/a0p5Ya0.jpg
**CLICK**
"Welcome To, GIlligan's Island": (mr sparta) http://i.imgur.com/y5RefxF.png
GRAAARGH: (by deo) http://i.imgur.com/acn3i5c.png
Skipper! Look! (kangaroo boy): http://i.imgur.com/RMOSpD5.jpg
**CLICK** Sketch sheet by Gibby (BIRTH OF DEO JAWS) http://puu.sh/5hq8L.jpg
BWAAARGH (by gibby): http://puu.sh/5hugw.jpg
BEEP BOOP (jaws-2000 by harbinger): http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh59/Dessicata/IMG_1750_zpsad6df3a3.jpg
We're gonna need a bigger boat: http://i.imgur.com/At9kLh3.png


The Nine-to-Five Blues: 
A Lonely Club: http://i.imgur.com/InerCIw.png 
Meanwhile, back at the club: (by toshabi) http://i.imgur.com/mFpCvZk.png
If your face is a hopeless hollow of despair, can there be fangs? http://i40.tinypic.com/5bu2pj.png


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 11, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> @PurryFurry: Damn I love that piece. Keeping Deo on edge is _always _â€‹fun!



I give you... MOAR.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 11, 2013)

Potado


----------



## Zenia (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Smelge (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Riho (Nov 11, 2013)

Recel said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I might have to start shipping FAFers together to pass time. I'll write names, put them in a hat, shake it a bit, than pull out two. The winners get a honeymoon picture together! :V


That actually sounds like a fun idea! We could all do little pairings like this, it wouldn't have to be honeymoon pictures.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Wither (Nov 11, 2013)

Smelge said:


> -snip of... ._.-


Dear sweet fucking jesus.
what is THAT?


----------



## Riho (Nov 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> Dear sweet fucking jesus.
> what is THAT?


It looks like Not Deo.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> Dear sweet fucking jesus.
> what is THAT?


----------



## Wither (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm officially not sleeping tonight
...
or ever.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 11, 2013)

Gibby has been helping me set out a new art software and stuff, and this is exactly how I feel.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 11, 2013)

that poor strange man ;-;


----------



## Zerig (Nov 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> Dear sweet fucking jesus.
> what is THAT?



Clearly Deo has been infected by the Thing


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 11, 2013)

What mainsite furries think of FAF


----------



## Aetius (Nov 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> What mainsite furries think of FAF



What have we become?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 11, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> What have we become?



Terrible people.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 11, 2013)

Mentova and I have been hanging out as of late. Much fun was had


----------



## Riho (Nov 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Mentova and I have been hanging out as of late. Much fun was had


Oh, deary _me~ _â€‹:V


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 11, 2013)

Mentova in leather. 
Now I've seen everything (against my greatest wishes).


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Mentova and I have been hanging out as of late. Much fun was had



That is actually kind of cute!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 11, 2013)

Not a drawing, but I've done the faggiest thing in my art program.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Mentova and I have been hanging out as of late. Much fun was had


Now that's a mint I could suck on


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Now that's a mint I could suck on



Polo is not the only mint with a hole...


----------



## Corto (Nov 11, 2013)

Has the thread finally reached the part where it's a non-ending stream of porn?


----------



## Aleu (Nov 11, 2013)

Corto said:


> Has the thread finally reached the part where it's a non-ending stream of porn?



corto if you wanted porn you coulda just asked


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 11, 2013)

Corto said:


> Has the thread finally reached the part where it's a non-ending stream of porn?





Aleu said:


> corto if you wanted porn you coulda just asked



*EVERYONE FREEZE AND LAY THEIR PENCILS ON THE GROUND AND KICK THEM OVER TO ME RIGHT NOW*


----------



## Saga (Nov 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> *EVERYONE FREEZE AND LAY THEIR PENCILS ON THE GROUND AND KICK THEM OVER TO ME RIGHT NOW*


*â€‹FUCK DA POPO*


----------



## Mentova (Nov 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Mentova and I have been hanging out as of late. Much fun was had



Oh my :3c

I guess we couldn't hide the naughty truth forever~


----------



## Aetius (Nov 11, 2013)

...Straight to the porn folder you go!


----------



## Percy (Nov 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> *EVERYONE FREEZE AND LAY THEIR PENCILS ON THE GROUND AND KICK THEM OVER TO ME RIGHT NOW*


Do you want my shitty broken tablet? I insist o-o


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 11, 2013)

Corto said:


> Has the thread finally reached the part where it's a non-ending stream of porn?



You want porn? okay cortie poo!


----------



## Corto (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh Lord


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 11, 2013)

Corto said:


> Oh Lord



HOT CORTO XXXX PORN!

*USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST*


----------



## Percy (Nov 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> HOT CORTO XXXX PORN!


I came


----------



## Aleu (Nov 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> HOT CORTO XXXX PORN!



i am now frothing at the loins


----------



## Zenia (Nov 11, 2013)

Corto said:


> Has the thread finally reached the part where it's a non-ending stream of porn?


----------



## Mentova (Nov 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> HOT CORTO XXXX PORN!



I was kind of hoping it was gunna be combine porn.

PICK UP THAT DILDO CAN


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I was kind of hoping it was gunna be combine porn.
> 
> PICK UP THAT DILDO CAN



Sure...why not...After this pic..


----------



## Mentova (Nov 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Sure...why not...After this pic..



awww yeah!


----------



## Corto (Nov 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> HOT CORTO XXXX PORN


You're so lucky I'm not an admin.



Zenia said:


>


Now I'm a pokemon wearing a lifesaver.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 11, 2013)

Corto said:


> You're so lucky I'm not an admin.
> 
> 
> Now I'm a pokemon wearing a lifesaver.



You love me, and you know it. If you banned me, who'd make you coffee and send you naked pictures in exchange for columbian gold? Not Xaerun.


----------



## Corto (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, he sends me those pictures for free. Despite all my attempts to stop him.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 11, 2013)

Corto said:


> You're so lucky I'm not an admin.
> 
> 
> Now I'm a pokemon wearing a lifesaver.


I thought it was your dick. It's so large you have to wrap it around yourself like a saiyan does with their tail.
It's black because obviously black people have the biggest dicks.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You love me, and you know it. If you banned me, who'd make you coffee and send you naked pictures in exchange for columbian gold? Not Xaerun.



woah woah WOAH

how came _I _don't get naked pictures of you? :c

I've sent you so many ;_;


----------



## Corto (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, naked pictures are sent in order of seniority. I send mine to Arshes.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 11, 2013)

Corto said:


> Well, naked pictures are sent in order of seniority. I send mine to Arshes.



But the 3 of us are on the same level. >:C


----------



## Corto (Nov 11, 2013)

You are the eternal new guy. Also, seniority, not actual, you know, hierarchy. Otherwise I'd be forced to sent the pictures to Xaerun. And that won't happen.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 11, 2013)

The breadwaggon appears long gone, but I believe this could be relevant.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 11, 2013)

Corto said:


> You are the eternal new guy. Also, seniority, not actual, you know, hierarchy. Otherwise I'd be forced to sent the pictures to Xaerun. And that won't happen.



*TOO BAAAAAAAAAAD *Also I donno why you don't embrace xaerun's love. I'd fuck him.


----------



## Corto (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, he's an Aussie, a furry, and also has a dick. That's three strikes on my book.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 11, 2013)

Everyone here is sharing naked pictures of each other, and I'm just sittin' here at work masturbating.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 11, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Everyone here is sharing naked pictures of each other, and I'm just sittin' here at work masturbating.



it aint even tuesday yet


----------



## Mentova (Nov 11, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Everyone here is sharing naked pictures of each other, and I'm just sittin' here at work masturbating.



I would gladly post naked pictures of myself on here if I wouldn't get demodded and banned. I mean hell if you guys wanna look at my fat, hairy bod be my guest!


----------



## Wither (Nov 11, 2013)

Batsy said:


> it aint even tuesday yet


Why am I not getting sent anything?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> Why am I not getting sent anything?



4evuralone :V


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 11, 2013)

Corto said:


> Yeah, he sends me those pictures for free. Despite all my attempts to stop him.



But you like them and sent me a few of yours too.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 11, 2013)

Wait, so are we sexting eachother now?


----------



## Corto (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't like them. And I sent those because I periodically send naked pictures to all female members of the forum. I thought we've already discussed this.


----------



## Zerig (Nov 11, 2013)

And so the secret moderator porn ring is exposed.

Somebody call Fox News.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 11, 2013)

Corto said:


> You are the eternal new guy. Also, seniority, not actual, you know, hierarchy. Otherwise I'd be forced to sent the pictures to Xaerun. And that won't happen.



Since i'm older than both of you do I get these pics instead?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 11, 2013)

now thats a minty meat-a-ball!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 11, 2013)

I need an adult


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 11, 2013)

I get people begging me for naked pics all the time, you guys shouldn't be complaining.


----------



## Corto (Nov 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Since i'm older than both of you do I get these pics instead?


Really? I'm 32.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> now thats a minty meat-a-ball!



A-are you voring me sir?


*fapfapfap*




Aleu said:


> Since i'm older than both of you do I get these pics instead?


I can send you more to compensate if he does not send you any.


----------



## Zerig (Nov 11, 2013)

Corto said:


> Really? I'm 32.



Grampa Corto! Grampa Corto! 

Can we see your penis? Pleeeeease?


----------



## Corto (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry, I keep it on a locked safebox at the local bank. It'd be too much of a hazzle.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 11, 2013)

Naturally d.batty found your naked pics and wanted you inside him, Mentrova.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 11, 2013)

As you can see, folks, we have reached the climax of all FAF threads that ultimately ends in. porn.

And for some reason, I feel the need to flood Deo's inbox with pictures of gnomes and potatoes. I'm feeling rather sadistic today. XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 11, 2013)

Post drawings or I will infract for derailment


----------



## Corto (Nov 11, 2013)

FUCK THE POLICE


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Post drawings or I will infract for derailment



gibbeh no
check yer privilege


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Post drawings or I will infract for derailment





Corto said:


> FUCK THE POLICE



What happened?  Did I miss a memo!?

O.O;


----------



## Aleu (Nov 11, 2013)

Corto said:


> Really? I'm 32.


Holy shit I thought you were like 21


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 11, 2013)

Someone draw something.


----------



## Corto (Nov 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Holy shit I thought you were like 21


Oops yeah, finger slipped. I'm 42.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> A-are you voring me sir?
> 
> 
> *fapfapfap*
> ...


Its whatever you want it to be 

That didnt sound creepy or anything :|


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 11, 2013)

My feelings toward this thread at the moment.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 11, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> My feelings toward this thread at the moment.



Oldfags ruin everything :V


----------



## Percy (Nov 11, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> My feelings toward this thread at the moment.


I think I feel quite the opposite :3c


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 11, 2013)

Free mentova in Lingere again.


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 11, 2013)

Maybe FAF needs a separate porn forum?  I'm new but I can already tell everyone would be there.  And then all other threads would cease to exist.... oohhh... I see now.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 11, 2013)

And here I thought that Minty said he had never seen the Rocky Horror picture show! Now got picture of him dressed as the main character?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 11, 2013)

Corto said:


> Oops yeah, finger slipped. I'm 42.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 11, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> As you can see, folks, we have reached the climax of all FAF threads that ultimately ends in. porn.
> 
> And for some reason, I feel the need to flood Deo's inbox with pictures of gnomes and potatoes. I'm feeling rather sadistic today. XD


Usually it ends in a anti-religious circlejerk


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 11, 2013)

Now now guys CORTO is not that old! I remember back when I was 42... well... ok so maybe I don't remember that far back!


----------



## Namba (Nov 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


>


Corto has popsicles?


----------



## Saga (Nov 12, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> And here I thought that Minty said he had never seen the Rocky Horror picture show! Now got picture of him dressed as the main character?


----------



## Zerig (Nov 12, 2013)

Requesting a picture of FAF doing the Time Warp, please.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 12, 2013)

Saga said:


> RockyWhorePicturSho


I so wanna do a Mentova sketch all poof'd out like Frank N. Furter


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I so wanna do a Mentova sketch all poof'd out like Frank N. Furter



That's like...my wet dream :V

(I actually do have a deep love for Rocky Horror for reals)


----------



## kairi920 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Free mentova in Lingere again.



Honestly not sure what to think of this.... Wait, yes I am. That is true artistic talent, and I'm going to pretend that's the only reason I think it's great.


----------



## Percy (Nov 12, 2013)

kairi920 said:


> Honestly not sure what to think of this.... Wait, yes I am. That is true artistic talent, and I'm going to pretend that's the only reason I think it's great.


Oh you don't have to pretend. |3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 12, 2013)

kairi920 said:


> Honestly not sure what to think of this.... Wait, yes I am. That is true artistic talent, and I'm going to pretend that's the only reason I think it's great.


No, it's great because it's Mentova.


And the art of course :3


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 12, 2013)

So, I spent a good hour reading through this thread......


----------



## Percy (Nov 12, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> So, I spent a good hour reading through this thread......


Toshabi I love you
Welcome to this thread of comics


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 12, 2013)

Our master returns!!!!! My spell worked!


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> So, I spent a good hour reading through this thread......




Rubs her paws!
I caught another one! 
Muwhahahaha!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 12, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Usually it ends in a anti-religious circlejerk



Can I get in? I'm an Atheist. XD


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 12, 2013)

Holy crap are we talking about the Rocky Horror Picture Show? 
Just this last Halloween I dressed as Riff Raff and did a shadow-act production in front of the movie playing at a newly opened movie theater. Basically we synched out the actions on screen, got all cozy (and creepy) with the crowd, and sang along to every song with the crowd. 

We were expecting 100-175 people. There were over *400 people* there. 

Holy shit that was an awesome night. Much partying to be had. Rocky Horror Picture Show is such a fucking awesome tradition. 

That said,





*bonus* the picture i was trying to vaguely recreate: http://www.rockymusic.org/img/rhpsphotoscolor/RHPS-CRH03-RiffRaffTimeWarpL.jpg


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 12, 2013)

There's an old theater here in Long Beach that does a live action RHPS with the movie playing in the background.  All the actors are students and local volunteers.  When youre in the theater everyone gets a box of different stuff to throw during certain parts of the performance.  It. Is. So. Fucking. Fun.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2013)

I felt that the typo in the thread title should be addressed 
[URL=http://s1218.photobucket.com/user/Furycoffee/media/2a9c2c5a-ba76-4115-9550-01bc00fdf461_zpsb4989d7a.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 12, 2013)

I love how Gibby is the only one smiling


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I love how Gibby is the only one smiling


The helmet was supposed to block his eyes, but I derped up the height of it and couldn't be arsed to fix it :U


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 12, 2013)

Hehehe.
I never noticed "staring" until you pointed it out. 
All hell is about to break loose with that little mistake. It's gun bee furrrn XD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Ozriel (Nov 12, 2013)

Zerig said:


> Requesting a picture of FAF doing the Time Warp, please.


CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 12, 2013)

@Sarcastic Coffeecup: I broke mine.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> @Sarcastic Coffeecup: I broke mine.



You need a sturdy keyboard, and yes, I am a psychic.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> @Sarcastic Coffeecup: I broke mine.



I have spairs. Pushes one through the monitor to Mr. Fox.


----------



## Recel (Nov 12, 2013)

I hate you guys...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2013)

Recel said:


> *pic*


And this is why I shall not sleep anymore. I am feeling very postful and FAF has been too quiet today. Maybe the night shall bring some life in here.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 12, 2013)

- SEVERAL PAGES LATER -


Serbia Strong said:


> I thought all Gnomes were dudes and that they reproduce from a-sexual budding.


GET LEARNED ABOUT GNOMES- oh am I late?


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Ozriel (Nov 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> There's an old theater here in Long Beach that does a live action RHPS with the movie playing in the background.  All the actors are students and local volunteers.  When youre in the theater everyone gets a box of different stuff to throw during certain parts of the performance.  It. Is. So. Fucking. Fun.



Lets do the time warp again!
So you'll be riff-raff. Any other people have a preference of characters to drawn as?


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Lets do the time warp again!
> So you'll be riff-raff. Any other people have a preference of characters to drawn as?


ALL RIGHT, I'LL ADMIT IT.
I'VE NEVER SEEN THE ROCKY HORROR PICTURE SHOOOOW *record scratch*


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 12, 2013)

Riho said:


> ALL RIGHT, I'LL ADMIT IT.
> I'VE NEVER SEEN THE ROCKY HORROR PICTURE SHOOOOW *record scratch*



You'll need a virgin spanking. Seriously, if all the FAFers were localized, I'd make a meet.


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 12, 2013)

Well I had to sleep sometime.


----------



## Recel (Nov 12, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Put me in the hat please? <3
> 
> I want hot otter action.



I read back to find this post. And saw Zenia this'd it. Two people, one idea. I. Have. To. Draw. It! :3

Be right back with a picture, chains, whips, a parrot and a psychology degree!


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)

Recel said:


> I read back to find this post. And saw Zenia this'd it. Two people, one idea. I. Have. To. Draw. It! :3
> 
> Be right back with a picture, chains, whips, a parrot and a psychology degree!


Put me in the hat too!


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Lets do the time warp again!
> So you'll be riff-raff. Any other people have a preference of characters to drawn as?



Er, well I was gonna call Riff Raff. (see above previous drawing). If not Riff Raff then I have to be Eddie (_played _by meatloaf) I just _gotta_ be the Rock N Roller on the motorcycle. 

[video=youtube;7qbOaaSGLmI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qbOaaSGLmI[/video]



Riho said:


> ALL RIGHT, I'LL ADMIT IT.
> I'VE NEVER SEEN THE ROCKY HORROR PICTURE SHOOOOW *record scratch*



All virgins must be marked with a red *V* on their forehead with the finest lipstick. 

And they _do_ sit in the front row.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2013)

I've never seen it or really heard of it

gimmie dat v


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 12, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Er, well I was gonna call Riff Raff. (see above previous drawing). If not Riff Raff then I have to be Meatloaf. I just _gotta_ be the Rock N Roller on the motorcycle.



I was actually going to cast you for that one, meatloaf...or Eddie.


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Recel (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2013)

Sounds like a great idea.

Getting shipped with me as a lottery prize!


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Many LoL's will happen!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2013)

Recel said:


> *pic*


Best comic in this thread so far


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I was actually going to cast you for that one, meatloaf...or Eddie.



Ah. That's right. Eddie. 

Or don't you mean, _*EDDIIIEE!*_ (said in adorably signsongy and excited voice)

Also: 


Ozriel said:


> Lets do the time warp again!
> So you'll be riff-raff. Any other people have a preference of characters to drawn as?



I did not see that drawing until now! That is amazing, and the Criminologist is awesome.


----------



## Namba (Nov 12, 2013)

Recel said:


> *stuff*


Makes perfect sense to me. Let's do it.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Lets do the time warp again!
> So you'll be riff-raff. Any other people have a preference of characters to drawn as?



Oh damn, I have to get in on this.

If Riff-Raff and Eddie are already taken, I'll genderbend and do Columbia and play her role too


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 12, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Oh damn, I have to get in on this.
> 
> If Riff-Raff and Eddie are already taken, I'll genderbend and do Columbia and play her role too



Alright, or you could be rocky. We need a Brad, Rocky, Janet, Magenta, and the good Dr. Scott.


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 12, 2013)

Count me in. *dives into hat*


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Alright, or you could be rocky. We need a Brad, Rocky, Janet, Magenta, and the good Dr. Scott.



My Rocky indoctrination was in college and I had no clue what was going on and the lights went down and people chanted 
"Lips! Lips! Lips! and then the lips appeared on the screen and then I had rice tossed on me and the indoctrination began! 

I like Magenta My fur is reddish brown already!


----------



## Lobar (Nov 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Alright, or you could be rocky. We need a Brad, Rocky, Janet, Magenta, and the good Dr. Scott.



Brad's a little too straight-laced, and my character doesn't work for Rocky at all.  I forgot about Dr. Scott, but Gibby should be Dr. Scott maybe because krauts.

I like Columbia, I don't mind being Columbia. ;>_>


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Alright, or you could be rocky. We need a Brad, Rocky, Janet, Magenta, and the good Dr. Scott.


I don't really know who these are, but Dr. Scott sounds like my kind of a character


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Alright, or you could be rocky. We need a Brad, Rocky, Janet, Magenta, and the good Dr. Scott.


Since I know titties about Rocky Horror but am a huge whore, could I be sitting in the corner with the aforementioned "V of loserness" on my forehead?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm going to work on it tonight. Hopefully I can have it up before bed or after work.



Riho said:


> Since I know titties about Rocky Horror but am a huge whore, could I be sitting in the corner with the aforementioned "V of loserness" on my forehead?



Better role: Transylvanian dancer #1.




Tailmon1 said:


> My Rocky indoctrination was in college and I had no clue what was going on and the lights went down and people chanted
> "Lips! Lips! Lips! and then the lips appeared on the screen and then I had rice tossed on me and the indoctrination began!
> 
> I like Magenta My fur is reddish brown already!



You get to have elbow sex with d.Batty.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Wither (Nov 12, 2013)

That about sums up the last 10 pages or so


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 12, 2013)

Lobar said:


> If Riff-Raff and Eddie are already taken, I'll genderbend and do Columbia and play her role too



This essentially makes you my groupie. 
Meet me backstage for some rockin' rollin' good times, sweet cheeks.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 12, 2013)

So are we doing movie/TV parodies now? I am totally going to do Deo's Island, if that's the case.


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> So are we doing movie/TV parodies now? I am totally going to do Deo's Island, if that's the case.


If you're making a Parody of Gilligan's Island, I'll be the Harlem Globetrotters. :V


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 12, 2013)

OK here we go

Deo is Gilligan

 Not sure about the skipper

Gnarl and Tailmon are the millionaire and his wife

Zenia is the movie star

Not sure about the progessor 

Aleu is Mary Ann

Not sure how this will turn out.


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> OK here we go
> 
> Deo is Gilligan
> 
> ...


I'll take the proffessor, just because.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 12, 2013)

This is going to be fun.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> OK here we go
> 
> Deo is Gilligan
> 
> ...



Gnarl and Tailmon are the millionaire and his wife

makes sense to me. Holds Gnarl's arm! (Dont tell his wife!)


----------



## kairi920 (Nov 12, 2013)

Any female characters leftover to be cast as?


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 12, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> OK here we go
> 
> Deo is Gilligan
> 
> ...



You can make me anyone you want, I do not care who I am specifically.

And in case you haven't noticed, there is a typo in your list.  I have never heard of the Progessor before.

Edit:  There is another one?  Well, put my name in the hat then.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Sounds like a great idea.
> 
> Getting shipped with me as a lottery prize!


Knowing my luck if I were shipped with you it would be off to some war.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll get in on this.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Knowing my luck if I were shipped with you it would be off to some war.



I will now refer to having sex as combat.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I will now refer to having sex as combat.



Tactical phallus.

Also put me in the lottery. I want to see where this goes.

Probably get to working on Deo's island since your so intrigued.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I'm going to work on it tonight. Hopefully I can have it up before bed or after work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I forgot about that part. I should watch it tonight to refresh my memory.
Then after that I'll try to get some sketches done.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2013)

Was looking through some old doodles and ended up captioning one


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 12, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> Gnarl and Tailmon are the millionaire and his wife
> 
> makes sense to me. Holds Gnarl's arm! (Dont tell his wife!)


Forgive the pun but I couldn't resist... I'll buy that!


----------



## Percy (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh wait am I being left out of something again? :c


----------



## Antronach (Nov 12, 2013)

Join the club.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 12, 2013)

Percy said:


> Oh wait am I being left out of something again? :c


You can be the SS Minnow! Or that one guy who tried to hunt Gilligan in the third or was it second season.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 12, 2013)

Percy said:


> Oh wait am I being left out of something again? :c



You will be the surprise

Edit: just finished the sketch, ill go over it in GIMP to finish it up. You people will go crazy over how I drew you.

Second edit: I switched some people around. Aleu is out.


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 12, 2013)

Feel free to throw PurryFurry into any art if you'd like.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 12, 2013)

PurryFurry said:


> Feel free to throw PurryFurry into any art if you'd like.


Yes someone draw PF cuz she has contributed some cool stuff to the thread. I'll try later but be warned, I suck at drawing cats.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll just be over here in a corner lamenting being so late on everything that I might as well be on the Satellite of Love IRL.  Who's my Crow and Tom Servo?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2013)

Someone should draw lewd things of me and Aetius/Crusader Mike/Serbia Strong


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Yes someone draw PF cuz she has contributed some cool stuff to the thread. I'll try later but be warned, I suck at drawing cats.



Pff it's been said before, but this thread's not about quality.  It's about the fact that... wait what is this thread about again?  Bread or porn or something?


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 12, 2013)

PurryFurry said:


> Pff it's been said before, but this thread's not about quality.  It's about the fact that... wait what is this thread about again?  Bread or porn or something?



Pansexuality, bad puns, and discounts on mod shipping costs.  :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2013)

I've been thinking of doing a kind of request stream for tommorow evening (britbong time).

Would anyone be interested if I did one? I did one already but only a few people bothered to turn up or even seem to notice.

Respond or this my post or whatever.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I've been thinking of doing a kind of request stream for tommorow evening (britbong time).
> 
> Would anyone be interested if I did one? I did one already but only a few people bothered to turn up or even seem to notice.
> 
> Respond or this my post or whatever.



How late in the evening?  Go-home time for me is 0130 UTC.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> How late in the evening?  Go-home time for me is 0130 UTC.



Something like 7pm onwards to 12/1

I'm really making the stream for another reason

Detail : http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/5248058/

Basically I want people to throw a few things at me, have a chat, derp around, attempt some "proper" practise and have some FAFA doodles in between for everyone. It'll be through Join.me so I won't be on voice or blasting my disgusting taste in music into everyone's ears. 

People seemed to like the tinychat I made, as well as the few people who joined my doodlestream, so I might make it into a regular thing.

So if y'all'd like to come in, that'd be great.

Watch, even.

If not, just coming in is fine.

please


----------



## kairi920 (Nov 12, 2013)

If I could get on at the right time, I'd love to show up, it sounds like a really fun time.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd be up for it, but I have no idea what 7pm equates to in my time (EST).


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2013)

kairi920 said:


> If I could get on at the right time, I'd love to show up, it sounds like a really fun time.



It will be if people turn up!

But even if it's just a handful I'm still gonna rock that shit.



Dire Newt said:


> I'd be up for it, but I have no idea what 7pm equates to in my time (EST).



It's okay, I don't know shit about EST anyway.

But rule of thumb is that It's the general eveningish time in the UK, it can happen at p much any time, it WILL be posted in this thread (unless mods say no), and fridays/saturdays/even sundays are the most likely possible days.

I'm doing one tommorow because I'm awesome.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 12, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I'd be up for it, but I have no idea what 7pm equates to in my time (EST).



If you mean U.S. EST time, I already looked it up.  It's 2pm from where you live.


----------



## Percy (Nov 12, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> If you mean U.S. EST time, I already looked it up.  It's 2pm from where you live.


Damn, I'm going to be occupied then. :c


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Something like 7pm onwards to 12/1
> 
> I'm really making the stream for another reason
> 
> ...


If I can get the stream to work on my phone then totally. My PC is fuckered again for now, and my mates laptop is on the fritz as well. I remember watching Sir Rob do a stream once through my phone so hopefully. I know the UK is 8 hours ahead for me, easy cuz I used to live there.(in Yateley)


----------



## kairi920 (Nov 12, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> If you mean U.S. EST time, I already looked it up.  It's 2pm from where you live.



What would that be in the Midwest, say Iowa for example?


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 12, 2013)

Percy said:


> Damn, I'm going to be occupied then. :c



Same. Damn you, university!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> If I can get the stream to work on my phone then totally. My PC is fuckered again for now, and my mates laptop is on the fritz as well. I remember watching Sir Rob do a stream once through my phone so hopefully.



Yeah, Join.me has its own phone thing. Coffee watched me via his fellytone so it should be fineish.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 12, 2013)

kairi920 said:


> What would that be in the Midwest, say Iowa for example?



Iowa is located in the central time zone, which is one hour before EST time.  Could anyone just look it up next time?  I have a website but I am not sure if posting links is frowned upon here.


----------



## Percy (Nov 12, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Same. Damn you, university!


Damn you lab project that will probably occupy 5 hours of my time :c

Oh well, I'm looking forward to seeing the outcome of the stream. o-o


----------



## kairi920 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll definitely try to show up, but I may be a few hours late.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm back now. Here's the cast of Deo's Island






Go crazy.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 12, 2013)

I have to remember not to post the comics I put effort into at the end of the page... cause then no one will see them :<

Either that, or nobody likes my comics and I've got a big ego.

Either one I can believe :V


----------



## Saga (Nov 12, 2013)

So, tomorrow, at 7pm eng time, and I think he's said he'd go until midnight.
K
Thats 2pm on the east coast, until 7pm.

BE THERE OR BE RECTANGLE

dont forget to post linx gibbers
also you should go to bed because its 4:30am in england

ilu~ :v?


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm the skipper, brave and sure!


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey look. Tomorrow is my day off.


----------



## Corto (Nov 13, 2013)

So, livestreaming porn now?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 13, 2013)

Corto said:


> So, livestreaming porn now?


It's how we do


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 13, 2013)

Corto said:


> So, livestreaming porn now?



It wouldn't be FAF without it.


----------



## Corto (Nov 13, 2013)

Also someone make sure Zeke watches this.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 13, 2013)

I wake up and see this. What happened to Wither?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ME2lzgvmYY


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks like he sung his last tune.

At least for the next few days.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I wake up and see this. What happened to Wither?



I doubt anyone will give you an answer, BRN got the chop too.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 13, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Looks like he sung his last tune.
> 
> At least for the next few days.


Had me really scared because I saw the red name and slash. Red used to mean permaban, and orange for temp.



Mr. Fox said:


> I doubt anyone will give you an answer, BRN got the chop too.


I noticed that too. I wonder what is going on


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I noticed that too. I wonder what is going on



Too many warnings, maybe, or it could be his last thread he started. It did seem a little pointless.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 13, 2013)

You just cant go to sleep these days around the forums! To much crazy stuff happens. This old lady scratches
her head. I've gotten myself banned two times from the art forum and the regular one for being stupid. I'm trying
to not repeat that. To much interesting stuff happens here to miss.


----------



## Recel (Nov 13, 2013)

*Public service announcement:*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 13, 2013)

Recel said:


> *Public service announcement:*


----------



## Recel (Nov 13, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> *snip*


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 13, 2013)

i have *"PIRATIZED"* D.batty. hope he likes it! find it here


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2013)

It's 5pm here! 

I will be streaming at 7pm.

I'm currently lubing myself up ready for the Gibbystream. I hope y'all are ready!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 13, 2013)

I brought my KY and some bondage gear just for you dear.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 13, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> I brought my KY and some bondage gear just for you dear.



Aaaaaaaaaand suddenly this got really awkward.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 13, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Aaaaaaaaaand suddenly this got really awkward.


It's not only awkward, this is plain scary.
I am afraid for my life


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's 5pm here!
> 
> I will be streaming at 7pm.
> 
> I'm currently lubing myself up ready for the Gibbystream. I hope y'all are ready!


how the fook are we suposto know where you're streaming?


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It's not only awkward, this is plain scary.
> I am afraid for my life



Geeze I didnt think I'd scare you that much? I cant reach through the monitor and grab you.
I will be there the last one was fun.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 13, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> how the fook are we suposto know where you're streaming?


There shall be a link when the time comes.


----------



## Riho (Nov 13, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> I brought my KY and some bondage gear just for you dear.


Dammit, we can't go in the same clothes!
It'll look weird.


----------



## Deo (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry I'm late. I've been hectic and busy.











And are we or aren't we doing Gilligan's Island?






And terrible news, the one time I draw porn (Deo pegging Mentova) I accidentally leave it on the desktop of the family computer. I am just hoping nobody noticed it. Oh god. *embarrassed*


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 13, 2013)

Mr. Sparta already drew Deo's island, it may be on the previous page.  By the way, 30 minutes until Gibby's art stream (or at least his designated time).


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2013)

MACHINEGOOBY

NEVER STOPS

NEVER RESTS

BUILT ON INSOMNIA

FUELLED BY AUTISM

BRINGS ART FOR ALL

goodness deo let me love you multiple times

I love your draws and want to see more of them ;-;



A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Mr. Sparta already drew Deo's island, it may be on the previous page.  By the way, 30 minutes until Gibby's art stream (or at least his designated time).



Yeah I'm sitting with all my shit ready trying to warm up. Also am focusing on breathing exercises.

ANXIETY WAH WAH.

Prepare for... _mixed results_.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 13, 2013)

Deo said:


> And terrible news, the one time I draw porn (Deo pegging Mentova) I accidentally leave it on the desktop of the family computer. I am just hoping nobody noticed it. Oh god. *embarrassed*



I don't know if I should be proud or ashamed that I am in the only porn thing you've drawn. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2013)

Seriously though I love The Deovacuus.

Final boss of the forum

with extra metal


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 13, 2013)

gibby can you post the link once you start your stream?


----------



## Deo (Nov 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> MACHINEGOOBY
> 
> NEVER STOPS
> 
> ...



I love you oodles Gibby.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 13, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> I brought my KY and some bondage gear just for you dear.



TOO FAR DOWN THE RABBIT HOLE.


----------



## Recel (Nov 13, 2013)

I leave you guys for half an hour, and it's already bondage gear, transformers, and talk about pegging Mentova...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2013)

HERE IS MY STREAM CLICK THIS FUCKING THING

Going on for plenty of time.

Keep in mind that I'm also using this as my "normal" drawing session as well as FAF doodles. So expect me to do a bit of boring stuff as well as fun things!

I'm also shaking like mad right now so don't be disappointed if anything looks like shit.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't know about anyone else, but I'd think Deo would do better as the Skipper:


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 13, 2013)

Recel said:


> I leave you guys for half an hour, and it's already bondage gear, transformers, and talk about pegging Mentova...



It isn't a party until someone starts talking about pegging our neighborhood friendly town-bike Mentova. :V


----------



## Deo (Nov 13, 2013)

Recel said:


> I leave you guys for half an hour, and it's already bondage gear, transformers, and talk about pegging Mentova...


----------



## Recel (Nov 13, 2013)

Adorable Deo face! :3


----------



## Deo (Nov 13, 2013)

DEO GIBBY DRAW CHALLENGE FUN THING


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2013)

ALL HAIL THE CHEESE DUO


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 13, 2013)

This challenge has been sponsored by Kraft Cracker Barrel. Real cheese, real fun!


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 13, 2013)

Them feels when all the funs happen whil your on the jarb with no access to le arts. >:[


----------



## Deo (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2013)

Okay, that's the stream over with.

To those who came - thanks for coming. You rock.

Due to how I've been feeling most of the way through before, during, and after, I'm afraid this won't become a regular thing.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Okay, that's the stream over with.
> 
> To those who came - thanks for coming. You rock.
> 
> Due to how I've been feeling most of the way through before, during, and after, I'm afraid this won't become a regular thing.


Dammit, I missed most of it because of math. Then I hop off to use the bathroom and make popcorn and it is over. Curse you Gibby!


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for doing it Gibby! I enjoyed watching.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 13, 2013)

That stream was fun, you should do more.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Them feels when all the funs happen whil your on the jarb with no access to le arts. >:[



 Don't worry--I know the feeling. Most days I'm balls deep in work when the cool stuff happens. We should start a club.


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Okay, that's the stream over with.
> 
> To those who came - thanks for coming. You rock.
> 
> Due to how I've been feeling most of the way through before, during, and after, I'm afraid this won't become a regular thing.


It was more like a river... of doodles! Good stuff.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Okay, that's the stream over with.
> 
> To those who came - thanks for coming. You rock.
> 
> Due to how I've been feeling most of the way through before, during, and after, I'm afraid this won't become a regular thing.



I was only able to stick around for the first half of the stream, but it was still fun while my time lasted.  Kudos to you Gibby for making my art look like complete crap, even if it already looked like crap itself.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 13, 2013)

what'd I miss?


omg I killed jaws deo D:


----------



## kairi920 (Nov 13, 2013)

Damn, a mere half hour late, so close. School always has to get in the way of fun.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 13, 2013)

Fay V said:


> what'd I miss?
> 
> 
> omg I killed jaws deo D:



And snape kills dumbledore.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2013)

Fay V said:


> what'd I miss?
> 
> 
> omg I killed jaws deo D:


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 13, 2013)

Why do all the cool things happen when I'm out having a life?


----------



## Deo (Nov 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


>



I couldn't sleep, so I get here and this is what I find. No wonder I couldn't sleep, glorious things were being drawn and posted. This is amazing Gibby.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> HERE IS MY STREAM CLICK THIS FUCKING THING
> 
> Going on for plenty of time.
> 
> ...


it aint working on my windows 8 piece of !@@#+_)( oops droped my pencil on the key board!


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> it aint working on my windows 8 piece of !@@#+_)( oops droped my pencil on the key board!


Being the bearer of bad news is never nice but I've been lurking and I think it's over with now.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 13, 2013)

I noticed: I shall stand up with quivering lip and quietly sob into my popcorn!


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Never let your tears wash away the butter my friend.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 13, 2013)

What are you doing!?

That butter could have gone to starving children!

What a waste.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 13, 2013)

Deo-sharks need more freakin laserbeams attached to their heads.






I also really want to contribute more, this thread is fun as hell, but its hard finding the time


----------



## Saga (Nov 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> HERE IS MY STREAM CLICK THIS FUCKING THING
> 
> Going on for plenty of time.
> 
> ...


God damnit
I fucking slept through the stream
THE ONE DAY I TAKE A NAP....


----------



## Riho (Nov 13, 2013)

I should have skipped my damn art class.
Waaaaaah I might never see another Gibbles stream waaaah


----------



## Percy (Nov 13, 2013)

Saga said:


> God damnit
> I fucking slept through the stream
> THE ONE DAY I TAKE A NAP....


I had chemistry lab for almost 5 hours. At least you had a chance >.>


----------



## Riho (Nov 13, 2013)

So basically the only people who saw Gibby's stream were the ones who weren't in college or similar?
GIBBY MAKE YOUR STREAMS ON WEEKENDS.


----------



## Saga (Nov 13, 2013)

Riho said:


> So basically the only people who saw Gibby's stream were the ones who weren't in college or similar?
> GIBBY MAKE YOUR STREAMS ON WEEKENDS.


Plot twist: I was sleeping...
_IN CLASS :V_â€‹


----------



## Zenia (Nov 13, 2013)

I was at work. wah sobsob

I think I will bring my laptop and tablet to work on Friday/Saturday. It is weird drawing on the laptop... but I will give it a shot. XD


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 13, 2013)

Riho said:


> So basically the only people who saw Gibby's stream were the ones who weren't in college or similar?
> GIBBY MAKE YOUR STREAMS ON WEEKENDS.



I'm in college and I was able to watch it :v


----------



## Antronach (Nov 13, 2013)

I love living off of my savings.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 13, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> I brought my KY and some bondage gear just for you dear.



Oh yeah, that's going in the sig!



Recel said:


> I leave you guys for half an hour, and it's already bondage gear, transformers, and talk about pegging Mentova...



And this surprises you?


----------



## Riho (Nov 13, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I'm in college and I was able to watch it :v


Well fuck you too. <3


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 13, 2013)

Riho said:


> Well fuck you too. <3



GIMME KISS?


----------



## Riho (Nov 13, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> GIMME KISS?


Somebody draw me a picture of Riho kissing newt, as I don't have access to my tablet currently.

I hope you're happy, smartass >:3


----------



## Mentova (Nov 14, 2013)

riho you are like 15

stop :c


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 14, 2013)

Riho said:


> Somebody draw me a picture of Riho kissing newt, as I don't have access to my tablet currently.
> 
> I hope you're happy, smartass >:3



Maybe I should go at it. I could use a sketch break.

Also, he's 16, Mentrova. I checked.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 14, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Also, he's 16, Mentrova. I checked.


Oh good, for a second there I thought he was acting immature. :V


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 14, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


>



... We're gonna need a bigger thread.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 14, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Don't worry--I know the feeling. Most days I'm balls deep in work when the cool stuff happens. We should start a club.



Count me in for our own club.










I have no fucking clue.


----------



## Riho (Nov 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> riho you are like 15
> 
> stop :c


Sorry. Went too far. ;-;


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 14, 2013)

Toshabi said:


>



Not cool I am almost out of smokes.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 14, 2013)

That will either get em to quit or make em want another one of those!


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> riho you are like 15
> 
> stop :c


----------



## Wrobel (Nov 14, 2013)

[12:13:22 AM] Wrobel: And now I shall play a ukulele with my cock at midnight, as is my custom.






Alrighty, it's about time I got more into this. Tomorrow I draw other peeps instead of selfies and random chat shenanigans. 

At least if I can keep up with you guys.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 14, 2013)

Toshabi is the contrary version of hyper-awareness.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2013)

More or less what was going on around 1.30am


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


>


*YOU'RE GONNA NEED A BIGGER BOAT

*â€‹chompchomchompchomp


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Okay, that's the stream over with.
> 
> To those who came - thanks for coming. You rock.
> 
> Due to how I've been feeling most of the way through before, during, and after, I'm afraid this won't become a regular thing.



I realise I should elaborate on this a little bit as I don't think it's clear enough as I've been asked about it a couple of times:

>I enjoyed having you all in, it was fun
>Stage fright, serious stage fright
>Could honestly do with less anxiety attacks right now
>Pressure was a bit much, felt like I broke my art
>I still enjoy this thread and contributing to it

So yeah I would actually like to stream again. It just doesn't strike me as a good idea to make it a regular thing. So it'd be a kind of surprise I guess? I'd have to do it when I'm actually in a real positive mood at the time.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 14, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> [12:13:22 AM] Wrobel: And now I shall play a ukulele with my cock at midnight, as is my custom.



That must be hard to do (well) with flippers.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 14, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> That must be hard to do (well) with flippers.


The cock helps with the plucking.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 14, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> The cock helps with the plucking.



Dontcha mean with the clucking? :V :V :V


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 14, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Dontcha mean with the clucking? :V :V :V


I've been outpunned. You win and I admit defeat.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 14, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> [image]
> I have no fucking clue.



Holy crap this is the most amazing thing. Tricksters will always be my favorite types of characters. The Coyote, Renad the Fox types, Crow, Loki, etc)



Rilvor said:


> Toshabi is the contrary version of hyper-awareness.



We will let you in our club because just because your face is a hollow despair of dark hopelessness, it doesn't mean you don't have a fang we don't know of. Also you are super cool and drink absinth. 



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> More or less what was going on around 1.30am



Oh man--I hadn't played TF2 in forever. That was so much fun. *Lord Coffee and CC are utterly unstoppable and OP together.*. Ultra-heals and well timed ubercharges as I unleashed unholy hell from a spinning Russian murder machine. We utterly dominated the kill board (but to be fair, we were the only ones actually using *team work*)



Deo said:


> *YOU'RE GONNA NEED A BIGGER BOAT
> 
> *â€‹chompchomchompchomp



Oh man. I gotta draw that super intense, cigarette hanging numbly from mouth expression when he says it. I'm at work for another six hours fml.


*EDIT:*

Also, the original link collection comment is now entirely fucking full. I mean the 25,000 character limit, and I've snipped down unnecessary descriptions and links all over. It has been updated to comment 1258.

Short of everyone not drawing anything else, the only solution is to make another comment (out of the two that are already made)---or to tiny-url everything. So I'll probably suck it sometime tomorrow or the next and stop putting off the latter, unless more art blows up before I can, in which I'll be just making another comment. 

Unless anyone else knows of something that's currently escaping me. In the mean time, the collection:

Random and Selected Artist Works: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...olutions)-(READ-THE-OP)?p=3945466#post3945466

Certain and Selected Debacles:http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...olutions)-(READ-THE-OP)?p=3945466#post3945466


----------



## Recel (Nov 14, 2013)

I see the stream gave a lot of ideas to people. Some fun drawringz you guys made!
And I want to thank CC for making those lists, so people can browse around and see what happened without missing much.


On an unrelated note, I have to resign from this thread. My tablete, that survived fire, water and being broke in half, finally gave in, due to my moms cleaning skills... not yay... (I blame Deo, because... something... >:V)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 14, 2013)

I have an idea for some art if anyone is interested?

I was just looking over some threads on FAF from way back from humble beginnings and boy, the attitude of FAF has shifted substantially since that time. 

So instead of hijacking the thread and asking just WTF happened, maybe someone here is clever enough to draw up a visual aid instead.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 14, 2013)

Recel said:


> And I want to thank CC for making those lists, so people can browse around and see what happened without missing much.



Ahhh no need to thank me. No one asked for it but me so I won't pretend I'm providing some highly demanded service. 

But I truly do appreciate the thanks.



Mr. Fox said:


> So instead of hijacking the thread and asking just WTF happened, maybe someone here is clever enough to draw up a visual aid instead.



Uh. A visual aide for what? C'mon man clarify a bit.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 14, 2013)

I dont get it, i thought breeding huntsman spiders got all the girls?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 14, 2013)

Fucking lol, I really hate spiders.



CoyoteCaliente said:


> Uh. A visual aide for what? C'mon man clarify a bit.



Basically what I am suggesting is something like a timeline of FAF.

And since the nature of this thread has been rather cheery and festive up to now, maybe something comedic?


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 14, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Basically what I am suggesting is something like a timeline of FAF.
> 
> And since the nature of this thread has been rather cheery and festive up to now, maybe something comedic?



Oh christ... You're asking for a visual summary of sorts? One that spans about *three threads* and something like *150 pages* worth of conversation and randomly doodled images?

That'd be one helluva thing. 

Any takers?


----------



## Antronach (Nov 14, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> *image*
> 
> I dont get it, i thought breeding huntsman spiders got all the girls?


I personally think the pic's better if you think the spider's talking. Poor fellow. :<

Perhaps regarding the the FAF timeline poster, they're be multiple artists to tackle it.


----------



## BRN (Nov 14, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Oh christ... You're asking for a visual summary of sorts? One that spans about *three threads* and something like *150 pages* worth of conversation and randomly doodled images?
> 
> That'd be one helluva thing.
> 
> ...


Not of FAF:A, just FaF. 

Which, frankly, could be done in three words: "strangelove rides reality".


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Oh christ... You're asking for a visual summary of sorts? One that spans about *three threads* and something like *150 pages* worth of conversation and randomly doodled images?
> 
> That'd be one helluva thing.
> 
> Any takers?



Maybe. But I've only been here since 2010. Rilvor would have to help me fill in the time before I got here. I like the multiple artists idea. I totally call dibs on the 2010 RAEGFEST and the Cub Ban thread.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 14, 2013)

BRN said:


> Not of FAF:A, just FaF.
> 
> Which, frankly, could be done in three words: "strangelove rides reality".



Ahhhh okay. 
So in that case--agreed.



Deo said:


> Maybe. But I've only been here since 2010. Rilvor would have to help me fill in the time before I got here. I like the multiple artists idea. I totally call dibs on the 2010 RAEGFEST and the Cub Ban thread.



Or the one guy who got banned for "Tracing with permission" came here, bitched so much that Dragoneer personally showed up to tell him that he's permbanning him from the site simply for being an immature prat. 

Then there was the one time I flipped out on Draconas but that scene is pretty much repeated in different forms all over.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2013)

I joined five months after Deo did but I honestly can't believe right now that I can't pull anything worthwhile out of my head. My 16 y/o self was too different.

I fondly remember DD's babby, though.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 14, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I fondly remember DD's babby, though.



DD's babby was probably one of the most astounding events to ever wreck this thread. 
I would ask where DD is now, but I know where---parenting.


----------



## Namba (Nov 14, 2013)

Guys, some of you may not know this, but do you remember that abortion thread back in 2011? And do you remember a certain reindeer named luti-kriss (spelled the way you see it)? That was me. I would kick my 17 year old self's ass if I ever ran into him. You guys can say it: I was a fucking stain on the forum for a while.


----------



## Saga (Nov 14, 2013)

Namba said:


> Guys, some of you may not know this, but do you remember that abortion thread back in 2011? And do you remember a certain reindeer named luti-kriss (spelled the way you see it)? That was me. I would kick my 17 year old self's ass if I ever ran into him. You guys can say it: I was a fucking stain on the forum for a while.


WHY WOULD YOU TELL US THAT
I wasnt even here for that and I can already tell this is gonna backfire

Its all trapped in the quote now


----------



## Namba (Nov 14, 2013)

Saga said:


> WHY WOULD YOU TELL US THAT
> I wasnt even here for that and I can already tell this is gonna backfire
> 
> Its all trapped in the quote now


Hey, it is what it is. Anyone who wants to hold past shit against me can kindly kiss my ass. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not fussed.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2013)

Past is past. I had forgotten that incident


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 14, 2013)

Namba said:


> Guys, some of you may not know this, but do you remember that abortion thread back in 2011? And do you remember a certain reindeer named luti-kriss (spelled the way you see it)? That was me. I would kick my 17 year old self's ass if I ever ran into him. You guys can say it: I was a fucking stain on the forum for a while.



The only abortion thing I remember is that autistic-like poster that was posting utter nonsense and mentioned something along the lines of: *"my mom had an abortoin, i wish he swallowed my lil brother "*

The thing sat in Clayton's sig for an eternity.


----------



## Namba (Nov 14, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm not fussed.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> The only abortion thing I remember is that autistic-like poster that was posting utter nonsense and mentioned something along the lines of: *"my mom had an abortoin, i wish he swallowed my lil brother "*
> 
> The thing sat in Clayton's sig for an eternity.


I think it's still there. Clayton's gone quiet though


----------



## Namba (Nov 14, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I think it's still there. Clayton's gone quiet though


He's pretty much done with this place.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2013)

Namba said:


> He's pretty much done with this place.



Maybe he's smarter than the rest of us


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2013)

Clayton is a man I would have liked to call "daddy"


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 14, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Maybe he's smarter than the rest of us



Probably found better things to do. 
Took up making model serial killers in a bottle.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Took up making model serial killers in a bottle.


I thought I was the only one doing that.
Guess you learn new things every day.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 14, 2013)

You guys remember that one thread where like that one guy had us make like comics about FAF members and stuff? Then there was a griffin made out of pink condoms and he got laffed at? Oooooo dems were the good times!


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 14, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> You guys remember that one thread where like that one guy had us make like comics about FAF members and stuff? Then there was a griffin made out of pink condoms and he got laffed at? Oooooo dems were the good times!



I remember it like it was last week yesterday.


----------



## Namba (Nov 14, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> You guys remember that one thread where like that one guy had us make like comics about FAF members and stuff? Then there was a griffin made out of pink condoms and he got laffed at? Oooooo dems were the good times!


Wait, pink condoms? What? WHAT?


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 14, 2013)

Strawberry-flavored pink condoms if I recall correctly.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 14, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> You guys remember that one thread where like that one guy had us make like comics about FAF members and stuff? Then there was a griffin made out of pink condoms and he got laffed at? Oooooo dems were the good times!



Please don't call out users in this thread guys :/


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 14, 2013)

:l


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 14, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> :l




I.... I think everyone here missed Toshabi's satire. 
What he meant to point out was that most everyone *bashed the shit* of the person in question, and he was merely pointing out how much fun this thread was for everyone _except_ said person. 

But I don't know call me crazy or something. I think Toshabi would be last person to ever intentionally call someone out.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 14, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I.... I think everyone here missed Toshabi's satire.
> What he meant to point out was that most everyone *bashed the shit* of the person in question, and he was merely pointing out how much fun this thread was for everyone _except_ said person.
> 
> But I don't know call me crazy or something. I think Toshabi would be last person to ever intentionally call someone out.



Still, we don't need to go back to talking about him. The last thing I wanna do is close this thread because people decided to start making comics making fun of him for 5 pages.


----------



## Namba (Nov 14, 2013)

Man, that would suck.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah, derailing a thread to make fun of someone would suck. Let's go back to usual way of thrread derailment, rule 34! :V


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Still, we don't need to go back to talking about him. The last thing I wanna do is close this thread because people decided to start making comics making fun of him for 5 pages.




Do you honestly think we're THAT fucking immature?



Good point.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 14, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Do you honestly think we're THAT fucking immature?



It wouldn't surprise me the least.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Still, we don't need to go back to talking about him. The last thing I wanna do is close this thread because people decided to start making comics making fun of him for 5 pages.



Actually...



			
				the OP said:
			
		

> Do not create comics calling and/or insulting out other user(s). The temptation may be strong to do so, but it is an infractable offense as per the forum rules as a whole.



Meaning they get the axe if it continues.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> The last thing I wanna do is *close this thread*








We'll be good :<


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 14, 2013)

I still think we're overreacting about this all. I can see the caution and what not, but that really killed the mood when it was something done in good fun. It's like running at a comedian in the middle of his performance and saying "AYE! QUIT MAKING FUN OF <Celebrity> >:C" just to spare any feelings. It's just part of a joke, it's not meant to be a stab at someone. You've known me long enough to know I don't blatantly call out people to flat out be a dick. Either or, it's knowledge known in this thread that practically anyone can find via the CC table of contents posts.


Additionally, Ozzy's posts point out that the rules will ensure that this thread won't turn into a gang bang comic thread.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 14, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I.... I think everyone here missed Toshabi's satire.
> What he meant to point out was that most everyone *bashed the shit* of the person in question, and he was merely pointing out how much fun this thread was for everyone _except_ said person.
> 
> But I don't know call me crazy or something. I think Toshabi would be last person to ever intentionally call someone out.



Oh right, I almost felt bad for the guy, faf bulling lol tough shit


----------



## Mentova (Nov 14, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Actually...
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning they get the axe if it continues.



Oh, well in that case, go hog wild! :V


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 14, 2013)

On a side note, I drew Dire Newt getting some tongue.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 14, 2013)

Excuse me, I'm going to go take a shower and never come out.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Toshabi (Nov 14, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Excuse me, I'm going to go take a shower and never come out.













Oh.... You're home early....


----------



## Namba (Nov 14, 2013)

Stop molesting the shower.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Still, we don't need to go back to talking about him. The last thing I wanna do is close this thread because people decided to start making comics making fun of him for 5 pages.



I think what can be learned here today is that calling out and bashing someone in particular is perfectly okay and fun up until someone says to stop--and then from then on if *anyone* alludes or vaguely broaches on the topic it's immediately frowned on and warned against. 

I mean we can broach pedantics all we want but I honestly thought it sounded like Toshabi was defending the guy. He was using sarcasm to portray our open willingness to kinda talk shit about anyone and treat 'em as such,  and then turn around and act like we're a happy camp ground that doesn't have that one kid getting picked on. (Whether or not we are kids, or if said kid deserves it, or whatever--since we're being treated like children half the time anyhow).

Toshabi brought that up in a half joking manner because to bring it up in a much more serious tone woulda ruined the mood of the thread. 

And then, no offense, you kinda came and did just that. 

No one's really wrong here. I mean the rules need to be listened to and enforced and that's cool and all. Some people will take things too far while certain others can broach a controversial _thing_ in a mature manner that doesn't insult (rare--I know). What I find irrevocably _silly_ though, is warning someone off due to anyone else missing their point--all while ignoring the point itself (which sort of enforces the MISSED point in the end). 

But blah blah blah. All this over fucking nothing at all really. It really wasn't that big of deal until... Well let's just forget about it. It's circles. Circles and pedantics all the way down and I'd be amiss to admit anything less. 

Here have a kitten gif.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 14, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Excuse me, I'm going to go take a shower and never come out.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 14, 2013)

Wait, so who are we bullying?


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 14, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Wait, so who are we bullying?



There are back buttons on these hallowed pages. 


But honestly, it's a dead topic. Let the horses rest in peace.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 14, 2013)

I want a shower with Toshabi.


----------



## Namba (Nov 14, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I want a shower with Toshabi.


DON'T DROP THE SOAP


----------



## Percy (Nov 15, 2013)

Namba said:


> DON'T DROP THE SOAP


Or do if that's what you're into. o-o


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 15, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I want a shower with Toshabi.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 15, 2013)

You bastard Rilly!
You've killed us all!


----------



## Deo (Nov 15, 2013)

Rilvor said:


>



God's Rilvor's punishment rains down upon us! Repent for your trolling!


----------



## Riho (Nov 15, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> On a side note, I drew Dire Newt getting some tongue.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2013)

What we need:


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> What we need:


 This would be a godsend for the night owls my friend.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 15, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> What we need:



All i saw.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 15, 2013)

Pretty much the same thing. Guns make anything interesting. :V


----------



## Magick (Nov 15, 2013)

This thread made coming back to this site even better.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2013)

Due some time constraints and lack of full version of the Art program, I gotta leave it like this. Shame for the heads


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 15, 2013)

^oh expoitable


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 15, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Due some time constraints and lack of full version of the Art program, I gotta leave it like this. Shame for the heads



I would say the unfinished heads add appeal rather than bring shame to the drawer.  Nothing says secret agent like a secret identity with that kind of mask.  I would get in on this myself, but I do not hold the assets to do so (tried drawing myself, ended up crumpled in the trash.)


----------



## Lobar (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2013)

Helio on "What are you listening to" thread


Heliophobic said:


> GUYS, I THINK MY HEART HAS A BONER.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 15, 2013)

Almost time to lock up the shop and go home!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 15, 2013)

We doin guns now?




My neck and hand are killin me so I'll finish later.


----------



## Riho (Nov 15, 2013)

What're we, a gang of hired killers? Is our banter well-written?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 15, 2013)

Well it seems this wonderful thread is on the verge of death.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 15, 2013)

If were doing guns now,this would be the perfect opportunity to do that "young sparta thug life" sketch I was thinking about. Sort of like that totodude hit this shit one from last week.

I will be back.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Well it seems this wonderful thread is on the verge of death.



I hope you're not being serious when you say that - this thread has its inactive periods then BAM, aert.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 15, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Well it seems this wonderful thread is on the verge of death.


This thread will never die! Quick where is drawing tablet? Has anyone seen my marbles? I thought I put them on the table near the door!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I hope you're not being serious when you say that - this thread has its inactive periods then BAM, aert.


Yeah I was, but I will take your word for it.

I'm probably just impatient because of the few pics I posted, that and like many others this thread has been motivating me to draw more often. In other words, this thread needs to last forever

Edit-
How do you make a word into an image link?
Any help would be greatly appreciated :3


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Speaking as an infrequent visitor and someone who is in no way an artist I would be a little disappointed to see this thread go. It humors me.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 16, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> What we need: The make FAF interesting button



But Coffeecup, you only need your imagination to make things interesting!





I might stick around here and do some terrible whiteboard drawings, seeing as I've missed the last FAFA thread.
I've laughed so hard at the stuff I've seen here so far.
Oh yeah, and you can use me in comics, if you want.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 16, 2013)

Deo said:


> God's Rilvor's punishment rains down upon us! Repent for your trolling!


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 16, 2013)

I found a picture of Gibby and I during the war. Gibby was actually in the cavalry.




Both parts came out a little funky. Gibby doesn't look much like a fox because of where I put the arm you cant see the face or the ear and my legs and hooves look off to me a bit narrow and inconsistent.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Oh yeah, and you can use me in comics, if you want.


Christ on a cracker! I never did this. I thank you for reminding me.
What he said. Permissions granted.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 16, 2013)

Lil' me in da thug life!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Speaking as an infrequent visitor and someone who is in no way an artist I would be a little disappointed to see this thread go. It humors me.



This is the mentality that slows this thread down. Look at the derps I draw. I draw themm in 5-15 minutes and they are in no way good.
If people would just dump their relevant stuff here that'd be great.
This is not an art competition or a massive circlejerk.


----------



## BRN (Nov 16, 2013)

Wat


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2013)

BRN said:


> Wat


"Baww I can't draw, I won't contribute"


----------



## Inpw (Nov 16, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This is the mentality that slows this thread down. Look at the derps I draw. I draw themm in 5-15 minutes and they are in no way good.
> If people would just dump their relevant stuff here that'd be great.
> This is not an art competition or a massive circlejerk.



Exactly cuase if it was, I would win!







The circle jerk....


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 16, 2013)

For my sins I present thee







What? It's Sarcastic Coffee Cup in the middle of a circle jerk...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


>




Hawt


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 16, 2013)

*This starts*

Wild Mr.Sparta appeared!


----------



## Rouge Artist (Nov 16, 2013)

okay, after battling a migraine I've finally managed to finish something. Since this thread has made me laugh so hard within the last week, I thought I would contribute since I'm not afraid to draw... and I can use the practice. 






also, I give you guys full permission to use me in your adventures.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 16, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> *This starts*
> 
> Wild Mr.Sparta appeared!
> 
> ...



Strange of you to have aggron. I kinda expected your team to be a little more along the lines of this





Bug catcher Harbinger would like to battle!


----------



## Demensa (Nov 16, 2013)

Fay has assumed sun form (shining in an oddly tentacle-like manner) and attempts to destroy blockfox using a laser beam from the rhombus diamond on her forehead.
Rilvor and Rouge Artist attempt to cast the spell 'fast bullet' with the help of their guns (and fitting attire).







Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This is not an art competition or a massive circlejerk.








And now it is art! (I know this is overdone, but I couldn't resist.)

More terrible art will be incoming!


----------



## kairi920 (Nov 16, 2013)

I've heard of fursuits, but furs in suits, get real.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 17, 2013)

Furs in fursuits in suits.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 17, 2013)

This thread has got me thinking of starting my own.

And I will call it: "The best of FaF".

Unless it already exists?


----------



## kairi920 (Nov 17, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Furs in fursuits in suits.


Fur-ception.


----------



## Rouge Artist (Nov 17, 2013)

kairi920 said:


> Fur-ception.



I was thinking the same thing. I can already imagine a scene or two from Inception being drawn up and posted here.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nesting suit.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Recel (Nov 17, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> *snip*









(Got a new tablete! Yay!)


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 17, 2013)

Im getting withdrawal symptoms, post more arts 
Trying to draw something myself...


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 17, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Im getting withdrawal symptoms, post more arts
> Trying to draw something myself...



I will be soon, I'm making something that I hope will inspire more creativity.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 17, 2013)

Im just hoping that followers of this thread know what attack on titan is...


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 17, 2013)

I say we kill ourselves some Titans.







*Hopes for an epic montage of FA peeps slaughtering giants with a touch of badassery to ensue*


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 17, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Bug catcher Harbinger would like to battle!



IRL yes, pokeverse, steel, dark, dragon types master race.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 17, 2013)

Titans? I'll be too busy slaying hallows


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> IRL yes, pokeverse, steel, dark, dragon types master race.


Fairy type would like a word with you.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm going to need some help with this one, guys.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 17, 2013)

"On that day Furaffinity received a grim reminder, we lived in fear of the block foxes, and were disgraced to live in these cages we called Threads..."


And dont remind me Teal, i died a little on the inside when i found out that they basically destroy everything i hold dear in pokemon, at least steel types can avenge my darks and dragons ^_^

I want to draw an Attack on titan/pacific rim/maybe Evangelion furry comic fest but i go to be up in 7 hours, tomorrow...

...I WILL KILL ALL THE TITANS!!!!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 17, 2013)

I should probably watched AoT at some point, but I would definitely want to do Pacific Rim. I would make a good kaiju.


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> And dont remind me Teal, i died a little on the inside when i found out that they basically destroy everything i hold dear in pokemon, at least steel types can avenge my darks and dragons ^_^


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 17, 2013)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 17, 2013)

AETIUS RESTORED THE WIKIFUR ARTICLE I VANDALISED FOR MINTY

http://en.wikifur.com/w/index.php?title=Mentova&oldid=357687

ENJOY


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about


PokÃ©mon and Attack on Titan.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> AETIUS RESTORED THE WIKIFUR ARTICLE I VANDALISED FOR MINTY
> 
> http://en.wikifur.com/w/index.php?title=Mentova&oldid=357687
> 
> ENJOY


Obviously you must re-vandalize it.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 17, 2013)

So yeah, need a giant monster to fight? BRING IT ON!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2013)

Did somebody mention AoT?


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> AETIUS RESTORED THE WIKIFUR ARTICLE I VANDALISED FOR MINTY
> 
> http://en.wikifur.com/w/index.php?title=Mentova&oldid=357687
> 
> ENJOY



Oh my goddess! that is side splitting LOL !


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> PokÃ©mon and Attack on Titan.


Ah. I know what Pokemon is, just not Attack on Titan.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 17, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Ah. I know what Pokemon is, just not Attack on Titan.



I just watched the first episode. Pretty good, and that theme song is stuck in my head.

Also has vore.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 17, 2013)

Is it anime or what?


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Ah. I know what Pokemon is, just not Attack on Titan.


It's an anime were people with swords fight giant naked people.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh, well that sounds interesting.
Since I know nothing about it I guess I'll wait till the next topic comes up to doodle something.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 17, 2013)

EDIT: added bad MS paint. 




I don't know who the furry guy is supposed to be.
Perhaps I'll start drawing actual comics, rather than MS paints. We'll see...
I'm going to try and use as many of you guys as possible, since I have so much free time on my hands.



			
				Mentova Wikifur Article said:
			
		

> Attempting to grow the world's largest bonsai tree.


I laughed too hard at that.


----------



## Rouge Artist (Nov 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> AETIUS RESTORED THE WIKIFUR ARTICLE I VANDALISED FOR MINTY
> 
> http://en.wikifur.com/w/index.php?title=Mentova&oldid=357687
> 
> ENJOY



I can tell that there's going to be some funny stuff happening here. 

... and I didn't expect to see Attack on Titan to appear in this thread ether. Of course when team four star comes out with a parody of it, you know it's pretty popular.


----------



## Khaki (Nov 18, 2013)

I keep getting "undefined" errors every time I try to upload an image, is there a way to get around this issue?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

One way is to use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after you've first uploaded the pic somewhere


----------



## Khaki (Nov 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> One way is to use the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers CoffeeCup.







MEIN SCIENCE PROJECT!


Funnily enough the Captcha for the upload was "CoffeeCup".


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Cheers CoffeeCup.
> 
> 
> MEIN SCIENCE PROJECT!
> Funnily enough the Captcha for the upload was "CoffeeCup".


Green with envy for that rifle. Screw the rocket, that mauser will be mine!


----------



## Khaki (Nov 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Green with envy for that rifle. Screw the rocket, that mauser will be mine!









Wish Granted.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Wish Granted.


It's not easy being green, but the rifle will make it worth the colour change
+1


----------



## Khaki (Nov 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It's not easy being green, but the rifle will make it worth the colour change
> +1



What are your actual colours?, I'm just running on what everyone's avatars' display is.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

Khaki said:


> What are your actual colours?, I'm just running on what everyone's avatars' display is.


Instead of solid green, it's black with green stripes. Wasn't far off


----------



## Recel (Nov 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Instead of solid green, it's black with green stripes. Wasn't far off



You should be rainbowpopptart colored, so no one will make that mistake again!

Or something like this maybe...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

Recel said:


> You should be rainbowpopptart colored, so no one will make that mistake again!
> 
> Or something like this maybe...


Looks like I have some redesigning to do then


----------



## Khaki (Nov 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Instead of solid green, it's black with green stripes. Wasn't far off









Or is it green with black stripes?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Or is it green with black stripes?


I'll have to decide on that while I get to the chopper


----------



## Khaki (Nov 18, 2013)

Recel said:


> You should be rainbowpopptart colored, so no one will make that mistake again!
> 
> Or something like this maybe...



That lizard looks strangely edible, like it's made out of flavoured ice.


----------



## Recel (Nov 18, 2013)

I know what this thread needs! (Slightly NSFW... I guess... somethingsomething...)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 18, 2013)

I draw thing


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 18, 2013)

oh lawdy


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 18, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> oh lawdy



I lost dubya dubya 2 :'[


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Gibby that was fantastic! I'm still laughing!


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*
















For those of you who havent watched Attack on Titan here's the scene this is refferencing. (Spoilers for episode 5).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcny4GU-MEQ

Aside from Deo i sketched the rest without looking at any references which was great 
Looked better in my sketch book but i couldnt get a decent photo so i had to trace over a blurred one and digitally redo it.

I spent way too long on this, should have been simple but it got overly complicated with the shady online naff version of photoshop, ended up spending too much time on it it had to finish >_<


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

Fucking hell Harbinger you just won this thread


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 18, 2013)

Deo's face is perfect. I feel I need to 1 up it, but whatever.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 18, 2013)

HARBRINGER IM GOING TO CRY


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 18, 2013)

I found a solution to the box invasion!




Also apperently my handwriting is shit today


----------



## Riho (Nov 19, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I found a solution to the box invasion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Betch-O-Matic 900000000000


----------



## Demensa (Nov 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I lost dubya dubya 2 :'[



It's okay Gibby; Aetius and Coffeecup are experienced players.

Against anyone else you'd be all like:





Aww man, I haven't tried to draw anything in so long... i just... cannot... into.. arting.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2013)

Ain't no stream anymore


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2013)

I am thar and I am watch


----------



## Khaki (Nov 19, 2013)

Demensa said:


> It's okay Gibby; Aetius and Coffeecup are experienced players.
> 
> Against anyone else you'd be all like:
> 
> ...







I shall dig my way to victory!
Also I'm fair game for others to draw since I've started doing cartoons of everyone else.




Teal said:


> Late to the party but you guys can draw me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a fair trade,


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Namba (Nov 19, 2013)

WHAT IS THIS SHIT


----------



## Khaki (Nov 19, 2013)

Namba said:


> WHAT IS THIS SHIT




Pardon?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 19, 2013)

So are we going to war with each other now?


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 19, 2013)

What is happening?


----------



## Riho (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm not sure as to what is happening, either.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 19, 2013)

Stop... whatever it is this is supposed to be and post comics >:V


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 19, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Stop... whatever it is this is supposed to be and post comics >:V



No, no, no, baby! you are supposed to say it like this:


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Pictures staring Forum members! (FAF Adventures 3: Revolutions) (READ THE OP)*

From now on, this thread is now known as "Pictures starring forum members".


----------



## Mentova (Nov 19, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> No, no, no, baby! you are supposed to say it like this:



Oh, so I'm your baby now, hmmm? ;3c


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 19, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Oh, so I'm your baby now, hmmm? ;3c




Mentova's inner babyfur fox is activating.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 19, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Oh, so I'm your baby now, hmmm? ;3c



The Death Corps. Fuhrer's ass, actually. :V



Toshabi said:


> Mentova's inner babyfur fox is activating.



Don't worry; *YOU ARE NEXT.*


----------



## Mentova (Nov 19, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> The Death Corps. Fuhrer's ass, actually. :V
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry; *YOU ARE NEXT.*


I'm not sure if I should be scared or aroused.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 19, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> The Death Corps. Fuhrer's ass, actually. :V
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry; *YOU ARE NEXT.*





Must avoid slutty response


I like where this is going :3 GODDAMMIT


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 19, 2013)

MOD FIGHT!


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 19, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Must avoid slutty response
> 
> 
> I like where this is going :3 GODDAMMIT





Aaahahahaha


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 19, 2013)

I heard someone mention a war may be going on... this is how it shall begin!






I am sort of sorry if I didn't include everyone's character, but I have a life in the outside world.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 20, 2013)

PurryFurry said:


> I heard someone mention a war may be going on... this is how it shall begin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You even remembered Lobar!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 20, 2013)

Round 1, FIGHT!




I would also love to kick some ass but I don't know who to challenge..


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 20, 2013)

PurryFurry said:


> I heard someone mention a war may be going on... this is how it shall begin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful work! You get comic of the week award!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 20, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> No, no, no, baby! you are supposed to say it like this:


You inked it and erry thing, thats awesome! Wish my microns didn't dry up, it's always fun to ink.


----------



## SierraCanine (Nov 20, 2013)

I guess this is permission to use me in comics as well...... *facepaw*   anyway... hopefully I'll find more time to contribute in the future.  ^~^


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 20, 2013)

PurryFurry said:


> I heard someone mention a war may be going on... this is how it shall begin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh this is fun, starting on the bottom and going clockwise.
Kangaroo Boy, Mentova, Gibby, extremely furious Deo, Sir Coffeecup, Zenia, Dire, Riho?, Smelge, Recel, MurryPurryFurry.

Oh and Mr. Lobar is the pineapple in the pile of pineapple grenades.(nice call, Demensa!)


----------



## Recel (Nov 20, 2013)

You can war all you want...






I have no idea what I'm doing again...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2013)

Recel said:


> You can war all you want...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am speechless


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 20, 2013)

Recel said:


> *snip*



I can see this representing the plot of a book by Stephen King.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 20, 2013)

Recel said:


> You can war all you want...
> 
> -pic-
> 
> I have no idea what I'm doing again...



This is the best kind of madness


----------



## Recel (Nov 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I am speechless



Plot twist! My sona is made of puzzles!
Who would have guessed?

such idea
much creative
so drawing
wow


...yeah, I know it sucks.


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 20, 2013)

@* Tailmon1*: Yay!

@* d.batty*
Yeah, that's Riho in the back, kind of hard to tell with the distance and lack of detail....@*Demensa*: I had to look up who Lobar was... lol it's like I'm psychic or something.


And Recel, why do you think it sucks?  It's creative, its cool


----------



## LadyToorima (Nov 20, 2013)

Some of you guys are so good! Makes me jelly! Q-Q


----------



## Recel (Nov 20, 2013)

PurryFurry said:


> And Recel, why do you think it sucks?  It's creative, its cool



Well, I personally like it, that's why I kept the idea over sonas. But I always feel it's viewed dumb or as a Mary-Sue thing.


On a side note, this thread really needs more comics, not just pictures. Comics are more funz! Come on guyz! >: (


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2013)

Recel said:


> Well, I personally like it, that's why I kept the idea over sonas. But I always feel it's viewed dumb or as a Mary-Sue thing.
> 
> 
> On a side note, this thread really needs more comics, not just pictures. Comics are more funz! Come on guyz! >: (


But a reaction picture drawing takes far less time to do and doesn't feel like much of an undertaking D:


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> But a reaction picture drawing takes far less time to do and doesn't feel like much of an undertaking D:



We could always switch off doing panels.  Like one person starts the story with one panel and someone else makes the next and another person the next, etc etc.

And then we get to see how much of an f'd up story we get in the end. ^^


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2013)

PurryFurry said:


> We could always switch off doing panels.  Like one person starts the story with one panel and someone else makes the next and another person the next, etc etc.
> 
> And then we get to see how much of an f'd up story we get in the end. ^^


That ain't a bad idea, to be honest


----------



## SierraCanine (Nov 20, 2013)

less talk..... more drawing.... ^~^


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 20, 2013)

PurryFurry said:


> We could always switch off doing panels.  Like one person starts the story with one panel and someone else makes the next and another person the next, etc etc.
> 
> And then we get to see how much of an f'd up story we get in the end. ^^



I thought of starting a thread in the art section for a comic thread Hard mode, no text base posts are allowed, everything has to be at least one panel of a comic carrying over from the last post.

I wish i could contribute more but i dont have much time, plus im limited by my parents barging in on me drawing so i can only do it when no ones around.


----------



## Recel (Nov 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> But a reaction picture drawing takes far less time to do and doesn't feel like much of an undertaking D:








Do my bidding, Coffee! >:V


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Recel said:


> Do my bidding, Coffee! >:V



Hands out the cat-o-nine tails!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2013)

Recel said:


> Do my bidding, Coffee! >:V


First thing tomorrow.
This will be avenged.
YOU DO NOT WHIP A COFFEECUP


----------



## Aetius (Nov 20, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Some of you guys are so good! Makes me jelly! Q-Q



Just wait till you see my crap


----------



## LadyToorima (Nov 20, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Just wait till you see my crap



I'm sure it's better then mine. xD


----------



## Recel (Nov 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> First thing tomorrow.
> This will be avenged.
> YOU DO NOT WHIP A COFFEECUP



That awkward moment , when you want to make a silly reply, but you end up having so much fun with the silly sketch you just made, you turn it into a more refined picture.






Welp... that's that. I guess...


DON'T JUDGE ME! >:V


(I hope I atleast made Coffee feel uncomfortable )


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 20, 2013)

Recel said:


> DON'T JUDGE ME! >:V


Perfect timing for my new character to make an entrance...
Meet Philosodog. Philosodog is judging you! ...All of you!


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 20, 2013)

I like the Philosodog!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 20, 2013)

Can't draw right now, came down with a bad cold and my nose is all drippy if I look down to draw. Fuck you sick!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2013)

Recel said:


> (I hope I atleast made Coffee feel uncomfortable )


Vengeance shall be delivered


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> I like the Philosodog!


Philosodog admires your admiration. Philosodog has come to pass judgement on the furry people. Repent for your sins.


----------



## SierraCanine (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 20, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> Philosodog admires your admiration. Philosodog has come to pass judgement on the furry people. Repent for your sins.







Have you accepted Philosodog into your life?


----------



## kairi920 (Nov 20, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/BkfSPlA.jpg

And Ozriel's rage was enough to forever change Mentova's avatar.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 20, 2013)

kairi920 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/BkfSPlA.jpg
> 
> And Ozriel's rage was enough to forever change Mentova's avatar.


What can I say? When a hot chick yells at me to do something, I do it ;3


----------



## Mentova (Nov 21, 2013)

DOUBLE POOOOST:

I'm unsticking this to clean up stickies in the Den. This thread moves fast and keeps itself afloat, so it shouldn't be an issue.

If it ends up being a bad idea, yell at me like an angry mod and I'll stick it again.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 21, 2013)

Due to a Philosophy change as the result of Philosodog my avatar has once again shifted form. I am reborn! as this guy.. in the corner... there.


----------



## Recel (Nov 21, 2013)

Mentova said:


> DOUBLE POOOOST:
> 
> I'm unsticking this to clean up stickies in the Den. This thread moves fast and keeps itself afloat, so it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> If it ends up being a bad idea, yell at me like an angry mod and I'll stick it again.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry for the long delay in the *"Adventures of Beer Fox!" *My artist /slave/friend / well you can guess.
Has returned and I will continue with the theme that I started at the beginning of this massive and fun 
thread! 

Returning from the Mars trip our hero and crew encounter another race of aliens!





Now I doubt few of you will not know who our new character is! But LOL one has to leave it to 
your imagination!


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 21, 2013)

Recel said:


> On a side note, this thread really needs more comics, not just pictures. Comics are more funz! Come on guyz! >: (


But that is more work. I barely have time for pictures.


----------



## Jaseface (Nov 21, 2013)

This thread makes me wish I could art better.  If yall need any characters I give permission for use of my 3 charas.


----------



## Riho (Nov 21, 2013)

You don't have to art good to be in this thread! Here, look at this shitty drawing of Riho!





Uh... okay...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 21, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> This thread makes me wish I could art better.  If yall need any characters I give permission for use of my 3 charas.








_REMOVE FURFAG remove furfag_
_you  are worst fur. you are the fur idiot you are the fur smell. return  to sofurry. to our sofurry cousins you may come our websit. you may  live in the zooâ€¦.ahahahaha ,toumal we will never forgeve you. cetnik  rascal FUck but fuck asshole fur stink sofurry sqhipere shqipare..fur  genocide best day of my life. take a bath of dead fury..ahahahahahSOFURY  WE WILL GET YOU!!  do not forget ww2 .yiffstar we kill the king , yiffstar return to your  precious gaiaâ€¦.hahahahaha idiot fur and sofurian smell so bad..wow i  can smell it. REMOVE FURFAG FROM THE PREMISES.  you will get caught. 4chan+ED+mainsite+FAF=kill sofurryâ€¦you will  ww2/ tupac alive in FAF, tupac making album of FAF . fast rap  tupac FAF. we are rich and have gold now hahahaha ha because of  tupacâ€¦ you are ppoor stink furâ€¦ you live in a basement hahahaha, you live  in a yurt_

_tupac alive numbr one #1 in faf â€¦.fuck the sofurry ,..FUCKk ashol furs no good i spitï»¿ in the mouth eye of ur flag  and websit. 2pac aliv and real strong wizard kill all the fur farm  aminal with rap magic now we the faf rule .ape of the zoo presidant dragoneer fukc the great satan and lay egg this egg hatch and sofurry  wa;s born. stupid baby form the eggn give bak our porn we will crush u  lik a skull of pig. faf greattst website

FAF STRONG
_


----------



## Namba (Nov 21, 2013)

Drunk posting is against the rules, Gibby. :V


----------



## Aetius (Nov 21, 2013)

https://tinychat.com/qq86ie 

Get in you fags.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 21, 2013)

It was a pleasant chat.


----------



## Icky (Nov 21, 2013)

Had things to do and the metal was giving me a bit of a headache. Otherwise was fun!


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 22, 2013)

Edit: Didnt realise photofuckit fucks up images that bad.


----------



## Recel (Nov 22, 2013)

But I'm lazy today...


----------



## Saga (Nov 22, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> https://tinychat.com/qq86ie
> 
> Get in you fags.


mein kampf


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 22, 2013)

I was on that like 5 minutes ago <_<


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 22, 2013)

Damn lemons


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh this seems cool!
I give permission for users to use me in a comic if they desire.
The odd thing is is that I don't have my own character or anything.
So if anyone does use me, use your imagination! 

Anywho, I might make a (badly drawn) comic to add on in here too!


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 23, 2013)

Don't say I never did anything for you folks.






Now if you'll excuse me, I have many bats to pet and misanthropic thoughts against you all to think.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 23, 2013)

*purrs*


----------



## Antronach (Nov 23, 2013)

What is a battlechilli?


----------



## Machine (Nov 23, 2013)

Antronach said:


> What is a battlechilli?


A member here.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 23, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Don't say I never did anything for you folks.


That was lovely. Thanks for including me in a comic!


Antronach said:


> What is a battlechilli?


The world may never know.


----------



## Magick (Nov 23, 2013)

I have to admit, the smile on Varg's face in Machine's siggy is adorable. Seems like it would be a great reaction face for a comic panel.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 23, 2013)

You know what this thread needs? 

Bitstrips :V


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 23, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> You know what this thread needs?
> 
> Bitstrips :V



Pitchforks! Get yer Pitchforks here! Get 'em while they're flaming!


----------



## Antronach (Nov 24, 2013)

Machine said:


> A member here.



You were supposed to say "A miserable pile of food" but fine then. :/


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 24, 2013)

The continuing adventures of *Beer Fox! *

Apparently Beer fox and crew have also decided to try their hand at making chilli! 
Perhaps they added something left over from their recient visitors?
Hum, You be the judge!


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 24, 2013)

Well that took a while to read through


----------



## Hewge (Nov 24, 2013)

LK eating Saga. :[

Our cabbages!


----------



## Mentova (Nov 24, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> Well that took a while to read through


Why are you voring the thread :c


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 24, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Why are you voring the thread :c



I want it inside me


----------



## Mentova (Nov 24, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> I want it inside me



Room for one more? ;3c


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 24, 2013)

...why?


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 24, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> The continuing adventures of *Beer Fox! *
> 
> Apparently Beer fox and crew have also decided to try their hand at making chilli!
> Perhaps they added something left over from their recient visitors?
> Hum, You be the judge!


Got lost on the last page! Does this mean Minty will be dying to get the new recipe?


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well its not a 53 year old Grandma fox! Poo!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 24, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Room for one more? ;3c



Does this mean we can eat each other now?


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 24, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> Well its not a 53 year old Grandma fox! Poo!


Ah but isn't that who changed the recipe?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 24, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> Well that took a while to read through


Stop voring the thread bruv
damn foxes


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2013)

Someone can use Kit if they want. Plenty of refs on my FA.
No, this isn't a damn request.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 25, 2013)

You can use my character if you want!  ^>^ id love it if you did.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> You can use my character if you want!  ^>^ id love it if you did.



Holy shit.

Stop.

Just stop.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 25, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> You can use my character if you want!  ^>^ id love it if you did.


Jesus christ.
Have you no sense of any kind?


----------



## Hewge (Nov 25, 2013)

Let's _*ALL *_use our characters... _together~_


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow, you lot sure know how to hold a grudge. 

Glad I'm not him...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 25, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Wow, you lot sure know how to hold a grudge.
> 
> Glad I'm not him...


It's not about a grudge. 
He got a fuckton of art before (bad or not), and he's back begging for more.
It's just decency he should be aware of.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> He got a fuckton of art before (bad or not), and he's back begging for more.



I was just going to say that, but you caught me before the edit. So in that case, ignore him.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Wow, you lot sure know how to hold a grudge.
> 
> Glad I'm not him...



The rule of the thread is that you need to first make some contributions before you can request from others, and Noah has contributed fuck-all except whinge and whine about how he never gets drawn and begs for drawings despite the fact that no-one on FAF visibly likes him at all where the trend in this thread is that people are drawing who they *want *to draw.

It's been like this in every FAFA thread we've had.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> The rule of the thread is that you need to first make some contributions before you can request from others, and Noah has contributed fuck-all except whinge and whine about how he never gets drawn and begs for drawings despite the fact that no-one on FAF visibly likes him at all where the trend in this thread is that people are drawing who they *want *to draw.
> 
> It's been like this in every FAFA thread we've had.



Yup, I agree with that - you either put up or shut up.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 25, 2013)

Why won't anyone draw meeeee *sniff*


----------



## Hewge (Nov 25, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Why won't anyone draw meeeee *sniff*



So much guilt feel suddenly.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 25, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It's not about a grudge.
> He got a fuckton of art before (bad or not), and he's back begging for more.
> It's just decency he should be aware of.



If you see a person continuously begging for free art in this thread, report them. Don't be a dick, please. :c


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 26, 2013)

Well you wanted to be in a comic Noah...



























Reference to Pulp Fiction and an earlier comic.
Also less talky more drawy, or is it time for a new thread?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 26, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> You can use my character if you want!  ^>^ id love it if you did.



This is not going to end well


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> This is not going to end well



Slooooooooowpoke


----------



## Saga (Nov 26, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Why won't anyone draw meeeee *sniff*


well 
i made something 
a monstrosity 
but a thing :/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 26, 2013)

Saga said:


> well
> i made something
> a monstrosity
> but a thing :/


I know, lol. I was just messing around XD


----------



## Ley (Nov 26, 2013)

ha, oh wow. I read OP and was really confused because I didn't start a third one. XD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Well you wanted to be in a comic Noah...
> 
> Reference to Pulp Fiction and an earlier comic.


Oh my god I only now saw this comic. This was probably my fave scene in the film. 
You incorporated the thread's recent events very well into this.

Time to contribute to this thread.


----------



## kairi920 (Nov 27, 2013)

Just in time for Thanksgiving too, but I think it's the wrong type of bird.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 27, 2013)

I was worried that said Gimp room then 0_0


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone still using this things?
https://tinychat.com/qq86ie
Im bored as fook.


----------



## Magick (Nov 27, 2013)

kairi920 said:


> Just in time for Thanksgiving too, but I think it's the wrong type of bird.



I don't think it would mind the stuffing either way.

permission granted to use my character for whatever, if you're bored enough. Not a request, just saying.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 27, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Anyone still using this things?
> https://tinychat.com/qq86ie
> Im bored as fook.



the few times i logged there wasn't anyone


----------



## Misomie (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok, now that I've read through the whole thread, it better not die on me just because I posted. Otherwise Leora will have to hunt you down! D:<






Kay? D:<

Anyways, feel free to use her in comics: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/12171586/

I feel so weird submitting such a doodly picture. I would have tidied it up but I'm all arted out right now. XP


----------



## Turnbull (Nov 29, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Someone can use Kit if they want. Plenty of refs on my FA.
> No, this isn't a damn request.





NoahGryphon said:


> You can use my character if you want! ^>^ id love it if you did.



These posts should not have happened in this order.  FANFIC MACHINE GO






SHIT WHAT HAPPENED

also this took an embarrassingly long time to make


----------



## Misomie (Nov 29, 2013)

Turnbull said:


> These posts should not have happened in this order.  FANFIC MACHINE GO


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 29, 2013)

Misomie said:


> You could have gone hardcore fetishy on this. Latex.... Squeaking.... Fox.... ;D



considering the details of his latexsona, it could have been a lot more weird


----------



## Turnbull (Nov 29, 2013)

Misomie said:


> You could have gone hardcore fetishy on this. Latex.... Squeaking.... Fox.... ;D



Right, I forgot what site I was posting on.  

Next time. . .


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok now this is slowing down! I need to do some more.. so what did I do with that thingy, whats it called again, ... oh yea, a pencil!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 1, 2013)

Turnbull said:


> These posts should not have happened in this order.  FANFIC MACHINE GO
> 
> SHIT WHAT HAPPENED
> 
> also this took an embarrassingly long time to make



Still a better love story than Twilight.


----------



## Machine (Dec 1, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Still a better love story than Twilight.


Latex vampires.


----------



## Turnbull (Dec 1, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Well you wanted to be in a comic Noah...
> 
> Reference to Pulp Fiction and an earlier comic.
> Also less talky more drawy, or is it time for a new thread?



Let's take this to its natural conclusion:






Background image used under creative commons license


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm surprised to find that after a week without internet  this thread only progressed ~2 pages. I'm glad I haven't missed much that goes on in this populous place.

Speaking of which I should watch pulp fiction, never watched it entirely from start to finish.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 2, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm surprised to find that after a week without internet  this thread only progressed ~2 pages. I'm glad I haven't missed much that goes on in this populous place.
> 
> Speaking of which I should watch pulp fiction, never watched it entirely from start to finish.


It is amazing. Grab some pop corn and enjoy


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 3, 2013)

A while ago Gibby requested something, I am working on it but it will take a bit because I have other stuff in the way. But soon!


----------



## SierraCanine (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## SierraCanine (Dec 4, 2013)

Can we get this Re-Stickied?? I feel like this thread is dyeing.... and needs fresh meat... er... contributors/readers.. ^~^


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 4, 2013)

Whenever I try to draw stuff, I instantly remember how much I suck at it, I can't even draw simple sketchs


----------



## SierraCanine (Dec 4, 2013)

The more you practice the better you'll get... it takes time.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 4, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Whenever I try to draw stuff, I instantly remember how much I suck at it, I can't even draw simple sketchs



I hate people who come into this thread just to say this.


So to give you absolutely no excuse not to throw up the shit you draw in this thread, I give to you and all these thread onlookers, the absolutely worst picture that this thread will ever see.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 4, 2013)

OMG... I'm in love. :3


----------



## Percy (Dec 4, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I hate people who come into this thread just to say this.


Seriously, you don't have to be good at drawing to contribute. Just do it. o-o


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 4, 2013)

HOW LONG HAVE I BEEN GONE!? WHAT HAVE YOU BASTARDS DONE TO THIS THREAD!?




DAMN YOU! DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL!!!


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 4, 2013)

Me and Sarcastic were suppose to talk and draw after I got out of work.

Sarcastic promised Toshabi that he would stay up.

Sarcastic went to bed before Toshabi got out of work.

Toshabi make you pay.











Reference: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_0dgKgSDgo


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 4, 2013)

I LOL'd great work!


----------



## powderhound (Dec 5, 2013)

Dat face. Lol.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh my god Toshabi, that is stellar...and creepy. I'll have to ignore sleep from now on.
I forgot I had to get up at 6 so I decided not to wait til half three for artism :c


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 5, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Oh my god Toshabi, that is stellar...and creepy. I'll have to ignore sleep from now on.
> I forgot I had to get up at 6 so I decided not to wait til half three for artism :c



I need to fix my timezone.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 5, 2013)

Doing some sketches.

Lobar here





And d.batty coming to the light




That is all.


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Whenever I try to draw stuff, I instantly remember how much I suck at it, I can't even draw simple sketchs




I feel your pain. Q_Q





Kangaroo_Boy said:


> DAMN YOU! DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL!!!



Because of this, I will attempt to draw something. Even if it's poo, just so I wont be damned. q.q


----------



## Namba (Dec 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Whenever I try to draw stuff, I instantly remember how much I suck at it, I can't even draw simple sketchs


No fucks have been given yet. DRAW, CRACKA, DRAW


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 5, 2013)

Im in a drawing mood but I dont know what.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Im in a drawing mood but I dont know what.



Draw bad dragon products destroying the statue of liberty.


----------



## Teal (Dec 6, 2013)

So is this thread going to get good again?




Also the person who posts next will suffer a terrible fate.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> So is this thread going to get good again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes no. Well, actually it will get good as long as people stop posting about how much they suck at art/art makes them depressed.



If it's with Teal, PLEASE sign me up.


----------



## Teal (Dec 6, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> If it's with Teal, PLEASE sign me up.


 :3c


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 6, 2013)

What is that thing?!


----------



## Teal (Dec 6, 2013)

d.batty said:


> What is that thing?!


Sonichu


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> Sonichu


Good lord its terrifying.


----------



## Teal (Dec 6, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Good lord its terrifying.


Mission successful. 

For some reason your other post had me laughing uncontrollably for a good minute. :/


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2013)

OOOO LORDIE PLZ NO


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 6, 2013)

No one can hide from the weirdness.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> Mission successful.
> 
> For some reason your other post had me laughing uncontrollably for a good minute. :/


I aim to please. 
For the first time I got a bullseye. XD


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 6, 2013)

Just poking with absolutely no idea what to draw to contribute.
And the usual "Blah blah here's my permission" for first post thing.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 6, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Doing some sketches.
> 
> Lobar here



:3c aww thanks.


----------



## Teal (Dec 6, 2013)

Next victim?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Teal (Dec 6, 2013)

Gibby's so drunk he flew out of several other forum members monitors and killed them.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> Gibby's so drunk he flew out of several other forum members monitors and killed them.
> 
> -pic-




Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeet, that reminded me of when I played TF2 against Mr. Coffee yesterday. Him and his.... cuntsman..... >:[


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok, you guys asked for it. With this I become a valid contributor to this thread. I offer my p.o.s. drawing: http://i.imgur.com/mcbwBw8.jpg

Edit: My tablet isn't letting me post the actual picture. Q.Q


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Ok, you guys asked for it. With this I become a valid contributor to this thread. I offer my p.o.s. drawing: http://i.imgur.com/mcbwBw8.jpg
> 
> Edit: My tablet isn't letting me post the actual picture. Q.Q




use the following code


```
[img]<DIRECT IMAGE LINK RIGHT HERE>[/img]
```


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 7, 2013)

I felt like Kangaroo Boy needs some love, so I drew your portrait.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 7, 2013)

Crap, I thought I'd already posted a thanks to Sparta. 
I guess it didn't go through :<

Anyway thanks mang, how'd you know I love mushrooms?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah I seem to really enjoy drawing you guys as actual animals. Now who will be my next victim?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 7, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Yeah I seem to really enjoy drawing you guys as actual animals. Now who will be my next victim?



Inb4noah.

I might do some drawing tonight or tomorrow at least, running out of idea's seeing as there hasnt really been a narrative going on for a while.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 7, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeet, that reminded me of when I played TF2 against Mr. Coffee yesterday. Him and his.... cuntsman..... >:[


Ahahahaha, I love the "cunt" on the arrow.
I don't even know how I hit anything with it.
I didn't even see straight.

Oh! Earlier this week there was this really obscure thing you told me to draw.
It involved movies directed by stallone about donkeys using magic with the power of Sunny D and me driving a bus off a cliff filled with kids who fought each other to star in Stallone's movie who eventually got beaten by the Hulk and who put us in his shoe. 
Or something like that.
Behold, the math class doodles. This comic follows no rules.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 7, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeet, that reminded me of when I played TF2 against Mr. Coffee yesterday. Him and his.... cuntsman..... >:[


Not as bad as a machina bodyshot sniper, but the cuntsman is annoying as hell. Unless you've got a pyro that actually knows how to airblast!






Mr. Sparta said:


> I felt like Kangaroo Boy needs some love, so I drew your portrait.


WHAT HAPPENED TO MY HAIR!?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 7, 2013)

Usually I play as an engineer, but I like being a Poke-maggot.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 7, 2013)

KA-BOOM!






Also i say we get a lineup shot like the TF2 poster of us lot replacing the characters


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok so we all know I am old and it took  me some time to figure out that LOL did not mean(lots of love) and GTA was not a car made by Pontiac back in the seventies but what the heck is TF2?????


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 7, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> Ok so we all know I am old and it took  me some time to figure out that LOL did not mean(lots of love) and GTA was not a car made by Pontiac back in the seventies but what the heck is TF2?????



Team Fortress 2:  A free to play arcade-like shooter.  The costumes/outfits being drawn on forum members here actually represent the different characters you can play as.


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 8, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> KA-BOOM!



SON, HAS YOUR MAMA EVER TOLD YOU NOT TO TAUNT IN THE OPEN!?


----------



## Mentova (Dec 8, 2013)

These TF2 posts aren't accurate. They don't have enough hats and out-of-place promo items!

(I miss when TF2 wasn't a bloated mess ;~; )


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 8, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Inb4noah


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, Noah actually looks okay when he's not stuck in rubber. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 8, 2013)

Ahhhh I remember playing TF2. Back when it was fun to play and not a pissing contest.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 8, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> Ok so we all know I am old and it took  me some time to figure out that LOL did not mean(lots of love) and GTA was not a car made by Pontiac back in the seventies but what the heck is TF2?????



Watch and learn.


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 8, 2013)

My eyes..My eyes!!  Looks like fun.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 8, 2013)

I have team fortress somewhere. Its a classic and if you look around you can buy what
is called the Orange Box and its included in the package with several other classic 
games. 

Now I wonder where I put that box at its been years since I messed with it.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 8, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> I have team fortress somewhere. Its a classic and if you look around you can buy what
> is called the Orange Box and its included in the package with several other classic
> games.
> 
> Now I wonder where I put that box at its been years since I messed with it.



As far as TF2 is concerned it doesn't really matter if you find the Orange Box or not. It's free to play now.


----------



## PurryFurry (Dec 8, 2013)

EDIT: Ok, nevermind.  This probably does fit better in games, but d.batty hasn't (to my knowledge) given permission to use his fursona in another thread.  I'll just kill this then.  Maybe restart it in games when I make more lineart or something.

So I was away from this thread for a while around the Thanksgiving holiday and when I came back, there wasn't much new...   And I was sad (this was before the TF2 postings).  I came up with an idea to try to liven up the place.  It's a little 'game'... Here's the rules:

1. Start with the drawing I posted below.  The next person to post something for this game uses this drawing and changes something, and then posts the new drawing.  You can do ANYTHING you want to it.  Examples: color it, add wings, draw yourself interacting with the character, add a background, erase the whole thing except for one line and draw something completely different, erase everything but the nose and turn it upside down and color it like a candy corn and draw your character eating it, etc.  BE CREATIVE!
2. Post your new artwork
3. A different person takes your drawing and uses it to create a new drawing.  Then they post it.  Someone else takes this post and repeats the process.  Repeat, repeat, ...


I used d.batty (aka demonfur) as our first model, since one of the last things I read before going afk for Thanksgiving was him sadly asking why nobody drew him, and he's a contributor to this thread.  It's saved as a .png file for easier coloring if someone wants to go that way.


Ok, Begin!

http://d.facdn.net/art/purryfurry/1386546575.purryfurry_demonfur-d-batty.png


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 8, 2013)

PurryFurry said:


> So I was away from this thread for a while around the Thanksgiving holiday and when I came back, there wasn't much new...   And I was sad (this was before the TF2 postings).  I came up with an idea to try to liven up the place.  It's a little 'game'... Here's the rules:
> 
> 1. Start with the drawing I posted below.  The next person to post something for this game uses this drawing and changes something, and then posts the new drawing.  You can do ANYTHING you want to it.  Examples: color it, add wings, draw yourself interacting with the character, add a background, erase the whole thing except for one line and draw something completely different, erase everything but the nose and turn it upside down and color it like a candy corn and draw your character eating it, etc.  BE CREATIVE!
> 2. Post your new artwork
> ...




Or, you can take that to forum games and not try to turn this thread into something it's not?


----------



## Smelge (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 9, 2013)

I claim yet another furry and encase her into a drawing.





Butterfly Goddess is MINE!


----------



## Icky (Dec 9, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I claim yet another furry and encase her into a drawing.
> 
> Butterfly Goddess is MINE![/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2013)

I dont mind my sona being used. Just no more loopty loop dicks.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 9, 2013)

Icky said:


> Buttgoddess is a guy :u
> 
> not very _much_ of a guy, but still technically male
> ilu butters <3



Damn you misleading usernames!


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 9, 2013)

The last 2 pages pretty much called for it.






The storm shall not stop me.


----------



## Namba (Dec 9, 2013)

Smelge said:


>


God, Smelge. You have this weird fixation with decapitation and various types of mangling and disfigurement.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 9, 2013)

I want to do some drawing, but everyones upstairs and likely to bust in my room, i cant keep the door shut or else they'll think im fappin.

#hotwolfproblems.


----------



## Recel (Dec 9, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I want to do some drawing, but everyones upstairs and likely to bust in my room, i cant keep the door shut or else they'll think im fappin.
> 
> #hotwolfproblems.



Next time they come in, stare them straight in the eyes and... masturbateh fjurrryoushly! :V


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 9, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I want to do some drawing, but everyones upstairs and likely to bust in my room, i cant keep the door shut or else they'll think im fappin.
> 
> #hotwolfproblems.



You don't need to include any pesnises in the drawings you post in this thread.


----------



## Namba (Dec 9, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> You don't need to include any pesnises in the drawings you post in this thread.


In fact we strongly, strongly discourage that.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 9, 2013)

But i wasnt fappin to start with D:
It is pretty annoying though, i probably have one opportunity to draw a week now.



Toshabi said:


> You don't need to include any pesnises in the drawings you post in this thread.



They dont think too highly of furries so i dont tell anyone, i was on about the furry thing as whole not wangs or vag.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 9, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> They dont think too highly of furries so i dont tell anyone, i was on about the furry thing as whole not wangs or vag.




I doubt that. It's probably your own personal paranoia. :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 9, 2013)

Bombin' the thread




Apparently I can draw better while sober, shocking

Feel free to use my character and stuff


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 9, 2013)

Heeerrrrreee's another one!


----------



## Smelge (Dec 9, 2013)

Namba said:


> God, Smelge. You have this weird fixation with decapitation and various types of mangling and disfigurement.



Decapitation is the most efficient way to stop someone annoying you.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 9, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Decapitation is the most efficient way to stop someone annoying you.



I'm going to put this in my signature


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Nooo! ARRRRGH!


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 9, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Decapitation is the most efficient way to stop someone annoying you.



So long as you don't keep the heads. Or at least put them somewhere that they won't talk back. :V


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a nice collection of heads


----------



## TobyDingo (Dec 10, 2013)

Toby isn't feeling particularly christmassy. Tailmon1 has other ideas. 
This might belong in the xmas art thread but hey, 2 birds 1 stone.



Excuse the ghetto colours. I have no scanner out here


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 10, 2013)

It's the obligatory comic.
One of you is going to be the victim anyway.
Since Sarcastic drew my char for me before, I decided to pick him as the victim.







Who's next on the chopping block? Maybe I will go with pineapple.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 10, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> It's the obligatory comic.
> One of you is going to be the victim anyway.
> Since Sarcastic drew my char for me before, I decided to pick him as the victim.
> 
> ...



What even happened here?  You...put him in a frilly dress?


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 10, 2013)

Lobar said:


> What even happened here?  You...put him in a frilly dress?



Badly drawn magical girl.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 10, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Drawing



It looks like someone asked for Coffeecup on their Christmas list, and I'm not talking about the porcelain.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 11, 2013)

Coffeecup. Looks. FABULOUS!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> It's the obligatory comic.
> One of you is going to be the victim anyway.
> Since Sarcastic drew my char for me before, I decided to pick him as the victim.
> 
> Who's next on the chopping block? Maybe I will go with pineapple.



Is that Coffeecups other sona I keep hearing about?

I always knew he was a bit of a sissy. :v


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 11, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> It's the obligatory comic.
> One of you is going to be the victim anyway.
> Since Sarcastic drew my char for me before, I decided to pick him as the victim.
> 
> ...


I..I..what?!
You caught my expression exceptionally right.
Here I was listening to some death metal while bathing in goat blood and gutting pigs, and I open this thread and see myself in a frilly dress.
And I am damn fabulous.
I don't even wanna know what's going on in those framed paintings





E: Forgot the tail and shrunk the head.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 11, 2013)

Not that I think it really matters, but I give permission to anyone to draw my character. *nod nod*

I'd also love to contribute something, but I might be stupid. Is it just comics about shizz that happens on the forums?


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 11, 2013)

Welp, since you like wearing a dress so much, I guess I will draw you an actual one later.

For now, I go butcher pineapple and disregard reading for exam.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 11, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Welp, since you like wearing a dress so much, I guess I will draw you an actual one later.
> 
> For now, I go butcher pineapple and disregard reading for exam.


Hey I would've drawn you in a dress, but then I realized your sona DOES wear one by default.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 11, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Hey I would've drawn you in a dress, but then I realized your sona DOES wear one by default.



Best trap






Goddamit Papaya.

Did I mention I enjoy doing this?






I need my next victim.


----------



## Turnbull (Dec 11, 2013)

My body is ready. Victimize me.

Or don't. Either is cool.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 11, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


>








original


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 11, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Did I mention I enjoy doing this?


Honest to noodle monster, I didn't expect you to actually make a proper dress.
But I have to say, that is a pretty good looking one.
Reminds me of Guild Wars 2 necromancer.

Maybe I should make Rey a trap or add a splinter personality who's a sissy so he could wear that all day, erry day :V


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 11, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Honest to noodle monster, I didn't expect you to actually make a proper dress.
> But I have to say, that is a pretty good looking one.
> Reminds me of Guild Wars 2 necromancer.


I never knew Rey would look quite so good in a dress. XD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 11, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I never knew Rey would look quite so good in a dress. XD


I had no idea either.
I need to commission more of this :V

Also fun fact, that dark colour combination in that dress is what made me like green in the first place and later add it to my 'sona. So regarding dress colour: nailed it.
Also digging the complexity and layers. Skyrim's daedric stuff comes to mind.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 11, 2013)

#sarcasm, #despicable hand-writing


----------



## Lobar (Dec 11, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Goddamit Papaya.



Pretty much.  Coffeecup got a dress, I got a papaya. :c


----------



## Namba (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Ozriel (Dec 11, 2013)

I need to draw more shite.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I need to draw more shite.



Scratches head? When did you last draw something? Seems like months!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 11, 2013)

Turnbull said:


> My body is ready. Victimize me.
> 
> Or don't. Either is cool.



Well then. I shall put you into some good old-fashioned bull fighting.
Lucha bueno, Sr. Saga.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2013)

Poor Coffee being drawn as a sissy. Next thing ya know, FAF'ers will be drawn as babyfurs. 

Yeah I just went full retard.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 11, 2013)

Faf feels great hatred against babies, baby kicking is the local sport here


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Faf feels great hatred against babies, baby kicking is the local sport here



I know what you mean.


----------



## Namba (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Poor Coffee being drawn as a sissy. Next thing ya know, FAF'ers will be drawn as babyfurs.
> 
> Yeah I just went full retard.


Nigga, you just went full potato.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Poor Coffee being drawn as a sissy. Next thing ya know, FAF'ers will be drawn as babyfurs.
> 
> Yeah I just went full retard.



So... more Totodude?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> So... more Totodude?



???



Namba said:


> Nigga, you just went full potato.



I love potatoes, they're so nutritious! :V

But poor Deo has to miss out. :[


----------



## Icky (Dec 11, 2013)

I tried to make a shit meme, but it died in a horrific plane accident. 

But I just noticed m head in Governor Sparta's thingie, and that was cool anyway :3

(can I just cast my vote for more guys in frilly dresses though >.>)


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> [Totodude]???



Totodude was back when this thread was a pot fest, when I drew totodile smoking a ton of weed.

Page 33/34 if you want to find them


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Totodude was back when this thread was a pot fest, when I drew totodile smoking a ton of weed.



Yeah those were some pretty funny drawings, I still laugh at them. :]


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 12, 2013)

It's going to move from dress, to making traps then genderbend.



Lobar said:


> Pretty much.  Coffeecup got a dress, I got a papaya. :c



Nobody likes Papaya.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 12, 2013)

Just to postpone this thread's inevitable babality, I'll throw down something.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 12, 2013)

The first person to draw babality will probably get a lot of bruises and cuts.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> It's the obligatory comic.
> One of you is going to be the victim anyway.
> Since Sarcastic drew my char for me before, I decided to pick him as the victim.
> 
> ...


I have no fucking clue whats going on here. Clean up your sketches mate.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I have no fucking clue whats going on here. Clean up your sketches mate.



This is not a critique thread. 
Messy stuff is welcome


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 12, 2013)

I know this is shit, done in about 5 minutes and thats why the hands and feet are kinda mutated. Also had to MS paint coffeecups tail in after forgetting it >_<
And thats supposed to be Batty. Its a referent to Mortal Kombat if anyones never played.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWaFPwhKeB0


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> The first person to draw babality will probably get a lot of bruises and cuts.





Harbinger said:


>


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 12, 2013)

I like how one person is pretty much the first target for everything new.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 12, 2013)

SUDDENLY CYBORG HARBINGER


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> I like how one person is pretty much the first target for everything new.


I've got no complaints :V

And everybody, Draw mr Zeitzums, the resurrector of the thread and the creator of frilly dresses.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm not sure what Zeit is suppose to be exactly, so here's my interpretation of you- armorclad wolf.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 13, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I've got no complaints :V
> 
> And everybody, Draw mr Zeitzums, the resurrector of the thread and the creator of frilly dresses.



PSA : Please continue to use Guinea Coffeecup as your test subject.

Edit : And so I did. I actually don't mind Babyfur as long as it's just a "Mature person in a smaller body" kind and not "Weeaboo cry cry diaper" shit craps.








Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm not sure what Zeit is suppose to be exactly, so here's my interpretation of you- armorclad wolf.
> -drawing-



This reminds me I still need to finish my armor clad wolf char.


and Turnbull's


----------



## Turnbull (Dec 13, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Well then. I shall put you into some good old-fashioned bull fighting.
> Lucha bueno, Sr. Saga.



I decided to mix it up a little more:







Zeitzbach said:


> PSA : Please continue to use Guinea Coffeecup as your test subject.
> 
> Edit : And so I did. I actually don't mind Babyfur as long as it's just a "Mature person in a smaller body" kind and not "Weeaboo cry cry diaper" shit craps.
> 
> ...



Hahahaha oh my god I love this so much


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 14, 2013)

oh god I bust my side laughing! Zeit you win the put a dress on a char award!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 14, 2013)

Indeed, I would win that bull fight, judging the size difference.
Anyway, let's annoy Coffeecup some more. Let's look at Sarcastic's morning breakfast.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 14, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> SUDDENLY CYBORG HARBINGER



YOU ARE STILL A CYCLOPS AND NOW A ROBOT AND I HATE YOU MORE! SO LONG AS YOU ARE A CYCLOPS AND/OR A ROBOT YOU ARE NOT SAFE FROM MY MANTREADS, MAGGOT!




[sub]I hope I'm the prettiest trolldier at the ball. Also sorry Zeitz if I totally botched your character.[/sub]


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 14, 2013)

Now that cyborgs are on our minds, allow me to add myself into the mix.




Reference to Far Cry 3- Blood dragon.
http://media1.gameinformer.com/imag...ry3BloodDragon/Dragon_Iconic_NO_LOGO_GOLD.jpg
The secret is neon.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 14, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> PSA : Please continue to use Guinea Coffeecup as your test subject.
> 
> Edit : And so I did. I actually don't mind Babyfur as long as it's just a "Mature person in a smaller body" kind and not "Weeaboo cry cry diaper" shit craps.


AAAAHH. He is so goddamn adorable he should be thrown off a cliff or something. 
That coughing just seals the deal.

Turnbull looks better this way :V



Mr. Sparta said:


> Anyway, let's annoy Coffeecup some more. Let's look at Sarcastic's morning breakfast.
> [Gigantic pic]


I love how the coffee is so thick the flag stays up in it.
The funny thing is...that this is more or less my actual breakfast I had today and I was drinking some coffee when I saw that picture.

Kangaroo, you absolutely nailed the events of this thread here right now in that comic.
Zeitzbach has some interesting powers.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 14, 2013)

I couldnt tell how much of him was armour or actually him so fuck it, Iron Zeitzbach 







Rushed it because im plotting my revenge against kangaroo boy >_<


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 14, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I couldnt tell how much of him was armour or actually him so fuck it, Iron Zeitzbach
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Rushed it because im plotting my revenge against kangaroo boy >_<



Don't make me ship both of you.


----------



## Namba (Dec 14, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> PSA : Please continue to use Guinea Coffeecup as your test subject.
> 
> Edit : And so I did. I actually don't mind Babyfur as long as it's just a "Mature person in a smaller body" kind and not "Weeaboo cry cry diaper" shit craps.
> 
> ...


OMG EVERYONE IN DRESSES


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 14, 2013)

I know, Coffee _almost _looks dateable. XD


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 14, 2013)

Welp, too late. R to L.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 14, 2013)

Well, i can honestly say i didnt think i was going to be shipped by some guys online today...

The eye patch was just a coincidence seeing as both of those games featured them, but now im kinda liking it, put it this way, if i had to lose something it would be 1 eye, maybe.
Deffiniately wont be my virginity to Kangroo boy...


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 14, 2013)

Always expect the unexpected.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 14, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> The eye patch was just a coincidence seeing as both of those games featured them, but now im kinda liking it, put it this way, if i had to lose something it would be 1 eye, maybe.
> Deffiniately wont be my virginity to Kangroo boy...



Â¿por que no las dos?


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 14, 2013)

Because he has a tank.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 14, 2013)

I turn away from the comic thread for 5 minutes and Kangaroo boy is stalking me an apparantly im a military vehicle...


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 14, 2013)

Naturally, you want him inside you.

I just realized that I drew you like a tank, or the boat from Wind Waker.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 15, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I turn away from the comic thread for 5 minutes and Kangaroo boy is stalking me an apparantly im a military vehicle...



I stomp you as a show of affection~



Mr. Sparta said:


> Naturally, you want him inside you.
> 
> I just realized that I drew you like a tank, or the boat from Wind Waker.



Wind Waker boat. I'm calling it right now.





EDIT: This is an unholy mess of videogame crossovers and I love it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 15, 2013)

The SS Sarcasm away!

XD


----------



## Mentova (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't even know what is going on in here anymore.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 15, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> EDIT: This is an unholy mess of videogame crossovers and I love it.



Wind Fortess 2: Revengence


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 15, 2013)

Music guided me to draw this one. Random group people of each FA in their younger days. Not going anywhere below 3-year-old look because taboo.






Tailmon won the unlucky random roll as the 6th between Fox, Tail and Kangaroo.

Oh god, I had too much fun giving each of you a specific role for me to toy with in the future when making an actual comic post.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 15, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I don't even know what is going on in here anymore.



I don't blame you. None of us do.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 15, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> -snip-



Holy feck this is one epic looking movie poster, 11/10 would camp outside to watch on release night.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 15, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I don't even know what is going on in here anymore.



You are not supposed to, no one does


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 15, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Holy feck this is one epic looking movie poster, 11/10 would camp outside to watch on release night.



Still need more dust, explosion and collapsing building.

FAF Movie
Make it happen

Plot : It's a sunny day and

NORTH KOREA LAUNCHED THE NUKE

everyone died
The end.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 15, 2013)

Cool I wanna be with north korea then


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 15, 2013)

Plot Twist : Kim messed up and also nuked his own country in the end.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 15, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Snip*


I would so watch this as an anime.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 15, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Plot Twist : Kim messed up and also nuked his own country in the end.



DAMMIT


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Music guided me to draw this one. Random group people of each FA in their younger days. Not going anywhere below 3-year-old look because taboo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That would be a wonderful thing. That was my original hope would happen here. Poor beer fox has been busy but being Christmas my slave artist escaped and I'm hunting another one as we speak!"


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 15, 2013)

COMING SOONâ„¢


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> COMING SOONâ„¢



Oh God! I'm the only girl? Runs and locks the door!


----------



## Lobar (Dec 15, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> Oh God! I'm the only girl? Runs and lockes the door!



not sure if running out or running in


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 15, 2013)

FAF continue to amuse me, I don't know if I'm scared, or truly amazed


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 15, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> Oh God! I'm the only girl? Runs and lockes the door!



It's kay, there are 3 traps in that one picture.

SCREW YOUR PERMISSIONS I'M GOING TO START DRAWING YOU-KNOW-WHO WITH A FEMALE POSE REF.


----------



## Recel (Dec 15, 2013)

I swear... I go away for a bit more than a week, and this happens...
I don't even know what it is and I don't like it! D:

Well... better get drawing again...


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 15, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Plot Twist : Kim messed up and also nuked his own country in the end.


Plot Twist, Kim was actually Kitsune the whole time.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 15, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Plot Twist, Kim was actually Kitsune the whole time.



Fuck! Em, no I am not the supreme leader, we all love the supreme leader! I'm not him.
Glory to the great General Kim Jong-un!
[video=youtube_share;_QC_Zc4D3wE]http://youtu.be/_QC_Zc4D3wE[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 15, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> snip*
> COMING SOONâ„¢



_     In a world where Furaffinity has introduced a new policy; the Yiffening, thousands of fursonas are unjustly being used and traded for pornographic art and explicit fur fiction.  Only six anthromorphs were able to escape this foul act, and now they are the only hope to stopping this oppression, and restoring FA to its former self once again._


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 15, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> It's kay, there are 3 traps in that one picture..



Bagsy not one of them, on account of my lack of cyborg dong. 
The following text is taken from the back of the straight to DVD realese of Furaffinity 2, banned on all continents.



> Cyborg Harbinger is on a path of redemption as he aids his fellow furs against the pornographic tentacle onslaught, fighting to win back his organic body and gf he never even had in the first place or even knows. His path will cross with shocking sexual tention between comic releaf's Sarcastic Coffee cup and Zeitzbach, and the shady past of Mr.Sparta.
> 
> "What the fuck is this shit?!"
> -Some reviewer
> ...


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm still convinced that Cross will destroy something


----------



## Antronach (Dec 15, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> _ and now they are the only hope to stopping this oppression, and restoring FA to its former self once again._



A DA knockoff? :V


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 15, 2013)

So far the hype is wonderful! now who is writing the book? Who you gonna have animate the movie? And where is Tailmon?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 16, 2013)

I think she's still hiding behind that locked door. Hasn't come out since the top of the page.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

Just posting to say that I'm glad to see this is back, even if I probably don't know half the people in it now. It was a good bit of fun before.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 16, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> I'M GOING TO START DRAWING YOU-KNOW-WHO WITH A FEMALE POSE REF.



Voldemort?


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 16, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Voldemort?


Shh!  Do not say the title of He-who-must-not-be-named!


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 16, 2013)

Ah, the death of the comic thread, harbinger of the slow demise of Fur Affinity. The grand images, the big stars. Where did they go?




Now everyone just draws each other. Now it's all draw me, draw me, draw me!




Wait a second. I have the draw the person above you thread!




 How could I forget you, my good-time gal? Who needs the damn panels? Logging in to see not one comic posted in this thread? Comics are dead.




LONG LIVE DRAWINGS!

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/55435-Draw-the-poster-above-you-thread?highlight=draw+above

Or, y'know. Post comics.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> So far the hype is wonderful! now who is writing the book? Who you gonna have animate the movie? And where is Tailmon?



They mentioned traps! Last time I pissed off a Dragon (was a mod) He turned me to stone and I sat
 on his fireplace mantel for a full week! (He even had a gold plaque with my name on it!)


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 16, 2013)

Having read Dire's post, I finally got a Newt idea for another one.
I hate perspective so yolofkit. So here's another crappy R-L Comic.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 16, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Having read Dire's post, I finally got a Newt idea for another one.
> I hate perspective so yolofkit. So here's another crappy R-L Comic.


Fucking hell that seppuku frame is hilarious, not to mention the rest of the comic.
You're A+ thread contributor.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 16, 2013)

I approve of this. Well... I mean not the blade being thrown at my face, but you know what I mean.

P.S. I had to Google "senpai", "onii-chan", and "oji-chan" :V


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 16, 2013)

I may want to contribute to this. though i can draw or do an event scene using rpg maker. Though it's going to be a while before since i need to read closely at how the FAF comics work.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 16, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> I may want to contribute to this. though i can draw or do an event scene using rpg maker. Though it's going to be a while before since i need to read closely at how the FAF comics work.



Throw random shits together
????
Profit

And in that case, I'm feeling naughty again.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Throw random shits together
> ????
> Profit



many LOL's also!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 16, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> And in that case, I'm feeling naughty again.


This scares me.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 16, 2013)

It was going to be a simple bully Coffee comic but I wanted to try and see how many FA I could add in one comic.
It doesn't matter how well you sing, no one's going to pass up an opportunity to Tomato someone.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 16, 2013)

You made my day! Roflol!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 16, 2013)

There are not enough tomatoes for me. I am one of those people who would throw them just to see it land on their face and knock them on the ground.


----------



## Turnbull (Dec 16, 2013)

I do like the continuing adventures of Pineapple-Chan and Papaya-kun, though.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 16, 2013)

Zeitz you are officially awesome. XD

Also, I find it funny that Raptros looks quite feminine in your pics (hint: chest area XD), like how you dressed up Rey in a dress. :V Made my day anyway. XD


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 16, 2013)

Turnbull said:


> I do like the continuing adventures of Pineapple-Chan and Papaya-kun, though.



Pineapple-chan and Papaya-kun better get their own abusive spinoff then.



Raptros said:


> Zeitz you are officially awesome. XD
> 
> Also, I find it funny that Raptros looks quite feminine in your pics (hint: chest area XD), like how you dressed up Rey in a dress. :V Made my day anyway. XD



I actually intended to draw your char with a female pose but it didn't click. Guess I messed up the shirt right there and made it looks like he has a small chest.

OH well, CONSIDER IT A SIDE-EFFECT THAT WON"T LAST FOREVER although the feminine look will.


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 16, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Throw random shits together
> ????
> Profit



Oh i know that i had something in mind like this for example if this is allowed though i will also be drawing something to contribute.


----------



## kairi920 (Dec 16, 2013)

So we have a movie and a game now, where's the book? The book's always better...

Then again, I could see that ending up being some kind of horrific graphic novel.


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 16, 2013)

kairi920 said:


> So we have a movie and a game now, where's the book? The book's always better...
> 
> Then again, I could see that ending up being some kind of horrific graphic novel.



Book you say?

Once upon a time, Zeitzbach, Raptros and Sarcastic Coffeecup went for a ride in their pimped-out popemobile. The popemobile performed marvelous; they drove off into the forest with ease, and cooked up some evil plans for their planning of a trip with the popemobile. The day was fantastic and definitely the best day ever in all of history forever. This was, of course, until Mr coffeecup pushed the red button without asking the pope what it did. As the red button sank down from the pure energy of coffeecups' mighty power of ultimate pressing, furaffinity suddenly went back online... Many happy people got even happier, and sad people got less sad, but as the seconds went by, more and more people got obsessed over it. They craved for even more furaffinity than they needed, and the results were tragic; coffee could no longer be brewed normally. It was a day of weeping.

As the sun rose on the horizon the second day of FA being up again, the three friends and the pope were all sleeping in a little pile. They slept and slept, as if they were just very, very tired and didn't want to get up at 6 AM. Puzzled by this thought, the pope rose up and woke Raptros. Squinting a little with his eyes, Raptros swiftly grabbed his banhammer and rose it to the sky as he yelled out "Thou shall be banneth" before carefully placing the hammer on the pope's head. Raptros could finally sleep a little longer. At noon, Zeitzbach woke up with a ghasp. Had Zeitzbach been dreaming about those other nightmares Raptros never had told anyone about? He certainly didn't know at least. Having no care in the world, Zeitzbach suddenly said something. Something everyone would benefit from. "Let there be normal-ness back on this planet-thing with normal things and all.

And so it was

The end.



If you want a physical copy, I can print one in a tiny format, make the book, and send it as long as the receiver pays the cost of shipping :v


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 16, 2013)

kairi920 said:


> So we have a movie and a game now, where's the book? The book's always better...
> 
> Then again, I could see that ending up being some kind of horrific graphic novel.



I'm thinking slasher/horror movie. Now who here makes the best serial killer?


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 17, 2013)

The best serial killer would be the least likely to be suspected.... Minty?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 17, 2013)

Please don't kill me... and hope this doesn't offered anyone


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm suprised the Grandma Cougar Stalker Fox was not the killer! Go Minty!


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 17, 2013)

If Mentova was a serial killer, he'd be like the taxidermist from Heavy Rain.

Except instead of stuffing women, he'd stuff fursuiters.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 17, 2013)

Me and my friend were discussing FA's hard drives today. They're made out of food.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 17, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> -snip-
> Please don't kill me... and hope this doesn't offered anyone



RIP Rapt.



Toshabi said:


> Me and my friend were discussing FA's hard drives today. They're made out of food.
> 
> -snip-



Time to change to cardboard so Tosha won't eat it.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Dam! Just Dam! my side hurts!


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 17, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Me and my friend were discussing FA's hard drives today. They're made out of food.
> 
> [taco drives]



I'm with you on this, Tosh. Never, _ever_ turn down a free taco.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 17, 2013)

Time to go to work


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 17, 2013)

This thread has its ways of being motivating.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 17, 2013)

Good, now draw more and I will give you a cup of coffee.

But a cold one.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 17, 2013)

Irony Zeitz. I was late to work today because some moron plowed their car into a truck that was right in front of me. I BLAME YOUR COMIC! >:[


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 17, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Irony Zeitz. I was late to work today because some moron plowed their car into a truck that was right in front of me. I BLAME YOUR COMIC! >:[





Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Zeitzbach has some interesting powers.



Go me
Woo.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 17, 2013)

>CLICK!<

Spent all night on this annoyingly, my sharpeners gone so i had to use mostly blunt pencils, kept accidentally drawing shit tiny aswel, aswell as rushing like crazy and thus having to redo 90% over and over again.
In the second to last panel we're in the same arrangement as the poster to aid ID.


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok now it is getting good! MORE-MORE-MORE!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 18, 2013)

Tonight on "Sparta's Shitty Sketches" what do you get when the spirit of the earth gives elemental power rings to the locals of FAF? Let's just say we get epic battles like:


----------



## Recel (Dec 18, 2013)

I tried sooo hard to draw something thread related. But after the Coffee in dress pictures... I couldn't. I hate it now.
And so does god.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 18, 2013)

Recel said:


> I tried sooo hard to draw something thread related. But after the Coffee in dress pictures... I couldn't. I hate it now.
> And so does god.


The dress is ever consuming. It won't stop until every member of the forums wear one.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The dress is ever consuming. It won't stop until every member of the forums wear one.



LOL! 
Sadly I still wear them on ocassion in real life! 
So I have a leg up on you men!


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 18, 2013)

It's so bad yet it feels so refreshing.






I'm aiming for best boss award.


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 18, 2013)

animated comic? =U

I like this. We need more of this. Why aren't there more of these?


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 18, 2013)

Zeitz, you need an award or something of the sort.  You are just too epic.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 18, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> animated comic? =U
> 
> I like this. We need more of this. Why aren't there more of these?



Because i have no concept of how to gif...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 18, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> I like this. We need more of this. Why aren't there more of these?



I used to contribute the most to this thread, and I _could_ try but I can't be arsed these days. Mostly cos I don't really know anyone posting here except Coffee and Recel. :n


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 18, 2013)

WHY DO YOU DO THIS?

Just look at how much you've humiliated me. You've put me in dresses. Twice. You've babyfied me and now you are slapping me in the face?

Gosh.
Maybe I should start drawing derps instead of serious work so you'd be pleased


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 18, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> animated comic? =U
> 
> I like this. We need more of this. Why aren't there more of these?



It's a pain in the ass.



A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Zeitz, you need an award or something of the sort.  You are just too epic.



Stop it you~



Harbinger said:


> Because i have no concept of how to gif...



Go with Photoscape and just badly draw each frame.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> WHY DO YOU DO THIS?
> 
> Just look at how much you've humiliated me. You've put me in dresses.  Twice. You've babyfied me and now you are slapping me in the face?
> 
> ...



Please, you either get slapped or be rescued by the SFW police before something happens. 8D


----------



## Recel (Dec 18, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> animated comic? =U
> 
> I like this. We need more of this. Why aren't there more of these?



There's a good reason for that.







Edit:


Gibby said:


> I used to contribute the most to this thread, and I _could_ try but I can't be arsed these days. Mostly cos I don't really know anyone posting here except Coffee and Recel. :n



I know what you mean Gibby. Everyone's just... gone.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 18, 2013)

Recel said:


> I know what you mean Gibby. Everyone's just... gone.


It's a loop. One person stop posting, other stops posting because his drawfriend stopped and eventually from those who posted since page 5 or so only I remained. If you post and make youself present you'll be drawn, and then you'll have your buddies to draw again when they notice you.
And there is no-one stopping you from drawing them even if they weren't active on this thread, they probably lurk.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 18, 2013)

I've been lurking since the start but didnt start drawing till later on, i havent stopped but i just take real long between comics. Need to have an idea and the time, and yeah its harder when there isnt an existing tangent to follow.
And whats Photoscape?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 18, 2013)

All i've been doing was fanart-ing you guys. I need to draw more comics than portraits. Off I go!


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 18, 2013)

Thought I'd contribute. Halfway through the first part my shitty laptop just overheated and shut down two times, so I had to start over again. Laptop, you so funny :V
I have no idea who this is, I just used whoever was in Recel's drawing.





Oh, and I guess you all have my permission to use my character. Like, if you really feel like it.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 18, 2013)

My turn! I made an actual comic this time, bringing the end to a beloved tank/fur bromance.
That's supposed to be d.batty on the left BTW.





















Reference (Walking Dead spoiler) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZkD4f3kDLM


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 18, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> My turn! I made an actual comic this time, bringing the end to a beloved tank/fur bromance.
> 
> Comic*
> 
> That's supposed to be d.batty on the left BTW


You managed to put a smile on my face Sparta, even though I can't understand half of what is going on in that comic.


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 18, 2013)

I needed to do this based on page four of this thread. Just how did Deo bury all those furs quickly.







Anyway you have permission to use my character if you want so knock yourselves out.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 19, 2013)

The story of how I managed to freeze FAF in the sun.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYeIaHlDmbw  <- mandatory, you must listen to this. The comic is made after it. Listened to it constantly while looping it 13-14 times.
Le Voyage Ã  travers l'impossible de FAF


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 19, 2013)

MANDATORY

"The glacier may be cold but this thread keeps my heart warm"

/barf


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 19, 2013)

I didn't listen to the song.

Did I commit treason?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 19, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I didn't listen to the song.
> 
> Did I commit treason?


The comic doesn't open up at all if you skip it.


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 19, 2013)

I came on this thread and... I have no idea what's going on... is this how I'm supposed to feel? I'M SO LOST.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 19, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The story of how I managed to freeze FAF in the sun.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYeIaHlDmbw  <- mandatory, you must listen to this. The comic is made after it. Listened to it constantly while looping it 13-14 times.
> Le Voyage Ã  travers l'impossible de FAF
> 
> -pic-




I feel so.... entranced. I feel whole again.


----------



## PurryFurry (Dec 19, 2013)

Originally Posted by Sarcastic Coffeecup:



> It's a loop. One person stop posting, other stops posting because his  drawfriend stopped and eventually from those who posted since page 5 or  so only I remained. If you post and make youself present you'll be  drawn, and then you'll have your buddies to draw again when they notice  you.
> And there is no-one stopping you from drawing them even if they weren't active on this thread, they probably lurk.



Well, barely anyone knows me anyways, but I stopped drawing cuz I have some commissions to work on and those folks come first.  And then I work full time, am prepping for the holidays, etc and I can't do everything   I still lurk here every once in a while.  If anyone wants me back in January let me know...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2013)

BearLyons said:


> I came on this thread and... I have no idea what's going on... is this how I'm supposed to feel? I'M SO LOST.



Welcome to Faf where sense makes none and everything is fucked up


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 20, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Tonight on "Sparta's Shitty Sketches" what do you get when the spirit of the earth gives elemental power rings to the locals of FAF? Let's just say we get epic battles like:
> [EPIC POWER RING BATTLE!!!]










BearLyons said:


> I came on this thread and... I have no idea what's going on... is this how I'm supposed to feel? I'M SO LOST.


Just draw something, man! Start from scratch, or build off another idea!


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 20, 2013)

Mr. Coffee is our new resident gender trap.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 20, 2013)

For my nightly sketch drop, I decided to do dragons. Since 3 different members came to mind, I threw them into one body. You could imagine the horror.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 20, 2013)

There's a reason I hadn't posted a comic in this thread.





Went to the first post of the thread, found someone I recognized that volunteered themselves, remembered that Aleu was famous for puns and....that's what happened.
I'm sorry.

EDIT:
As I said REALLY early in this thread, if any of you wanna use me in any of your comics, go ahead.
I have no character so if you do so it'd have to be however you imagine me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Mr. Coffee is our new resident gender trap.


I am not sure how I feel about it, but I don't really have much choice, do I?

Also I wanna thank y'all for drawing me. It has made my days a heap funnier and there have been many days brightened by your derps.


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 20, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Welcome to Faf where sense makes none and everything is fucked up


For some reason I was expecting "and the points don't matter", weird. But ok, I get everything now.


----------



## Recel (Dec 20, 2013)

Fay & Deo sillyputty I drew while streaming.






I perfectly, completely and absolutely still have no idea what the hell I'm doing! :3


----------



## Lobar (Dec 20, 2013)

Recel said:


> I perfectly, completely and absolutely still have no idea what the hell I'm doing! :3



I don't either but it's glorious


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2013)

Recel said:


> I perfectly, completely and absolutely still have no idea what the hell I'm doing! :3



Just go with it, don't fight it.


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 20, 2013)

Ok so this is all well and good, but, I am getting worried! I have no idea where block fox went or what plan it is up to now!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 20, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> Ok so this is all well and good, but, I am getting worried! I have no idea where block fox went or what plan it is up to now!



Obviously we are being picked off one by one. The plan now is to run for our lives :V


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 20, 2013)

not to worry! I still don't know how to get a picture to work here. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12303011/


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 20, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> not to worry! I still don't know how to get a picture to work here.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12303011/




When using


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

Kazookie said:


> When using  tags, links from FA doesn't work unless they've seen the picture before. I think.[/QUOTE]
> That's not it.
> If you want to embed that image, you want it to be the only thing in the window/url, so you wanna press right mouse button, click view image or you can press the "download" under the pic and it does it for you and opens it up full size.
> Then you take that url and use it for the [img] tags


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 20, 2013)

HUH? Whats a URL?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> HUH? Whats a URL?



uniform resource locator, the link in the address bar :O

example: "http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/630946-Comics-staring-Forum-members!-%28FAF-Adventures-3-Revolutions%29-%28READ-THE-OP%29?p=4281471#post4281471"


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That's not it.
> If you want to embed that image, you want it to be the only thing in the window/url, so you wanna press right mouse button, click view image or you can press the "download" under the pic and it does it for you and opens it up full size.
> Then you take that url and use it for the  tags[/QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, I meant the image URL. I've just experienced issues with it before, but that has manly been on the Norwegian furry forum. Probably doesn't apply on these forums, however.


----------



## KriticalError (Dec 20, 2013)

I'll contribute when I have time - Probably tomorrow ^^ 

And while I'm at it, my 'sona wouldn't mind being a part of this if anyone else is drawing as of late :3

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/12302625/ ((NSFW)) Here's me if anyone's interested. I'll be looking through this tomorrow to see who's said they're up for being doodled :3


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 20, 2013)

does it work?
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/12303011//[img]
guess not! anyone want to bring it forward?


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 20, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> does it work?
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/12303011//[img][/QUOTE]
> You don't copy the website URL, but rather the image's URL itself.  Simply right-click on the image, choose "copy image url", and use that.
> 
> Edit:  Actually, that's not the way to do it.  I'll send you instructions through Pm.


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 20, 2013)

Since Sarcastic Coffeecup has been put in dresses and slapped across his majestic face, there's time for a change.
Dropbox all the way.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 20, 2013)

Well NOW SC needs to be in a dress. A _manly_ one.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 21, 2013)

Kazookie said:


> Since Sarcastic Coffeecup has been put in dresses and slapped across his majestic face, there's time for a change.
> Dropbox all the way.
> -img-



Oh
Oh
OHH
YOU'RE ON.
THOU SHALT KNOW NO MERCY


----------



## Aggybyte (Dec 21, 2013)

https://inkbunny.net/submissionview.php?id=523837 My subservient pony character Crushed Ice is welcome to be used by anyone


----------



## kairi920 (Dec 21, 2013)

Someone mentioned tomatoes a few pages ago, and this just kinda happened.

http://imgur.com/7gZjejp

It may be terrible, but at least it's nutritious.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 21, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> HUH? Whats a URL?



Don't mind me I'm just dropping off an illustration of your struggle.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Gnarl,
 if you want to post pictures I would get a Photobucket account and load them there
and copy the short cuts to here and Poofta you have pictures or if you want Links to them
on your photobucket account.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 21, 2013)

Kazookie said:


> Since Sarcastic Coffeecup has been put in dresses and slapped across his majestic face, there's time for a change.
> Dropbox all the way.


"I will slap you back in time"
You don't believe how much I laughed at this.
Pure gold this one


E: 


Gnarl said:


> does it work?
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/12303011//[img]
> guess not! anyone want to bring it forward?[/QUOTE]
> I made a guide for everyone. This works with any image from any site, as long as you have the picture isolated.
> ...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 21, 2013)

I got a simplier way


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 21, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Oh
> Oh
> OHH
> YOU'RE ON.
> THOU SHALT KNOW NO MERCY



BRING IT ON YO


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 21, 2013)

Kazookie said:


> BRING IT ON YO



THE AMOUNT OF TESTOSTERONE YOU'RE PUMPING INTO SARCASTIC WON'T SAVE HIM FROM ALL THE ESTROGEN


----------



## Turnbull (Dec 21, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> THE AMOUNT OF TESTOSTERONE YOU'RE PUMPING INTO SARCASTIC WON'T SAVE HIM FROM ALL THE ESTROGEN



THIS IS A CONCERNING SENTENCE AND I AM MORBIDLY CURIOUS WHERE IT'S GOING


----------



## Lobar (Dec 21, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I got a simplier way



Now his next post will be asking how to get the Spanish menu so he can do this :v


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 21, 2013)

Turnbull said:


> THIS IS A CONCERNING SENTENCE AND I AM MORBIDLY CURIOUS WHERE IT'S GOING


Oh yea! forget the block fox, now this I gotta see!


----------



## Recel (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm ready!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 21, 2013)

Turnbull said:


> THIS IS A CONCERNING SENTENCE AND I AM MORBIDLY CURIOUS WHERE IT'S GOING


WHY ARE WE TYPING IN ALL CAPS I DONT EVEN KNOW WHATS GOING ON ANYMORE


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 21, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> WHY ARE WE TYPING IN ALL CAPS I DONT EVEN KNOW WHATS GOING ON ANYMORE



LOLZ CAPSLOCKS RULES BIATCH GET ON MY LEVEL


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 21, 2013)

Seriously, half the comments on this thread are pretty much "Idek what's going on lol"


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 21, 2013)

I will gut you.

Edit : I miss "Pineapple n Papaya"


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 21, 2013)

ARRG frabbleRATS!


----------



## Lobar (Dec 21, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> ARRG frabbleRATS!



Almost got it.  Drop the URL tags, you only need the IMG tags.


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 21, 2013)

I feel really stupid right now but what is a URL tag? I want to be able to do this without the issues! That is what the comic is about!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 21, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> ARRG frabbleRATS!



Somehow you got it hyperlinked before adding the tags.
To make it work it can't be a link.
Redo it again by removing the the whole thing, put the tag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That should work


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 21, 2013)

I think Coffeecup should be the official image transcriber for Gnarl. Horay for community service!


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 21, 2013)

Tonight for my nightly load, I give you...
 Ampharos_Boy and Zeitbaggron!


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Roflol! Nice Gnarl!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 22, 2013)

I feel it's time to pay homage to the comic that started this whole thread.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 22, 2013)

The quickest way to Mentova's heart! "Through Beer!"


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Forgive me and Merry Christmas! 
The Continuing Adventures of Beer Fox Continue! 






I wonder who is Giggling? Laughs!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 23, 2013)

I think that now with the christmas around the corner it is time to remember those who left FAF either banned or because of life.
Inspiration http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDR6FGmV2Eo


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 23, 2013)

Either that or they were just twats. It's really a 50/50 chance.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 23, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> Either that or they were just twats. It's really a 50/50 chance.


I liked the twats too :c

Some of them anyway


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm 'gonna have to do one of these.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 23, 2013)

For my next trick, I will turn one of you into a PokÃ©mon.

 I give you... Zu.batty!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 24, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> For my next trick, I will turn one of you into a PokÃ©mon.
> 
> I give you... Zu.batty!
> -pic-



Epic, just epic


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 24, 2013)

Made a little thingy as an extra to a secret santa I have been working on. The green dragoness belongs to commoncroc on furaffinity. Not completely sure if she has an account on the forums, though D:


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 24, 2013)

Teammate so slow at coding that I have enough time to quickly draw something. Since there's a thread talking about Sona's human form, I'm like "Eh wtf, might as well draw them just in case I wanna do one of those parallel world human version comic"






Pretty obvious who is who. Eat my shitty skin coloring, ha.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 24, 2013)

But as Christmas looms over us, we must recall those who will not be with us this holiday.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 24, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> But as Christmas looms over us, we must recall those who will not be with us this holiday.



Inb4hereallycomesback


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 24, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> But as Christmas looms over us, we must recall those who will not be with us this holiday.
> -pic-



wasn't he supposed to be made up of latex?


----------



## Rouge Artist (Dec 24, 2013)

Ah, I remember him. yeah he was a Latex Gryphon, at least thats what I remember. 

But anyways I really should see if I can get a comic done tonight. I might try to go for a Christmas theme since it's Christmas eve.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 25, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> But as Christmas looms over us, we must recall those who will not be with us this holiday.
> [HAVE YOU FORGOTTEN ME!?



I wish I could.


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 25, 2013)

I think i know what happened to who your talking about?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 25, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Tonight for my nightly load, I give you...
> Ampharos_Boy and Zeitbaggron!



Fuuuuuuuck i was gonna bagsie Aggron, but Zeitzbach actually makes sense -_-
Just realised im off work for christmas and havent done any drawing so that'll be rectified tomorrow ^_^


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 26, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Fuuuuuuuck i was gonna bagsie Aggron, but Zeitzbach actually makes sense -_-
> Just realised im off work for christmas and havent done any drawing so that'll be rectified tomorrow ^_^



Yeah, I'm gonna eventually get enough furrymon for a whole team. Three more to go and I know just who to get next...


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 26, 2013)

I will try and do a better and more serious picture for this thread. Just give me some time. q.q


----------



## Celeste (Dec 26, 2013)

I will attempt to draw some comics  also my character may be used.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Dec 26, 2013)

Rouge Artist said:


> Ah, I remember him. yeah he was a Latex Gryphon, at least thats what I remember.
> 
> But anyways I really should see if I can get a comic done tonight. I might try to go for a Christmas theme since it's Christmas eve.



Am I the only one who liked that guy...


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 27, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> Am I the only one who liked that guy...



He was such a damage-sponge member.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 27, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> Am I the only one who liked that guy...



Yeah he wasn't that bad. At least he was a bit more playful, unlike some of the sad sacks around here. :I


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes he was that bad.

Because I will happily chime in for the grumpier members here.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 27, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> For my next trick, I will turn one of you into a PokÃ©mon.
> 
> I give you... Zu.batty!



Oh snap how did you know!?


----------



## KaoriMatsunori (Dec 28, 2013)

I spent way too much time reading this and I am only ten pages in


----------



## speedactyl (Dec 28, 2013)

Reminds me of our little secret Santa game we did on our D.A. Group Draw each others Characters basicaly
I did this for  http://phoenixdragon77.deviantart.com/





then I got this from http://anutwyll.deviantart.com/





interesting ....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 28, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Yes he was that bad.
> 
> Because I will happily chime in for the grumpier members here.



Don't worry, Rilvor, you'll find that smile again, one day. c:


----------



## Lobar (Dec 28, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Don't worry, Rilvor, you'll find that smile again, one day. c:



Yes.  But only because once you become a lich and the flesh on your face rots away, there's not much choice left in the matter.


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 28, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Yes.  But only because once you become a lich and the flesh on your face rots away, there's not much choice left in the matter.


And here I thought that when the flesh fell off he might have put it in a box, then forgot where the box was! Hence he will find his smile again some day! 
It must be a lich thing!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 29, 2013)

Alright you guys, let me show you a little project I've been working on. I give you- the unoficial FAF PokÃ©mon team




Now you can rip me apart if you want to.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 29, 2013)

You need to make an entire box for FAF.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 29, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Yes.  But only because once you become a lich and the flesh on your face rots away, there's not much choice left in the matter.



Sardonicus ain't got nothin' on this Lich.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 29, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Alright you guys, let me show you a little project I've been working on. I give you- the unoficial FAF PokÃ©mon team
> -snip-
> Now you can rip me apart if you want to.



Mwahaha highest level.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Yes.  But only because once you become a lich and the flesh on your face rots away, there's not much choice left in the matter.



We could always paint one on.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 29, 2013)

Female?!
Bitch you're about to get a waffle cone viciously shoved up your urethra!




I kid I kid, I named my zubat fluffy.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 29, 2013)

Gibby enjoying a nice cold alcoholic baverage of his choice. Probably some far superior German beer.
You can tell it's Gibby because he is wearing his trademark helmet.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 29, 2013)

Gibby would never touch German swill.
Hes a cider man.

Besides, Im pretty sure Gibbs doesnt look like a six fingered angry penis irl XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Gibby would never touch German swill.
> Hes a cider man.



hey I was just taking a wild guess^^


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 29, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> hey I was just taking a wild guess^^


Hehe, I was kidding anyway. The Germans make a fine brew indeed.
Warsteiner anyone?


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Hehe, I was kidding anyway. The Germans make a fine brew indeed.
> Warsteiner anyone?



Yup, it's pretty good!


----------



## Lobar (Dec 29, 2013)

CC I'm disappointed you're not making better use of 3D colors.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Alright you guys, let me show you a little project I've been working on. I give you- the unoficial FAF PokÃ©mon team
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well Poo! I'm in second place!


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 29, 2013)

Lobar said:


> CC I'm disappointed you're not making better use of 3D colors.



Yeah but to be fair, Batty isn't exactly a very threedimensional character :V


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 29, 2013)

I just noticed the Fem.batty and genderbended kitsune in my team. Damn its annoying to catch the right PokÃ©mon. I have another idea planned out, so just wait and see. (I love picking on d.batty)


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 29, 2013)

But genderbending is fun! X3


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 29, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Alright you guys, let me show you a little project I've been working on. I give you- the unoficial FAF PokÃ©mon team
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, got genderbended >.<

On the otherside, sneasel is fucking cool


----------



## Lobar (Dec 29, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Damn, got genderbended >.<
> 
> On the otherside, sneasel is fucking cool



I didn't get genderbended _or_ a dress.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 29, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I just noticed the Fem.*batty *and genderbended *kitsune *in my team. Damn its annoying to catch the right PokÃ©mon. I have another idea planned out, so just wait and see. (I love picking on d.batty)



So I'm female now.



Lobar said:


> I didn't get genderbended _or_ a dress.



But you got your pineapple costume and BFF Papaya-kun.

Welp, SoonTM then.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 29, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I didn't get genderbended _or_ a dress.


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2013)

That's a beautiful Lobar


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 29, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


>


This is so photorealistic.
Digging the 4d colours, and the eyelashing technique


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 29, 2013)

And now... Ampharos_Boy in Amie.












Take that any way you like...


----------



## Antronach (Dec 29, 2013)

I've never seen an ampharos get shocked when someone touches it's balls before.


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 29, 2013)

After reading this thread, I'm kind of glad to be new and unknown. :-S


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 29, 2013)

Shoiyo said:


> After reading this thread, I'm kind of glad to be new and unknown. :-S



But not for long... he he he...


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 30, 2013)

Shoiyo said:


> After reading this thread, I'm kind of glad to be new and unknown. :-S



It has its benefits. Keep away from the creepers, they only pretend to pretend.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 30, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> It has its benefits. Keep away from the creepers, they only pretend to pretend.


o bby u mak mii fell so gewd

just kidding im only pretending


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> o bby u mak mii fell so gewd
> 
> just kidding im only pretending



Are you hitting on my Mii? Good grief man those things are hideous, I thought you had better taste than that!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 30, 2013)

Here we go- furrymon update




And who doesn't love getting gender swapped?


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 31, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Here we go- furrymon update
> pic*
> And who doesn't love getting gender swapped?


I have to say Sparta, you're really good at picking accurate Pokemon for users.

I am a Dragonaire...  Awesome.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 31, 2013)

So where's the coffeecupmonbird?


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 31, 2013)

OK guys, so just curious, what kind of Pokemon would you consider me?


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh God! I'm growing facial hair!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 31, 2013)

So I whipped this up reading your responses. And guess what! It has words in it like a real comic!




Although I feel I'm on a roll, I also feel lonely being one of the few people keeping this thread interesting.


----------



## Sar (Dec 31, 2013)

If someone hasn't already, go ahead and do whatever you want to me. Its all good clean fun and you have my permission. I'll maybe do some at some point too.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 1, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> So I whipped this up reading your responses. And guess what! It has words in it like a real comic!
> -pic-
> Although I feel I'm on a roll, I also feel lonely being one of the few people keeping this thread interesting.


omg that was damn fine, I think you totally nailed that one


----------



## kairi920 (Jan 1, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Here we go- furrymon update
> pic*
> And who doesn't love getting gender swapped?


Dibs on Flareon.


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 1, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> So I whipped this up reading your responses. And guess what! It has words in it like a real comic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Does it actually hold coffee?


----------



## Tailmon1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Well the topic of Minty's fan club has again reached me! Being the unofficial president.
(Don't ask me why) I get requests all the time! This fellow wanted to join! 





Granted I normally have a bit of concern when the members can eat other members. So I took away
his Ketchup!


----------



## kairi920 (Jan 2, 2014)

Tailmon1 said:


> Well the topic of Minty's fan club has again reached me! Being the unofficial president.
> (Don't ask me why) I get requests all the time! This fellow wanted to join!
> 
> 
> ...


That explains where Saga disappeared to.


----------



## ThunderTheKayleolf (Jan 2, 2014)

Tailmon1 said:


> Well the topic of Minty's fan club has again reached me! Being the unofficial president.
> (Don't ask me why) I get requests all the time! This fellow wanted to join!
> *Dragon*
> Granted I normally have a bit of concern when the members can eat other members. So I took away
> his Ketchup!



Welcome to the club. New members welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 2, 2014)

ThunderTheKayleolf said:


> Welcome to the club. New members welcome.



Do you know what I like most about this one, is that Minty is in the fetal position. XD

I mean, if you have been following the *Ask Mentova* threads you'll understand why this is a perfect representation on him. : D


----------



## Tailmon1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you know what I like most about this one, is that Minty is in the fetal position. XD
> 
> I mean, if you have been following the *Ask Mentova* threads you'll understand why this is a perfect representation on him. : D



Pffft! Minty is faking it!
 I'm wondering if you can color it?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 2, 2014)

This is fantastic xD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 2, 2014)

Tailmon1 said:


> Pffft! Minty is faking it!
> I'm wondering if you can color it?



Yeah he's just playing hard to get. :3

And music is my art.


----------



## Kazookie (Jan 2, 2014)

Made one for a friend, Exodai, from FA and Norwegianpaws. It's two separate images since I didn't want to make loads of extra frames in frame number 2. And I got kinda lazy. 










Disclaimer: The only artistic part of the last frame is that it is animated. I don't have time to learn to draw cars, so this one is traced :c


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey! I made something for this thread again. 




I love picking on these 2.


----------



## ThunderTheKayleolf (Jan 3, 2014)

Tailmon1 said:


> Pffft! Minty is faking it!
> I'm wondering if you can color it?



Yes, but very poorly.


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 4, 2014)

This was getting to the bottom of existence so quick, someone, draw batty in a dress or something?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 4, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> This was getting to the bottom of existence so quick, someone, draw batty in a dress or something?


Wanna break a hip old man? XD


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 4, 2014)

Guys I know why this thread was empty for a day. We have a supervillain on our hands.


----------



## LadyToorima (Jan 4, 2014)

I've tried to draw like 4 pictures but they all turned out pretty bad and I'm too embarrassed to post them. xD


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 4, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Wanna break a hip old man? XD


Ha! what makes you think I haven't already? Stainless steel replacement parts to the rescue! Besides the post was all we needed to keep it from lapsing to last page!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 5, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Ha! what makes you think I haven't already? Stainless steel replacement parts to the rescue! Besides the post was all we needed to keep it from lapsing to last page!


Gimmie dem robot parts


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 5, 2014)

Cyborg Gnarl will never give up the parts! You may have abs of steel but I have... Steel hips? Not sure that came out right! Robo-Gnarl! I gotta start drawing some of this!


----------



## Willow (Jan 6, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> This was getting to the bottom of existence so quick, someone, draw batty in a dress or something?


This was going to be much more elaborate but..





Yeah...

If I remember later I'll actually make the comic part :B


----------



## Mentova (Jan 6, 2014)

He does not look amused :c


----------



## Tailmon1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Mentova said:


> He does not look amused :c



Roflol! Oh yea!


----------



## Willow (Jan 6, 2014)

Mentova said:


> He does not look amused :c


He secretly likes it :v


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 6, 2014)

Here we have the new and improved!


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 6, 2014)

ThunderTheKayleolf said:


> Yes, but very poorly.



I'm almost afraid to ask what's going on there.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 6, 2014)

You're a PokÃ©mon, you're a PokÃ©mon, EVERYBODY'S A POKÃ‰MON!





I've also been kind of busy lately


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 6, 2014)

OOOOOOOHHH... I am level 15! ssooooooo coooool!!!!


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 6, 2014)

Lucario? huh, I'm the martial artist newbie. Cool.


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 7, 2014)

Aw come on, where is all the comics? I even set it up, what no challengers?


----------



## ThunderTheKayleolf (Jan 7, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask what's going on there.



Go read the "ask Mentova" thread. You will understand.



Mr. Sparta said:


> You're a PokÃ©mon, you're a PokÃ©mon, EVERYBODY'S A POKÃ‰MON!



Why aren't I a pokemon? >:V


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 7, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Aw come on, where is all the comics? I even set it up, what no challengers?


Alright children, quiet down. Uncle Sparta made something to keep you all busy.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2014)

Willow said:


> This was going to be much more elaborate but..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Goddamn_ I look sexy. *struts*


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 10, 2014)

Working on something to post here, so watch for it on Saturday afternoon, sometime.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 11, 2014)

Maybe we should get this re-stickied so we don't have to worry about losing it in the heaps of the other threads, or so Gnarl doesn't have to bump it every few days.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 11, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Maybe we should get this re-stickied so we don't have to worry about losing it in the heaps of the other threads, or so Gnarl doesn't have to bump it every few days.


I'd be willing to do that, since it's one of the few games that actually get interesting content updates.

EDIT-Just noticed that this is in The Den now. I'm going to have to talk to other people before stickying it here or moving it to Forum Games. It always used to be in forum games.

On topic edit: Also people can draw me if they want to, but no pressure, not like I'll ban you for long if you don't.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jashwa said:


> On topic edit: Also people can draw me if they want to, but no pressure, not like I'll ban you for long if you don't.



Smiles and Rubs her paws! Muwhahaha!

Well since I haven't picked on Gnarl in a while or updated the "Adventures of Beer Fox!" I thought since we are 
Dressing people in dresses lately. 





(Man boobs?)


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 13, 2014)

Isn't mother nature wonderfull?! Man boobs, the fate of all muscular males if they live long enough. One more day till the warranty expires!


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 13, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Isn't mother nature wonderfull?! Man boobs, the fate of all muscular males if they live long enough. One more day till the warranty expires!



Really odd thought of muscular men turning into women as they got older just came to me when I read that.


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 14, 2014)

Did the mods ever decide to sticky this yet?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 15, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Did the mods ever decide to sticky this yet?


We're still sort of discussing it. The issues are that the stickies in the Den are kind of clustered and there's a decent amount of them already anyways as well as the fact that it was originally moved away from forum games because no one could This posts (and other things), where it would more likely belong. 

That and it typically moves decently fast, anyways. It'll *probably* get stickied, but give us a couple days to come to a final conclusion.


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 15, 2014)

Days, weeks, months ... minutes! OK!


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 15, 2014)

this thread is just flat out adorable :3


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 17, 2014)

As Gnarl makes his way to the mod council to see if they would sticky the thread, he discovers the hard truth.




Also everyone has no face.

I'll throw in some more during the weekend. Stay tuned!


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry, I was late for meeting.  The meeting actually went something like this.  :V

I need to doodle.


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 17, 2014)

Now that was worth it! LOL!!!!!!!!!

So I understand that in the aftermath of the Great Upheavell there were few survivors amongst the leaders of the free forum. 
Many gasped and feared to even poke their heads over the edge and peer into the carnage. 
Dragoneer, you have freed us from the oppression of the few, we love you, we fear you, but who now will lead us into the future as you return to your silent vigil? The masses turned to the few mods still standing and saw that even they were in shock and some covered with the remains of those they had been standing next to, did not speak, did not blink, did not fall. 
Quietly and ever so timidly the bravest among us spoke softly "Is anyone out there?"


----------



## kap (Jan 18, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Now that was worth it! LOL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So I understand that in the aftermath of the Great Upheavell there were few survivors amongst the leaders of the free forum.
> Many gasped and feared to even poke their heads over the edge and peer into the carnage.
> ...



I believe the clear course of action here is to call on FAF's magical girls.










Comes with inexplicable changes of hairstyle and clothing.

...too lazy to shade second part

edit: wow, this is...much shinier than I thought it would be. Anyone know how to put the images behind a spoiler button?


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 18, 2014)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....Sparkley!!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2014)

The consensus we came to is that it doesn't meet the sticky requirements in the Den and that you guys will just have to keep it active with lots of fun interesting content to keep it on the front page. Sorry to get your hopes up, if I did.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 19, 2014)

No problem, we have Gnarl to keep this thread up...




...literally


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 19, 2014)

Yay! I contributed!


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 23, 2014)

Need more comics...anyone?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 23, 2014)

I think I know what we need to do.

Bring. Back. Noah.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 24, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I think I know what we need to do.
> 
> Bring. Back. Noah.


DON'T SAY IT'S NAME!

Pd: I can't see the image :/ too big


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 27, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> Really odd thought of muscular men turning into women as they got older just came to me when I read that.


Suddenly Gnarl became so old that....Pooof!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 27, 2014)

I just a new galaxy tab 3 and a wacom bamboo stylus. The stylus is for drawing and came with an app for drawing so Ill see what I can come up with later on after work.


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 27, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I just a new galaxy tab 3 and a wacom bamboo stylus. The stylus is for drawing and came with an app for drawing so Ill see what I can come up with later on after work.


Yea..well.... I just bought a box of pencils so there! As if I had any idea what you just said. A Wacom bamboo stylus???? is that like a fancy Chinese paint brush or something????


----------



## Tailmon1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh noes! Gnarl is the leader of the Mars Amazon's? Heaven help the Beer fox! What will
 happen to the crew? Will Tailmon become a new Amazon recruit?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 28, 2014)

Lazy sketch day, some beer fox fanart for ya.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Well it seems that Even Beer Fox and the crew need to refuel before a trip or in this case?
The Game!


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 3, 2014)

I hope they liked the game! I could use some chips now!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 3, 2014)

Wait, he came back!?


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh God. BATTLESTATIONS, EVERYONE! Also, I'll give permission for y'all to use me in your comics should you be so inclined.


----------



## Coyote Club (Feb 3, 2014)

Grandma Fox and Gnarl avoided the costly V.A.T. at the convenience store by wearing cat suits. However their clever disguises didn't fool everyone. As the heroic (and slightly tipsy) duo studies their planning map, the mischievous Noah Griffin sends in his spy duck to see what all the adventurers plan to do.

Where will our heroes go next?

What is Noah up to?

What if they forgot to buy soap?

Find out next time on...... FA Forums: Comical Legends

(This episode sponsored by your friends Sleep Deprivation and Alcohol.)


Feel free to draw me if you wish.
-CC


----------



## Tailmon1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Well it was bound to happen that Mentova's offical Cougar Fox Stalker would find a way on to the 
Beer Fox! 





However, I was not at all what you think at the beginning!


----------



## Coyote Club (Feb 4, 2014)

I wish our Houston Metro buses were that much fun.


----------



## dialup (Feb 5, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Wait, he came back!?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 5, 2014)

I fucking love you guys, this is awesome.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2014)

Stupid sexy noah


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2014)

Welp, pack up guys. We've done it. That can't be topped.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2014)

Like wearing nothing at all,  nothing at all, nothing at all!


----------



## Cain (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh boy, I am glad this came back.

Such nostalgia, I remember when the first ones came out. Or the first reincarnation, at least.


----------



## PurryFurry (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm amazed this thread is still going , kudos! ...and since I'm new-ish, also wondering how bad this Noah character could be...


----------



## Falafox (Feb 5, 2014)

I haven't laugh as much as now for a long time, top notch!


----------



## Coyote Club (Feb 5, 2014)

PurryFurry said:


> I'm amazed this thread is still going , kudos! ...and since I'm new-ish, also wondering how bad this Noah character could be...



Eh. Noah asks to be drawn over and over. Outside of that there's not a whole lot of drama associated with him. However, most people don't care for his latex fetish...

-CC


----------



## Rouge Artist (Feb 6, 2014)

wait, Noah actully came back??? I thought he said that he... uh, wow, what else have I missed while I've been gone? 

I can already tell that the bars going to get higher and higher for this, and the laughter's going to get higher as well. This has given me some inspiration to draw something up. Good job guys!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 6, 2014)

But you have to admit, Noah actually sparked some activity, which this thread was deprived of.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 6, 2014)

You write to hard.


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 6, 2014)

Kinda looks like a softer paper like a water color paper maybe? The texture shows that it is most likley not an 80lb hot press.
But ya do push to hard, good for embossing though.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Remember when your Mother told you to check the back seat of the car before you drive 
off? Shame on you! Muwhahaha! 





A ship of cute young men and one Crazy Cougar Fox!
Run Minty! OOPs!


----------



## Falafox (Feb 6, 2014)

Tailmon1 said:


> Remember when your Mother told you to check the back seat of the car before you drive
> off? Shame on you! Muwhahaha!
> 
> 
> ...


That's also rule 31 in zombieland!
You can draw me now...if you want!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 7, 2014)

Brawrk, polly shouldn't be! 
Just, whatever this is,  is just a test run on the drawing program I'm trying to get used to on my tab 3. Digi art is confusing D:


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey now, that looks pretty good, you sure you have not used it before?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 7, 2014)

I, too have a drawing program on a tablet


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 7, 2014)

I have no idea how to use those fancy things so I will stick to my pencils and paper! A bit out of practice but like this!


----------



## Falafox (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, everyone here draws amazing, I'm jeallous about that.


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 7, 2014)

Falafox said:


> Wow, everyone here draws amazing, I'm jeallous about that.


I don't really count! thirteen years of college, a studio masters in drawing and a studio masters in Painting. Sorry.....I will refrain...


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 8, 2014)

Someone should set drawing challenges on this, to spark up the ideas for pictures.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'd allow it...but I'm a noob here so not much to work with.

just remember: Drunk, metal head fox.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 8, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> Someone should set drawing challenges on this, to spark up the ideas for pictures.



Head swap, anyone?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 9, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Drunk, metal head fox.



I like you


----------



## Khaki (Feb 9, 2014)

Gibby gets his driver's license.




Falafox said:


> Wow, everyone here draws amazing, I'm jeallous about that.



Everyone has to start from somewhere, why not try it yourself?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 9, 2014)

Now lets race my 977 against gibbs new put mobile!


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 9, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Now lets race my 977 against gibbs new put mobile!


Makes me feel sad for the poor fellow, I can just guess what it take in terms of $ to fill a gas tank on a tank! Then think about the mileage, three gallons to a mile?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 9, 2014)

THIS IS GREATLY AMAZING


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 9, 2014)

Omg, that takes epic to a whole new level


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 9, 2014)

And Minty didn't think it could be topped!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 10, 2014)

HEAD SWAP!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 10, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Makes me feel sad for the poor fellow, I can just guess what it take in terms of $ to fill a gas tank on a tank! Then think about the mileage, three gallons to a mile?


On a Porsche tank? Id imagine 5ft a gallon, lol. They were some heafty armor back then.
My 977 gets about 22.9mpg on premium.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 10, 2014)

d.batty said:


> On a Porsche tank? Id imagine 5ft a gallon, lol. They were some heafty armor back then.
> My 977 gets about 22.9mpg on premium.



The German tanks were actually designed to be able to run on a variety of fuels, from gasoline to diesel to ethanol, but given the fact that most German armor weighed between 50 and 75 tons, fuel economy was far from great. And fun fact I'm sure most of you know, the original Volkswagen was designed by Porsche. I just wish I was creative enough to actually contribute here. This accursed happiness is killing my creativity!!!


----------



## Khaki (Feb 10, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> The German tanks were actually designed to be able to run on a variety of fuels, from gasoline to diesel to ethanol, but given the fact that most German armor weighed between 50 and 75 tons, fuel economy was far from great. And fun fact I'm sure most of you know, the original Volkswagen was designed by Porsche. I just wish I was creative enough to actually contribute here. This accursed happiness is killing my creativity!!!



Which engine manufacturer created these engines?

I wasn't aware they had even produced an engine capable of running on various fuels.

I've only found out they attempted using diesel, but it was considered Krupp due to being underpowered, the rest were Petrol Maybachs and Daimlers.

Also for those wondering, the rough sketch of the tank is loosely based off of the (P) Tiger design, which apparently has a 320 hp, 10 cylinder Porsche 101/1 engine if anyone feels like
toying around with some mathematics in regards to the "fuel consumption rate".


----------



## Falafox (Feb 10, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> HEAD SWAP!


OH MY GOD, that's so wrong in so many ways. JUST LOOK AT THE STICHES.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 10, 2014)

Khaki said:


> Which engine manufacturer created these engines?
> 
> I wasn't aware they had even produced an engine capable of running on various fuels.
> 
> ...



That's my bad, the lighter armor, such as half-tracks and things like the Kettenkrad, were built with engines capable of running on various fuels, but due to the German concern for speed in tanks, nearly all were petrol engines. I got my facts a little messed up.

I would also like to mention that a few years back I got to rip off a belt through an MG42 off the back of a Hanomag SdKfz. 252 at a reenactment event, while donning a Fallschirmjaeger uniform, it was oneof the coolest things I have ever done...even though it made me feel a little Nazi-y.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 10, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> HEAD SWAP!



lolwut, this thread


----------



## Inpw (Feb 10, 2014)

Khaki said:


> _...snip..._
> 
> Gibby gets his driver's license.



Win! Just, Win!


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 11, 2014)

Falafox said:


> OH MY GOD, that's so wrong in so many ways. JUST LOOK AT THE STICHES.


Looks like I lost my head on this one!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 11, 2014)

I should create a Frankenstein monster of a bunch of different people. Who's in?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 11, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I should create a Frankenstein monster of a bunch of different people. Who's in?


Sure. Why not?


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 11, 2014)

OK but I Don't want to the butt or the hand scratching it!


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 11, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I should create a Frankenstein monster of a bunch of different people. Who's in?



I'm going to say yes purely so it can have horns.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 11, 2014)

Alright. I played god.





And it's beautiful...


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 11, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Alright. I played god.
> 
> And it's beautiful...



I think you've created a god. It's magnificent.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 11, 2014)

Didn't see cheap anime glasses, dissapointed.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 11, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Alright. I played god.
> And it's beautiful...



It's beautiful indeed, now bow to your new god!


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 12, 2014)

OWA... OWA... OWA tAGO DITIS!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 12, 2014)

Did I just break Gnarl?


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 12, 2014)

*squints*

I-is that my neck?
I need my neck to live...


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 12, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Did I just break Gnarl?


just paying homage to the new god!


----------



## Tailmon1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Did I just break Gnarl?



LOL no but you made him really happy


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 12, 2014)

Is that the pineapple from Lobar's head as his right arm?


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 14, 2014)

coming up on the weekend, time for some new stuff!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 15, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Alright. I played god.
> And it's beautiful...


  Looks like I get to do the thinking this time >:}


----------



## Tailmon1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ah yes the Continuing adventures of the Beer Fox Continues! 

Can we say Minions?


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 16, 2014)

All hail the new Queen of the Galactic Empire!


----------



## TheRH100 (Feb 17, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I should create a Frankenstein monster of a bunch of different people. Who's in?



I would have done it for the hair.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 20, 2014)

Well i kinda maybe shoulda was supposed to post this at christmas, thats when i did it at least, kinda late...






A factor of being an anthro most might overlook.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 20, 2014)

Lol, silly canines.


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 20, 2014)

Ah we know that chocolate is poison to canines, but if they were human/canine hybrids they would be immune! I happen to know for a fact that there are some sweets canines can eat, as the dog tore apart part of the tree to steel the candy canes!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 20, 2014)

I wonder what happens when we use a laser pointer on a cat anthro...


----------



## Yarem4 (Feb 20, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Ah we know that chocolate is poison to canines, but if they were human/canine hybrids they would be immune! I happen to know for a fact that there are some sweets canines can eat, as the dog tore apart part of the tree to steel the candy canes!


or may be they just get a bad stomach ache the day after? not exactly the most pleasant option but a possibility if the anthro is in the more feral part of the scale.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 20, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I wonder what happens when we use a laser pointer on a cat anthro...



Things get destroyed.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 20, 2014)

I can just imagine a cat anthro walking over to me and swiping my drink off my desk and standing there like some smug asshole before I get up and go chasing his ass

eugh im making myself mad


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 20, 2014)

Gibby said:


> I can just imagine a cat anthro walking over to me and swiping my drink off my desk and standing there like some smug asshole before I get up and go chasing his ass
> 
> eugh im making myself mad


Then turning the entire house into a biohazard zone with the shitter as its epicenter, while yowling obnoxiously.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 20, 2014)

Gibby said:


> I can just imagine a cat anthro walking over to me and swiping my drink off my desk and standing there like some smug asshole before I get up and go chasing his ass
> 
> eugh im making myself mad



Like I could be the biggest asshole ever and just blame it to normal cat behavior, hmm...


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 22, 2014)

Allright how about this!


----------



## Kazookie (Feb 22, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I wonder what happens when we use a laser pointer on a cat anthro...



It would render all anthro cats useless as infantry in war. No need to aim at the cat. Just mount a laser pointer on your gun, and the cat walks into your line of fire by itself...

Put the cats on tanks and arty.


----------



## PurryFurry (Feb 24, 2014)

It's ok.  I have some beefaroni and snausages to counteract the Canid onslaught.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 24, 2014)

Things get destroyed with regular house cats and laser pointers.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Gnarl you made my day with that! LOL!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 25, 2014)

It's been a page since my god was born, might as well submit something soon...

Got any requests?


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 25, 2014)

How about a God needs a high priestess? Lets not be all sexist here, something to bring the ladies in?


----------



## Antronach (Feb 25, 2014)

So a woman to bring in the women? Ooh, butch as fuck preistess would be awesome.


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, that is not what I meant... I guess I worded it wrong. I just mean that this should perhaps not be so male dominated! and no don't take that as a thing on dominatrix or something. I think I better quit posting before I get any deeper.


----------



## Antronach (Feb 25, 2014)

So just a sexy woman? Jeez you are weird. :s


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 25, 2014)

No..no..no I didn't say anything about sex or sexy! Though I wonder what would happen if you couldn't tell if it were a male of female?????


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 26, 2014)

So a transgendered bride of furrystein? I'll get around to it.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry for double post, how else will people think there's new content?

So I decides not on a female goddess, but a more... loyal companion. You see, how else do I acquire dead organs for my god? Hint, it's not willingly.


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 26, 2014)

Way to go Sparta!


----------



## Antronach (Feb 27, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> You see, how else do I acquire dead organs for my god? Hint, it's not willingly.



You haven't been around long have you? You just have to look a little and you'll find the furries with that fetish in no time. :V


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 27, 2014)

Antronach said:


> You haven't been around long have you? You just have to look a little and you'll find the furries with that fetish in no time. :V



Been there, done that, never again.


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 1, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Sorry for double post, how else will people think there's new content?
> 
> So I decides not on a female goddess, but a more... loyal companion. You see, how else do I acquire dead organs for my god? Hint, it's not willingly.



And though his brain was missing the politician continued to talk and now even passed some laws that made sense!


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry for the double post but had to put this in!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 3, 2014)

This thread is like alive still. Damn, I'm surprised for some reason and I have no idea why.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 3, 2014)

Dem titties


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 3, 2014)

Mentova said:


> Dem titties


SPACE BABES!


----------



## Antronach (Mar 3, 2014)

They should be floating in random directions, since that's what space is all about.


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 5, 2014)

The suit was designed to keep them from hitting her or anyone else in the face with them! Darnit!
just look at the bright side, no gravity to make them sag!


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 8, 2014)

Alright... you asked for it!!!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh my!


----------



## Tailmon1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice one Gnarl! That makes for one shocking good time!


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 11, 2014)

Where have all the good comics gone? And where are all the gods? Where's the forums wise banter to fight those sinking odds? Is it time to let this one go or is it just spring break?
Perhaps our friends at the Beer fox adventures will one day find their way home.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Beer fox will continue!


----------



## Misomie (Mar 14, 2014)

Leora is dissatisfied with all the boobs. She says more femboys would help bring in a female audience. ;D


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 14, 2014)

Re-reading this has made me entertained. I appreciate the boobs though.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 14, 2014)

Tailmon1 said:


> Beer fox will continue!



I agree with this sentiment, the adventures of Beer Fox _must _live on!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Leora is dissatisfied with all the boobs. She says more femboys would help bring in a female audience. ;D


Do foxes count as femboys?


----------



## Misomie (Mar 14, 2014)

Mentova said:


> Do foxes count as femboys?



They can. ;D


----------



## Mentova (Mar 14, 2014)

Misomie said:


> They can. ;D



Step on up then ;D


----------



## Misomie (Mar 14, 2014)

Mentova said:


> Step on up then ;D



I put my tablet pen somewhere stupid. When I find it maybe I will though. ;D


----------



## Tailmon1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Rubs her paws! 
Um......................!






Now what really happened?


----------



## Antronach (Mar 15, 2014)

They're foxes, it's obvious they're yiffing.


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 19, 2014)

Come on guys, you drink that much beer, sooner or later you gotta sleep! Then......................HANGOVER!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 19, 2014)

Beer and bewbs, this thread has everything!


----------



## PurryFurry (Mar 20, 2014)

In between drawing 'beerfox', Tailmon1 gets drunk...


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice!!!!!!!!!  Now remember that is the fuel for the ship.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Giggle me being drunk! One crazy drunk female fox? "Where is the Captain!" She yelled.


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 22, 2014)

Just something for the doodle bits! There is this dog that won't leave me alone, so he wanted to join the "Minty fan club" ... as long as it has popcorn!


----------



## Tailmon1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry about the Delay in posting!
*THE Adventures of Beer Fox Continues!*

Last frame the crew of the Beer Fox were recovering form their Celebrations!  
Land on a Strange World and strange things can happen! Oh no! What is going
on!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 27, 2014)

Found the boobs! Gotta love this thread


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 28, 2014)

Where did they go?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 28, 2014)

I probably should start submitting again, I'm imagining this thread now is just two people in their 50's having conversations on how lonely they are.

I should draw that...


----------



## Antronach (Mar 29, 2014)

A drawing about old people drawing cross dressing furries. Then hae the cross dressers draw a picture of old people drawing cross dressing furries. O:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 29, 2014)

I forgot this thread existed. Most of the artistic participants jumped ship and swam to weasyl


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 29, 2014)

Maybe they did jump ship but we are still here, and so is BEER FOX! and maybe a few Frankengods and some....... 

What do mean old people? I know a guy named Stubby who is 104 and he says that he is not old! Now I have to add something else! Gotta go draw!

Ok I am back to add this!


----------



## Tailmon1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Its funny that I am now considered old by most standards and the FA people. Still in Second Life
People are shocked to find out how old I really am. Most do not believe it!


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 30, 2014)

I have never gotten into the second life thing. I was curious about it a time back because I just loved the way some of the furry avatars looked and were animated. Now they are even more complex, but now they cost real money.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Mar 30, 2014)

It's true that Second Life has grown dramatically and so has the Furry community. And
as you surmised the Avatars have gotten really good. Very life like in some cases.
They have blinking eyes and ears and tails that move. They gesture when you talk or 
type. The things you can do are endless and so are the RP aspects or games that have
been created.


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 30, 2014)

Is that your avatar?


----------



## Tailmon1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes that is my Dusk Renamon. I was goofing off and swinging a whip and my owner
got a bit annoyed and stuffed me in a display box for a while. 

Granted my SL Photo skills are improving. This is a better view of my Avater in the 
Display case.  Normally I am a cute Fennec fox.


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 31, 2014)

Nifty!


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 31, 2014)

Back from the dead!


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 31, 2014)

But i thought/hoped the ship had sunk for good...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2014)

Tailmon1 said:


> Yes that is my Dusk Renamon. I was goofing off and swinging a whip and my owner
> got a bit annoyed and stuffed me in a display box for a while.
> 
> Granted my SL Photo skills are improving. This is a better view of my Avater in the
> Display case.  Normally I am a cute Fennec fox.



Why am I not surprised that you do bondage/pet RP in SL? :|

Going to the furry clubs and people watching is the best. :V


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 31, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> But i thought/hoped the ship had sunk for good...








....let's not and say we did.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 1, 2014)

I, too, like to recreate users in video games.
Scribblenauts group photo!


----------



## Hewge (Apr 1, 2014)

Is that a ghost otter?

OMG


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 1, 2014)

I heard "ghost"!

Oh, it's only you, Hewge.




This is awkward...


----------



## Hewge (Apr 1, 2014)

Make them fish tacos and we have a deal, yo! Just 5 mins though.

Start suckin', Kboy.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 1, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Is that a ghost otter?
> 
> OMG



2spooky


----------



## Gnarl (Apr 1, 2014)

YAY! Good job KBOY! Phew, I thought I was going to have to draw more boobs!


----------



## TheRH100 (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's a shot at some artistic humor, I guess. .-.






inb4 "INCEPTION" "DIVISION BY ZERO" "holy shit.."


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 1, 2014)

Double post, whoops.


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 1, 2014)

Follow up from Kangaroo boys comic.











Also thats awesome Mr.Sparta


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 1, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Is that a ghost otter?
> 
> OMG



The funny thing was that you kept eating Lobar or possessing the bottles attached to the Beerfox spaceship.

Gibby kept running away from Raptros.

The Beerfox ship just spazed out the whole time.

Everyone also kept moving out of the frame.

You have NO idea how annoying it was to get that shot.

EDIT: I illustrated the struggle




And Hewge is now ghostdoge.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 2, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> GROOVY


THE CONTINUATION:




You look.... good... Harb. I mean you.... look good.... for a guy.... who.... had his face..... eaten off.... heh.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh god I never laughed so hard!
Good Job people!


----------



## Tailmon1 (Apr 3, 2014)

*BEER Fox PT 2 of 3!*

What will happen next! Giggle!


----------



## Gnarl (Apr 7, 2014)

Then what happened? More! more! MORE!
I thought you  were back, what happened? Guess I'll just have to draw more bewbs!


----------



## Tailmon1 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Beer Fox Part 3 of 3!

*




Rubs her paws! Giggle!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 7, 2014)

Sparta tries this â€œcoffee" thing people rave about...


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 8, 2014)

GODDAMNIT SPARTA

EDIT: GODDAMNIT WHATEVER MADE THE ANIMATION SLOW DOWN WHEN UPLOADED AS WELL.


----------



## Antronach (Apr 8, 2014)

And now totodile comes with the ability levitate and speed boost. :V


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 8, 2014)

Antronach said:


> And now totodile comes with the ability levitate and speed boost. :V


  Pretty sure they could always do that.


----------



## Gnarl (Apr 8, 2014)

Ok so this is the enhanced version.... SONIC speed boost. Sorry unable to photograph it the camera is not fast enough.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 8, 2014)

[coffee intensifies]


----------



## Gnarl (Apr 11, 2014)

I wonder what will happen to poor captain Minty in the paws of Tailmon?


----------



## Gnarl (Apr 14, 2014)

Forgive my double post but I needed to send in the watch commander to protect our comic thread! 




For the sake of our beer fox!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 14, 2014)

Today I learned Gnarl's name is Shaun.

I'm not quite old enough for beer, so I decided to tap into the transportive capabilities of caffeinated totodile.

I give you... THE COFFEE GATOR!




Equipped with twin totodile engines fed by a constant supply of expresso, blasting through the sky never felt easier.

Only $19.95 and if you order in the next two minutes, you will receive a SECOND Coffee Gator for free!

Order now by replying to this post with your name, address, social security number, and credit card information!


----------



## kairi920 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ssooo, I'm broke, is there any other way I can order a coffee gator? I've been looking for a new way to cruise the universe.


----------



## Gnarl (Apr 20, 2014)

Ever had one of those days?


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 20, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Ever had one of those days?



Almost every day going to my car after work.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 22, 2014)

What happens any time I try to use a mouse to make pictures:





And why I am not in art school.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 25, 2014)

I got reminded of that game avatar tailmon posted some time ago. I'll weigh in on that.
 Skyrim selfie.


----------



## Gnarl (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice! Nice! More, More! YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tailmon1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Ask and you shall Receive! 

*The continuing adventures of:
Beer Fox!

*Last installment has our Drunken hero saved by none other than Tailmon!
Of course one does not just punch out the queen of the pirates and not have to .......


----------



## Gnarl (Apr 28, 2014)

They escaped! Poor tailmon still didn't get her way with captain M? or did she?


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 29, 2014)

I wanna get in this, but alas I lack any sort of skill involving drawing. I will try what I can....


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 29, 2014)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Almost every day going to my car after work.


Damn brodozers.


----------



## Gnarl (Apr 29, 2014)

RockerFox said:


> I wanna get in this, but alas I lack any sort of skill involving drawing. I will try what I can....



stick figures are welcome! join right in!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 29, 2014)

Since I have my tablet and stylus, I should get to drawing more stuff for this thread.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Since I have my tablet and stylus, I should get to drawing more stuff for this thread.



_DO IT_


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 29, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Since I have my tablet and stylus, I should get to drawing more stuff for this thread.



This can only lead to good things.


----------



## Gnarl (Apr 29, 2014)

I just couldn't help myself I had to get some new stuff!


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 30, 2014)

Meanwhile, in an alternate universe...


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 30, 2014)

Leo returns from the convenience store with a ghetto blaster and an extremely agitated duck.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 30, 2014)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Meanwhile, in an alternate universe...



Most amazing piece of art since renaissance


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 30, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> I just couldn't help myself I had to get some new stuff!



Smelge had a baby?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2014)

Mentova said:


> _DO IT_



I guess I should pick a topic.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 30, 2014)

A mod rides at dawn.


----------



## Gnarl (May 1, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> I guess I should pick a topic.


GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tailmon1 (May 7, 2014)

*The Adventures of BeerFox!

Because Even old Tailmon has been known to party hard. BeerFox has excaped her clutches!







Remember! Tailmon is a crafty old fox!
*


----------



## Antronach (May 7, 2014)

@sparta, that looks like harry potter riding a kangaroo through the clouds with a pony in the distance. :l


----------



## Mr. Sparta (May 7, 2014)

Antronach said:


> @sparta, that looks like harry potter riding a kangaroo through the clouds with a pony in the distance. :l



Exactly.


----------



## Gnarl (May 14, 2014)

OH NO!


----------



## Rouge Artist (May 18, 2014)

Okay, it's been a few months since I've posted anything in here and since I'm in a drawing mood right now, might as well. Anything to keep this thread alive. Really need to practice drawing my tiger stripes through, but hey this was done in about five minutes so could have been worse, right?


----------



## tisr (May 18, 2014)

what is this faf
http://puu.sh/8R8Ya.jpg
how do i images





okay, puush isn't whitelisted D:


----------



## Kalmor (May 18, 2014)

tisr said:


> what is this faf
> http://puu.sh/8R8Ya.jpg
> how do i images


Uploading directly to the forum has been disabled for as long as I can remember. Just use the


----------



## Tailmon1 (May 18, 2014)

Pokes thread and wonders if all the other artists have fell into a black hole? 

Think I'll post one of the pieces I commissioned and fire a shot at the forums


----------



## Gnarl (May 18, 2014)

Awesome piece of work but the technology looks like something from "Plan nine from outer space" ish.... but still a lot work went into that, thanks for sharing. 
oh and BTW you missed! You aimed to port but we are the starboard!


----------



## Rouge Artist (May 25, 2014)

Thank you for sharing with us Tailmon, That is a really awesome piece! 

If she did miss, I wonder who she ended up hitting then?  

We're still here, but some of us have been working through some blocks. currently working my way around and out of the black hole through! I have so many ideas in my head right now, but the problem now is which to draw...


----------



## Mentova (May 25, 2014)

So I've been getting back into APB recently, a game that I find way more fun than I really should.

Here am I dispensing street justice:

http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/3262042471898266466/D6565FDAF3637F7BE99E14355857A7FCF2F07430/

As a mod I say game screenshots are allowed here if they are FAF related. >:V


----------



## Hewge (May 25, 2014)

How's it FAF related?


----------



## Gnarl (May 25, 2014)

oh...oh... let me guess... it is because you deal out justice as a mod of FAF as well?


----------



## Mentova (May 25, 2014)

Hewge said:


> How's it FAF related?



The license plate has the name you guys call me on the forums, and I am the law >:V


----------



## Rouge Artist (May 26, 2014)

I really should get back into APB, but... I dunno. 

Now this is giving me more ideas, and I see a long night of drawing ahead of me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 26, 2014)

Mentova said:


> So I've been getting back into APB recently, a game that I find way more fun than I really should.
> 
> Here am I dispensing street justice:
> 
> ...


Whats that filthy disgusting hyoman doing with Mintys cop car? HELP MINTYS BEEN FOXNAPPED CALL THE POHLEECE!!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (May 26, 2014)

Mentova said:


> I am the law >:V



YOU BETRAYED THE LAW!


----------



## Tailmon1 (May 26, 2014)

*The Adventures of Beer Fox!*

*Last page the Queen Tailmon had put out a trap to catch the
love of her life, Mentova the minty fox!

The Trial of Mentova!






*I am not sure how many people are familiar with mythology but this is very much like the Trial of Paris


----------



## VintageLynx (May 26, 2014)

Despite being an artist of a 'distinctive style' (bit crap) I'll give it a go. I'm happy to participate if the regulars here are ok with that.


----------



## Gnarl (May 26, 2014)

Of course! as it says throughout this thread every type, every style, from stick figures to great works of art are all welcome. Come put in your own flare!


----------



## Tailmon1 (May 27, 2014)

Waves a Six pack of Beer! Come on people! Art party!


----------



## VintageLynx (May 27, 2014)

I'm posting one later!

Edit: I'm sitting with pen and paper but are we following a story any more? I'm not sure what to follow on from.


----------



## Gnarl (May 27, 2014)

Pretty much anything! The adventures of beer fox or maybe look at the ask Mentova thread or any other thread but you can only use the characters who have given permission on this thread. that is the only restriction other than it has to remain G rated.


----------



## VintageLynx (May 27, 2014)

Thanks - I got the rules but got a bit lost with the stories.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 27, 2014)

I havnt drawn anything in weeks. Just working on unfinished works loooong past due. Good thing they arent commissions.


----------



## VintageLynx (May 28, 2014)

Not quite sure where he was last seen but the crew have just encounted an unknown craft - I wonder if they are friendly? Please feel free to ignore!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qr8stmhg61fc1n0/IMAG0267.jpg


----------



## Tailmon1 (May 28, 2014)

Beerfox is a running comic about his adventures and things that happen. Right now hes in a trap.
Now I wonder who that is with the whip?


----------



## VintageLynx (May 28, 2014)

Tailmon1 said:


> Beerfox is a running comic about his adventures and things that happen. Right now hes in a trap.
> Now I wonder who that is with the whip?



Thanks. I added my art but all I get is a question mark - click on the dropbox link to see it.


----------



## Tailmon1 (May 28, 2014)

That was good. I have had my best luck posting a photo link from places like Photobucket.


----------



## VintageLynx (May 28, 2014)

To give this thread a boost I'll do the next one too - and there may be a guest appearance...


----------



## Gnarl (May 28, 2014)

Go for it! there now you won't be double posting!


----------



## VintageLynx (May 28, 2014)

Our hero finds himself drawn through the void of space but soon materialises on board the strange vessel.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/22p0dlp6r4k8ez1/20140528_235314_1.jpg

An urgent mission needs his expertise in booze...


----------



## Kangamutt (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Batty Krueger (May 28, 2014)

Ugh, AB is gross.


----------



## Gnarl (May 28, 2014)

It must be the stash he stole from the infamous lost cargo ship carrying the original Royal crown brew...all of it... all 250,000,000 gallons!


----------



## VintageLynx (May 29, 2014)

Great stuff - I've got the next chapter in progress (unless someone else wants to go first).


----------



## Gnarl (May 29, 2014)

Awesome! What next, what next??????? Will Captain M go for it? And how many 6 packs in 250,000,000 gallons?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Ugh, AB is gross.


I don't find it 'gross', but it's more money than I like to spend on a single-serving drink.


----------



## VintageLynx (May 30, 2014)

Next instalment - looks like the legend is true... but getting to it, well that's another thing.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/f0znjqf7yetdjog/IMAG0273.jpg


----------



## Gnarl (May 30, 2014)

must be the site you have that picture on, have you tried to put it on your FA?


----------



## VintageLynx (May 30, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> must be the site you have that picture on, have you tried to put it on your FA?



No, not tried that - but it may be worth a try. I was going to make a suggestion. As he has been trecking the wilds on his quest for a long time does it sound a good idea to say have him end his adventure in say another 10 artist submissions? It may end tragicaly or triumphantly...what say you?

Then a fresh adventure could begin but so it does not stall out each adventure must last 15 submissions and no longer. Just a thought.

I am happy to do another A4 over the weekend (unless someone else wants to).


----------



## Gnarl (May 30, 2014)

Well so far the adventures have been sort of random, the only string that goes all the way through is the idea that Tailmon is after captain M! 
and of course that the beer fox runs on beer, and that Minty bought it on e-bay for five bucks! Also that the crew is distracted by the large ...uh... vastness of ...space? yea that's it space! I don't see why not if no one else objects I sure don't. of course Tailmon is the one who started it, so what does she think?


----------



## Tailmon1 (May 31, 2014)

According to Mentova? I'm some Freaky old Cougar Fox out to jump his bones and
collar him.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 31, 2014)

Tailmon1 said:


> According to Mentova? I'm some Freaky old Cougar Fox out to jump his bones and
> collar him.



I thought that was true though.


----------



## VintageLynx (May 31, 2014)

So what's the verdict? 

I have a few ideas for a grand finale but it does not feel right for me with my attempts at art to finish such a long running story. Shame we can't get some big name artists to send him out in style.


----------



## Gnarl (May 31, 2014)

I am not sure if your asking if you can end beer fox, or just that chapter of beer fox? A Grand chapter ending might be alright but the end of beer fox? 
I don't think that would work! Why not start your own adventure? something like when Kangaroo send the beer fox off to look for the lost stash it secretly to get them out of the way for his plan to...........


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 1, 2014)

Since there's not much going on, I'll throw in my recent sona-sketch.

I am also tossing around the idea of doing some comic book covers for this thread as well, so thats what I might post next.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 1, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Since there's not much going on, I'll throw in my recent sona-sketch.
> 
> I am also tossing around the idea of doing some comic book covers for this thread as well, so thats what I might post next.



good one! there is so much art in here, what would you call the book? and what would you put on the cover? You know it would make one long book!!!


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 3, 2014)

Sorry for the double post but had to add this. She was looking....


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 5, 2014)

Welp I've only been here for a couple of days and I'm already feeling right at home.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 5, 2014)

Guess he got us pegged!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 8, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Welp I've only been here for a couple of days and I'm already feeling right at home.
> -pic-



Yup, that's pretty much it


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 13, 2014)

So where are all these ideas you guys had? come on now that Minty is the emperor of FAF things could liven up again! I will work on something for the weekend!

and here we have the new Emperror!! all hail Minty!


----------



## Tailmon1 (Jun 15, 2014)

ROFLOL!

Speaking of Mentova, I wonder where his fluffy tail has been hiding at?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 15, 2014)

In my bed.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 15, 2014)

Haha these are really cool!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 15, 2014)

I have some ideas i was working with in my head. 

Basically, FAF meets Lost. An island full of psychopathics who were stuck on this barren island/planet/dimension or something for a while, and get a few new visitors via plane crash.

I've already doodled psycho Icky.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 15, 2014)

Tailmon1 said:


> ROFLOL!
> 
> Speaking of Mentova, I wonder where his fluffy tail has been hiding at?



With great power, comes great resperators or something like that! He is working hard I'm sure to bring the forums to a new level of  AWESOME!


----------



## Bartymew (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm loving these pics! I'm astonished at the talent just dripping from this site. 
I'm more than willing to let ya'll use Bart the Hyena ^^ 
Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 18, 2014)

And here we have a discussion on the way to the CafÃ©!


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry for the double post, but I thought I would ask a question that always bothered me!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 26, 2014)

Without naked people there wouldn't be art.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 28, 2014)

some of this looks great!
Put shadow in your story if you like, just please nothing too dirty, hes ment to be innocent minded. Just keep in mind he is a game character too that i am making...


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 11, 2014)

Just a little sketch of Eggy as the Medic from Team Fortress 2, sporting the Vaccinator. (He really likes celery.)

Oh, and the hat is the Berliner's Bucket Helm. I thought it suited him.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 11, 2014)

I almost forgot about this thread. It sucks how it seems Gnarl is the only one maintaining this. Lets get some more TF2 in here.

Engidile a five minute masterpiece.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'd like to participate I've been lurking this thing awhile...

I don't know exactly ehat you guys have here, apparently at least one continuous comic. 

Anywas, If I do anything it'll be a one shot comic. I'd like to include forum members that probably have't been done yet I guess...

I already have a joke idea for a comic involving Hikaru, regarding his username


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 11, 2014)

I was working on something earlier this morning for this thread. Guess I'll finish it when I wake up.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 11, 2014)

You can use Ninten (yep, named after my username) if you want: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13779029/


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 11, 2014)

So I got around to making something 

ehh...I don't have my tablet so it's mostly in traditional







^^^Featuring Hikaru Okami, because he's the only one I had an idea for what to do in a comic. If you don't get it, perhaps this link will elucidate you http://img.alibaba.com/wsphoto/v0/3...und-Activated-Light-Switch-switch-As-Seen.jpg

Yeaaah, I really like comics because I get to practice facial expressions. I'll probably do more later, specifically for people who asked. So probably Barty, Shadowsinhiding, and Ninten. If I get any ideas to draw I will. Feel free to drop me ideas I'm usually bad with that.


----------



## Rouge Artist (Jul 12, 2014)

(drags myself from TF2, L4D2 and Steam) 

yeah it's weird how you sometimes forget something exists for a few weeks, doesn't it? I really need to draw more TF2 and stuff, and post it here to liven the place up. actually I have a few ideas I need to draw up, just for this place!  

Wolfnight: thats pretty good, I get it!  
I really don't have my fursona drawn up yet so sorry I don't have a reference point for anyone in this thread. hopefully I can change that soon through. I would like to be included in all of the random comics, so just imagine a tiger android like the terminator who's white with green highlights on his face. basically what my fursona looks like.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 12, 2014)

Use me, I command thee.
Im working on something myself, but no previews! It will ruin it.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh hey, I'm seeing some TF2 stuff!




Don't bring a wrench to a gunfight, Sparta!

(you're next, Eggdodger)


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 13, 2014)

Been thinking for a while of a TF2 kinda thing, think i might actually do it today.

MAGGOTS!


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 14, 2014)

Because Eggdodger threw his bucket helm into the ring...




Hey, why play scout, if not for being as annoying as possible?



Harbinger said:


> MAGGOTS!


.... you're next.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 14, 2014)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Because Eggdodger threw his bucket helm into the ring...
> 
> Hey, why play scout, if not for being as annoying as possible?



I like the slender frame you gave him. Makes him resemble me a bit more, in a way. =p

You may be interested to know that when I was younger, Eggdodger /did/ have arms. I like to think that young eggbirds would have those arms, then grow "wings" later.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 14, 2014)

Featuring Ninten! If you follow the latest Swap a word thread post you'll understand. This is also a response to WolfNightV4X1 post.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 14, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Featuring Ninten! If you follow the latest Swap a word thread post you'll understand. This is also a response to WolfNightV4X1 post.



...So are you the author of that transformation fanfic based on Mr. Sparta and Bill?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 14, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> ...So are you the author of that transformation fanfic based on Mr. Sparta and Bill?


Hahah no that wasn't me. It's by Zeus Juice in his TF thread.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Gnarl when I get digested I will find chocolate sauce for you to wear as a cologne for 
our Dragon moderator to check out.  

The Adventures of Beer-Fox continue!
Last episode Beer fox was trapped in paradise with Tailmon and the crew. Would he succumb to the temptations of pretty foxes and beer?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm amazed that I even qualify as fanfic-worthy.

I should add something...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Featuring Ninten! If you follow the latest Swap a word thread post you'll understand. This is also a response to WolfNightV4X1 post.



Haha! You have discovered your ability and have used it >


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Featuring Ninten! If you follow the latest Swap a word thread post you'll understand. This is also a response to WolfNightV4X1 post.


Finally, someone writing a fanfiction about me!
I actually laughed at this. Ship Ninten/Sparta as much as you like, because it doesn't bother me.
Good work, by the way.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm okay with this. In fact, I already got a name for it.




NinSparta

Bigger version, to see all the glory.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm okay with this. In fact, I already got a name for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Zoroark fursona is obviously the perfect partner for anyone.
I have a thing for Feraligatr, y'know.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 14, 2014)

These developments were unbelievably expected and are equally adorable.
I ship it. c=


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> These developments were unbelievably expected and are equally adorable.
> I ship it. c=


Everyone ships it...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ninsparta is my OTP

Edit: Ninten, Is the zoroark your pokesona? I thought you are a cat now?


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Ninsparta is my OTP
> 
> Edit: Ninten, Is the zoroark your pokesona? I thought you are a cat now?


I'm in an OTP now? Next thing I know, there'll be a fanfiction...
The Zoroark is my PokÃ©sona, yes.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 14, 2014)

Wow this thread is still a thing? Lol, even Beer-Fox is still a thing! XD

Ha ha, Minty. c:


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Have more crappy traditional art, now featuring shadows in hiding and ninten

Quick! Someone make a joke about Hikaru and Shadow being 'in the closet'



Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm okay with this. In fact, I already got a name for it.
> 
> NinSparta



Or Mr. Sparten


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 14, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Have more crappy traditional art, now featuring shadows in hiding and ninten
> 
> Quick! Someone make a joke about Hikaru and Shadow being 'in the closet'
> 
> ...



Oh god thats great. The ginger fox is not my  sona but....ah hell with it hes mine!
Thats really good though. I enjoyed that, i gotta learn to make comics


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Have more crappy traditional art, now featuring shadows in hiding and ninten
> 
> Quick! Someone make a joke about Hikaru and Shadow being 'in the closet'


Now, you two better come out of the closet! Or else pain or something.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 14, 2014)

The funny thing is, although i claim to be a LOZ fan, i haven't played many of the games. MGS FTW!!!!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 14, 2014)

...and because I'm bored, here's another crappy one, trackpad used







Starring Dr. Dingo and batty


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 14, 2014)

These comics made me laugh so hard! Also, yes Mr. Sparta is fanfic worthy because wynaut?


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> These comics made me laugh so hard! Also, yes Mr. Sparta is fanfic worthy because wynaut?


Oh God... Don't get any ideas for fanfics!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 14, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Oh God... Don't get any ideas for fanfics!



Too late...be sure to check my FA account :V


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Too late...be sure to check my FA account :V


I don't see anything...


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 14, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Oh God... Don't get any ideas for fanfics!



No need to worry I'm a terrible writer, so I wouldn't even try.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> No need to worry I'm a terrible writer, so I wouldn't even try.


Phew! â€‹Oh, wait: You're able to draw something shippy, aren't you?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 14, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Phew! â€‹Oh, wait: You're able to draw something shippy, aren't you?



Fanfics don't have to come in just text. I call apon the FAF gods to grant me the ability to draw shipping comics. *awaiting rejection*


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 14, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Oh god thats great. The ginger fox is not my  sona but....ah hell with it hes mine!
> Thats really good though. I enjoyed that, i gotta learn to make comics



Well I wasn't sure what to use, so I just used your avatar. Maybe I should ask next time I guess, haha x3

Also, I figured since you said he's a videogame character or something I'd incorporate that somewhow


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 14, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I don't see anything...



Ik and i won't until i get a little better with my art skills.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Fanfics don't have to come in just text. I call apon the FAF gods to grant me the ability to draw shipping comics. *awaiting rejection*


You're not gonna rest, are you?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 14, 2014)

Sometimes super powers have it's faults. I can no longer go to performances. 
Shadowinhiding playing his orcarina.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Sometimes super powers have it's faults. I can no longer go to performances.
> Shadowinhiding playing his orcarina.


Haha! Brilliantly done.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 14, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Sometimes super powers have it's faults. I can no longer go to performances.
> Shadowinhiding playing his orcarina.



Damn, these are awesome, i love these, i really want to make a comic, probably start in the morning. BTW is that ninten and ferir's old avatars in the back, i see mr.sparta too :3


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 14, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Damn, these are awesome, i love these, i really want to make a comic, probably start in the morning. BTW is that ninten and ferir's old avatars in the back, i see mr.sparta too :3



Yep yep throwing in some cameo appearances.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 14, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Damn, these are awesome, i love these, i really want to make a comic, probably start in the morning. BTW is that ninten and ferir's old avatars in the back, i see mr.sparta too :3



Dude, go for it! Any art style is good! Even if all you can do is stick figures, and if you can better than that more power to you


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 14, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Dude, go for it! Any art style is good! Even if all you can do is stick figures, and if you can better than that more power to you



Yeah sure, might be my actual first post 
Really loving these guys.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm afraid to do any comics in case I screw up everyone's designs...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 14, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I'm afraid to do any comics in case I screw up everyone's designs...



Your going to be fine, if anyone is going to screw up its me, but hell im still doing it 
Besides hikaru already messed up my design, im naked in it ( just realized )


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 14, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Your going to be fine, if anyone is going to screw up its me, but hell im still doing it
> Besides hikaru already messed up my design, im naked in it ( just realized )


I just thought everyone would like to see your foxbutt while you play the orcarina. The seats sold out apparently.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I just thought everyone would like to see your foxbutt while you play the orcarina. The seats sold out apparently.


The Legend Of Foxbutt: Ocarina Of Fur.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 14, 2014)

Ninten said:


> The Legend Of Foxbutt: Ocarina Of Fur.



Ah yes, a brave shadow must mark on a quest to become the best foxbutt ever, in the end he shall battle his greatest enemy. Sniperfreak, damn this sounds good, make this a comic series?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 14, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Ah yes, a brave shadow must mark on a quest to become the best foxbutt ever, in the end he shall battle his greatest enemy. Sniperfreak, damn this sounds good, make this a comic series?



Haha yes! Do it!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 14, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Haha yes! Do it!



Awesome i got an idea for it, i will start it in the morning ( its almost 1 in the morning here )


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

That is a....legendary idea.
HAHAH, I'M A CHAMPION.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 14, 2014)

Already got the theme song
( to the song of pokemon op1 )

I want to be the best foxbutt
Like no one ever was
To train it is my real test to use it is my cause
I want men to go gay for me, even though im straight
These foxbutt cheeks to realise the powers thats inside

shadows foxbutt gotta sexy it up!
Its you and me! Men shall go gay for me
Shadows butt! OHhh your my best friend but i dont want sleep with you
Shadows foxbutt!! A butt so true, my courage will defend me true
You teach me and i teach how to get a good foxbutt, gotta sexy it up, gotta sexy it up
Sexy foxbutt!!!!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 14, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Already got the theme song
> ( to the song of pokemon op1 )
> 
> I want to be the best foxbutt
> ...


Best song ever. Ten outta ten.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 14, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Ah yes, a brave shadow must mark on a quest to become the best foxbutt ever, in the end he shall battle his greatest enemy. Sniperfreak, damn this sounds good, make this a comic series?



Definitely needs to be a thing...


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll just leave this here...





I feel i made this suddenly weirder.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm afraid this fandom may affect your young unprepared mind, it's too late for us! But you still have time!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 15, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm afraid this fandom may affect your young unprepared mind, it's too late for us! But you still have time!



Who are you saying this to?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 15, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Who are you saying this to?



Everyone(?)


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 15, 2014)

But I'm over 55! My mind was affected long ago!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're enjoying the pairing way too much...
...Though you do make us look cute together.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 15, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...and because I'm bored, here's another crappy one, trackpad used
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah!
I just gave dingo a cosby sweater all over his face


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 15, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Hah!
> I just gave dingo a cosby sweater all over his face



Sounds like a fetish download a flareon would be into


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Sounds like a fetish download a flareon would be into


Everything does.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm going to be watching this ship very closely.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I'm going to be watching this ship very closely.


Oh boy... There's no escape from NinSparta artwork, is there?
At least there's no kissing or any of that.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 15, 2014)

Ninten said:


> You're enjoying the pairing way too much...
> ...Though you do make us look cute together.



My bored mind unearths strange things, which unfortunately translated onto paper.

Thats probably as far as I will go. Unless, you want to go further...


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> My bored mind unearths strange things, which unfortunately translated onto paper.
> 
> Thats probably as far as I will go. Unless, you want to go further...


Well, you _do _make us look good together...
(I can sense the shippers holding their breath!)


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll leave this to the shippers to decide what happens next...


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'll leave this to the shippers to decide what happens next...


That's probably the best thing to do in this situation.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Well, you _do _make us look good together...
> (I can sense the shippers holding their breath!)



*Holds breath* YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF

Someone make some pokepr0n of them (but don't let download-a-flareon see it) Nope, kidding


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 15, 2014)

Guys, I'm going to die of asphyxiation unless one of you makes a move!

*observes closely with his periscope*


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Guys, I'm going to die of asphyxiation unless one of you makes a move!


I'm not sure if I wanna...
But you know you can just put NinSparta into comic form some more.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 15, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I'm not sure if I wanna...
> But you know you can just put NinSparta into comic form some more.



You might not like what you get... ;]

But I shall!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

Sparta and I have agreed that we'll just wait to see how this plays out...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 15, 2014)

..weeell...on a non-ninsparta note, I have something about Sparta, after seeing these:










I give you, the next messiah






Gator Jesus!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ..weeell...on a non-ninsparta note, I have something about Sparta, after seeing these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally, an excuse to worship him.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 15, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Ah yes, a brave shadow must mark on a quest to become the best foxbutt ever, in the end he shall battle his greatest enemy. Sniperfreak, damn this sounds good, make this a comic series?



A tribute to the foxbutt that rivals sniperfreaks


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 15, 2014)

Now is that the second or third god creature we have created on this thread????


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Now is that the second or third god creature we have created on this thread????


You can never have too many gods. Just ask the Hindus. (Sorry if I offended anyone!)


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 15, 2014)

yeah i made a mistake on the comic. Its in a traditional form and i don't have anything i can use to get it online, sorry but i have to prolong the foxbutt quest for a while. You know what you guys start the comic instead, i will contribute later.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 15, 2014)

I still don't quite understand how my foxbutt became so very coveted...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 15, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I still don't quite understand how my foxbutt became so very coveted...



It is said thee who controls the foxbutt controls the fate of the universe, and so the hero of ( insert something furry related to me here cause im at a blank ) must get this power for good and to make otter butt kinda sad.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 15, 2014)

Search back and you will discover that his is not the first butt to be worshiped here. Long ago they put Mintys' butt on a pedestal!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 15, 2014)

so im the next foxbutt god...yay! XD


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

Gator Jesus is my favourite godly being.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 15, 2014)

Nope! It starts on page 18 and by page 20....


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 15, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Nope! It starts on page 18 and by page 20....



Uhh....what starts at those pages?

Nevermind i checked, so that is the origins of the foxbutt. Well im glad it envolved from foxbutt stealing to a religious worship god.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 15, 2014)

Heads up, guys: I'm gonna attempt to draw something.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 15, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> yeah i made a mistake on the comic. Its in a traditional form and i don't have anything i can use to get it online, sorry but i have to prolong the foxbutt quest for a while. You know what you guys start the comic instead, i will contribute later.



I'd love to, but I'm notoriously lazy with continuous comics, my own comics haven't been updated :/

Maybe I'll do writing for foxbutt quest instead...


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't get this,,, are you saying that in this quest only the most worthy foxbutt will be able to obtain the Ocarina of Fur? And then only a true blow hard, uh, I mean Ocarina musician would be able to use it to restore balance and peace to the universe?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 15, 2014)

Gator Jesus is pleased with your devotion.

You all shall go to Gator Heaven after your death.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 15, 2014)

So as soon as I find out if it is ok to put it on here, I have some choices for the Ocarina of Fur! I used to make Ocarinas and sell them at the art in the park for like 1 to 5 dollars! So as soon as I get my verdict...


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jul 15, 2014)

Go ahead. Put my likeness in a comic. My face deserves to be on the paper. Also, I have an OC form. http://pastebin.com/XAS9aM2G

Feel free to use that.

P.S. What's going on in this thread i don't follow at all


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 15, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Sparta and I have agreed that we'll just wait to see how this plays out...


In the world of fanfiction, there's a little thing we like to call "instant gratification"!
I am shameless! *SHAMELESS! AHAHAHAHA!

*I'll include more illustrations as this epic novella continues so that it's like a picture book! And I can keep posting it here where everyone can read it...


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm away for a couple of hours and I find NinSparta art and Gator Jesus.  
We have done well Ninten. Please continue to contribute to NinSparta and Gator Jesus will bless you.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok so here is the link to the Ocarinas. Warning it is NSFW OK? Yes the girl is a real playable Ocarina! now.... Ahem:
The Arcane sage has the set the quest, that only the true and most deserving musician will be able to tell which of these three is the real Ocarina of Fur! 
Now go and if the Gator is with you, save the Universe! 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13998591/


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 16, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> In the world of fanfiction, there's a little thing we like to call "instant gratification"!
> I am shameless! *SHAMELESS! AHAHAHAHA!
> 
> *I'll include more illustrations as this epic novella continues so that it's like a picture book! And I can keep posting it here where everyone can read it...



My tablet nor my phone can read the filetype.

I'm on edge right now...

Edit: I got an rtf reader. Wish me luck!

Edit 2: Oh... My... God...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 16, 2014)

Sorry gnarl for some reason i couldn't view the ocarina picture. In theory the ocarina of fur is going to be a dragon tooth ocarina ( mainly due to its design) but any except for an english pendant would do.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 16, 2014)

Your under 18? Well it is a female furry, (no clothes). Standing, arms up. looks a lot like this and yes it is a functional instrument. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13951636/  only no bikini.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Zeus Juice said:


> Go ahead. Put my likeness in a comic. My face deserves to be on the paper. Also, I have an OC form. http://pastebin.com/XAS9aM2G
> 
> Feel free to use that.
> 
> P.S. What's going on in this thread i don't follow at all



I feel like your fursona is pretty much you describing yourself...which isn't bad, but that would be really weird for me to do personally. It's an interesting description, however, and the ibex seems like an interesting and unique choice.

...and this thread is people writing comics with forum member's character's in it. It's best if you contribute at least once, even if you can't draw very good. Hell, maybe even write some story with other forum members in it.

Anyways, if you want art of your fursona, I suggest the art exchange if you keep an eye out for request-accepting artists or make a post asking nicely you might get something



Eggdodger said:


> In the world of fanfiction, there's a little thing we like to call "instant gratification"!
> I am shameless! *SHAMELESS! AHAHAHAHA!
> 
> *I'll include more illustrations as this epic novella continues so that it's like a picture book! And I can keep posting it here where everyone can read it...



Oh my Sparta! The pet names...*pukes*


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> In the world of fanfiction, there's a little thing we like to call "instant gratification"!
> I am shameless! *SHAMELESS! AHAHAHAHA!
> 
> *I'll include more illustrations as this epic novella continues so that it's like a picture book! And I can keep posting it here where everyone can read it...


Oh my God...
Is it bad that I actually like this and want to see more?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 16, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Sorry gnarl for some reason i couldn't view the ocarina picture. In theory the ocarina of fur is going to be a dragon tooth ocarina ( mainly due to its design) but any except for an english pendant would do.



Here, I made a quick imgur mirror for you.



Ninten said:


> Oh my God...
> Is it bad that I actually like this and want to see more?



Why not, Tenten?


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Why not, Tenten?


So you're using the pet names? O-okay...
By the way, I kinda drew something:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14003860/
Let the shippers go crazy!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ninten said:


> So you're using the pet names? O-okay...
> By the way, I kinda drew something:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14003860/
> Let the shippers go crazy!



It was super effective!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> It was super effective!


I actually toyed with putting that joke in there, but it was too obvious.


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jul 16, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I feel like your fursona is pretty much you describing yourself...which isn't bad, but that would be really weird for me to do personally. It's an interesting description, however, and the ibex seems like an interesting and unique choice.
> 
> ...and this thread is people writing comics with forum member's character's in it. It's best if you contribute at least once, even if you can't draw very good. Hell, maybe even write some story with other forum members in it.
> 
> ...



I get it. My fursona is essentially me as an anthro ibex, and I understand that it's a bit too personal to be taken seriously. 
Ill see what I can do to contribute to this forum, I'll see if I can't write or draw a little joke.

also, I got a picture of my fursona Now! http://m.imgur.com/8L3wvtyCredit to dragonfoxdemon for making this for me. I love him.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 16, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 in another thread said:


> Gets a pokemon fusion of feraligatr and zoroark, feralark; a.k.a Ninsparta's hypothetical mpreg child



I'm just... gonna leave this here...


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm just... gonna leave this here...


OMG WE HAD A BABY! ...Which one of us got pregnant?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 16, 2014)

Ninten said:


> OMG WE HAD A BABY! ...Which one of us got pregnant?



I'm leaving it up to our OTP scribe, Egg. I'll just let this run for a bit.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 16, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm just... gonna leave this here...



Adorable <3

This is officially canon now, guys. What's that little cutie's name?


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jul 16, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm just... gonna leave this here...



Adolf. I vote we name the little thing adolf.

either that or ninspar.

by the way, can I be the baby sitter for that?


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

I think we should call the little guy Sparten. Sounds like Spartan, so it's cool.
And yes, Zeus Juice, you can be the babysitter.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 16, 2014)

Must...draw...otp...family...


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Must...draw...otp...family...


Go ahead.
 I see Sparta as the father figure, and me as more motherly. But only because he's a Feraligatr!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 16, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Go ahead.
> I see Sparta as the father figure, and me as more motherly. But only because he's a Feraligatr!


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


Would that make me Mrs. Sparta?


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 16, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Would that make me Mrs. Sparta?



I'm loving this ship more and more with every passing moment.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 16, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Here, I made a quick imgur mirror for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not, Tenten?



That is really good but at the same time, im a little scared where the holes and mouthpiece goes. Can't we stick to the dragon tooth ocarina?
Still it really is good. Loving the OTP family ( I'm so lonely ._. )


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I'm loving this ship more and more with every passing moment.


I'm enjoying it a little.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 16, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I'm enjoying it a little.



 oh god, when will the porn start XD


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 16, 2014)

Mrs. Feraligatr?
Sparta Feraligatr and Ninten Feraligatr.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 16, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I'm loving this ship more and more with every passing moment.



And this ship is titanic ! A monstrosity that knows no end, but man is it fun to watch it grow.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> oh god, when will the porn start XD


Whenever Rule 34 catches up.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 16, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Whenever Rule 34 catches up.



You guys checked rule 34? 
I bet you they already have it, and probably tasteful pictures of sniperfreak's foxbutt


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> You guys checked rule 34?
> I bet you they already have it, and probably tasteful pictures of sniperfreak's foxbutt


Oh God, there's probably the story on how Sparta got me m-preg...
Seriously, though: Unless any porn artists are reading, there isn't any.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 16, 2014)

The mouth piece is a section of hair sticking out at the back of her neck, and the holes.... you can imagine! But the electric tape was an attempt to make it less nsfw, so I will let you imagine what she looks like without the tape. A dragons fang... I could probably do that! I will PM you.


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jul 16, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Oh God, there's probably the story on how Sparta got me m-preg...
> Seriously, though: Unless any porn artists are reading, there isn't any.



_...I could write that story~...

_â€‹you said that I should contribute to this thread, right?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm practically laughing my eyes out reading these responses 

BTW i'm not gay, if you're wondering that...


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 16, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> BTW i'm not gay, if you're wondering that...



Well, darn. Part of the fun was the mystery!


----------



## Hewge (Jul 16, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> BTW i'm not gay, if you're wondering that...



That's what they say before they go full-on rainbows on everything.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 16, 2014)

Hewge said:


> That's what they say before they go full-on rainbows on everything.



Post break-up December 2013: I wish I had a girlfriend...
January 2014: He's kinda cu-- wait no I'm not gay... or am I?
February 2014: OMG did you see his outfit? LOL!
Present day: I'll have what she's having.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm now convinced that this fandom has an agenda to turn people gay.

_It all makes sense now..._


----------



## Hewge (Jul 17, 2014)

Whatever excuses you need, kiddo...

Whatever excuses you need...


----------



## kap (Jul 17, 2014)

(first, apologies to wolfnight for forgetting about her wings...)

The paring creators were obviously using fanfiction/fancomics to make up for their own unspoken feelings...







We'll call it "Night Hickey" XD


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm now convinced that this fandom has an agenda to turn people gay.
> 
> _It all makes sense now..._








Blast! He's onto us!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 17, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Blast! He's onto us!


Honestly, this fandom could end up making him turn gay or bi.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 17, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Honestly, this fandom could end up making him turn gay or bi.



And either one works perfectly in your favor ;3


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 17, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> And either one works perfectly in your favor ;3


Hehe... I guess.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 17, 2014)

I shouldn't have told any of you.





How it feels right now.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> BTW i'm not gay, if you're wondering that...





Hewge said:


> That's what they say before they go full-on rainbows on everything.








Do not deny your love! You know you want it! V:


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm not sure if this situation has gotten better or worse after i told all of you I was straight...

You know what? Fuck it! Go crazy and try to turn me. I triple dogit dare you!


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm not sure if this situation has gotten better or worse after i told all of you I was straight...
> 
> You know what? Fuck it! Go crazy and try to turn me. I triple dogit dare you!



I don't think you'd talk to me anymore if I tried. You really don't know what you're asking for.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 17, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> You guys checked rule 34?
> I bet you they already have it, and probably tasteful pictures of sniperfreak's foxbutt



so far the only R34 I know of of my foxbutt was drawn either by myself or my mate, but admittedly I haven't looked very hard....and it's all pretty tame.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          For example, this:


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 17, 2014)

Dont worry sparta, they may of got to you, but no one is putting a saddle on this fox ( why can't i get a girlfriend ._. )
in all seriousness you will find a good number of straight guys around here like me, its just we are not so common.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 17, 2014)

Straight guys uncommon? If you say so. ;]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 17, 2014)

Im outdone here. No way I can top this fiasco.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 17, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Im outdone here. No way I can top this fiasco.



You could bottom it if that's your thing


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm not sure if this situation has gotten better or worse after i told all of you I was straight...
> 
> You know what? Fuck it! Go crazy and try to turn me. I triple dogit dare you!



BTW dogit is bi, this is going to be interesting then


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 17, 2014)

Haven't checked this thread in almost a year, see gay Sparta. 

Not disappointed. :3c


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 17, 2014)

I actually used to think I was straight...
Those were the days.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 17, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Dont worry sparta, they may of got to you, but no one is putting a saddle on this fox ( why can't i get a girlfriend ._. )
> in all seriousness you will find a good number of straight guys around here like me, its just we are not so common.



I'm going to play this out casually. They're probably just giving me a bad time.

Whats next in my adventure?


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm going to play this out casually. They're probably just giving me a bad time.
> 
> Whats next in my adventure?


In my headcanon you're a mostly straight guy who just has a thing for another guy.
This is NinSparta universe, of course.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm still waiting for Egg to write part 2, with our mpreg child.

This is going to get weirder...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm going to play this out casually. They're probably just giving me a bad time.
> 
> Whats next in my adventure?



I like you honestly so i will give you an option to go into the ocarina of fur comics. But ninsparta and sparten will probably exsist too. >:3


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 17, 2014)

kap said:


> (first, apologies to wolfnight for forgetting about her wings...)
> 
> The paring creators were obviously using fanfiction/fancomics to make up for their own unspoken feelings...
> 
> ...



The tears! It won't stop. I'm laughing so much with all of these responses. I'll have my drawing up later today.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Ah! all these comics xD LOL



kap said:


> (first, apologies to wolfnight for forgetting about her wings...)
> 
> The paring creators were obviously using fanfiction/fancomics to make up for their own unspoken feelings...
> 
> ...



...well I was going to ship Hickadow...but apparently Night Hickey is a thing xD

o^o Night hickey...oh geez even the ship name sounds r34!


----------



## kap (Jul 17, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...well I was going to ship Hickadow...but apparently Night Hickey is a thing xD
> 
> o^o Night hickey...oh geez even the ship name sounds r34!



Well, you could always have a threesome ;D

And Sparta, it's okay for you to be straight on these forums. Or at least for parts of you to be straight.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 17, 2014)

If I had pokemon Black I would try this.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 17, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> If I had pokemon Black I would try this.



Pretty good although it leaves the question of how two gay pokemon had a baby... does it turn out one of them are cheating or is one of them a female...i can't wait to see how that places out


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 17, 2014)

Well technically the fence is quite high, so maybe a Ditto was there and... Oh Gods why am I even trying to make sense of this...


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 17, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Pretty good although it leaves the question of how two gay pokemon had a baby... does it turn out one of them are cheating or is one of them a female...i can't wait to see how that places out


The daycare has many mysteries. Such as how does Skitty and Wailord get an egg. How does the daycare man not know where the egg came from. These questions are better left unknown, so fans can use their imagination. 
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/661226-pokemon-black-version-2/63114043?page=1


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 17, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> The daycare has many mysteries. Such as how does Skitty and Wailord get an egg. How does the daycare man not know where the egg came from. These questions are better left unknown, so fans can use their imagination.
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/661226-pokemon-black-version-2/63114043?page=1



Look all i care about is whenever the skitty is male or female because damn that would hurt


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Welp. Got around to fanfic...and sorry guys it's not the mpreg you were looking for.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14015232/

Now on fanfiction.net as well...so it's legit!

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/10544305/1/When-Ninten-met-Sparta



shadowsinhiding said:


> Pretty good although it leaves the  question of how two gay pokemon had a baby... does it turn out one of  them are cheating or is one of them a female...i can't wait to see how  that places out



In the yaoi fanfiction universe...it's called mpreg

I don't even know how that works...all I know is it exists for some reason


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 17, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Pretty good although it leaves the question of how two gay pokemon had a baby... does it turn out one of them are cheating or is one of them a female...i can't wait to see how that places out


SPOILER ALERT: I RANDOMLY BECOME A WOMAN.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 17, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Welp. Got around to fanfic...and sorry guys it's not the mpreg you were looking for.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14015232/
> 
> ...



This is so funny! I lost it at "typical weeaboo super kawaii pokemon academy." It's a good thing I'm fluent in anime or else I would never know what they were saying.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> This is so funny! I lost it at "typical weeaboo super kawaii pokemon academy." It's a good thing I'm fluent in anime or else I would never know what they were saying.



I myself am fluent in anime...and I'm glad there are others here who are fluent in anime as well, otherwise I will have had to add a weeaboo to english translation guide


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 17, 2014)

Just read the fanfic...
Holy fucking shit.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 17, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Dont worry sparta, they may of got to you, but no one is putting a saddle on this fox.










kap said:


> Well, you could always have a threesome ;D








...and now we have Night Hickeydow


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 17, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


>


If converting them was that easy, every furry would be gay.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 17, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


>



Bwahahaha!! I feel that everyone that have threesomes live by this philosophy.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 17, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Bwahahaha!! I feel that everyone that have threesomes live by this philosophy.


Is it bad that I ship this?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 17, 2014)

I think it's fair. We started NinSparta so why not a three way between me, WolfNight, and ShadowinHiding?

Edit: Oh shiet regrets! Now I know how you felt when NinSparta started haha!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 17, 2014)

...i go downstairs to watch grown ups 2 come back and see all this. So a threesome is becoming a shipment between me wolf and hikaru. A fanfic has been made featuring more foxbutt...not sure whose. And wolf night forgot to add in my hair. I just want to point out one thing, shadow is a minor, hes only 15, me being 16. He looks older for his age and he is meant to be very mature so he is mistaken as an adult. Not wanting to spoil things because it is funny but that ship is going to have to go titanic.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 17, 2014)

Ya sank the ship!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 17, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Ya sank the ship!



Don't worry there is still the night hickey ship


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 17, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> ...i go downstairs to watch grown ups 2 come back and see all this. So a threesome is becoming a shipment between me wolf and hikaru. A fanfic has been made featuring more foxbutt...not sure whose. And wolf night forgot to add in my hair. I just want to point out one thing, shadow is a minor, hes only 15, me being 16. He looks older for his age and he is meant to be very mature so he is mistaken as an adult. Not wanting to spoil things because it is funny but that ship is going to have to go titanic.



Well I did not know that '^_^ Not that it matters much, I wasn't thinking the ship going super yiffy or anything, just kind of lighthearted and innocent...but hey, if you want out of the ship there's the plank lol

oh wait...

Hikaru, how old are you? I don't want to be a cougar I'm a wolf o^o


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm all for shipping NightHickey.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 17, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Welp. Got around to fanfic...and sorry guys it's not the mpreg you were looking for.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14015232/
> 
> ...



YAY I made a cameo! =D



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Well I did not know that '^_^ Not that it matters much, I wasn't thinking the ship going super yiffy or anything, just kind of lighthearted and innocent...but hey, if you want out of the ship there's the plank lol
> 
> oh wait...
> 
> Hikaru, how old are you? I don't want to be a cougar I'm a wolf o^o



Wait a minute... *checks profile*

You're an adult?!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 17, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Well I did not know that '^_^ Not that it matters much, I wasn't thinking the ship going super yiffy or anything, just kind of lighthearted and innocent...but hey, if you want out of the ship there's the plank lol
> 
> oh wait...
> 
> Hikaru, how old are you? I don't want to be a cougar I'm a wolf o^o


I checked his profile.
Hikaru is 19!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 17, 2014)

So what exactly has been going on this thread?


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 17, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So what exactly has been going on this thread?


More shipping and foxbutt than the healthy amount.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 17, 2014)

Ninten said:


> More shipping and foxbutt than the healthy amount.



Speaking of foxbutt, seeing as i couldnt get that comic made up, i decided to write a part of the story. Should have it done before the end of the night.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 17, 2014)

Ninten said:


> More shipping and foxbutt than the healthy amount.



I didn't even know there was a "healthy" amount.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 17, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I didn't even know there was a "healthy" amount.


It's furdom, everything is healthy by our standards.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 17, 2014)

Well guys, its not much but heres a rough idea for the start of the ocarina of fur 
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14017189/


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 17, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Well guys, its not much but heres a rough idea for the start of the ocarina of fur
> https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14017189/


It's not bad for a rough draft.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 17, 2014)

Ninten said:


> It's not bad for a rough draft.


 True, not to mention i wrote it up on my tablet and the keyboard on it is a complete bitch. I will try better tomorrow with my laptop, i will have better improvement


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> YAY I made a cameo! =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, is it that surprising? '^_^

19, So legally an adult. Really, I surprise myself I still think I'm 17 x3



shadowsinhiding said:


> Well guys, its not much but heres a rough idea for the start of the ocarina of fur
> https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14017189/



*grabs a time machine and acquires PS7*

...and doesn't that scene where his mother gets taken by the ink/tar dragon seem like Attack on Titan to anyone


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 17, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Haha, is it that surprising? '^_^
> 
> 19, So legally an adult. Really, I surprise myself I still think I'm 17 x3



Is that legal in Florida? I mean over here in the uk the age limit is 16


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 17, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Is that legal in Florida? I mean over here in the uk the age limit is 16



Age limit for what? I know 18 you're a legal adult, and 21 you can drink and go to nightclubs...or maybe I have it wrong, I don't know about nightclubs.

I'm not 100% sure on the law regarding age, but if someone is 18 and/or above and their with someone younger it's illegal I guess...*shrug*


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey guys, now wait I am 17 x3 (time three plus some). You kids are having way too much fun here.... I like the saddle joke. Just saying....


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 17, 2014)

I propose a NightHickey/NinSparta double date.

And yes, I am fluent in anime, the _real _â€‹language of love.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 17, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Age limit for what? I know 18 you're a legal adult, and 21 you can drink and go to nightclubs...or maybe I have it wrong, I don't know about nightclubs.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure on the law regarding age, but if someone is 18 and/or above and their with someone younger it's illegal I guess...*shrug*



Well i googled it, the age of consent in Florida for sex is 18.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh yea well try this, In MN if a girl is 17 and the boy is 18 and they get caught having sex.... it is the girl who gets in trouble! The age of consent for males here is 19 for girls it is 17.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 17, 2014)

In Arkansas, the age of consent is 16 with a major over 20 years old, and 14 if younger than 20. It's called a "Romeo and Juliet" law, or as I like to call it, convenient.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 17, 2014)

... i am a right idiot you know that, i said shadow was 15 and i was 16, other way around. So if  wolf night is a minor too does that mean theres going to be a minor ship between me and wolf? OH great night shadow...
Here comes the fanfics


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 17, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> ... i am a right idiot you know that, i said shadow was 15 and i was 16, other way around. So if  wolf night is a minor too does that mean theres going to be a minor ship between me and wolf? OH great night shadow...
> Here comes the fanfics


She's an adult, she just can't get wasted or go to a gentleman's club.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 17, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> She's an adult, she just can't get wasted or go to a gentleman's club.



* checks profile * ...oh... i don't know why but i thought she was 17...oh well nvm continue the night hickey


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 17, 2014)

To answer all questions: 

Yes I'm 19.
Legal age is 18.
This is about foxbutt and ships.
Nice story.
I forget my age too.
Night hickey/NinSparta double date? Yes.
*checks WolfNight profile* I also thought you were 17.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 18, 2014)

And I'll be the fifth wheel on your date! I know you guys didn't invite me, so I won't intrude. That would be rude. I'll just quietly watch. Take some notes, maybe.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 18, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> And I'll be the fifth wheel on your date! I know you guys didn't invite me, so I won't intrude. That would be rude. I'll just quietly watch. Take some notes, maybe.



You'd go in undercover as the breakfast plate.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh man...
A double date? I can sense the fanfiction and fanart...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> You'd go in undercover as the breakfast plate.



Oh god i can imagine the carnage that would happen for that poor egg, especially since i really like eggs


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm not tasty guys, I taste like raw bird and acid =c


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jul 18, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I'm not tasty guys, I taste like raw bird and acid =c



Cool. We can cook you.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm really not enjoying the direction this thread is going in...


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 18, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I'm really not enjoying the direction this thread is going in...


I'll save you! Nintendo powers, activate!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 18, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I'm really not enjoying the direction this thread is going in...



This is inevitable. Egg is getting vored!

I'm not drawing that, though.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> This is inevitable. Egg is getting vored!
> 
> I'm not drawing that, though.


I actually don't see the appeal in vore...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 18, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I actually don't see the appeal in vore...



Can't we just eat him without vore. I see food getting ate a lot without vore involved, even IRL XD


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 18, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Can't we just eat him without vore. I see food getting ate a lot without vore involved, even IRL XD



Thats fine. I'm just gonna wait for the comic/fanfic to get made to see what happens...


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 18, 2014)

Hikaru to the rescue...kinda...
This comic is crap because I'm currently looking for a new drawing program to use. Once I find one my comics will look much better.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 18, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Hikaru to the rescue...kinda...
> This comic is crap because I'm currently looking for a new drawing program to use. Once I find one my comics will look much better.



If you need me, I'll be drowning my sadness in ice cream...


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 18, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> If you need me, I'll be drowning my sadness in ice cream...



Don't worry Eggdodger we still love you. You'll forever be in our hearts and our stomachs.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 18, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Don't worry Eggdodger we still love you. You'll forever be in our hearts and our stomachs.



Shucks, you don't really mean it...


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 18, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Shucks, you don't really mean it...



Yeah you're right. You're probably digested and flushed down the toilet, but we will never forget the taste of raw bird and acid.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't longer think any of this is weird.


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jul 18, 2014)

do we hold a funeral for eggdodger?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 19, 2014)

Zeus Juice said:


> do we hold a funeral for eggdodger?



He'll be back. What goes in must come out one way or another :V

LOL I think we can just bring him back through an unexplained plot hole or something...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 19, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> He'll be back. What goes in must come out one way or another :V
> 
> LOL I think we can just bring him back through an unexplained plot hole or something...



Im thinking time travel might be the only way to save him, in comes the docter, link with the OOT, i use the OOF or something incredibly stupid


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 19, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't longer think any of this is weird.



It's quite fascinating how much of a desensitizing power this forum has.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 19, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Im thinking time travel might be the only way to save him, in comes the docter, link with the OOT, i use the OOF or something incredibly stupid



Brace yourself... I'm writing this!

Edit:Finished the story, bros


----------



## Zeus Juice (Jul 19, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Brace yourself... I'm writing this!
> 
> Edit:Finished the story, bros



Too bad I'm driving the mattress truck to KFC, so that I can hatch egg dodger and force him to reproduce and give me chicken.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Brace yourself... I'm writing this!
> 
> Edit:Finished the story, bros



I find this entire forum very amusing xD lol, at least egg only died once...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 19, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I find this entire forum very amusing xD lol, at least egg only died once...



For now, he might be a regular. So we have the gay couple, the straight couple, the foxbutt quest and a drunken space fox series. So far this has gone pretty well. Can't wait for more adventures


----------



## Tailmon1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Its nice to see more people posting in the thread. Beer Fox might have gotten away for the moment! But their is a collar waiting for him one of these days!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 19, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Brace yourself... I'm writing this!
> 
> Edit:Finished the story, bros


Time travel solves everything. Eggdodger lives and we don't have to taste raw bird and acid.



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I find this entire forum very amusing xD lol, at least egg only died once...


Maybe Eggdodger dying in every comic could be a running gag.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 19, 2014)

Alright. We saved the double date, now what?

Thinkin' a movie or something...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 19, 2014)

What about spaten envolving?


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 19, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> What about spaten envolving?


I imagine it'd evolve into a badass.
Fusing Feraligatr and Zoroark is the best idea.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 19, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I imagine it'd evolve into a badass.
> Fusing Feraligatr and Zoroark is the best idea.



Here I got Sparten's 2nd evolution. Before he can be a badass he has to be a complete asshole teenager.





"Fuck you, Dad(s)!"


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 19, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Brace yourself... I'm writing this!
> 
> Edit:Finished the story, bros



I like this because I don't die.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 19, 2014)

Did you not read the other posts? We are thinking of turning you into kenny from SP >:3


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 19, 2014)

I noticed. I like to think of Sparta's fanfic of me as my "last meal" among the living before I'm executed repeatedly to sate your thirst for eggbird-related gore.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 19, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much. Some point or the other everyone is going to get something stupid. Im a little scared as to what a teenaged grey fox is going to get stuck with.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 19, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. Some point or the other everyone is going to get something stupid. Im a little scared as to what a teenaged grey fox is going to get stuck with.



Your parents suspect you're gay and send you to a conversion camp, where you meet your true love, albeit a forbidden one that holds dire consequences if it is discovered.

Wait, I think I just subconsciously ripped the plot of _But I'm a Cheerleader_. Do they even have conversion camps anymore?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 19, 2014)

as long as its a cute girl im fine.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 19, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> as long as its a cute girl im fine.


Close.






Just pitching ideas. I'm trying to think of some wacky way to incorporate you into a comic.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 20, 2014)

Just took too long to draw something... but here it is anyway!  Alas poor Gnarl for I knew him well, and,,,, he was delicious with Teriaki sauce!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm sorta in the mood for more writing. Any more ideas?


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 20, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm sorta in the mood for more writing. Any more ideas?


There is still the Quest to save the universe by obtaining the Ocarina of Fur!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 20, 2014)

Or you could try to write something about space pirates trying to find a spatula to make pancakes. Could get pretty out there if you ask me.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 20, 2014)

Okay! Now that Sparten is a badass teenager we need a badass baby sitter. A lot of stuff can happen from here on out. This comic is much much much better than the last one, although the boxes are still crappy. 

Edit: Haha I just submitted this 10 seconds ago and I already have an idea. Stay tuned for what happens next!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 20, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Okay! Now that Sparten is a badass teenager we need a badass baby sitter. A lot of stuff can happen from here on out. This comic is much much much better than the last one, although the boxes are still crappy.
> 
> Edit: Haha I just submitted this 10 seconds ago and I already have an idea. Stay tuned for what happens next!


Rebellious teenager stage, eh? Funny how I haven't hit that stage.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 20, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Rebellious teenager stage, eh? Funny how I haven't hit that stage.



It may come later or may not at all. For Sparten it came sooner than everyone thought. This actually reminds me of a youtube series called Teenage pokemon.

I'm just going to leave this here until Mr. Sparta draws what the final evolution looks like.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 20, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> It may come later or may not at all. For Sparten it came sooner than everyone thought. This actually reminds me of a youtube series called Teenage pokemon.
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here until Mr. Sparta draws what the final evolution looks like.


Teenage Pokemon was weird.
Anyway, the final evolution will be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 20, 2014)

Because I decided to go back to the beginning and read all of the comics again.
For those that don't get it, the madness starts on page 23.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 20, 2014)

...yeah i see it now, shadow is going to kick that kids ass, then they probably make up use the ocarina of fur to make themselves older and go to a strip club. you know that's how things usually happen in FAF


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 20, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Hikaru to the rescue...kinda...
> This comic is crap because I'm currently looking for a new drawing program to use. Once I find one my comics will look much better.





Mr. Sparta said:


> He'll be back. What goes in must come out one way or another :V
> 
> LOL I think we can just bring him back through an unexplained plot hole or something...



I've made a sequel/continuation of your date night V:






Night of the Eggdodger!



Mr. Sparta said:


> Brace yourself... I'm writing this!
> 
> Edit:Finished the story, bros



Aww haha. Guess I took too long making this. Alternate dimension maybe.......or the events that forced the time travel to begin with? V:


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 20, 2014)

I really like that idea. Im working on the continue of Shadow's babysitting adventure


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 20, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I've made a sequel/continuation of your date night V:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eggdodger looks like the most terrifying thing in the world.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 20, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I've made a sequel/continuation of your date night V:
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Night of the Eggdodger!



I am at loss for words.

Also, FYI, Zoroark has an illusion ability. It would be interesting to see that be used.

Also, Ocarina of fur doesn't sound bad. I'll be back in an hour or two...


----------



## Jayke (Jul 20, 2014)

I like these multiple stories. Feel free to use me if ya want.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 20, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I am at loss for words.
> 
> Also, FYI, Zoroark has an illusion ability. It would be interesting to see that be used.
> 
> Also, Ocarina of fur doesn't sound bad. I'll be back in an hour or two...



I just want to warn you, the ocarina of fur's design has changed, i think gnarl has a picture of the new design on his FA account.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 20, 2014)

Well...this was what your son was up to during your date BTW https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14040181/


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 20, 2014)

Like it! Such angst.

Here's what I got for you.

I have no idea why my imagination conjured this abomination. Good god...


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 20, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> I just want to warn you, the ocarina of fur's design has changed, i think gnarl has a picture of the new design on his FA account.


You mean this one, right?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 20, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Like it! Such angst.
> 
> Here's what I got for you.
> 
> I have no idea why my imagination conjured this abomination. Good god...



...what the?...I'm confused from that. I became a sex slave for dogit?...so much for my idea of a fantasy styled adventure story ._.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh gawd, eggdodger chestburster, tis glorious...


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 20, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I've made a sequel/continuation of your date night V:
> 
> 
> 
> Night of the Eggdodger!



You all were delicious.

If you don't mind, Garth, I'd like to use that snippet with me in it. I'll give credit to the original artist, of course. =p


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 20, 2014)

I know I haven't been on this thread much, but I give permission for you people to use my character.
What's the worst that could happen, eh? :v


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 20, 2014)

What do you mean "you people"!? D:


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 20, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> ...what the?...I'm confused from that. I became a sex slave for dogit?...so much for my idea of a fantasy styled adventure story ._.



I have no fucking idea how I came up with this. Sorry for ruining your dignity 

I'll try to make it less weird if I do this later on... Get ready for part 2...


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 20, 2014)

Me x You. That's _my_ OTP, Harbaby wolfy-boo. ;333 (You really should have known better than to post here ;v)


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 20, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Me x You. That's _my_ OTP, Harbaby wolfy-boo. ;333 (You really should have known better than to post here ;v)



EggBinger? How can I make this work hmm?
There's so many things going on it's awesome!


----------



## Mentova (Jul 20, 2014)

Tailmon1 said:


> Its nice to see more people posting in the thread. Beer Fox might have gotten away for the moment! But their is a collar waiting for him one of these days!


No.

NO. 

STOP IT.

NO FUCKING COLLAR YOU CREEPY OLD WOMAN >:C

Also I have no damn clue what's going on in here anymore.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 20, 2014)

Mentova said:


> No.
> 
> NO.
> 
> ...



Competition. ;3c


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 20, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> EggBinger? How can I make this work hmm?
> There's so many things going on it's awesome!



pls no, stahp...

I wanted a smexy sweet honey but first i get Kangaroo boy and now Eggdodger, im not even a partaker of the D D:


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 20, 2014)

Then you're gonna hate me OwO


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 20, 2014)

So this thread is turning into a big gay shipping contest?


----------



## Mentova (Jul 20, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> So this thread is turning into a big gay shipping contest?


Apparently.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 20, 2014)

If I wasn't in a chatroom, I would've burst out laughing ! 

(Kinda glad I don't have a definite character design, for the consequences would prolly be terrible for my jaws and from laughing too much)


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 20, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> pls no, stahp...
> 
> I wanted a smexy sweet honey but first i get Kangaroo boy and now Eggdodger, im not even a partaker of the D D:



Is this sexy enough for you to reconsider?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 20, 2014)

Aaaand now I'm pretty much dying.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 20, 2014)

Mentova said:


> Apparently.


Gaaaaaay.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 20, 2014)

Don't know why anyone's complaining...I'm cool with avoiding the shipping party...well, at least on here...Sepp has been shipped elsewhere sadly.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 20, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Is this sexy enough for you to reconsider?



_Eggdodger, I...want to beat you to death with this rusty strange killstreak wrench..._


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 20, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Is this sexy enough for you to reconsider?



Aw, *HELL NO YOU AIN'T TAKIN' HIM FROM ME!*


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 20, 2014)

Kangaroo boy too op, valvo pls nerf


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 20, 2014)

harharharharhar...I can't stop laughing...hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha....
Kangaroo boy to the rescue! YAY!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 20, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> You all were delicious.
> 
> If you don't mind, Garth, I'd like to use that snippet with me in it. I'll give credit to the original artist, of course. =p



Feel free V:

Lol, I approve of the direction this thread is going in.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 20, 2014)

Ok, a less weird OOF-related thing. This is how I see most of it going




Also, Egg makes a good navi.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 21, 2014)

...i like it, shadow looks really pissed off, i like the new hairstyle he has too.


----------



## tisr (Jul 21, 2014)

A bunch of random sketches
Might draw fanservice if I got free time.

Use my name, go D:


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 21, 2014)

Now Eggdodger has become a scary zombie thing that eats people. Hooray! Is that a wedding dress Ninten is wearing?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 21, 2014)

sounds like the next comic in the making then, ninsparta wedding


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 21, 2014)

Our wedding, you say? It'll have to be legal in NinSparta land, because it's still illegal in many countries.
Or I could use Illusion to look female.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 21, 2014)

GUYS!! Always make sure you close your space warp hole! Always DOUBLE CHECK!

Featuring: Tisr


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 21, 2014)

...god sake, who's going to clean up this mess now?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 21, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Our wedding, you say? It'll have to be legal in NinSparta land, because it's still illegal in many countries.
> Or I could use Illusion to look female.



It's legal in my state. I'm curious on who will do the wedding comic...

Illusion would only be for fooling around with, and for Sparten to hide his porn from us (he would have the ability too)


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 21, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> ...god sake, who's going to clean up this mess now?


 I drew it as fast as I could.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 22, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> It's legal in my state. I'm curious on who will do the wedding comic...
> 
> Illusion would only be for fooling around with, and for Sparten to hide his porn from us (he would have the ability too)


I think it could be used so you feel more secure about being with a guy.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 22, 2014)

I've had nothing to contribute as of late...

Except maybe rule 34 drawn discretely in my sketchbook. Does that count as rule 34 or is it only legit if it's on the internet?

Hm, maybe I can secretly upload it to a r34 site and months later someone will come up to Ninten or Sparta and be all like 'is dis your character' and dey be all like 'wtf'


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 22, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I've had nothing to contribute as of late...
> 
> Except maybe rule 34 drawn discretely in my sketchbook. Does that count as rule 34 or is it only legit if it's on the internet?
> 
> Hm, maybe I can secretly upload it to a r34 site and months later someone will come up to Ninten or Sparta and be all like 'is dis your character' and dey be all like 'wtf'


Oh my gigglingtron!


----------



## tisr (Jul 22, 2014)

More random sketches


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 22, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I think it could be used so you feel more secure about being with a guy.



Good point.

Brace yourselves, I'm in a writing mood...


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 22, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> I drew it as fast as I could.







Who ya gonna call? EGGBUSTERS!


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 22, 2014)

tisr said:


> More random sketches



Eggspider! Eggbats! I like 'em. Prepare for drawings or something, because I'm going to be drawing, I guess!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 22, 2014)

Sparten One-Shot

You'll never guess what I had him do...


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 22, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Sparten One-Shot
> 
> You'll never guess what I had him do...



Haha, hoo nelly, your son's a wild one, alright! I remember being like that at his age. But you know what they say... *draws out of his smoke pipe* Boys will be boys, after all!

(still drawing, hold up, yo)


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 22, 2014)

What a lovely lil' hellspawn :3


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 22, 2014)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Aw, *HELL NO YOU AIN'T TAKIN' HIM FROM ME!*





tisr said:


> More random sketches



I knew those deep breathing exercises would pay off one day...


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 22, 2014)

Wait, did I... was I just upgraded from a power loader to a full-on DREADKNIGHT!?




Everyone go home, I win, GG.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 22, 2014)

Also, I drew those adorable little Eggy clones that Tisr made. It's an Eggdodger army! Thank you for drawing such cute birdies, Tisr!!! =D


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 22, 2014)

I wonder who's going to do the NinSparta wedding comic...

I'm hoping for the return of Zeitzbach, so we can have this happen to Ninten.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 23, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I wonder who's going to do the NinSparta wedding comic...
> 
> I'm hoping for the return of Zeitzbach, so we can have this happen to Ninten.



You are way too into this ship. LOL~ Your straight street cred is crumbling fast XD


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 23, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> You are way too into this ship. LOL~ Your straight street cred is crumbling fast XD



Shush, shush. Let him experiment. If he sinks in gently now, he won't struggle against it as much when the realization finally hits him.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 23, 2014)

I remember when I was the resident "straight and totally not bi" guy here.

Fun times.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 23, 2014)

Mentova said:


> I remember when I was the resident "straight and totally not bi" guy here.
> 
> Fun times.



Funny thing, last year I was totally that guy. Amazing what six months of exposure to furries can do for your inner psyche. I'm surprised Sparta's gone _this_ long without cracking.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 23, 2014)

_-sigh-


_â€‹You fucking people...


----------



## Mentova (Jul 23, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Funny thing, last year I was totally that guy. Amazing what six months of exposure to furries can do for your inner psyche. I'm surprised Sparta's gone _this_ long without cracking.



In hindsight I was totally bi but repressing it honestly, furries just helped me realize how neat the dong is :V


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 23, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> _-sigh-
> 
> 
> _â€‹You fucking people...


Yay we're helping!

You should do the wedding Mr. Sparta. You have all the ideas for NinSparta.


----------



## tisr (Jul 23, 2014)

Someone do the wedding? Something seems off :V


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 23, 2014)

tisr said:


> Someone do the wedding? Something seems off :V



You're right! That egg has different kind of wings!


----------



## tisr (Jul 23, 2014)

While we're at it,





Radiant indeed.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 23, 2014)

^ I'm shinier than a brand new polished car.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 23, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Sparten One-Shot
> 
> You'll never guess what I had him do...


OH MY.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok I'm going to be making a part 2 to the babysitting story. Expect a huge fight, guest appearances and a lot of dogit's jam


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 23, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Yay we're helping!
> 
> You should do the wedding Mr. Sparta. You have all the ideas for NinSparta.



Yeeeaaahhh no. I want to maintain my remaining shred of dignity.

Egg or Night would have more fun with writing it than I would.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 23, 2014)

tisr said:


> Someone do the wedding? Something seems off :V



Oh my goodness so cyoot <3 (Thank you so much Tisr >w<)
You wanted people to guess what was off, right? Shouldn't Ninten be in the dress? Or did Sparta decide to become a girl so it wouldn't be gay?

EDIT: Oh, and Sparta, I have a lot of ideas about your side of the family... heh, heh...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Funny thing, last year I was totally that guy. Amazing what six months of exposure to furries can do for your inner psyche. I'm surprised Sparta's gone _this_ long without cracking.



I'm surprised you didn't crack, I figure you'd be the one to crack ;P


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 23, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Funny thing, last year I was totally that guy. Amazing what six months of exposure to furries can do for your inner psyche. I'm surprised Sparta's gone _this_ long without cracking.



I have been here for a good 3 months a furry, still straight as i used to be. I really don't like the D to be honest.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah, it's really something I discovered I already was, not something I became. Some people have trouble understanding the difference, but I won't go into that.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 23, 2014)

not to brag...but four years in the fandom and I'm still hetero leaning towards hetero.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 23, 2014)

More than 1 year in the fandom, still don't like dick


----------



## Mentova (Jul 23, 2014)

Its almost as if the fandom doesn't actually make you gay and but allows people to explore what they like and be open with themselves :V


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Jul 23, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I wonder who's going to do the NinSparta wedding comic...
> 
> I'm hoping for the return of Zeitzbach, so we can have this happen to Ninten.


I just have one question... Will there be cake? If so, I call dibs on being the minister.(I am qualified)


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 23, 2014)

Cake? where is the Cake?.... I have been here over a year and am still and will always be straight. I have a thing for large female .....parts!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 23, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Cake? where is the Cake?.... I have been here over a year and am still and will always be straight. I have a thing for large female .....parts!



Wait...your a heterosexual male, who's at an old age yet what is depicted in that last comic you made shows you can fight evil demon eggs like a younger person. You use a cane, and are into animals deeply...and like large female parts...with all this evidence, this can mean only one thing. Are you master Roshi from dragon ball? :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 23, 2014)

Needs moar bat.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 23, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Wait...your a heterosexual male, who's at an old age yet what is depicted in that last comic you made shows you can fight evil demon eggs like a younger person. You use a cane, and are into animals deeply...and like large female parts...with all this evidence, this can mean only one thing. Are you master Roshi from dragon ball? :V



Didn't he also have a beard? But I have never met Bulma. though my wife will pull her dress up every once in a while when she wants my ba.......can I say on here?
How about a you tube link to the NSFW version?https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhS...outube.com/watch?v=vhSLhS4F-pA&has_verified=1

not sure how much of that is actually a link.....


----------



## Hewge (Jul 23, 2014)

Why'd this thread turn into sexuality talk and people bragging about how straight they are?

Where'd the comics go?!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 23, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Why'd this thread turn into sexuality talk and people bragging about how straight they are?
> 
> Where'd the comics go?!



I wanted to do a joke about this but I'm too high to think, fair enough, get back the comics!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 23, 2014)

Dude I was thinking the same thing. Unfortunately I don't have any ideas to change to subject, so you're going to have to bare with it for a bit longer.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 23, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Didn't he also have a beard? But I have never met Bulma. though my wife will pull her dress up every once in a while when she wants my ba.......can I say on here?
> How about a you tube link to the NSFW version?https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhS...outube.com/watch?v=vhSLhS4F-pA&has_verified=1
> 
> not sure how much of that is actually a link.....



 There was a girl in my high school weeb club who compared me to a young version of him.
Then I discovered the furry fandom, and she finally blew up.
*"I hate him! He's a fox-fucking PERVERT!!"*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 23, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> There was a girl in my high school weeb club who compared me to a young version of him.
> Then I discovered the furry fandom, and she finally blew up.
> *"I hate him! He's a fox-fucking PERVERT!!"*



Men, what the fuck is going on in the USA? Also, LOL on that


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> There was a girl in my high school weeb club who compared me to a young version of him.
> Then I discovered the furry fandom, and she finally blew up.
> *"I hate him! He's a fox-fucking PERVERT!!"*


I was part of the anime club in high school...but I'm also a furry. Lots of animes have neko-cat-people. Hell, one anime I watched this girl had sex with a wolf shifting man! Hows that for furry :3


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 24, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I was part of the anime club in high school...but I'm also a furry. Lots of animes have neko-cat-people. Hell, one anime I watched this girl had sex with a wolf shifting man! Hows that for furry :3



You get anime clubs? Damn i would of loved that. There is a good number of anime fans in my highschool but we do get made fun of sometimes. Boy if the people there knew i was a fur and knew what it was i would be dead


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 24, 2014)

Mentova said:


> Its almost as if the fandom doesn't actually make you gay and but allows people to explore what they like and be open with themselves :V



Yeah, I know that much, but it's always fun to imagine there's some hidden, inner conspiracy inside of something you thought you knew so well.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 24, 2014)

Come on somebody post something!




FINE! I'll do it! Now get to work everyone! Action packed NinSparta wedding!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 24, 2014)

I'll add to the army of killer eggs.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 25, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Come on somebody post something!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap. This is freaking awesome!


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 26, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I was part of the anime club in high school...but I'm also a furry. Lots of animes have neko-cat-people. Hell, one anime I watched this girl had sex with a wolf shifting man! Hows that for furry :3



Don't you dare shit on Wolf Children: Am I and Yuki, liek dis if u cri evertim.
And it's not like I named my kitten Yuki or anything...
Unless you're talking about something else with hawt werewolf shaggin scenes.


----------



## PurryFurry (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow... this thread... is still going on... damn.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh, its still here but now..... beer fox is off at the far reaches of the universe strapping beer kegs the size of buildings to the ship! 
Shadowsinhiding is on a quest for the furry Ocarina...uh... I mean Ocarina of fur, to save the galaxy.
Sparta and Ninten are getting married..... and at last count were going to join Kangarooboy and I in the battle against the flying killer Eggdodger thingys.
Then they discovered the similarities between me and Master Yoshi and I guess we confounded some of the earlier regulars who can't seem to follow the many different sub plots within the subplots. I am not sure there has been an overall plot since they put Minty's butt on a pedestal. S0 in answer to the question......YEP! its still here.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 26, 2014)

And to remember most of these subplots came up less than 2 weeks ago! Feels a lot longer.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> And to remember most of these subplots came up less than 2 weeks ago! Feels a lot longer.



...Wait.
Isn't that about the time I started posting in this thread? 0^o


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 26, 2014)

That's right... and of course we have to give some credit to Hikaru, Hewge, Kitsune and the rest who's comments have been directing....uh.... influencing the course of events in words and art! Its a good time to join the fun! Join the quest for the Ocarina of fur.... form a search party for the lost beer fox.....
do battle with the evil egg thingys to rescue eggdodger.... Eat cake at the wedding reception?....... or throw a whole new comic into the fray!




I can neither confirm nor deny the Master Yoshi thing,  No comment!


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 26, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> or throw a whole new comic into the fray!



Hmmm... I could always go forward with my "Breakfast Birds" idea about crime-fighting civilians that enjoy a good meal at a mom & pop diner. I've always enjoyed vigilantism as a hobby, but never had what it took to pursue it as a career. I hear it doesn't pay well.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 26, 2014)

Go for it! You can put me in there, but,  NO eggs! Just sausage toast and Coffee, a large coffee or two!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 27, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> That's right... and of course we have to give some credit to Hikaru, Hewge, Kitsune and the rest who's comments have been directing....uh.... influencing the course of events in words and art! Its a good time to join the fun! Join the quest for the Ocarina of fur.... form a search party for the lost beer fox.....
> do battle with the evil egg thingys to rescue eggdodger.... Eat cake at the wedding reception?....... or throw a whole new comic into the fray!
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like we found the next comic series, the adventures of master yoshi. On his quest he shall get more perverse. So basically DBZ but master roshi is a yoshi....can i be goku?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 27, 2014)

Master Yoshi : The dragon's on his quest to find his balls back... Just like Dragon Ball and without any innuendo (okay, maybe a bit)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 27, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Go for it! You can put me in there, but,  NO eggs! Just sausage toast and Coffee, a large coffee or two!


No eggs, NO BREAKFAST


----------



## Tailmon1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thinks about Beer Fox and that extra keg of fuel they have! Hummm. Where did they go or end up at?
is the princess after his tail?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 27, 2014)

This wedding doesn't seem to be going too well. V:















Teehee


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 27, 2014)

...damn dude, what do you use to make these comics? These are awesome
I like how i got kidnapped by the eggs in the background. I thought i was strong enough XD


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 27, 2014)

I... am at loss for words.

11/10


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 27, 2014)

...damn, you have to tell me how to make comics like that

20/10


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 27, 2014)

Holy crap, that's the best comic ever.


----------



## tisr (Jul 27, 2014)

How long did you take to do that? Thats amazing. Thats 22 pictures over there.

I got to learn to digital 
*cries in grayscale corner*
(Maybe I'll start with color pencils or something)


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 27, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> I like how i got kidnapped by the eggs in the background. I thought i was strong enough XD



I think that's Harbinger, if you noticed how beakless Eggy is lamenting over him being kidnapped.

Actually, the whole thing with Harbinger was a joke between us. See, the thing we do is, I normally tease him because it's funny, and he pretends not to like it. It's a very good thing we have going for us.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 27, 2014)

HOLY BUCKETS!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 27, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I think that's Harbinger, if you noticed how beakless Eggy is lamenting over him being kidnapped.
> 
> Actually, the whole thing with Harbinger was a joke between us. See, the thing we do is, I normally tease him because it's funny, and he pretends not to like it. It's a very good thing we have going for us.



Really? * zooms in on picture * oh yeah i noticed a little bit of blue on his cheek fluff.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 27, 2014)

Holy shiet! I became a Diglett!

Most epic wedding evar!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 27, 2014)

That... Was pretty awesome.
Okay, correction : it was super-mega-freaking awesome !


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 27, 2014)

Holy shit, that was worth the wait to load on a mobile


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 27, 2014)

That is very good! I didn't even notice the eggs carrying him off, I was focused on the foreground. When I looked back I had a good laugh. Nicely done.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 27, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> ...damn dude, what do you use to make these comics? These are awesome
> I like how i got kidnapped by the eggs in the background. I thought i was strong enough XD



I used SAI to draw and color it and I used Paint Shop Pro to add the black background and text. And uhm.. that's Harbinger being carried away. lol



tisr said:


> How long did you take to do that? Thats amazing. Thats 22 pictures over there.



From start to finish took me 2 days to make.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 27, 2014)

Your efforts were well worth it, thanks! We love it!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 28, 2014)

That takes care of the NinSparta wedding. All that's left is Beer Fox, the baby sitting story, and Ocarina of Fur.

I have some ideas, but it may need some revising since NinSparta wedding is over.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 28, 2014)

I have no idea how anyone could top that. I'll wait till the next page to post anything.

I have an idea though. I just need to be in the writing mood...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 28, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> That takes care of the NinSparta wedding. All that's left is Beer Fox, the baby sitting story, and Ocarina of Fur.
> 
> I have some ideas, but it may need some revising since NinSparta wedding is over.



O.O

Crap i was meant to be working on the 2nd part. Sorry guys i will give you it soon Ëš_Ëšâ€–


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 28, 2014)

Mentova said:


> Its almost as if the fandom doesn't actually make you gay and but allows people to explore what they like and be open with themselves :V



I think the bigger question is: what is it about this community that turns you gay? (no homo)


----------



## Mentova (Jul 28, 2014)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think the bigger question is: what is it about this community that turns you gay? (no homo)



The dicks, duh.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 28, 2014)

A little story I wrote up in the last few hours

Keep going?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah keep going, i kinda like how your going with this. I might add on every now and then unless you want to make it yourself?

( fuck this, changing profile for now to writer, may as well seeing as all i do is fanfics, need to work on art more first)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 28, 2014)

A high school populated entirely with and run by furrys?

Sounds like a new interpretation of the second circle of hell :B


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 28, 2014)

Mentova said:


> The dicks, duh.


Especially fox dicks


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 28, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> A little story I wrote up in the last few hours
> 
> Keep going?



I'm the school greaser. Called it. I'm gonna beat up all the nerds and spend their lunch money on engine oil!

EDIT: Oh yeah, Greasers travel in packs. Who wants to be my grease buddy?


----------



## Mentova (Jul 28, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Especially fox dicks



Of course!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 28, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I'm the school greaser. Called it. I'm gonna beat up all the nerds and spend their lunch money on engine oil!
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, Greasers travel in packs. Who wants to be my grease buddy?



umm...sure.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 28, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Oh yeah, Greasers travel in packs. Who wants to be my grease buddy?



Are you forgetting about your murderous clones?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 28, 2014)

Egg, Sniper, and Ninten in a greaser gang. Yep.
Edit: Aaand the little demon egg things.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow...I haven't checked back here in awhile...that wedding comic... *throws tablet out window and cries*

*retrieves it* Nah, I have to make some shitty art for this thread sometime



Harbinger said:


> Don't you dare shit on Wolf Children: Am I and Yuki, liek dis if u cri evertim.
> And it's not like I named my kitten Yuki or anything...
> Unless you're talking about something else with hawt werewolf shaggin scenes.



LOL nope, it was Wolf Children...and no I was not 'shitting on it' I was emphasizing the point that some anime has hot furry action so if you're going to be all elitist and like anime but hate furries then that's stupid 

...and it wad a good anime I crieds lots from teh feels

---

Ahem, in other news I've got my tablet hopefully I have an idea to add to this thread


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 28, 2014)

I've been on more of a music kick lately, otherwise I'd be posting more comics. Sorry, guys.

EDIT: I love that comic, Hikaru! I could see Sparten being in the gang, perhaps.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 28, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I've been on more of a music kick lately, otherwise I'd be posting more comics. Sorry, guys.


Same here well not music other things. Been caught up in video games and trying to survive the rest of summer. There's also other drawings I'm supposed to finish so comics have been on hold. That above drawing is an exception.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 29, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Egg, Sniper, and Ninten in a greaser gang. Yep.
> Edit: Aaand the little demon egg things.



So in Sparta's story, Gnarl looks like a 70's teenager. Greaser style was popular in the 50s from James Dean. So my question is V: is Gnarl really ahead of his time in fashion or are you guys all really behind the times?


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Jul 29, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> So in Sparta's story, Gnarl looks like a 70's teenager. Greaser style was popular in the 50s from James Dean. So my question is V: is Gnarl really ahead of his time in fashion or are you guys all really behind the times?


 Is this in Sweden? I know the greaser schtick is still alive and well over there.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 29, 2014)

I could be the new kid at school who is a complete loser at first but then becomes really popular.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 29, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> So in Sparta's story, Gnarl looks like a 70's teenager. Greaser style was popular in the 50s from James Dean. So my question is V: is Gnarl really ahead of his time in fashion or are you guys all really behind the times?



I put Gnarl as a 70's teen, because thats probably the era when he actually _was _a teenager. I'm not picking on any certain year in my story, I just de-aged him so he fits in, while still giving a gray-muzzle vibe. I should incorporate Eggdodger and the Greasefurs somewhere, though. 

This is gonna get weird...


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 29, 2014)

Bagsie 80's/kavinsky style cameo, I'd try to draw myself but I'm holiday


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 29, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Bagsie 80's/kavinsky style cameo, I'd try to draw myself but I'm holiday



No idea what that is. Google image is coming up with guy in red letterman jacket like I had sparta wear in the chest burster comic. Is that it?


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah, or think of the kinda stuff the guy in Drive wears, but this is annoying, now there's a shit tonne of idea'a to play around with I'm stuck in Cornwall looking for crabs, not that I'm complaining


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 29, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> So in Sparta's story, Gnarl looks like a 70's teenager. Greaser style was popular in the 50s from James Dean. So my question is V: is Gnarl really ahead of his time in fashion or are you guys all really behind the times?



Who told you that you could think? Nerd!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 29, 2014)

This thread goes so fast everytime I get here I don't get what's going on


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 29, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> This thread goes so fast everytime I get here I don't get what's going on


We are going back to high school


----------



## Jayke (Jul 29, 2014)

May i be someone? Maybe another geek?


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 29, 2014)

salmjaco said:


> May i be someone? Maybe another geek?



>=]


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 29, 2014)

...has the ninsparta ship died yet? Because i think there is still a least one last adventure for them. The honeymoon :3


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep! I was a teenager back in the early seventies, long hair, roller skates, skate board, 1966 chevy, a small motorcycle and only a slight bit of a rebel. 
I took apart cars for a salvage yard, and when I found the right stuff, well, my old chevy was decked! I had wide mag tires, glass pack dual exhaust, a real hood scoop (fun to adapt to a two barrel carb) jacked up in the back with air shocks and worst of all, I spray painted it black with a white stripe down the middle and called it the skunk!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 30, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> ...has the ninsparta ship died yet? Because i think there is still a least one last adventure for them. The honeymoon :3


Oh man, I can imagine this one would be extremely yiff-heavy...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 30, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Oh man, I can imagine this one would be extremely yiff-heavy...



That's not what i had in mind.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 30, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Yep! I was a teenager back in the early seventies, long hair, roller skates, skate board, 1966 chevy, a small motorcycle and only a slight bit of a rebel.
> I took apart cars for a salvage yard, and when I found the right stuff, well, my old chevy was decked! I had wide mag tires, glass pack dual exhaust, a real hood scoop (fun to adapt to a two barrel carb) jacked up in the back with air shocks and worst of all, I spray painted it black with a white stripe down the middle and called it the skunk!


Somebody was ridin' dirty.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 30, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> That's not what i had in mind.


Phew! Got a bit nervous for a second there...


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 30, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> ...has the ninsparta ship died yet? Because i think there is still a least one last adventure for them. The honeymoon :3



Oh boy...


----------



## Mentova (Jul 30, 2014)

According to gnarl I am now the principal, so settle down children >:C


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 30, 2014)

Mentova said:


> According to gnarl I am now the principal, so settle down children >:C



So the original foxbutt is in charge now....great >:l
and according to everyone im the furry equivalent to link...I'm not


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 30, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Yep! I was a teenager back in the early seventies,  long hair, roller skates, skate board, 1966 chevy, a small motorcycle  and only a slight bit of a rebel.
> I took apart cars for a salvage yard, and when I found the right stuff,  well, my old chevy was decked! I had wide mag tires, glass pack dual  exhaust, a real hood scoop (fun to adapt to a two barrel carb) jacked up  in the back with air shocks and worst of all, I spray painted it black  with a white stripe down the middle and called it the skunk!



Epic, I would totally like to see that, what kind of music did you listen back then?



shadowsinhiding said:


> We are going back to high school



Oh so the school staff be hating on me again, _fuckin great Â¬Â¬_



Mentova said:


> According to gnarl I am now the principal, so settle down children >:C



Sure


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 30, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Epic, I would totally like to see that, what kind of music did you listen back then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God that was long time ago! lets see, Chicago, lead zeplin, black Sabath, Gordon Lightfoot, Bob Marley, Jim Groce, ZZ Top, 
Dillan, and a lot of pop-rock. It was all the music before Disco! Songs like Frankenstien, and on the cover of the rolling stones, stairway to heaven or the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald! I think maybe the Greatfull dead and something called BTO. In the early seventies we had things like Jesus Christ super star and the last of the beatles hits. Lots of stuff you young people have never heard of that would make your parents blush to remember!


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 30, 2014)

Mentova said:


> According to gnarl I am now the principal, so settle down children >:C



I know where your parking spot is >=c


----------



## Mentova (Jul 30, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I know where your parking spot is >=c



I'll suspend you >:C


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 30, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> God that was long time ago! lets see, Chicago, lead zeplin, black Sabath, Gordon Lightfoot, Bob Marley, Jim Groce, ZZ Top,
> Dillan, and a lot of pop-rock. It was all the music before Disco! Songs like Frankenstien, and on the cover of the rolling stones, stairway to heaven or the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald! I think maybe the Greatfull dead and something called BTO. In the early seventies we had things like Jesus Christ super star and the last of the beatles hits. Lots of stuff you young people have never heard of that would make your parents blush to remember!



You lived by a lot of things I still enjoy today! How amazing is that?

Btw, you mispelled Led Zeppelin and Black Sabbath xD


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry about that! just put another brick in the wall and remember schools out for summer!


----------



## Jayke (Jul 30, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Sorry about that! just put another brick in the wall and remember schools out for summer!


I love the references, but why don't you Let It Be.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 30, 2014)

Mentova said:


> I'll suspend you >:C



I don't think you quite realize a school without me is a school without order. Five days I'm gone are all we need to have a nerd uprising on our hands. My boys keep them disciplined and penniless.
Threaten me again and I'll suspend you... from a flagpole >=C


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 31, 2014)

salmjaco said:


> I love the references, but why don't you Let It Be.


I just can't don't you know, their coming to get me, those men in their pretty white coats.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 31, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I don't think you quite realize a school without me is a school without order. Five days I'm gone are all we need to have a nerd uprising on our hands. My boys keep them disciplined and penniless.
> Threaten me again and I'll suspend you... from a flagpole >=C



Nerd uprising!!!

Nah I'm no nerd. But you still realise I'm going to kick you and your boys face in that comic right? >:3


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 31, 2014)

Pretty sure if I was a student right now I'd be that dumbass French exchange student that would get all high and mighty with his fancy little cane and whatnot.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 31, 2014)

I'll be that one guy that's just there. You see him often, but you don't know anything about him.
I will be secretly plotting to take over the school...mwahaha..


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 31, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Nerd uprising!!!
> 
> Nah I'm no nerd. But you still realise I'm going to kick you and your boys face in that comic right? >:3



Oh, _I'm sorry_, you must be new here. One of those guys who comes into an establishment thinking he's gonna change the way things are, right? Well, pardon me, but class is in session. Today we'll be talking ecology: high school edition. Ever hear of a Social Hierarchy? Stratification? Eusociality? These are necessary elements for any respectable establishment. This school? It's a nice place. I keep it that way. Don't like me? Fine, but the system works. You don't hate the system; you hate me.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 31, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Oh, _I'm sorry_, you must be new here. One of those guys who comes into an establishment thinking he's gonna change the way things are, right? Well, pardon me, but class is in session. Today we'll be talking ecology: high school edition. Ever hear of a Social Hierarchy? Stratification? Eusociality? These are necessary elements for any respectable establishment. This school? It's a nice place. I keep it that way. Don't like me? Fine, but the system works. You don't hate the system; you hate me.



If that's the way you want it lets go!

Wait..isn't this the plot to the game bully?... nah i just want to teach the greasers a lesson. I'm that cool guy who hangs out with losers, then goes out with the cooler guys. Then learn those guys were the real losers and hang out with my old friends.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 31, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> If that's the way you want it lets go!
> 
> Wait..isn't this the plot to the game bully?... nah i just want to teach the greasers a lesson. I'm that cool guy who hangs out with losers, then goes out with the cooler guys. Then learn those guys were the real losers and hang out with my old friends.


Then the nerds become the cool guys and start to develop egos and try to take over the school resulting in an epic battle between the ex-nerds and the greasers? 
I will be observing from the rooftop with mah popcorn.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 31, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I will be observing from the rooftop with mah popcorn.



Keep some for me, please. We'll watch and do fist-bumps while saying we are the most clever there for not interfering.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 31, 2014)

But what if one of the greasers, secretly, has a 4.02 GPA?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 31, 2014)

Then i will use mah sword skills, my martial arts, extreme speed and that ocarina that controls the environment >:3

Ummm yeah i just googled that.... i thought it was a gun....oops ._.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 31, 2014)

Brace yourselves...

I'm writing part 2...

And I'm gonna take my time...

My sweet, sweet time...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 31, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Sorry about that! just put another brick in the wall and remember schools out for summer!



Omg! I like you so much for that! I totally love those songs
[video=youtube_share;aF3BXL1cQYY]http://youtu.be/aF3BXL1cQYY[/video]
Made my day


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry it took so long but here it is guys the final part of the baby sitting  https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14141940/


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 31, 2014)

^ I like how you added block fox to the story. He's my favorite c:
That concludes the baby sitter story! Onward to Beer Fox, Ocarina of fur, and now High School of the Furs (what to call that story?). Maybe NinSparta honeymoon?


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 1, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Sorry it took so long but here it is guys the final part of the baby sitting  https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14141940/



I can't view it =c


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 1, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I can't view it =c



Allow me to help you with that!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 1, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> But what if one of the greasers, secretly, has a 4.02 GPA?



He'll obviously be the one that plans all the traps. Every group has the tough guy, the smart guy, the dumb guy, and the leader.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 1, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> But what if one of the greasers, secretly, has a 4.02 GPA?



high school Sniper to  the T...constantly getting detention/suspended for "bad behavior" and "insubordination" yet still a straight A student that just barely missed valedictorian.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 1, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> high school Sniper to  the T...constantly getting detention/suspended for "bad behavior" and "insubordination" yet still a straight A student that just barely missed valedictorian.



Yet still after going to college to get some major in child psychology. He finds himself working in Starbucks


----------



## dogit (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm gone for a few weeks and this hapens 0.0
I realy cant leave you guys alone can I


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 1, 2014)

dogit said:


> I'm gone for a few weeks and this hapens 0.0
> I realy cant leave you guys alone can I



Nope. Btw you guys like Shadow's new design? Wolfnight made it for me :3


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 1, 2014)

dogit said:


> I'm gone for a few weeks and this hapens 0.0
> I realy cant leave you guys alone can I



I don't blame you. I've had gay pokemon sex in at least 2 comics + 1 story.

You should show up in more comics...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 1, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I don't blame you. I've had gay pokemon sex in at least 2 comics + 1 story.
> 
> You should show up in more comics...



You made one mentioning him...yeah i was going to be turned into a sex slave....nice going


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 1, 2014)

I can finally draw your hair! For some reason it was hard drawing Shadow's hair from that angle. 
Did you always had blue eyes? I feel like there was brown eyes before? Grey? Hmm...


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 2, 2014)

ARE YOU GUYS READY!?

The main site may be preventing me from uploading this, but NOTHING can stop this train!

The moment you've all been waiting for (or not) has arrived.

I give you...

FAF highschool- Part 2

On pastebin because the main site is being fixed yo.

Go ahead, TEAR MY STORY APART!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 2, 2014)

Lol~ after reading part 2...

There can only be one obvious conclusion to where this story goes

A Ninten/Sparta music number V: Will Sparta reform Ninten or will it be Ninten that turns Sparta into a bad boy~ lawl


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 2, 2014)

I love it, Sparta. I especially like how I pull a Gary Oak at the end. I even heard his theme in my head at that part. XD


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 2, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I love it, Sparta. I especially like how I pull a Gary Oak at the end. I even heard his theme in my head at that part. XD



I did the same thing too! Best part of the story.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 2, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I can finally draw your hair! For some reason it was hard drawing Shadow's hair from that angle.
> Did you always had blue eyes? I feel like there was brown eyes before? Grey? Hmm...



They were a very light blue last time.

I loved that, it felt like you three were team rocket or something especially with that role call bit. I couldn't help think of the team rocket theme


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 2, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> ARE YOU GUYS READY!?
> 
> The main site may be preventing me from uploading this, but NOTHING can stop this train!
> 
> ...



NO, NO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! They took the Skunk, And I just put a new coffee can in the clutch plate!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> ARE YOU GUYS READY!?
> 
> The main site may be preventing me from uploading this, but NOTHING can stop this train!
> 
> ...



Haha, dat ending!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 2, 2014)

Ok so while we wait for Mr. Sparta to work on the next part of his story. Why don't we get some things done. The ocarina of fur story hasn't been done much, maybe someone can work on a comic for it. I'm working on a little something, i might come up for an idea. Why not do little comedy sketch like the hikaru radiant wolf comics.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 2, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Ok so while we wait for Mr. Sparta to work on the next part of his story. Why don't we get some things done. The ocarina of fur story hasn't been done much, maybe someone can work on a comic for it. I'm working on a little something, i might come up for an idea. Why not do little comedy sketch like the hikaru radiant wolf comics.



Like I said, I do have an idea for OOF, I'm also not very good with continuous comics so it'll be a random scene amidst the foxbutt adventure or whatever it's about. Will Shadow be wearing a typical Link outfit? 

Also...I probably need motivation...but that's my problem, really.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 2, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Like I said, I do have an idea for OOF, I'm also not very good with continuous comics so it'll be a random scene amidst the foxbutt adventure or whatever it's about. Will Shadow be wearing a typical Link outfit?
> 
> Also...I probably need motivation...but that's my problem, really.



...ahh no, i think a original outfit might be an idea. But i don't have much say over it. I'm working on a music project right now. I will let you guys hear it when its done ok?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 2, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> ...ahh no, i think a original outfit might be an idea. But i don't have much say over it. I'm working on a music project right now. I will let you guys hear it when its done ok?



Cool :3 I can't make music at all so that's interesting


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 2, 2014)

Video games have been consuming whatever life I have left. 
I do have a little something I'll post later on tonight or tomorrow morning.

Edit: Okay here ya go.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 3, 2014)

Heh i like it, but im having a hard time figuring out who the other guy is.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 3, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Heh i like it, but im having a hard time figuring out who the other guy is.



I'm pretty sure it:s Wolfnight, thus continuing the Nighthickey ship that came up awhile ago. Although it could easily be you or Harbinger...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 3, 2014)

I figured it was me because it had the hair over the eye, but I wasn't completely sure without the color

So if that's the case...
...get that demon egg thing out of my house, Hikaru! We don't know if it has rabies or if it's been neutered x3

(Actually, I'd probably be okay having a bat as a pet...even if part egg )


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 3, 2014)

It feels like people want me to do part three. If you have anything you want me to do, speak up. I'll probably add a few new people, like a bat or something...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 3, 2014)

There's a substitute teacher that the bad kids pick on but it turns out to be principle mentova and he gives everyone detention. 

Then cue the FAF breakfast club. We can call it the brunch club.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah it was Wolfnight. I haven't drawn in a long time my drawing skills are going to hell XD.
That idea sounds like undercover boss except we all get in trouble instead of getting an exotic vacation. While Mr. Sparta does part 3 I'll practice drawing.


----------



## Jayke (Aug 3, 2014)

Any chance i could get some action as a new character? Maybe a geek that gets in trouble at times? Not trying to demand, just pitchin ideas.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 3, 2014)

salmjaco said:


> Any chance i could get some action as a new character? Maybe a geek that gets in trouble at times? Not trying to demand, just pitchin ideas.



I'll add you, with pleasure... Muahahah!


----------



## Jayke (Aug 3, 2014)

I do believe  i have cause to worry, but i am pretty sure it can't be as bad as Egg's minions.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm TERRRIBLE at drawing birds! Sorry I won't be drawing you anytime soon.


----------



## Jayke (Aug 3, 2014)

Well, thats one of the reasons why my fursona is a Blue Jay, so people could try their hand at somethin different!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 3, 2014)

This is UNACCEPTABLE!!!


----------



## Jayke (Aug 3, 2014)

Better than me.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 3, 2014)

How do you draw a bird saluting? Oh god I tried drawing an owl...worst thing ever!


----------



## Jayke (Aug 3, 2014)

That looks like Bart Simpson...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 3, 2014)

It's not bad actually, I guess you could work on how you draw the wings doing things arms would but that takes a bit of practice. I suggest five feathers at the end of the Wing designated as 'fingers' for it's 'hand'. And the rest can be drawn like a regular arm but with feathers draping from it

I'm no pro, but this is how I did it http://www.furaffinity.net/full/13179680/

Edit: Also, these guys are good for examples http://www.google.com/search?q=jim+....mobile-heirloom-serp..10.14.1897.5AHEjjyvNpY

Disney does an awesome job at making wing limbs handlike/armlike


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 4, 2014)

What the heck is a wong?
I'm very knowledgeable about birds and shit XD
I actually drew a legitimate sparrow, bird thing once in college. And I've been drawing for like more than a decade!

Edit: Never mind I looked at it and it still sucks. The shading gave it the illusion it was good.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> What the heck is a wong?
> I'm very knowledgeable about birds and shit XD
> I actually drew a legitimate sparrow, bird thing once in college. And I've been drawing for like more than a decade!
> 
> Edit: Never mind I looked at it and it still sucks. The shading gave it the illusion it was good.



...wing not wong '^_^
Yep...birds aren't too hard but wings can be tricky

...good thing my 'sona has wings I practice it a lot


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 4, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...wing not wong '^_^
> Yep...birds aren't too hard but wings can be tricky
> 
> ...good thing my 'sona has wings I practice it a lot



Hahaha! I'm a mess!
Maybe one day I'll learn to draw birds when my fascination with owls grow big enough. I tried drawing an eagle owl cause they're badasses, but that never went well.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 4, 2014)

I volunteer if anyone needs an extra character xD I'm a big fan of artistic expression so do what you will that's SFW lol


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Another plot idea: All the outcasts, dorks, and nerds that get bullied by the popular kids join together in an uprising against them. Van (my fursona) can be one of said kids. 

Also, there needs to be an obligatory food fight. It can't be complete without one. 

(...I'm pretty sure I'm near incapable of original ideas, my mind works on references to other forms of media)


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 4, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Another plot idea: All the outcasts, dorks, and nerds that get bullied by the popular kids join together in an uprising against them. Van (my fursona) can be one of said kids.
> 
> Also, there needs to be an obligatory food fight. It can't be complete without one.
> 
> (...I'm pretty sure I'm near incapable of original ideas, my mind works on references to other forms of media)



YES! Food fights would be great. I'm doing that next time...

But for now... 

I give you...

PART 3

Kinda on the short side, but hey, enjoy!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 4, 2014)

Whoo part 3! Shit is gonna get real. Watch out greasefurs they're coming for you!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 4, 2014)

Tension is buildin' up, son !


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 4, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> YES! Food fights would be great. I'm doing that next time...
> 
> But for now...
> 
> ...


YES! we gonna get the Skunk back!


----------



## Rouge Artist (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow, things have really picked up around here. I really should get started on drawing up how I found these guys at walmart.

The only reason I found them was because I kept hearing "what does the fox say" over and over. Strangely found them over by the toys and they side step/dance while singing said song. I have a pretty good comic planned out in my mind for these guys. 






Oh and while I'm at it, doesn't this look like someone we know or is it just me?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 4, 2014)

hey guys heads up. Im writing the ending to the egg apocalypse saga. Everyone shall join the battle to bring back egg dodger to normal and destroy the flood of egg demon spawns.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 4, 2014)

Sorry for the double post but my edit isn't working. Anyway i finished part 1, enjoy

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14173631/


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 4, 2014)

Lol~ poor Eggdodger. Its amazing what an evening in Sparta's gut did to him. He must be part komodo dragon if hes that toxic inside to mutate dodger into a tentacle monster.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah well Nintendo doesn't cover anything on anatomy so really anything goes, next time however, is everyone going to get to shadow in time? How is dogit going to explain the doppelganger egg dodger and when everyone gets there...will they save egg or be killed. Btw if you your fursona has any form of knowledge in fighting do say, it might help me later. otherwise your just going to use a gun


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 4, 2014)

Hikaru is martial arts with claw gloves.

Ohhh tentacle monster? I know where this is going hurr hurr.


----------



## Jayke (Aug 4, 2014)

No fightin experience whatsoever. For mine at least.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm a werewolf. I grow large, hairy, and eat people. Claws and fangs ftw



Hikaru Okami said:


> Ohhh tentacle monster? I know where this is going hurr hurr.



Maybe that cave is where harbinger got carried off to during the wedding. There was that Eggbinger ship going on after all V: lawl~


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 4, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Hikaru is martial arts with claw gloves.
> 
> Ohhh tentacle monster? I know where this is going hurr hurr.



Ah shit....didn't notice that...not to mention with all those eggs...yeah...lets try to keep things clean. I just had the best idea ever on this, im thinking how this is going to work...oh i got this, the return of another super hero...i really want this rivalry thing to go between shadow and this certain fox hero.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 4, 2014)

Sniper comes in with his God Guitar naked and rescues everyone with his Jesus metal growls.

Or something like that right?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 4, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Sniper comes in with his God Guitar naked and rescues everyone with his Jesus metal growls.
> 
> Or something like that right?



Hikaru, apart from me. There is only one last super hero fursona... maybe this gif might help. http://i.imgur.com/IKqOdjD.gif


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 4, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Hikaru, apart from me. There is only one last super hero fursona... maybe this gif might help. http://i.imgur.com/IKqOdjD.gif



I'm saying this because I care for your well being. You have no chance against block fox. Only block fox can stop block fox even that is a difficult task.
I'd prefer you to go up against Sniper so you don't get over killed.


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 4, 2014)

But Block fox was once cut in half! Not sure who it was that did it, just remember that the top half squished the person he was trying to save so he ended up drinking it off in a bar! And yes I have some training, I have a double edged crusader of Damascus steel. But I prefer my 7.62 assault rifle! it has a 30 shot clip. 
and a bayonet! 
HMMM.... I wonder if I could figure out a way to make my go-cart with the disintegration ray, fly???


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 5, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> HMMM.... I wonder if I could figure out a way to make my go-cart with the disintegration ray, fly???



Use beer.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 5, 2014)

Bravo, Shadow. I'm surprised you mixed my FAF High cannon into this!

I don't know when I'll write again, but next time it's gonna get wild.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm trying to keep things all in one universe so things don't get too complicated with sequels


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 5, 2014)

S'gonna be like the Marvel Movie Universe, with cross-references and whatnot : awesome !


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 5, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> I'm trying to keep things all in one universe so things don't get too complicated with sequels



Although it might still get complicated if our cannons contradict eachother later on.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 5, 2014)

Does this mean I have to get rid of my egg demon pet?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 5, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Although it might still get complicated if our cannons contradict eachother later on.



No, hopefully not. This is based a few weeks after your story. And hikaru, didn't wolfnight want rid of the pet...you shouldn't have to get rid of it. I'm going to work on the rest tomorrow.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Does this mean I have to get rid of my egg demon pet?



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14186324/

I suppose so...and since I'm bored I decided to doodle a crappy Hikaru

...also, I have other doodles I'm going to edit this comment with

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14186365/ Shadow holding an ocarina
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14186383/ greasefurs
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14186425/ geek jay
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14186495 Rebellious teenage Sparten


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow...like them...damn, now I'm in the mood for a doodle but its too late right now. if i can be bothered tomorrow ( i was supposed to be working on the music a bit more) expect a pretty crappy drawing


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 5, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14186324/



I hope he finds a good home! T^T


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 5, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> But Block fox was once cut in half! Not sure who it was that did it, just remember that the top half squished the person he was trying to save so he ended up drinking it off in a bar!



SARCASTIC COFFEECUP! He tried to save Kangaroo boy from Block Titan.

Probably one of my favorite comics on this thread.

Still is

 yup


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 6, 2014)

Yup! that's the one! I mean its not like the block Fox I have history or something! 
http://d.facdn.net/art/doggywolf67/1383872638.doggywolf67_gn2.jpg
http://d.facdn.net/art/doggywolf67/1383872638.doggywolf67_gn2.jpg


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 6, 2014)

I feel tempted to make block fox fan art.

Can I ship Gnarl and Block Fox?


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 6, 2014)

Ya know, I'm not sure who created Block Fox!  So I am at a loss on this one.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 6, 2014)

not sure...sure its ok though since those comics were made


----------



## Mentova (Aug 6, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Ya know, I'm not sure who created Block Fox!  So I am at a loss on this one.



smeldge did a long ass time ago

its kinda weird that you guys are shipping it now apparently :V


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 6, 2014)

Mentova said:


> smeldge did a long ass time ago
> 
> its kinda weird that you guys are shipping it now apparently :V



Better late than ever


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 6, 2014)

I have to confess, I kinda shipped Gnarl and Tailmon in a headcannon some time ago.

Do with that info as you wish...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I have to confess, I kinda shipped Gnarl and Tailmon in a headcannon some time ago.
> 
> Do with that info as you wish...



oh no! More shipping!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 6, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> oh no! More shipping!



But that's mature gray muzzle shipping so it's okay cuz it's a whole new category!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 6, 2014)

hey guys...lets try to actually draw some comics, i tried to draw a sketch...came out bad but i was still going to show... I'm having troubles uploading from my phone so...yeah I'm going to find a camera and the upload from my computer. How about more stories on sparten?


----------



## Mentova (Aug 6, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I have to confess, I kinda shipped Gnarl and Tailmon in a headcannon some time ago.
> 
> Do with that info as you wish...


Good, get her creepy ass away from me.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 6, 2014)

Mentova said:


> Good, get her creepy ass away from me.



Don't say mean things, you'll hurt someone's feelings =c


----------



## Mentova (Aug 6, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Don't say mean things, you'll hurt someone's feelings =c



She's the one who wanted to send me a collar in the mail with my name on it >:V


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh shit I started something!

Time to deploy an emergency sketch.





Look of disapproval.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 6, 2014)

Mentova said:


> She's the one who wanted to send me a collar in the mail with my name on it >:V



Awwww, that's so sweet =3c


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 6, 2014)

Gnarl and Tailmon are known all across FAF as the cutest grey fur couple ever...

..that is...until Tailmon discovered that Gnarl was cheating on her with Block Fox!

They broke up and Gnarl went to Block Fox's place to discover that Block Fox was cheating on him with Tailmon!

Block Fox couldn't bare the embarrassment so he went to Mentova. Mentova kicked him out on the spot because he found out Block Fox was cheating on him with with Gibby! Block Fox ran all over FAF to find a new home, but he was tossed to the curb for the same reason. Cheating.

Fox Block is a whore?! No, Fox Block is too sexy for FAF. That's why he went into hiding and become the super hero he is today.

Also, Hikaru must be on something because this shipping story is fucked up.


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 6, 2014)

????????? say what???????


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 7, 2014)

I apologize in advance for whatever happens next...


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 7, 2014)

Don't apologize. The more messed up, the better.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 7, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I apologize in advance for whatever happens next...



Wait...what are you planning?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 8, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Wait...what are you planning?



Oh, nothing at all... :twisted:


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 8, 2014)

Way to go, you got the skunk back!


----------



## Jayke (Aug 8, 2014)

I like this. Incredible story so far! Keep it up!


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 8, 2014)

I laughed at the geeks wielding baguettes.  Hilarious and well written, good work!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 8, 2014)

Mentova said:


> She's the one who wanted to send me a collar in the mail with my name on it >:V



You act if that's a bad thing. A lot furs wear collars. :3c


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you for integrating my suggestion, I'd say it's a nice little twist. ;3


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 8, 2014)

It is awesome! ok so after much thought I have put a picture of Gnarl/Doggywolf67 in my gallery on the main a couple of miutes ago. This picture was taken the same summer that I got the skunk. It is the only picture of me anywhere on the internet and it is 39 years old. So if you are curious, that is what I looked like back when I was young! in the 1970's.  now back to the comic thread!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 8, 2014)

Dat hair :lol:

By the sounds of it, you guys yet still crave more of me. For part 5, it's party time! I'm contemplating on using an idea I had in cold storage from my messed up tween years; something along the lines of "potion roulette"...


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 8, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> It is awesome! ok so after much thought I have put a picture of Gnarl/Doggywolf67 in my gallery on the main a couple of miutes ago. This picture was taken the same summer that I got the skunk. It is the only picture of me anywhere on the internet and it is 39 years old. So if you are curious, that is what I looked like back when I was young! in the 1970's.  now back to the comic thread!



You look so young!

Obvious post is obvious.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 8, 2014)

I really liked the story, i am curious as to what part hikaru and shadow play. I am having a hard time telling who the good guys are and who are the bad. I thought sparta would of been but it seems unlikely. Maybe the hero of fur and the radiant wolf play some part of resistance?


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 8, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> By the sounds of it, you guys yet still crave more of me.



Eggdodger was unavailable for comment.



shadowsinhiding said:


> I am having a hard time telling who the good guys are and who are the bad. I thought sparta would of been but it seems unlikely.



In my opinion, Sparta's making the wise choice of being the passive protagonist, or physical narrator, like Nick in The Great Gatsby. Actually, thinking on it, that's a lot like how he really is on the forums. He seems to have that benefit of not being in a forum clique that enables him to get along with pretty much everyone and watch us burn each other to the ground without any personal repercussions, except perhaps his precious time. That's a compliment, by the way.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 8, 2014)

Mr. Fox said:


> You act if that's a bad thing. A lot furs wear collars. :3c



But not all of them wear collars from an old lady who makes "jokes" about catching you and making you her pet :V


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 8, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> You look so young!
> 
> Obvious post is obvious.



I was young! In that photo I was 16 or 17 at the most. Note the side burns, even at that age the entire beard was like that. I let it grow out between the 10th and 11th grades, and was able to go into the liquor store and buy beer without getting carded.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 8, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> I was young! In that photo I was 16 or 17 at the most. Note the side burns, even at that age the entire beard was like that. I let it grow out between the 10th and 11th grades, and was able to go into the liquor store and buy beer without getting carded.



The side burns are awesome. I have a older friend who had a full beard at 14 and passed as a parental guardian in a water park.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 9, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> I was young! In that photo I was 16 or 17 at the most. Note the side burns, even at that age the entire beard was like that. I let it grow out between the 10th and 11th grades, and was able to go into the liquor store and buy beer without getting carded.



Funny thing, a kid asked me to buy him cigarettes once.

I laughed.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 9, 2014)

xD Haha, wow I knew the food fight would be a good idea. 

For all intents and purposes, I'm going to pretend the baguette wielding SNK wolf is me because hell yeah!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 9, 2014)

You people and your older looks. I pass perfectly as a high school kid. I will soon be 20... D:

When I read that duel wielding part I couldn't help but think of RWBY and Sword Art Online.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 9, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> xD Haha, wow I knew the food fight would be a good idea.
> 
> For all intents and purposes, I'm going to pretend the baguette wielding SNK wolf is me because hell yeah!



I actually was using Harbinger, Coffeecup and Kangaroo Boy, since they were in an Attack on Blockfox comic together some time back, but you would fit too.

I'm feeling frisky, so this is the perfect time to start writing part 5, party time...

*EDIT: Wrote it! Say the magic word and I'll post it...*


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Pasta? packackes? Plebians?

...and 'wolf' pretty generic it could be anyone without description, you could have said 'fox' and that could be half of FAF :V


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 9, 2014)

Yiff! 
Now post it! D:<


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 9, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Pasta? packackes? Plebians?
> 
> ...and 'wolf' pretty generic it could be anyone without description, you could have said 'fox' and that could be half of FAF :V



Ur just jelly ur not teh best wolf :V


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 9, 2014)

Go on sparta, post it up and i will work on something too :3


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 9, 2014)

It was actually "Hail Sparta our lord and savior" but I forgot to make "magic word" plural, otherwise you would have gotten it in a heartbeat.

Numero cinco

TL;DR- We get rekt.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 9, 2014)

...Did you just vomit into the party drinks? Sick dude! Lol


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 9, 2014)

LOVE it!


----------



## Jayke (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm a giant! Tremble before me!


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 9, 2014)

Hahaha, oh man that was brilliant. Made me smile, that.
(Yes I'm still here, even if I don't really make posts on this thread!)


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 9, 2014)

Yay trippy drugs! That was awesome. I can't wait to see what happens next. Epic dodgeball fight? School dance? Summer break?! Bikinis!!!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 9, 2014)

I'll let this thread go wild for a bit, you people seem to generate a lot of material for me to work with...

Part 6 is up to you to decide!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 9, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> It was actually "Hail Sparta our lord and savior" but I forgot to make "magic word" plural, otherwise you would have gotten it in a heartbeat.
> 
> Numero cinco
> 
> TL;DR- We get rekt.



Hail dopes!


----------



## Jayke (Aug 9, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'll let this thread go wild for a bit, you people seem to generate a lot of material for me to work with...Part 6 is up to you to decide!


We should have an undercover cop at the party, and when everyone wakes up they would bail becauce the cops showed up. Somethin like that.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 9, 2014)

^ Heh, it's looking like I'm the Heisenberg of FAF. Except dorkier and not actually a badass :v


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 9, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Yay trippy drugs! That was awesome. I can't wait to see what happens next. Epic dodgeball fight? School dance? Summer break?! Bikinis!!!



 I'm one for the dodgeball fight, imagine it. A ninja, a huge giant ware wolf, the blue bird from regular show, a winged wolf, a ...what I'm guessing is a samurai wolf man thing ( whatever the hell Hikaru is meant to be),  a egg ( I'm going to suggest egg dodger is the ball in this >:3),a legendary pokemon, and another pokemon... this would be awesome to watch. Oh and the bikini bit ( straight powers activate!!!)


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 9, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Bikinis!!!



Cue obligatory beach episode. I might wear swimming gear, but number one rule of being a greasefur: never take off your leather jacket, except to shower or spoon the nerds to assert dominance in the locker room. It's more efficient to do both at once so you can have your jacket back on as quickly as possible.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 9, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> I'm one for the dodgeball fight, imagine it. A ninja, a huge giant ware wolf, the blue bird from regular show, a winged wolf, a ...what I'm guessing is a samurai wolf man thing ( whatever the hell Hikaru is meant to be),  a egg ( I'm going to suggest egg dodger is the ball in this >:3),a legendary pokemon, and another pokemon... this would be awesome to watch. Oh and the bikini bit ( straight powers activate!!!)


I guess we would all be egg dodgers, then.

I don't think Feraligatr nor Zoroark are legendaries.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 9, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I guess we would all be egg dodgers, then.
> 
> I don't think Feraligatr nor Zoroark are legendaries.



You're a legendary author. ;D


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 9, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> ^ Heh, it's looking like I'm the Heisenberg of FAF. Except dorkier and not actually a badass :v



I wanna be Pinkman then!


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 9, 2014)

And im still not far enough to know of any other cool characters in Breaking bad (still on season 3) 
I was going to pick a character to be from a show i am up to date with, but i cant think of many from game of thrones who are either not into weird incesty shenanigans or dead :V
I mean John Snow is kinda cool but its kinda a sausage fest being a Crow :[


----------



## PurryFurry (Aug 9, 2014)

I didn't read everything, I'll admit... I have no idea what's going on.  But I'll take *salmjaco*'s idea and be the undercover cop!






Whatchyou gon' DO?!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 9, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I guess we would all be egg dodgers, then.



Ba dum tsss. Good one.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 10, 2014)

PurryFurry said:


> I didn't read everything, I'll admit... I have no idea what's going on.  But I'll take *salmjaco*'s idea and be the undercover cop!
> 
> [Badass Image]
> 
> Whatchyou gon' DO?!


Wait a sec, _undercover_? When they're in full Police uniform?

Welp, can't argue with the cops.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 10, 2014)

It was a non uniform day :V


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 10, 2014)

^ I laughed a little too much at that.


----------



## PurryFurry (Aug 10, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Wait a sec, _undercover_? When they're in full Police uniform?
> 
> Welp, can't argue with the cops.



lol.  oops.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 10, 2014)

PurryFurry said:


> lol.  oops.


I'm thinkin' they could have ripped off their normal clothes to reveal the cop stuff underneath.
You know, like Superman!


----------



## Hooky (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Comics staring Forum members!*

Sure. You can use me in a comic if you want.


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 10, 2014)

Alright so where am I? Did we forget the secret master thing from dragon balls, in that case, better not have HER rip off anything!


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 10, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I'm thinkin' they could have ripped off their normal clothes to reveal the cop stuff underneath.
> You know, like Superman!



It would suck if you forgot your police uniform that day. =v


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 10, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> Alright so where am I? Did we forget the secret master thing from dragon balls, in that case, better not have HER rip off anything!



Its funny you say that...i was going to draw you as master roshi but then i remembered i am lazy


----------



## Jayke (Aug 10, 2014)

Or there could be a dodgeball fight... Or maybe everyone turns into zombies?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 10, 2014)

Undercover cop?

Is someone cracking down on the new hallucinogens?


----------



## Jayke (Aug 10, 2014)

I believe so...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 10, 2014)

Bah, kids will always be finding new ways to get high ]:< waste of my tax dollars sending undercover cop after them.


----------



## Jayke (Aug 10, 2014)

Undercover cops:Your tax dollars at work.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 10, 2014)

I'll do the cop one later, but I'll write something for you all to chew on in the meantime...

Am I the only one making things?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 10, 2014)

Hard to keep up with your pace in producing~ lol. I'll try to finish something faster.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 10, 2014)

I'll contribute something soon-ish. Just trying to figure out what I want to do. =p


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 10, 2014)

Took forever to find one of these : just add a hood scoop and wah-la  I give you  The Skunk! 
http://d.facdn.net/art/doggywolf67/...66_chev__the_skunk_without_the_hood_scoop.jpg


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 10, 2014)

Nicely written, as always. haven't had a chance to read pt.5  until now. Wolfnight got turned into a bronie xD or whatever the female version of a bronie would be... i guess that would just make her a girl...... @_@

Superb, and here's my two cents:

No cops!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 10, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> here's my two cents:
> 
> No cops!



No cops? Don't worry about that ruining the story, _I have a plan._â€‹ Or like, %12 of a plan.

Edit: part 6 may or may not actually be done and i'm just holding it off till morning to post...


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 11, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHA ... That is not a plan. That's a concept


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 11, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Nicely written, as always. haven't had a chance to read pt.5  until now. Wolfnight got turned into a bronie xD or whatever the female version of a bronie would be... i guess that would just make her a girl...... @_@
> 
> Superb, and here's my two cents:
> 
> No cops!



A female brony is either called a brony or a pegasister, depends on how they feel about either name.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> No cops? Don't worry about that ruining the story, _I have a plan._â€‹ Or like, %12 of a plan.
> 
> Edit: part 6 may or may not actually be done and i'm just holding it off till morning to post...



You can use these stories in your creative writing class when school starts. Then you don't have to do much work. Good job getting ahead of the game. :V


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 11, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> You can use these stories in your creative writing class when school starts. Then you don't have to do much work. Good job getting ahead of the game. :V



Yeah... No.

Here's part 6

It's all about shipping, enjoy.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 11, 2014)

Pssssh~ obviously you're just playing hard to get. The hate that blossoms into love V:


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 11, 2014)

You gonna use the dodgeball game for part 7? I really like how that would end


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 11, 2014)

AWESOME!  anchor, anchor ...no wait ....I mean encore, encore! go ahead take a bow!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 11, 2014)

Damn you Mr. Sparta! Haha I still love the ending!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for being my enablers.

I'm curious, is anyone else doing anything? I hate being the only one...


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 11, 2014)

I got no ideas. 
I know! I'll watch some Japanese movies and see how fucked up my brain can get and just do something random.


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry, I was but I got side tracked... I am on vacation....ha ha... I am painting the house! Had to glaze windows and do some trim work. 
then got into some computer stuff and drawing. I will try to get back to this tomorrow. We are still with you, man!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a few things to do before i continue what i was doing.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 12, 2014)

Like I said, Sparta, I've been working on other things and as far as the comic thread I'm tapped for ideas. I'll draw something if I think of something.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 12, 2014)

I've had comic idea's for months i want to do, just havent had the chance.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 12, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Thanks for being my enablers.
> 
> I'm curious, is anyone else doing anything? I hate being the only one...







I would be, but I've been having neck problems that have been ruining my life for the past 2 weeks, so lengthy drawing sessions aren't something I can really withstand.


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 12, 2014)

Dials the phone,  "hey, I got real trouble now! I had a cooler built into the car, now she won't get out!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 12, 2014)

Nice one!

I had the idea of someone doing Guardians of the Galaxy with FAF members. Anyone want to take on the challenge?


----------



## Jayke (Aug 13, 2014)

That's a good idea! But also keep FAF High going!


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 13, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Nice one!
> 
> I had the idea of someone doing Guardians of the Galaxy with FAF members. Anyone want to take on the challenge?



Bagsie starlord 
And i thought about that myself the other day, shit was pretty hype


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 13, 2014)

UH, Star Lord meets Beer Fox?


----------



## Jayke (Aug 13, 2014)

What about Rocket?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 13, 2014)

Not to sound self-loathing, but i'd make a good Drax.

Someone should draw this!

Also, part 7 is a GO! Dodgeball is a little different in FAF high...


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 14, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Not to sound self-loathing, but i'd make a good Drax.
> 
> Someone should draw this!
> 
> Also, part 7 is a GO! Dodgeball is a little different in FAF high...



Aww shiet! I can't wait! I'll have something to contribute next week since I won't be busy.


----------



## Jayke (Aug 14, 2014)

How many parts we gonna have on this thing anyhow? Part 7, may the best of the best win, or die trying.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 14, 2014)

Jayke said:


> What about Rocket?



You'd think in a forum full of imaginary talking animals there would be at least one raccoon who posts in the comic thread...

It's time to IMPROVISE!

Also, I'll just keep writing until you people tell me to stop, or until I get bored, whichever comes first.


----------



## Jayke (Aug 14, 2014)

Well, Drdingo could create a raccoon maybe? or i could replace Rocket?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 14, 2014)

Jayke said:


> Well, Drdingo could create a raccoon maybe? or i could replace Rocket?



Meanwhile in Britain no one has seen the movie yet....can't we try something else? What about dragonball Z? We already have gnarl as roshi. Hikaru looks like a good vageta, would i be tapion since i got the ocarina? Maybe i might be gohan.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 14, 2014)

Well im not sure, i just came back from watching is and being a typical furry i figured Rocket would be my favorite by default, but he was awesome anyway, each one of them were cool and awesome in their own way, well maybe Groot and Rocket were slighty more the best than the others


----------



## Jayke (Aug 14, 2014)

If we do decide to do one,wouldn't it be copyright infringement?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 14, 2014)

Jayke said:


> If we do decide to do one,wouldn't it be copyright infringement?



No, it would be seen as a non profit based parody.


----------



## Jayke (Aug 14, 2014)

Or maybe a fanfiction.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 14, 2014)

i perfer it to be a parody to be honest, fanfics can be pretty bad...especially when its an anime fanfic


----------



## Jayke (Aug 14, 2014)

Anywho, Lets get somethin done.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 14, 2014)

I would gladly draw a comic...... but.......


I don't have the patience to write or draw, but for some reason I can sit and play with music notes for hours xD I write enough for school as it is >_<


----------



## Jayke (Aug 14, 2014)

I have tried to draw, needs practice.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 15, 2014)

I can draw fine, and people say I'm good, but I still want to improve.

Now back to writing...


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 15, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Meanwhile in Britain no one has seen the movie yet....can't we try something else? What about dragonball Z? We already have gnarl as roshi. Hikaru looks like a good vageta, would i be tapion since i got the ocarina? Maybe i might be gohan.



I just went from a walking night light to the prince of all super saiyans. Yes.


----------



## Jayke (Aug 15, 2014)

I believe we are slowly inching off topic, unless we have some content.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh, hang on. Got ya covered.

Proceed.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 16, 2014)

Should've known it wasn't going to be that simple >_< great stuff man very vivid. Those bastards


----------



## Jayke (Aug 16, 2014)

Robin, how... Ironic. Still loved it. Good.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 16, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Should've known it wasn't going to be that simple >_< great stuff man very vivid. Those bastards


I'll tell ya what was vivid- those visions of unicorns! 
Why try when you can get high? :v


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 16, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I'll tell ya what was vivid- those visions of unicorns!
> Why try when you can get high? :v


Hook me up with some of those concoctions xD


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 16, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Hook me up with some of those concoctions xD


Haha. Not surprising, seeing as it says below your username that you're a caffeine addict!


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 16, 2014)

Mentlegen....

















https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...-PREPARE-TO-DIE-EDITION?p=4846279#post4846279

I figured this'd be a good idea, a comic thread where written posts are BANNED seeing as then there would be a constant stream of endless comics, hopefully.


----------



## Jayke (Aug 16, 2014)

I like this. But then we need an FAF story thread too.


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 16, 2014)

I will add something to it shortly! I thought that there was a story thread out there some where! well lets not necro something that died a painful death! 
We must start anew and fresh....not frisky...fresh!


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 16, 2014)

Well my neck is (somewhat) better, so here's a half-assed comic I mustered up!


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 16, 2014)

Shoulda posted it in the new thread 
But...

>implying i'd be noob enough to be sneaked up on...


----------



## Jayke (Aug 16, 2014)

So, now what?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 16, 2014)

So is it, like, comic thread: extreme edition?

I'm on it!

But do you guys still want me to keep writing?


----------



## Jayke (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm up for more FAF High.


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 16, 2014)

of course keep writing! we can't stop now, we have to make 250 pages!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 16, 2014)

Well FAF high was great but at school there is rules and order, I'm going to write into what happens outside. Where the grease furs become more violent and we learn more about the dark side of people. Part one: focusing on the nighthiky shipping. I'm going to try to use the real fursona's name in this, if i can.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 16, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Well FAF high was great but at school there is rules and order, I'm going to write into what happens outside. Where the grease furs become more violent and we learn more about the dark side of people. Part one: focusing on the nighthiky shipping. I'm going to try to use the real fursona's name in this, if i can.



Cool. I'll let the thread cook a bit to get material. In the meantime I can add stuff to the new thread, like...


----------



## Mentova (Aug 16, 2014)

Locking this since they made a new thread.


----------

